# Zum goldenen Drachen



## Soladra (25. August 2009)

/ooc
Hallo ihr
Ich höre immer wieder, dass das Rp ach so Tot wäre. Deshalb mein Vorschlag. Macht hier RP! Jeder kann mitmachen. Aktionen werden in * eingefasst. In etwa so: * schnippst mit den Fingern und beschwört einen Feuerball herauf*
Jeder sagt kurz, wie er aussieht, und los gehts. Tabus sind: Smielys aller art, von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis ^^, Abkürzungen wie Lol oder Rofl, sich als übermächtig dazustellen (Drache , der in Menschenform gefangen ist ja, Todesschwinge in Menschenform, jederzeit dazu fähig, zum Drache zu werden nein!), anderen vorzuschreiben,wie sie zu reagieren haben( z.b. * haut XY eine rein, worauf sich eine Handfeste Schlägerei entwickelt*. XY hatte auch Magie, Druidentum oder ähnliches benutzen können. 

Ihr bestimmt, über was geredet wird. Wie in einem Gasthaus eben. Außerdem müsst ihr nicht immer ein Abenteurer oder Held sein, ihr könnt genau so gut Bauer, Händler, Dieb, Hure, Maid vom Ebenholzsee, Razunzel, Verrückter ,Verbannter... sein. Eurer Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt, Hauptsache ihr seid nicht zu mächtig. ( NEIN, ihr seid NICHT Illidan, Kil'jaeden, Todesschwinge, Boss von Dalaran oder ZAM)
Titel wie Erzmagier XY oder YX der Schweigsame sind erlaubt, aber wie gesagt, bitte nicht allzu arg übertreiben. Das "Gasthaus" ist neutral, und sagen wir, dass Horde und Allianz miteinander reden können. Jeder sagt am Anfang kurz, wie er heißt ,wie er aussieht, und listetet ein paar Charaktereigenschaften auf ( mir ist grad das Wort entfallen).
Wer Lust hat,Wirt oder Schankmaid oder Spielmann zu sein,ist herzlich eingeladen, dies zu tun.
Noch was: Das ist ein Gasthaus! Besauft euch, lallt, stimmt ein Sauflied an! Damit aber die anderen auch wissen, wovon ihr singt, macht einen Link in den Dialog,in etwa so:

* leert noch einen Krug, Kichert leicht angesoffen und stimmt ein Sauflied an* Daaa wollen wir nicht zaghaft sein, bring noch ein volles Glas. Heda, Wirt, vom besten Wein dort aus dem größten Fass...

Der nächste kanns sich ja anhören und aus dem Text zitieren, um zu zeigen, dass er mit singt oder es zeigen.(* klatscht im Takt mit und singt begeistert den Refrain mit*).Ich bitte euch, keine Videos per [youtube ]  [ /youtube ] rein zustellen, so dürfte es auch gehen und ich finde diese Lösung um einiges eleganter. Hmm... sonnst noch was... Ach ja:

Wenn ihr euch entschieden habt, was ihr dastellen wollt, fragt euch, ob ihr in Stande, das dazustellen. Ein zwergischer Schürfer wird wohl kaum sagen: &#8222; Edle XYZ, dürfte ich um diesen Tanz bitten? Ich wäre hocherfreut, wenn ihr ihn mir schenken würdet!&#8220; So redet vielleicht ein Paladin. Natürlich können Zwerge höflich sein, aber dann schon eher: &#8222; Schöne Dame, würdet ihr vielleicht mit mir tanzen? Das würde mich sehr freuen!&#8220;

Dann komme ich auf ein Thema, dass etwas schwieriger ist: Dämonenjäger und Co. Ich weiß schon , wie einige Klugscheißer hieraufhören werden zu lesen, um ihn ein beliebeigesForum ihrer Wahl zu schreiben: &#8222; Oh,Lol, Sola hat ja voll keine ahnung ,Illidan hat nur 5 Dämonenjäger ausgebildet, 3 sind drauf gegangen, 1 hat nen Vollknacks und deiner dümmpelt irgendwo rum!&#8220;
Das weiß ich, aber was wenn der , der mit halbwegs vollständigen geistigen Gesundheit das ganze überlegt hat, sich irgendwen geschnappt hat, und aus dem dann nen Dämonenjäger gemacht hat? Also Dämonenjäger sind okay.

Sooo,noch was? Falls ja, schickt ne PN an mich. Ich fang dann mal an:


Name. Soladra
Volk: Nachtelfen
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Berufung: Kriegerin
Aussehen: große , silberne Augen, schwarze Rüstung inklusive Kampfmaske ( abgelegt), lange, blaue Haare, violette Haut, Narbe am Unterarm, 2 lange Schwerter: ein Grünes aus Edelstein, ein Knöchernes, hat am Gürtel ein paar Wurfsicheln hänge und weiß diese auch einzusetzten.
Charaktereigenschaften: Freundlich, kann allerdings auch bissig werden werden, frech, lustig, mittelmäßig leicht reizbar.
Besonderheiten: ein selbst für Elfen scharfes Gehör

/ooc off


* schaut sich in der leeren Wirtschaft um und wartet auf Gesellschaft*


----------



## Cysiaron (26. August 2009)

*schaut sich die elfe an und grinst*
"ich hab schon hunderten von euch dürren elfen das genick gebrochen und den hals umgedreht."
*nimmt sich einen krug bier und schaut der wirtin in den ausschnitt*
"pah! elfenkrieger! schau mich an, ich bin ein ork aus tod und horn. ich bin ein krieger, das beste was es gibt. "


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

*nippt an ihrem Weinglas, kichert und spricht gerade so laut, dass der Ork sie hört*
Das hört man...
* wieder lauter*
Aber ich bin nicht hier, um mich mit der Horde zu streiten. Ihr sein ein Krieger, ich bin ein Krieger.. Im Kampf gegen das Böse werden wir beide gebraucht, mögen unsere Ansichten auch verschieden sein. Ich denke, ein Krieger braucht nicht nur Muskeln, sondern auch einen wachen Verstand.

Ich habe mich noch gar nicht vorgestellt. Mein Name ist Soladra Schattenwind. Und der eure?


----------



## Cysiaron (27. August 2009)

"man nennt mich Graschak Gromshak Cysiaron Elfenschänder. aber mein Clan nennt mich einfach nur Grom."
*zieht den bauch ein und spannt die muskeln an um bedrohlicher zu wirken*
"auch dein volk kennt die saga von Grommash "Grom" Höllschrei. die alten und weisen schamanen sagen, ich sei ihm ähnlich."
*leert den krug und rülpst geräuschvoll*
"verstand. pah! schwachsinn."
*bestellt sich noch einen krug*
"wenn ich vor einem drachen stehe, dann hilft mir mein verstand nicht, sondern nur mein kampfgeist und meine axt."
*beruhigt sich, setzt sich an einen leeren tisch und holt einen edelstein hervor, um ihn zu schleifen.*
"das böse, von dem du langohr sprichst; stell dir vor, es gäbe keine kriege. dann würde es auch keine krieger geben."
*leckt sich die hauer und konzentriert sich auf seine arbeit*
"gut und böse... das ist elfengewäsch. stell dir vor, dir ist kalt und du machst ein feuer um dich zu wärmen. dann ist feuer gut. und dann stell dir vor, es brennt dein haus nieder."
*einen großen zug vom bestellten gebräu nimmt*
"es gibt nur ehre und stärke."
*betrachtet sein werk und steckt es wieder in die tasche*
"was wirst du tun, wenn du zu alt zum kämpfen bist?"


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

*Lacht laut auf *
Mein Volk ist, obwohl wir nicht mehr unsterblich sind, eines der langlebigsten Azeroths. Ich bin vermutlich mehr als 5 mal so alt wie die ältesten Menschen, und trotzdem gelte ich bei meinesgleichen als blutjung.Ich meine, seht Tyrande Wisperwind an. Sie ist über 1000 Jahre alt!
Und zum Thema Drachen: Wenn ich vor einem Drachen stehe, renne ich unter seinen Bauch und halte mich an seinen Bauchschuppen fest, damit er mich nicht verbrennen kann, ohne sich selbst zu verletzten. Aber ich stimme euch zu, in manchen Situationen ist  es ganz nützlich, in Blutrausch zu geraten. Allerdings habt ihr in euren Überlegungen einen kleinen Haken: Ihr sagtet, wenn es keinen Krieg gäbe, gäbe es auch keine Krieger. Nun, dann würde euch auch euer Kampfgeist nicht helfen. Wenn ihr der Meinung sagt, es gäbe nur Ehre und Stärke, muss ich euch leider enttäuschen. Sagt selbst: Kann eine schlecht organisierte Streitmacht eine genauso große, diszipliniertere besiegen? 
*lässt sich ihre Kampfmaske aus schwarzem Metall durch die Finger gleiten*
Und zum Thema "Langohr" kann ich nur eines sagen: Ich sehe lieber aus wie ein überdimensionales Kanickel, als mich von irgendeinem Schurken in einer dunklen Gasse abmurksen lassen, weil ich ihn nicht gehört habe. Meint ihr nicht auch?
*trinkt noch etwas *


----------



## Cysiaron (27. August 2009)

"jede schlägerei bringt ehre."
*schaut die kellnerin lüstern an*
"disziplin. Pah!. weichbauchunfug. ihr stellt euch immer in reihen und gliedern auf; hört auf einen herausgeputzten hahn, der euch sagt was ihr tun sollt. dieser hahn schaut euch dann aus der ferne zu wie ihr sterbt. ein wahrer anführer kämpft mit seinen orks."
*leert den krug*
" eure großen disziplinierten armeen sind ein witz, weil ihr kinder und alte in den reihen habt. ihr kämpft, weil ihr es musst, weil ein anderer es euch befiehlt."
*fuchtelt mit den armen um anzudeuten, dass er noch einen krug will.*
"orks können es mit allem aufnehmen, den orks haben den willen zu kämpfen."


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

Stimmt genau. Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb ich die Schildwache verlassen habe. Die Anführerinnen halten großartige Reden. "Für Elun', für die Kal'dorei..." Rhabarber Rhabarber Rhabarba. Und wo stehen sie in der Schlacht? Richtig: Ganz hinten! An einem Weinkelch nippend und feixend.
*zieht eine angewiderte Grimasse*
Das Orks es mit allem auf nehmen können ist bekannt. Unter anderem auch mit _gewissen Halbgöttern_...
* ballt die Faust und öffnet sie langsam wieder*
Aber nun gut. Kennt ihr euch etwas in der Geschichte meines Volkes aus?


----------



## Cysiaron (28. August 2009)

ooc ich verändere nun tatsachen, ansonsten würde sich das feindbild ELF widersprechen.

"ihr habt mit magie gespielt, und das ist euch nicht gut bekommen."
*grinst herablassend*
"dieser Illidan, das war auch einer von euch langohren. Pah!"
+spuckt auf den boden*
ihr habt die portale geöffnet, ihr habt mannoroth beschworen und tapfere orks mit euren lügen eingelullt"
*lautstark sein getränk fordert*
"waren es nicht orks, die euren weltenbaum verteidigt haben? und wie dankt ihr es?! man kann nicht friedlich durch das eschental ziehen. man muss ständig damit rechnen, einen pfeil in den rücken zu bekommen."
*sich bei der kellnerin mit einem lüsternen lächeln bedankt*
"dein volk war doch immer schon groß darin, andere für sich arbeiten zu lassen, damit ihr euren wein süffeln könnt und in euren widerlich bunten städten leben könnt."
*einen großen schluck nimmt*


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Ihr vergesst anscheinend, dass ihr ein ganzes Volk für die Taten einzelner verantwortlich macht. Ich gebe zu, in meinem Volk gibt es so einige schwarze Schafe. Illidan, Xavius, Azshara... Ich könnte euch Dutzende aufzählen. 
*grinst*
Und wegen dem Weltenbaum... Warum habt ihr das eigentlich getan? Soll ich es euch sagen? Wenn Archimonde es geschafft hätte, die Essens des Baumes zu absolvieren, hätte er Azeroth zerstört. Es war sowohl eure als auch unsere Pflicht, das zu verhindern, also beklagt euch nihct. Ihr sagtet doch selbst 
* trinkt den Becher aus*
Und was das Eschental betrifft... Die Nachtelfen leben seit der großen Teilung dort. Ich kann auch nicht auch nicht durch diese Gegend ziehen, ohne ständig auf der Hut zu sein, keine Wurfaxt in den Leib zu bekommen.
* bestellt sich noch etwas zu trinken, seufzt dann*
Bei eurem letzten Satz muss ich euch leider zustimmen.Das ist auch der Grund, warum...
* zieht den linken Handschuh und Armschiene aus und offenbart ein ihr aufs Handgelenk gebranntes Pentagamm*
...ich mich verbannen lies.


----------



## Cysiaron (28. August 2009)

*legt den kopf in den nacken und lacht laut*
"sich verbannen lassen, wieder solch elfengewäsch! zu feige in der schlacht zu sterben?!"
*aus einem beutel dörrfleisch hervorwühlt, welches eindeutige ähnlichkeiten mit gedörrten elfenohren hat*
"auch mal probieren?"


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Nein, danke.
*legt den Kopf schief*
Ihr fragt euch nicht, was ich mit "verbannen lassen" meine? Naja, mir solls recht sein. 
Ich befürchte ,ihr habt da etwas missverstanden. Ich kämpfe immer noch in jeder Schlacht gegen die Geisel mit. Nur nicht unter dem Wappen von Darnassus, sondern unter dem von... jemand anderem.
*trommelt mit den Fingern auf die Tischplatte*
Ob Elfengewäsch oder nicht, es ist die reine Wahrheit. Die Priesterinnen mit ihren Wichtigtuereien gingen mir wirklich richtig auf dem Senkel. 
Kennt ihr das? Dieses hochmütige...
* verstellt die Stimme, so dass sie ganz hoch klingt*
"Ich bin eine Priesterin von Elun, ihr dürft mir nichts tun, ich bin ja soooo wichtig!"
*lacht laut auf und spricht dann wieder mit ihrer normalen Stimme*
Oh man, es gab Zeiten, da hätte ich die am liebsten an die Wand geklatscht. Nichts gegen Priester,die was können, Maiev zum Beispiel,oder Tyrande Wisperwind. Aber ich hasse nichts mehr als irgendwelche wichtigtuerische Quacksalber! 
*  trinkt ein paar Schlucke*
Gebete hin oder her, meiner Meinung nach gibt es nur eine Form der Gnade: die einer _scharfen_ Klinge.
* grinst gemein*


----------



## Cysiaron (28. August 2009)

*äfft hämisch die worte "von jemand anderem nach"*

"elfe; du bist so dumm wie deine ohren hässlich sind. du hast nur einen sklavenhalter gegen einen einen anderen ausgetauscht."
*zerkaut noch ein elfenohr während er weiterspricht und essensfetzen beim reden ausspeit*
"für was? ruhm, geld? ewige jugend? wieviel jahre frondienst musst du dafür leisten?"
*deutet mit einer klaue auf seine tätowierungen auf seiner linken wange*
"siehst du das hier? das ist macht. ich hab dafür nicht sklave spielen müssen. ich habe dafür gekämpft. und ich habe mich verteidigt."
*legt noch ein ohr nach und legt dann seine brustplatte ab um seinen nackten oberkörper zu zeigen*
"schau her, all diese narben stammen von ehrenkämpfen, von orks, die meinten, ein meutenführer zu sein, und von solchen, die meinten, besser wie ich zu sein."
*deutet auf eine kreisrunde narbe am halsansatz*
"außer die hier, die hat mal eine verrückte gespielin gemacht"
*rülpst leise*
"die lebt aber nicht mehr"
*stopft sich noch ein ohr ins maul*
"aber was wirst du tun, wenn du zu alt zum kämpfen bist?"


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2009)

"Vermutlich zu ihrer och so tollen Elune beten"
*ein untoter tritt herein völlig in schwarze Platten gekleidet, nur seine Augen leuchten blau*
"einen Krug Met aber zackig!"
"ich bin übrigens Kolras Lichttöter..."
"ach dieser Regen... schon 5 Tage geht das schon so..."


----------



## Lethior (31. August 2009)

/ooc

Kurz über meinen Charakter:
Name:Lethior
Geschlecht:männlich
Volk:Gnom
Berufung:Magier
Aussehen:weißer Vollbart,zerzauste weiße Haare,azurblaue Robe mit Kapuze,einfacher Gürtel mit allerlei technischen Instrumenten
Charaktereigenschaften:freundlich,wird aber schnell aggressiv,falls er auf seine geringe Größe angesprochen wird

/ooc off

*betritt das Gasthaus und geht zielstrebig zu der Elfe und dem Orc*
Darf ich mich zu euch setzten,werte Herrschaften?
Ich hoffe ich störe euch beide nicht bei irgendetwas.


----------



## Soladra (31. August 2009)

Ishnu'ala, Untoter.
* wendet sich an den Gnom*
Hallo Lethior,schön dich zu sehen. Wie gehts dir? Ich habe dich ewig nicht mehr gesehen.
Was macht deine Erfindung? Was war es noch mal? Ein... Ein... es war irgedwas mit ner Zahl hintendrann.
* denkt nach*
Ich komm grad nicht nicht drauf. Setz dich her. Was würdest du denn stören?
* zu dem Untoten und dem Ork*
Ich darf euch daran erinnern, dass mein Volk eines der Langebigsten überhaupt ist. Die Chance, dass ich wirklich "alt" werde, ohne voher auf dem Schlachtfeld umzukommen, dürfte so ziemlich bei Null liegen. Außerdem will ich im Kampf sterben,und nicht irgendwo dahinsiechen. Das ist mir das wichtigste.
*streicht sich ein paar Strähnen mitternachtsblauem Haars aus der Stirn und wendet sich an Graschak*
Nette Sammlung!


----------



## Lethior (31. August 2009)

Wenn ein Orc mit entblöstem Oberkörper einer schönen Elfe wie ihr es seid gegenüber sitzt könnte man schon stören.
*lacht herzlich*
Aber ich denke kaum das ihr sogut miteinander auskommt,wenn man euch reden hört.
*gibt der Kellnerin einen Wink*
Ich brauche nur einen Krug Wasser,vielen Dank.
*wendet sich wieder der Runde zu*
Alkohol vernebelt nur den Verstand und ich nichts könnte wichtiger für einen Magier sein,als bei klarem Verstand zu bleiben,besonders
*sieht den Orc und den Untoten an*
in zweifelhafter Gesellschaft.


----------



## ipercoop (31. August 2009)

ooc

Kurz über meinen Charakter:
Name: Linh
Geschlecht: weiblich
Volk: Blutelf
Berufung: Priester
Aussehen: Weiße lange Haare , große Ohrringe , smaragdgrüne Augen , kleine Narbe an der Wange unter'm rechtem Auge
Charaktereigenschaften: freundlich , leicht zu beeindrucken , leicht reizbar

/ooc off



Guten Tag die Lieben!
*entdeckt Kolras*
Mein Lieber Kolras schön dich zu sehen , lange nichtmehr voneinander gehört , hm?
*macht der Kellnerin ein Handzeichen*
Ein Glas orcisches Bier , danke.
*wendet sich den Allianlern zu*
Aaaah - die auch hier. 
Schönen Abend - ein Winzling und ein Langohr.
Nungut - wieso zaubert sich der edle Magier nich selber eins her? 
*verwirrt*


----------



## Soladra (1. September 2009)

Ishnu'ala, Blutelfe
Verzeiht, aber das Wort "Langohr" trifft auf euch Sin'dorei genauso zu wie auf uns. Das solltet ihr bedenken.
*lächelt freundlich*
Aber ist ja auch egal, ich bin nicht hier,um mit der Horde über den Sinn es Lebens zu diskutieren, sonder um Spaß zu haben.
* bertachtet Linh genauer*
Ihr seid eine Sonnenpriesterin, nicht wahr? Interessant...Ich bewundere die Sin'dorei immer wieder, wie sie sich alles wieder aufgebaut haben. Ehrlich.
In Silbermond erinnert so ziemlich nichts mehr Darnassus oder anderen Nachteflstädten. Aber sich selbst eine neue Religion aufzubauen,finde ich bemerkenswert.
*neigt aus Respekt leicht den Kopf*


----------



## ipercoop (1. September 2009)

Vielen Dank Soladra. Ja ich bin eine Sonnenpriesterin , das habt ihr gut erkannt.
*lächelt*
Hehe das nennt sich sin'doreiisches Bauen *grinst und trickt einen Schluck des Bieres*
Sagt - woher stammt eure Narbe an eurem Unterarm - aus dem Kampf?


----------



## Lethior (1. September 2009)

Nun,natürlich könnte ich mir mein Wasser selbst herbeizaubern...
*nimmt einen kräftigen Zug von seinem Krug und füllt ihn gleich wieder auf*
...allerdings war der letzte Gastwirt nicht sehr erfreut über meine magischen Künste und meinte mir mit seinem Schwert hinterher zu schlagen.
*zieht den rechten Ärmel seiner Robe hoch*
Nun ich habe als Andenken diese Narbe mitgenommen.
*deutet auf die Narbe an seinem Unterarm*
Seine Erinnerung an mich ist wohl die zu Asche zerfallene Einrichtung seines Gasthauses.
*nimmt noch einen Zug von seinem Krug*
Naja nur weil ich klein bin heißt das nicht,dass meine magischen Fähigkeiten denen der Menschen oder euch Elfen nachstehen.


----------



## Soladra (1. September 2009)

Ja, allerdings.Ich kann froh sein, diesen Kampf überhaupt überlebt zu haben...
* reibt sich den Arm und scheint nachzudenken*
Ich war noch ein kleines Mädchen. Gerade alt genung, um eine Waffe halten zu können... War am Anfang der 2. Invasion der brennenden Legion. Ich wäre ins Mondlicht gegangen, als... jemand... mir das Leben rettete. Heute kämpfe ich unter dem Bannner dieser Person. 
*grinst*
Dieser jemand hat mir sogar Thalassisch beigebracht. Ein wenig.


/ooc 
Hey, hier kommen ja immer mehr! Toll!
/ooc off


----------



## Naho (1. September 2009)

/ooc
Mein Charakter:
Volkraenei
Klasse:Schamane
Name: Brogar
Aussehen: Weißes Haar, dunkelbraune Augen, 2 ''Tentakeln'' hängen links /rechts von seinem gesicht herunter,
Charaktereigenschaften: ruhig, freundlich, entschlossen im Kampf
/ooc off

*Die Türe zum goldenen Drachen öffnet sich erneut*
*ein Draenei tritt ins Lich*
*er deutet dem Barmann zu*
'' Einen Krug voller Met ''
*Brogar setzt sich an einem Tisch, jedoch nicht zu weit entfernt um hören zu können was die anderen reden*
*Die Kellnerin bringt den Krug an den Tisch*


----------



## ipercoop (2. September 2009)

*hört gespannt zu*
Interessant.
*redet etwas lauter damit der Schamane es auch versteht*
Hey Schamane , setz dich doch zu uns , wir beißen nicht - zumindest ich nicht *grins*
*trinkt einen Schluck aus dem Krug*
Dieses Wetter ist echt der größte Mist - seit 5 Tagen regen da muss ich Kolras Recht geben.
Ich überlege an einen ruhigen Ort zu reisen , wo es gutes Wetter ist - hat jemand eine Idee?
*nachdenk*


----------



## Cysiaron (2. September 2009)

*grunzt*
"na das wird ja immer schöner! ein geißellakai, ein zu heiß gewaschener zwerg, noch ein langohr und einer von Velens bastarden."
*kramt eine tabakspfeife hervor und stopft sie mit rostbraunem zeug*
"das ding hier hab ich von nem zwerg. aber der wollte es nicht hergeben, da hab ich ihn verdroschen. der sagte dann, man raucht tabak da drinne. aber der stumpen hatte keinen... sagte er. da hab ich ihm dann den bart abgeschnitten."

+der strenge, sich ausbreitende geruch nach verbranntem haar in der taverne gibt aufschluss über den inhalt der pfeife+

*hustet lautstark*
"Pah! ekelhaft, dieses zeug schmeckt wie angebrannter gnom"
*macht die pfeife aus*
"ihr beschwert euch über den regen? versteh ich nicht. ist doch schön. das einzig schlechte daran ist, dass man seine beute nicht wittern kann."


----------



## Naho (2. September 2009)

*Brogar nimmt seinen Krug und setzt sich zu den anderen Leuten an den Tisch*
''Nun gut, wenn ihr es wollt setzte ich mich gerne an euren Tisch''
''Denkt Ihr , Herr Orc, mit Gewalt lassen sich alle probleme lösen?''
*Er schüttelt den Kopf*
'' Und zu dem Regen gibt es nur etwas positives zu sagen, und zwar er lässt die Pflanzen wachsen.''
*Brogar starrt etwas geistesabwesend in das brasselnde Kaminenfeuer auf der anderen Seite des Raums*


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2009)

Ich muss sagen,dass ich schon von euch Orcs gesehen habe,aber keiner von denen war so aggressiv-oder war es dumm?-wie ihr.
*nimmt einen Schluck von seinem Krug*
Und ein heißgewaschener Zwerg...
*schmunzelt*
..nun ihr solltet wissen das Zwerge sich sogut wie nie waschen.
*wendet sich dem Schamanem zu*
Werter Draenei,wie lautet euer Name?


----------



## Naho (2. September 2009)

/ooc
In welchem Gebiet befindet sich das Wirtshaus?
/ooc off


*wurde von den Worten des Gnomes aus seinen Gedanken gerissen*
'' Nun Herr Gnom, mein Name ist Brogar. Ich war einst Schüler Velens, doch seit einigen Jahrzehnten studiere ich nun die Elemente''
''Und wie ist euer Name, wenn diese Frage erlaubt ist?''
*Nimmt einen kräftigen Schluck aus seinem Krug*
'' Barmann bitte noch eines!''
*Der Barmann räumt den leeren Krug weg und bringt einen neuen*


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2009)

Ich bin Lethior,Magier und Großmeister der Ingenieurekunst
*nimmt einen der Apparatte von seinem Gürtel*
Seht ihr das?Diese Gerät habe ich erfunden,damit man sich das lästige Feuermachen mit Feuerstein und Zunder zu ersparen.
*drückt einen knallroten Knopf an dem handlichen Kasten und eine Flamme entzündet sich an dem Gerät*
*murmelnd*
Endlich funktioniert das Teil...
*wieder lauter*
Keine Sorge im Normalfall sollte sich die Flamme löschen,wenn...
*drückt den Knopf ein zweites Mal und die Flamme erlischt*
Sollte man diesen Knopf drücken...
*deutet auf den zweiten Knopf an dem Aparat*
entzündet sich eine weitaus größere Flamme,die sowohl zum brate von Fleisch,als auch zum verbrennen seiner Feinde benutzt werden kann.
*wirft dem Orc einen grimmigen Blick zu*
Allerdings sollte man es nur draußen benutzen...


----------



## Naho (2. September 2009)

''Freut mich euch kennen zu lernen, Lethior''
*bewundert die Apparatur des Gnoms*
''Ich habe schon viel von der Ingenieurskunst der Gnome gehört, jedoch konnte ich mich bisher nicht selbst davon überzeugen.''
''Vielleicht wäre mit eurer Hilfe unser Schiff nicht abgestürtzt''
*Brogar lacht laut*
*er nimmt einen kräftigen Schluck aus dem Krug*
''Würdet ihr mich kurz entschuldigen, ich muss an die frische Luft''
*Brogar verlässt den Raum*


----------



## Cysiaron (3. September 2009)

*äfft die worte "herr ork" in seiner höchsten stimme nach*
*wird wieder ernst*
"es gibt zwei sprichworte. eines lautet: gewalt ist keine lösung, sondern ein argument. das andere: es gibt kein problem, welches sich nicht durch eine axt lösen lässt."
*funkelt den gnom an und spricht mit grollender stimme*
"hast du wertloses stück fleisch mich dumm genannt?!"
*kramt in seinem rucksack*
"der letzte, der..."
kramt weiter*
der letzte, der mich dumm genannt hat"
*kramt weiter und holt einen schrumpfkopf hervor*
"endete so"
*betrachtet die arbeit des gnoms mit großen augen*
*spricht mit sanfter stimme*
"schenk es mir. ich gebe dir juwelen dafür"


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Ui das klingt spannend darf ich auch mitmachen?

Zu meinem Charackter: Nachtelf, Männlich, von Beruf ein böser Schurke
Aussehen gänzlich in seine Schwarze Lederrüstung gehüllt und eine Ledermaske vor dem Mund 
über der Brust 2 Waffengurte voller spitzer dolche und an den Hüften 2 Langschwerter
Die Haarfarbe ist weiß und Haut leicht lila...
Characktereigenschaften: Kühl , berechnend, Leicht reizbar
Name ist Drizzt.
___________________________________________________________________

*Ein weiteres mal geht die Tür zum Gasthaus*
*Tritt ein geht zur Bar und bestellt sich einen Krug Met*
*seufzt*
"Das ist das beste nach einem langen Tag"
*fällt die ziemlich bunt gemischte Runde an einem der Tische auf und geht auf sie zu*
*Aufgrund der Ledermaske vor dem Gesicht etwas unverständlich*
"Dürfte if mif wohl zu euch gesellen?*
*nimmt die Maske ab und nimmt einen Schluck met*


----------



## Naho (3. September 2009)

*Brogar betritt wieder das Gasthaus und setzt sich wieder an den Tisch*
''Die Frische Luft hat mir gut getan''
*Nimmt einen kräftigen zug von seinem Krug*
''Oh, wie ich sehe haben wir ein neues Gesicht in unserer Runde. Würden Sie uns ihren Namen verraten?''


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

*Räuspert sich*
"Mein Name ist Drizzt und eurer werter Draenei? Was treibt eigentlich diese bunte Versammlung in dieses Etablisement?"


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

*sieht den Orc an*
Es tut mir Leid,aber ich könnte euch meine Erfindung nie anvertrauen.Sie ist noch nicht ganz ausgereift und ich könnte es natürlich nie verantworten,wenn euch etwas zustoßen würde.
*wendet sich dem Nachtelfen zu*
Nach einem harten Training komme ich gerne in diese Schenke um mich auszuruhen.Heute hatte ich wohl Glück mit der Gesellschaft,die ich hier angetroffen habe.Das letzte Mal als ich hierher kam konnte ich am nächsten Morgen weder meinen Geldbeutel noch eine meiner Erfindungen wiederfinden...
*nimmt einen Zug aus seinem Krug*
Auch das ist ein Grund warum ich dem Genuss von Alkohol entsage.
*streckt seine Faust in die Höhe*
Beim nächsten Mal hat es diese verdammte Gesindel nicht mehr so leicht mit mir.
*wendet sich wieder dem Orc zu*
Ich würde noch gerne wissen woher ihr all diese kostbaren Juwelen habt?


----------



## Cysiaron (3. September 2009)

OOC:

der name "Drizzt" entstammt aus dem AD&D- Universum. Dort ist er ein Dunkelelf, der sich doch zu guten taten hinreißen lässt, da er sein volk verachtet. "Drizzt do Urden" ist ein eingetragenes markenzeichen. dieser name hat also in wow nichts verloren.


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

OOC:

Scheiß drauf, er kann doch heißen wie er will,oder? Ist doch egal, woher der Name kommt. Es könnt ja auch nen Zwerg namens Tungil geben, oder? Ich bin dafür, das namen von außerhlb genutzt werden dürfen. Außerhalb der Warcraft-Universums halt. Wo die Kneipe ist... Suchts euch aus.
/ooc off

Natürlich dürft ihr euch zu uns gesellen. Ich wüsste nicht,  was dagegen spricht.
*zu Lethior*
Wirklich? das wuste ich noch gar nicht? Gesindel.... Nicht dass ihr euch angesprochen fühlen müsst, Drizzt. Ich habe nichts gegen eure Berufung, aber es gibt solche und solche,und einige sind mir alles andere als geheurer , wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine...
* mustert den Schurken von oben bis unten und lächelt ihn dann an*
Ihr seid mir symphatisch. Setzt euch zu mir.
* klopft auf den Stuhl neben sich, der noch frei ist*
Mein Name ist Soladra Schattenwind. Ich bin auch als Vagabundin bekannt, vielleicht sagt euch das mehr.
*trinkt den Becher und bestellt sich dann auch einen Krug Met*


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

"Sehr gerne meine Dame"
*geht auf den angebotenen Stuhl zu und lässt sich darauf nieder*
"Ich hab schon viele Geschichten über euch gehört, als Schurke schnappt man ja dies und das auf, was treibt euch denn in die Gesellschaft dieser wackeren Gefährten?"
*mustert Soladra ebenfalls und lächelt vielsagend*


----------



## Naho (3. September 2009)

*wendet sich an Drizzt*
''Mein name ist Brogar''
*spricht nun zu allen die bei dem Tisch versammelt sind*
''Wie nennt ihr eigentlich dieses Gebiet hier?''
*nimmt einen Zug von seinem Krug*
''Ihr müsst wissen, ich bin zum ersten mal ausserhalb der Exodar unterwegs und für mich ist alles noch so neu''
''Auch hatte ich vor einigen Tagen meine erste begegnung mit einem sogenannten Untoten, diese war jedoch nur von sehr kurzer dauer''
*sieht grinsend hinüber zu dem orc*
''Ich weiß ja, ihr seit Verbündete jener, ich hoffe doch ihr seit nicht so schwach wie euer Kollege. Denn wenn es einmal zu einem Kampf kommen sollte, will ich dass er ausgeglichen ist''


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Eigentlich gar nichts groß. Ich kenne Lethior schon seit einiger Zeit, die anderen Gesichter sind mir fremd.
Eigentlich sind alle ganz nett, außer..
* flüstert leise*
Graschak. Er nennt sich "Elfenschänder". Der hat mir getrocknete _Elfenohren_ zum Essen angeboten, aber naja, ich glaub nicht, dass er besondes helle ist...
* wieder lauter*
Wisst ihr etwas neues? Ich war viel zu lange in der Wildnis.
* streicht über ihr Brandmal und seufzt*
Aber was soll ich auch anderes tun?


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Es tut mir leid werte dame mein Ruf in Darnassus ist momentan... nun sagen wir mal so... nicht gerade der beste.
*Kratzt sich verlegen am Kopf*
Ich glaube die Priester des Mondtempels haben es mir übel genommen das ich eine Statue der Elune ähh geborgt habe"
*ein breites grinsen erscheint*
*trinkt einen schluck met*
" Entschuldigt aber ich kenne dieses Mal ihr seit eine der Verbannten nicht wahr? Ich wusste es nicht... das hatte ich noch nicht über euch gehört!"
*wendet sich an den gnom*
"lethior richtig? Ihr seit doch Erfinder... könnte dies vllt euch gehören?"
*zieht eine mechanische Apparatur hervor*


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

*erstaunt*
Oh,wo habt ihr das den her?Diese Gerät suche ich schon seit langer Zeit!
*mustert den Schurken*
Ich habe es in dieser Bar das letzte Mal gesehen.Ich war mit einem befreundeten Paladin hier,aber ich glaube an diesem Abend ist zu viel zwergisches Starkbier geflossen als das ich mich noch an viel erinnern könnte...Ich weiß noch das mein Freund plötzlich in helles Licht getaucht war und dann mit verschrecktem Gesicht verschwand,aber das war es auch schon...
*sieht Soladra an*
Wir haben uns doch lange Zeit nicht mehr gesehen,was habt ihr in der Zeit getan?


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

*gibt das Gerät an den Gnom weiter*
" ich habe es drausen einem Untoten Schurken für nen ... ähhh... geringen Preis abgenommen"
*lacht vielsagend*


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Soso. Geborgt.
* grinst breit*
Natürlich mit der vollsten Absicht , sie wieder zurückzugeben, nicht wahr?
* wird wieder ernst*
Ja, ich bin verbannt worden. Und zwar nur, weil ich mit einem angeblichen Verräter befreundet bin. Ich würde ihn eher missverstanden nennen, aber nun ja, der _Hohepriesterin_ hat es gereicht.
*knurrt etwas,das durch aus als "vermaledeites Miststück" zu deuten sein kann*
Die wollte mich einkrerkern! Da hätt sie sich aber ziemlich geschnitten. Ratet mal was ich getan habe!
* lächelt den Schurken herausfordernt an und offenbart dabei außergewöhnlich spitze Zähne, wen det sich dann an den Gnom*
Das übliche. Ein paar schlachten, ein paar Gemetztel, ein paar Lehrstunden bei meinem Boss, aber sonst... nicht groß. Und ihr?


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

*Grinst breit*
"Ihr seit mir sehr sympatisch meine Dame, Ich würde euch gerne mal in einem Kampf erleben, aber ich denke das wäre nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt"
*berührt "ausversehen" den Arm von soladra* 
*murmelt ein verzeihung*


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

*sieht die beiden Elfen an und schmunzelt*
*wendet sich Soladra zu*
Ich habe in den Fähigkeiten des Alchimisten versucht,aber habt ihr euch einmal angesehen was dort passiert?Explosionen und noch mehr Explosionen nur weil man etwas falsch zusammenmixt!So jemand muss doch verrückt sein!Außerdem habe ich mich in ein gigantisches Gewölbe namens Ulduar gewagt.Es war toll dort!Dort war ein Erfinder,der wirklich alles bauen konnte:Gigantische Panzer,Bomben und Laser,Geräte von denen wir Normalsterbliche nur träumen können.
*sieht verträumt in den Raum*
Ach ich wünschte,ich hätte auch diese Fähigkeiten...


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

* schenkt Drizzt ein reizendes Lächeln, das sich in ein Grinsen verwandelt*
Der "Verräter" , mit dem ich befreundet bin, hat mir ein kleines magisches... Spielzeug geschenkt. 
* zieht einen kleinen,blauen Kristall aus der Tasche, der schwach leuchtet*
Und tja... er hat mir auch gezeigt, wie man das Ding benutzt. Auf die Benutzung arkaner Magie steht Verbannung.
* lacht und sagt immer noch lachen*
Ihr hättet die sehen sollen. Die Gesichter von den Priesterinnen, als ich.. als ich 
* schnappt nach Luft*
Als ich DAS gemacht hab. _Razzachva!_
* der Kristall beginnt, über ihrer Hand zu Schweben und leuchtet wie ein kleines Feuerwerk, bis er wieder in Soladras Hand fällt, weil sie vor lauter Lachen fast vom Stuhl kippt*
Und das direkt vor der Nase von Tyrande Wisperwind.
* steckt, immer noch kichernt,den Kristall wieder ein und nimmt einen großen Schluck Met*
Ich meine, wenn ich sowieso verbannt bin, warum sollte ich mich dann an die Regeln halten?
*grinst erheitert in die Runde, wendet sich dann Lethior zu*
Das kommt schon noch. 
* überlegt*
Ich übe mich in der Alchemie schon, seit ich ein kleines Kind bin, aber bei mir ist noch nichts in die Luft gegangen. Ich hab nur einem Eichhörnchen versehentlich rosa Flecken ins Fell gemacht, weil ich was verschüttet hab, aber sonst...


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

*versucht Soladra noch aufzufangen kommt aber leider zu spät*
"Das hätt ich zu gern gesehen... wenn dieser arroganten Nachtelfe ein kleiner streich gespielt wird, Ihren lakeien hab ich nämlich das zu verdanken"
*entblößt seine brust auf der 2 überkreuzte narben zu sehen sind*
" die waren nicht sehr gut auf mich zu sprechen"
*ein leichtes grinsen*


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

Wo ihr gerade über Tiere redet...
*nimmt ein paar Werkzeuge und Geräte von seinem Gürtel*
Entschuldigt mich einen Moment...
*verlässt das Gasthaus*
*Von draußen hört man den Magier werkeln*
Fertig!
*die Tür zum Gasthaus schwinkt auf und der Magier setzt sich wieder auf seinen Platz*
Seht her meine neuste Erfindung!
*zieht eine kleine Fernbedinung hervor*
An dieser Stelle möchte ich dem werten Schurken in unserer Runde danken,dafür dass er mir meinen Apparaten zurückgebracht hat.
*drückt auf den Knopf seiner Erfindung*
Und jetzt seht und staunt!
*die Tür zum Gasthaus geht auf und ein Eichhörnchen springt zu dem Gnom*
Mein mechanisches Eichhörnchen!Völlig wasserfest und witterungsbeständig!Jetzt muss ich das Gerät nurnoch verkaufen...


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

* wirft einen Blick auf die Narben, die sich hell von Drizzts violetter Haut abheben, scheint allerdings nicht nur ausschließlich an den Narben interessiert, zieht dann scharf die Luft zwischen den Zähnen*
Autsch. Das hat wehgetan,was? 
* bemerkt das lebensechte Eichhörnchen*
Ach wie putzig.
* streicht dem Tier über das Ohr, worauf dieses rasiermesserscharfe Metallzähncheen in ihrem Finger versenkt*
Autsch!
* betrachtet ihren Finger, der anfängt zu bluten*
An dem Vieh musst du aber noch was rumschrauben, Lethior!


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

"Nein das war nicht sehr angenehm"
*verzieht schmerzerfüllt das gesicht*
"Oh ihr habt euch verletzt darf ich euch meine helfende Hand anbieten gnädigste?"
*zieht einen Verband aus seiner Tasche*


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

*lächelt dankbar, knirscht dann, eh sie antworten kann, mit den Zähnen und flucht äußerst undamenhaft, zischt dann zwischen den Zähnen hervor*
Hat dieses Mistvieh denn Gift auf den Zähnen oder warum kann ich meine Hand nicht mehr bewegen?
*beist die Zähne zusammen*
Lethior, wenn du mir irgendwas sagen willst, dann tu es! JETZT!
*drückt an ihrer Hand herum*


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

*sieht Soladra bestürzt an*
Tut mir schrecklich Leid ich muss da wohl irgendwas falsch verkabelt haben...
*drückt den Knopf ein zweites Mal und das Eichhörnchen schläft ein*
Es tut mir wirklich schrecklich Leid,Soladra ich weiß wirklich nicht wieso es dich und nicht den Orc gebissen hat...ich meine wieso das süße Ding nur so aggressiv ist.Normalerweise sind meine Maschinen nicht so brutal...die meistenjedenfalls.
*wirft einen Blick zu dem Schurken*
Aber ihr habt ja einen starken Mann der euch hilft...hoffentlich auch richtig,da ich dort nicht vile machen kann...


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

*eine nachdenkliche Falte bildet sich auf der Stirn*
" Dürfte ich mir wohl die Wunde mal etwas genauer besehen meine Liebste? Vielleicht kann ich ja etwas tun"
*Streckt die Hand nach Soladra aus*


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

* Nickt und reicht Drizzt ihre Hand*
Na ganz toll,jetzt ist mein Arm auch gleich vollens lahm.
* blickt unsicher zu dem Schurken*
Es ist kein Gift, oder?


----------



## Naho (3. September 2009)

Die Gnome und ihre Technik...Sie kann sehr hilfreich sein, jedoch auch in manchen fällen wiederrum nicht 
*Brogar grinst*
*wendet sich zu Soladra*
Warum seit ihr eigentlich verbannt worden?
Weil ihr mit Arkaner Magie zaubert?
Ich habe mich noch sehr wenig mit der Geschichte eures Volkes beschäftigt, deshalb meine Frage
*nimmt einen Schluck*
Lethior ich würde aufpassen, was ihr mit dem Vieh anstellt, denn nicht alle reagieren so gelassen wie Soladra
Da könntet ihr schnell einen Kopf kürzer sein, auch wenn ihr jetzt schon so klein seit
*borgar lacht *


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

*stößt einen beruhigten Seufzer aus*
"Nein meine Liebe ist es nicht... lediglich eine harmlose Bleivergiftung wartet ich habe hier eine Tinktur"
*Tropft etwas von der Tinktur auf die Wunde und verbindet sie*
*an den gnom gewandt*
"ihr solltet besser aufpassen wo ihr eure Teile für eure Erfindungen hernehmt das kann böse ins auge gehen"


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

Was kann ich dafür wenn mir diese hinterhältigen Goblins kaputte Teile andrehen?Wenn ich alle Teile kontrollieren würde,hätte ich noch nicht eine Erfindung vorzuweisen.
*funkelt den Schamanen böse an*
Und ihr hättet auch etwas tuen können,anstatt dumme Witze über meine Größe zu machen,Tintenfischgesicht!


----------



## Naho (3. September 2009)

Tja... Wie man sieht ist und war Soladra gut versorgt
*deutet zu Soladra und Drizzt rüber*
also warum sollte ich dann etwas unternehmen?
Und warum bekommt ihr die Teile von Goblins, habt ihr nicht selber solche 'Leute' die solche Teile bauen könnten?
Zu dem Witz, ein zwei witze über eine Person hat noch niemandem geschadet.
Also seht das nicht so krum
*lehnt sich entspannt auf seinem Stuhl zurück und grinst dem Gnom ins gesicht*


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

*atmet erleichtert auf*
Und ich dachte schon..
Ich bin euch dennoch etwas schuldig, Drizzt. Es hätte auch Schlimmeres sein könnnen.
* neigt vor dem Schurken das Haupt, wendet sich dann an den Draenei*
Ja, bei Verbannung. Vor 10 000 Jahren, so müsst ihr wissen, gab es dort, wo nun der Maelstrom ist, einen See, der gewaltige magische Kräfte verlieh. Etwa wie der Sonnebrunnen, nur um ein vielfaches stärker. Einige Mitglieder unseres Volkes benutzen diese Macht zu leichtfertig, mit zu wenig Verantwortung. Das lockte die brennede Legion nach Azeroth.Im Verlaufes des Krieges wurde dieser See und damit der Brunnen unserer früheren Macht zerstört, Kalimdor ist in 2 Teile gebrochen und der Weltenbaum Nordrassil wurde gepflanzt. Dann wurde es verboten,arkane Magie zu wirken, doch ein paar unseres Volkes missachtete dies und wurden verbannt. Sie nanntenn sich Hoch- später Blutelfen. Trotzdem:Jeder Kal'dorei,der Magie wirkt und dabei erwischt wird, wird verbannt, wie die Hochelfen damals.
*wirft Drizzt einen Seitenblick zu*
Zum Glück sind nicht alle so... eingeschränkt im Denken, wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine.


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Zumm Glück sind nicht alle so... eingeschrenkt im Denken, wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine.

ooc: wenn ihr ausversehehn einen Doppelpst macht, einfach den letzten Satzt nochmal wiederhohlen
/ooc off


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

*wendet sich dem Schamanen zu*
Verzeiht mir bitte,aber ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen,dass es sehr störend ist ständig auf Grund seiner Größe beurteilt zu werden.
Und ich kaufe meine Teile lieber von Goblins als von Gnomen,nunja sagen wir es so:Es gab einmal einen kleinen Unfall in unserer Hauptstadt Gnomeregan,der wesentlich schwerwiegender war als das was mir mit diesem Eichhörnchen passiert ist,mehr möchte ich lieber nicht dazu sagen.
*sieht traurig auf den Boden*
Ich finde es allerdings verwunderlich,dass ihr euch noch nicht mit der Geschichte der Nachtelfen befast habt,wo diese mächtige Volk doch einiges in Azeroth in Bewegung gebracht hat.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

"Ihr schuldet mir nichts meine Liebe"
*denkt an seine Jugend zurück*
" Leider sind die meisten Nachtelfen sehr engstirnig da gebe ich euch recht aber lasst uns von etwas anderem sprechen"
*denkt angestrengt nach*
" Ach ja werter Schamane könntet ihr mir vielleicht etwas über eure Heimat erzählen, Ich habe sie noch nie besucht"


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

* schenkt Drizzt ein vielsagendes Lächeln*
So nehmt wenigstens meinen Dank. Darauf bestehe ich
* wendet sic nun auch dem Dreanei zu*
Ich war auch noch nie dort.Wie ist es dort?


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

*lächelt zurück und wartet gespannt auf die Erzählungen des SChamanen*


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

ooc
tut mir leid , Leute, unser werte herr Draeneiist off gegangen. So stehts in seinem Profi
/ooc off

* berührt wie zufällig Drizzts Arm*


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

*lächelt Soladara weiterhin an und legt wie zufällig seine hand auf die ihre*


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

*schaut sich um, ob sie beobachtet werden, aber die mitglieder der orde unterhaltenm sich und Lethior schraubt konzentriert an seinem Eichhörnchen rum. Flüstert soleise, dass nur der Nachtelf sie versteht*
Glaubt ihr eigentlich an Liebe auf den ersten Blick?


----------



## Cysiaron (4. September 2009)

*reißt die schwere zweihandaxt mit einer klaue hoch und lässt das blatt auf das eichhorn krachen*
"erledigt"
*funkelt den Gnom an*
"du winzling; glaubst du, alle orks sind krieger? hmm..
*grunzt*
"wir haben auch berufe, und wenn ich nicht gerade gnome zerreiße, dann schleife ich juwelen. das mag man meinen klauen nicht zutrauen, aber ich kann es."
*nimmt einen großen schluck, isst noch von seinem "dörrfleisch" und schaut die nachtelfe an*
"ach, sieh an, die dürre elfe glaubt an liebe auf den ersten blick."
legt den kopf in den nacken um zu lachen*
"hat der dich denn schon besiegt?"
*schaut die elfe ernst an und spricht in tiefer stimme*
ich rieche dich im regen, und ich höre dein flüstern wenn es sehr leise ist. du bist meine beute, und dein herz schmeckt gut. also flüster nicht, ich kann es hören."


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*Antwortet genau so leise*
"Bei so schönen Frauen wie ihr es seit könnte ich es mir glatt vorstellen"
*ein breites Grinsen*
*An den Ork gewandt*
"Barbar musstest du das schöne Eichhörnchen zerstören?"
*Wendet sich an den offensichtlich schockierten Gnom*
"Keine Sorge mein Freund ich kann euch sicher ein paar Ersatzteile besorgen"
*ein hämisches grinsen liegt auf den lippen während seine Hand immer noch auf der von Soladra liegt*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

* dreht den Kopf gefährlich langsam in richtung Ork*
Ach. Ist das so. Tut mir Leid, aber das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es sei denn, ihr könnt schnell genug laufen, um einen fliegenden Hippogreifen einzuholen. Und was Eichhörnchen betrift...
* zieht mit der freien Hand blitzschnell eine Wurfsichel aus dem Gürtel und wirft sie nach der Axt des Orks, die immer noch auf dem Tischt liegt. Das Wurfgeschoss zerteilt den Stiehl knapp unterhalb des Blattes und bleib im Tisch stecken. Die Waffe: unbrauchbar*
Oh, wie ungeschickt von mir! 
* grinst den Ork breit an*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*Zieht beeindruckt die Augenbraue nach oben*
"Wunderschön und stark das mag ich an Frauen"
*ein breites lächeln auf den Lippen*
*greift mit der freien Hand nach seinem Metkrug und nimmt einen kräftigen Zug*
*drückt dabei die Hand von Soladra  etwas fester*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

ooc:
Für alle,die es nicht wissen:nachtelfen werden nicht rot, sondern schwarz
/ooc off

* bekommt überall im Gesicht schwarze fleckenn*
Nun bringt ihr mich aber wirklich in Verlegenheit.
* schaut zu dem Ork und sagt leise*
Hihihi, gleich wird er toben!


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*grinst frech*
"Na soll er doch vor einem Kampf hab ich mich noch nie gedrückt"
*zieht vielsagend eines seiner schwerter*
" vor allem wenn es dabei um so eine schöne Frau wie Ihr es seit geht"
*beugt sich leicht vor um ihre Hand zu küssen*


----------



## Naho (4. September 2009)

Nun um zu eurer Frage zurück zu kehren, werter Drizzt
Mein Volk kommt von dem Planeten Draenor, dieser wurde jedoch in Stücke gerissen aufgrund vieler Portale in andere Welten.
Und so mussten viele von uns fliehen. 
Wir sind dann mit einem Schiff 'Die Exodar' genannt geflohen und mussten dann hier auf diesem Planeten Notlanden.
Nun bevölkert unser Volk zwei Inseln im Westen von Teldrassil.
Die Azurmythos und die Blutmythosinsel.
*nimmt einen Schluck aus seinem Krug*
*wendet sich zum Gnom*
Wenn ihr es doch so ernst nehmt , Herr Gnom will ich mich doch für meine Aussage entschuldigen bezüglich eurer Größe
*nun zu der Gruppe*
Was treibt euch eigentlich hier her in diese Verschlagene Gegend?


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

*bekommt noch mehr schwarze Flecken, beruhigt sich dannn langsam wieder*
Hmm... Daraus dürfte ich schließen, dass ihr aus der Scherbenwelt kommt, oder?
*überlegt*
Ich... ich war zufällig in der Nähe und wollte keine weitere Nacht in der Wildnis verbringen.


----------



## Naho (4. September 2009)

Ja ihr habt recht
*nimmt einen Schluck*
*geht zum Kamin und legt noch etwas Holz nach, damit es schön warm bleibt*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*steckt sein Schwert wieder in die Scheide zurück um keinen Kampf zu provozieren*
"Ich hatte in der Nähe noch einen Auftrag zu erledigen.."
*Trinkt einen Schluck Met bevor er weiter erzählt*
"So ein Paar Piraten haben meinem Auftraggeber Probleme bereitet und ich sollte sie... lösen"
*rutscht etwas näher an soldara heran und legt vorsichtig den Arm um sie*
"Was führt euch hierher werter Schamane?"


----------



## Naho (4. September 2009)

Ich bin nur auf der Durchreise, ich glaube aber, dass ich mich verirrt habe
*lacht*
Habt ihr bestimmte Auftraggeber oder mietet man euch sozusagen?
*bestellt sich beim Wirt noch einen weiteren Krug*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*lacht laut*
"Nein ich habe keine bestimmten Auftraggeber, ich bin sozusagen ein freier Mitarbeiter... "
*spricht in etwas leiserem Tonfall weiter*
"Wer gut zahlt bekommt meine Klinge für seinen Auftrag so einfach ist das und welches ziel verfolgt ihr werter Schamane?"
*leert seinen Krug und bestellt einen neuen*
*freut sich über die Wärme von soladra in seinem Arm*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

*legt ihren Kopf auf Drizzts Schulter und lächelt*
Genau so habe ich auch bis vor kurzem gehalten. Jetzt habe ich zwar einen Boss, aber der lässt mir mehr als genug Freiraum, so dass ich meine Berufung als Kopfgeldjägerin weiter ausführen kann.


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*schaut zu Soladra hinab und lächelt ebenfalls*
"Kann man sich etwas schöneres Vorstellen als diesen moment meine Liebe?"
*Beugt sich vor um ihr einen Dankbaren Kuss zu geben"
"Vielleicht sollten wir uns einmal zusammen auf die Jagd begeben?"
*An die Runde gewandt*
"Möglicherweise möchte uns auch jemand begleiten?"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

*erschaudert, als Drizzt sie küsst*
Das wäre...schön.


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*lächelt und meint feixend*
"Ist es denn wirklich so schlimm wenn ich dich Küsse? Du zitterst als wäre halb Undercity hinter dir her!"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

*schaut Drizzt überrascht an*
Wirklich?
*bekommt tiefschwarze Wangen*
Oh.


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*lacht laut und schallend*
"Ja aber dieser Dunkle Teint steht dir wirklich sehr gut"
*schaut auf das Glas*
"Oh du hast ja nichts mehr zu trinken moment ich hole dir noch was"
*Küsst sie noch einmal bevor er an die Bar geht und bestellt*


----------



## Naho (4. September 2009)

Ziele...Mhm...
*denkt nach*
Ich möchet mir zunächst einmal die Welt ansehen
Die noch so neu für mich ist
Kennt ihr eventuell Gebiete bzw Städte die man unbedingt gesehen haben muss?
*nimmt einen schluck*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Also ich persönlich finde Feralas und Azshara sehr schön. Außer den Häuptstädten... Nicht dass ich wüsste.
*schaut gedankenverloren Drizzt nach*
* murmelt mehr für sich*
Dass ich mich mal verlieben würde.... hätt ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

*funkelt den Orc böse an und flüstert zu ihm*
Ihr solltet froh sein,dass ich die beiden...
 *sieht die Nachtelfe an,die gedankenverloren dem Schurken hinterhersieht*
...in diesem glücklichen Moment nicht stören will,aber ich schwöre euch das ich meine Rache bekommen werde,elende Grünhaut.
*zu dem Schamanen gewandt*
Ich persönliche finde das Schlingendorntal sehr ansprechend,ebenso natürliche unsere Hauptstadt Gnomeregan,auch wenn sie viel von ihrem früherem Glanz verloren hat.Ich war bis jetzt ein Mal in eurer einstigen Heimat,aber nur kurzzeitig.Ich muss sagen,dass es dort sehr schön,wenn man nicht gerade von Dämonen,Ogern oder anderen Monstern verfolgt wird.
*lacht und flüstert Soladra zu*
Dafür das ihr euer Herz allerhöchstens im Kampf verlieren wolltet lasst ihr euch ganz schön den Kopf verdrehen.
*schmunzelt*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

* dreht sich wieder um und grinst*
Sehr witzig, Lethior. Dafür, dass du dich Großmeister nennst, sind deine Eichhörnchen auch ziemlich beisswütig.
* schaut noch mal über die Schulter*
Du hast ja Recht, aber...
*seufzt*
Das verstehst du nicht.


----------



## Cysiaron (4. September 2009)

"willst du mir auf en fuß treten, kurzer? oder mir in die kniekehle spucken?"
*lacht über seinen eigenen witz*


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

Oder vielleicht sorge ich dafür das ihr den Rest eures Lebens als Eiszapfen erstarrt verbringen könnt!
*sieht die Nachtelfe an*
Ich glaube ihr habt Recht.Ich werde leider wohl nie verstehen können was in euch vorgeht.
Entschuldigt mich einen kurzen Moment,ich muss mal austreten.Und zerfleischt euch nicht während ich weg bin.
*flüstert Soladra zu*
Aber wenn du unbedingt willst,schließlich kann ich dir nichts vorschreiben.
*verlässt grinsend das Gasthaus*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

*schaut dem Gnom kopfschüttelnd hinterher*
Ach Lethior...
* wendet sich übertrieben höflch lächelnd an den Ork*
Eine wirklich hübsche Waffe habt ih da!
* kichert*
Kannn man die auch zusammen setzten?


----------



## Cysiaron (4. September 2009)

*setzt eine unbekümmerte mine auf*
"das solltest du den zwerg fragen, dem sie mal gehörte."
*knurrt*
"diesen scherz solltest du mal an MEINER axt versuchen!"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Wenn ihr sie mir gebt,gerne!
*feixt*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*kommt mit einem großen Becher Wein zurück und stellt ihn vor Soladra*
"Hier bitte meine Liebe"
*An die Gruppe gewandt*
"Was hab ich verpasst? Wo ist überhaupt mein kleiner Freund hin?"


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

*Der Gnom kommt wieder ins Gasthaus*
Oh,unser Schurke ist auch wieder in unserer Runde.
*wendet sich dem Nachtelfen zu*
Ich hoffe ihr habt den Wein ebenso billig bekommen können wie meine verlorene Apparatur.
*flüstert dem Elfen leise zu*
Glaubt mir mit Soladra habt ihr einen guten Fang gemacht.Auch wenn sie manchmal unberrechenbar ist,ist sie mir immer eine gute Freundin gewesen.Und ich denke auch ihr werdet eure Freude mit ihr haben.
*nimmt einen Zug aus seinem Krug*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*schaut den gnom verdutzt an und flüstert*
" Wisst ihr denn da etwa mehr als ich mein Freund? und nein den Wein hab ich ganz legal erworben Ehrenwort"
*setzt ein breites Grinsen auf*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Danke sehr.
* setzt ein lässiges Grinsen auf*
Ich hör jedes Wort!


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

Auch wenn ich sie lange nicht mehr gesehen habe,so weiß ich wohl doch mehr als manch anderer über sie...aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.Außerdem ist es viel intressanter,wenn ihr es selber erfahrt.
*lacht*
Ihr spracht eben...
*wird ernst*
über die Preise für die ihr arbeitet.Nehmen wir mal an...ich hätte da etwas für dich zu tun...
*sieht den Orc aus den Augenwinkeln an*
...und nehmen wir an,dass ich dich auch gebürend dafür entlohnen würde...wie viel würdet ihr von mir verlangen?


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

"Oh tut mir leid meine Liebe"
*Streicht versöhnlich über Soladras Wange*
*An den Gnom gewandt*
"Kommt drauf an um was es sich handelt aber ich denke da ihr ein Freund von Solandra seit würde ich euch einen Sonderpreis machen"
*grinst belustigt*


----------



## Dænte (4. September 2009)

/ooc

Name: Gwindor
Charakter: Blutelf, Paladin
Aussehen: ( in etwas so wie das Prfielbild und die Signatur... hoffe mal es sind die richtigen Bilder ) und er trägt eine schwarze Robe
Sonsitges: Er ist sehr geduldig, redet nicht viel und bevorzugt es, alleine zu kämpfen

/ooc off

*Der Blutelf betritt as Gasthaus und sieht kurz um. Er nickt kurz und macht es sich an einem Tisch hinten
  in einer Ecke gemütlich. Er lehnt sich zurück, legt den Kppf auf die Brust und schließt die Augen, den 
  Anwesenden zuhörend.*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

* lächelt*
Das war nicht so gemeint.
* feixt*
Warum glaube ich nur, dass dieser Abend noch sehr sehr lustig wird...
* wendet sich zu dem Neuankömmling*
Hey, Sin'dorei! Setzt euch zu uns. Wir beißen nicht! Doral ana'diel?


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

"Vielleicht deshalb?"
*Küsst Soladra noch einmal ganz zärtlich*
*Wendet sein Gesicht dem Neuankömmling zu*
"Schaut mal wir haben ein neues gesicht in der SChänke"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

*lächelt*
Vielleicht...


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*lächelt zurück *
" An was hättest du denn gedacht?"


----------



## Dænte (4. September 2009)

*Gwindor öffnet die Augen und sieht auf*

"Bal'a dash. Und nein, danke. Ich bleibe lieber hier sitzen."

*Er atmet tief ein, und schließt wieder die Augen*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Wie ihr wollt.
* wendet sich wieder Drizzt zu*
An einen...
*räuspert sich*
Auftrag...


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*lächelt von einem ohr bis zum anderen*
" Ach an welchen Auftrag hattet ihr da gedacht?"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

An Lethiors.
*grinst abgrundtiefböse*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*grinst noch breiter*
"Das schaut ja wirklich so aus als könnte der Abend noch interessant werden...*
*sieht lethior erwartungsvoll an*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Ich kann mir denken, wen wir...beseitigen sollen. Wenn ich richtig vermute,wird es das reinste Vergnügen.


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*zieht unauffällig einen dolch aus seinem Waffengurt*
*grinst boshaft*
"Sollen wir?"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

* scheint nachzudenken*
Also, dass würden wir hier doch niemals tun!
* grinst und flüstert Drizzt etwas ins Ohr*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*ein wölfisches Grinsen breitet sich auf seinen Zügen aus*
"Diese Idee gefällt mir sehr*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Dannn seht ihr mich auch einmal kämpfen... Ihr werdet staunen! Das mit den Sicheln war erst ein Blatt vom Baum!


----------



## Cysiaron (4. September 2009)

*räuspert sich*
"fang an, elf! danach saufe ich bier aus deinem schädel."
*legt ein wölfisches grinsen auf und spricht langsam und leise*
"und weil ich so ein gutmütiger ork bin, wirst du noch leben, wenn ich dir den bauch aufreiße um dich mit deinen eigenen därmen zu erwürgen."


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*zieht seine beiden schwerter* 
" na los Grünhaut zeig mir was du draufhast"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

*seufzt*
ich hätte es ahnen müssen... 
* schaut fragend zu dem Ork*
Wen von uns beiden hast du gemeint? Wir sind beide Elfen. Und du wirst gegen uns beide bestehen müssen,wenn du den nächsten Sonnenaufgang erleben willst!
* sieht, wie der wütende Wirt angerannt kommt und setzt ihn mit einem geziehlten Zauber und einem süffisaten Lächeln schachmatt*
Der wird sich an nix erinern könen!


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

Oh,wie ich auf diesen Moment gewartet habe!
*springt auf seinen Hocker*
Jetzt werde ich es euch zeigen,elende Günhaut!
*rezitiert eine Formel und eisige Winde umwabern seine Hände*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*wartet mit einem wölfischen grinsen das der Ork angreift*
*an Soladra gewandt*
"gönnst du mir den spaß?"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Ja, aber lasst mir was übrig!
* lacht pöööhhhse*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*Springt mit gezückten Schwertern auf den Ork zu*
"jetzt stirbst du grünhaut"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

ooc:
Tut mir leid, ich muss die Luft ablassen. Er ist off gegangen.
/ooc off


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*stürzt über eine zu hohe lehne und fällt schmerzerfüllt hin*
"aua verflucht"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Drizzt!
* rennt besorgt hin*
hast du dir was getan? Bist du verletzt?


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*stöhnt*
"Ich glaub mein rechter Arm ist gebrochen"


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

HATSCHIII!
*Der Gnom niest und fällt von seinem Hocker*
Verdammte Frostmagie,warum muss das auch so kalt sein!
*ruft dem Paladin zu*
Hey,könnt ihr uns kurz helfen?Soweit ich weiß müsstet ihr seinen Arm wieder hinbekommen.


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

* kaut auf ihrer Lippe herum*
Einen Moment!
* kramt in ihrem Rucksack nach irgendetwas*
Es  muss hier doch irgendwo sein...


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*stöhnt auf*
*versucht sich langsam aufzurichten*


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

Hier habt ihr einen Heiltrank,der dürfte eure Beschwerden lindern.
*reicht dem Schurken eine Flasche mit einer roten Flüssigkeit*
Trinkt das.Danach müsste es euch besser gehen.


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

ooc:
Auch der Pala ist off
/ooc off

* durchkrustelt nun auch die am Rucksack angebrachten Täschchen*
Ich hatte es doch erst noch voher...


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*Sieht lethior dankbar an*
"danke mein Freund es geht mir scon etwas besser"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

*zieht einen kleinen Beutel aus der Tasche und schüttet den Inhalt auf ihre Handfläche. Blau leuchtender Staub*
Na also.
* geht zu Drizzt und pustet ihm den Staub auf den Arm*
Das müsste helfen. Das Gefühl ist... nun ja, etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber es geht.


----------



## Dænte (4. September 2009)

*Gwindor sitzt einfach ruhig auf seinem Stuhl und beobachtet alles*

 "Na das kann ja noch was werden."


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*spürt ein leichtes brennen*
"verflucht...  unangenehm aber danke meine Liebe"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

* fährt knurrend herum*
Wie ausgesprochen freundlich, Paladin!
* Sakasmus schwingt in ihrer Stimme mit*


----------



## Dænte (4. September 2009)

*Gwindor gähnt etwas müde*

"Tut mir leid, aber ich muss wohl eingeschlafen sein."


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*versucht langsam aufzustehen*
"Lasst den Paladin zufrieden der weiß es nicht besser... Ich danke euch meine Freunde"


----------



## Dænte (4. September 2009)

*Gwindor lehnt sich seufzend zurück und verschränkt die Arme vor der Brust*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

* schenkt dem Blutelf einen letzten feindseeligen Blich und wendet sich dann ab*
Wie du meinst.
*gibt  Drizzt einen Kuss*


----------



## Dænte (4. September 2009)

*Gwindor schüttelt leicht den Kopf, erhebt sich und geht einfach*

/ooc
so ich bin dann mal wirklich off für heute wünsch euch noch viel spaß
/ooc off


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*wird leicht schwarz*
"oh da muss ich mir wohl öfter was brechen wenn ich sowas dafür bekomme" 
*grinst breit*


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

*grinst*
Aua,mein Bein ich glaube ich habe mich auch verletzt,als ich vom Hocker gefallen bin.
*lacht*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*lacht laut auf*
"Du willst wohl auch ein Küsschen wie?"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Stelt euch hinten an, Jungs!
*lacht laut und herzlich*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*spielt ein böses gesicht*
"Hey möchtest denn mehr Männer als mich Liebes?"
*grinst breit*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

* setzt ein Unschuldmiene auf*
Wie könntest du nur darauf kommen?
* grinst*
nein, nein, war nur ein kleiner Scherz.


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*grinst noch breiter*
" Und das soll ich dir jetz glauben? Das musst du schon beweißen das ich der einzige bin!"
*Steht etwas wackelig auf den beinen und mein arm brennt noch immer*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

In wiefern?
*grinst mit dem Schurken um die Wette*


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

Der arme Nachtelf hat ein Wehwechen schnell Soladra rete ihn mit den magischen Fähigkeiten deines Wunderkusses.
*Lacht über seinen Witz*
Was habt ihr eigentlich vor in eurer Zukunft zu tuen?Ich denke darüber nach mir ein schönes Häuschen in Beutebuht zu suchen und mich niederzulassen.Dieser Abenteureralltag wird auf die Dauer doch sehr anstrengend.


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*grinst noch immer*
Lass dir was einfallen meine liebe"
*an den Gnom gewandt*
"Ja das klingt gut mein Freund aber ich will mir erst noch ein paar Narben dazuverdienen"
*lächelt weiterhin verzieht aber schmerzerfüllt das gesicht*


----------



## Naho (4. September 2009)

*sieht die verletzungen von Drizzt und Lethior*
Tja das habt ihr von eurem aufbrausendem Gmüt.
Ich schlage vor wir beruhigen uns alle wieder
*nimmt den Krug in die Hand und trinkt*
Ahh.. schön kühl. 
Herr Gnom, Ihr könntet in Zukunft öfters mit Eismagie spielen,
als dass Ihr uns wieder mit einer eurer Erfindungen 'beeindruckt'

/ooc
Kann leider jz net alzu oft schreiben is grad raid =(
/ooc off


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Nun Gut. Lethoir, du darfst wegsehen!
* geht ganz nahe an den Nachtelf heran und schaut ihm tief in die Augen*
Sein Vorschlag war doch... gar nicht so schlecht, oder?


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*grins breit*
"Also mir gefiel er ausgesprochen gut "


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

*wendet sich dem Draenei zu*
Tja,wir bräuchten wohl mehr Damenbesuch in der Bar was?
*grinst*


----------



## ipercoop (4. September 2009)

/ooc
ich kenn mich nicht so prickelnd in der wowstory aus , also verzeiht fehler die mir vielleicht passieren werden ;D
/ ooc off


eeeeeehhh huch bin ich wohl eingenickt *verwirrt in der bar umschau*
Ui 2 neue Gäste , einer meinesgleichen und ein Nachtelf *begrüß und grinst*
Nungut. Wenn ihr mit "ihr" auch mich meint , so meine ich das ich ich der Geißel Rache schwöre *nimmt einen kräftigen Schluck aus dem Krug*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

So?
*legt Drizzt eine Hand in den Nacken und küsst ihn leidenschaftlich, um anschließlich ihren Kopf auf seine Schulter gleiten zu lassen*
Überzeugt?


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*grinst breit*
"natürlich bin ich überzeugt das war sehr schön mein liebling"
*wird ganz schwarz*
"was würdest du sagen wenn ich meine mich in dich verliebt zu haben soladra?"
*kratzt sich verlegen am kopf*


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

/ooc 

Im Moment geht es ja auch weniger um die WoWstory,sondern darum,dass wir alle zugucken dürfen wie zwei Elfen sich abschlabbern^^

/ooc off


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

*wird auch tief schwarz*
Nun ja....
*flüstert dem Elfen etwas ins Ohr*


----------



## ipercoop (4. September 2009)

Hihi ein Liebespärchen *grinst in die Runde*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*grinst*
"schatz brauchst net flüstern dürfen alle hören"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

*seufzt*
Das haben die sich doch eh schon zusammengereimt!


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

*sieht die beiden Nachtelfen an*
Das hätte ich nun doch nicht erwartet...Aber ich muss zugeben,dass ihr beide ein sehr hübsches Paar abgebt.
*wendet sich der Blutelfe zu*
Was treibt euch in diese Gegend?Wie eine Kämpfernatur seht ihr nicht gerade aus.


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Lüg nicht Lethior, hast du sehr wohl!


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

Ich hatte so eine Ahnung,aber ich hätte natürlich nie geahnt das es wirklich so ist.
*Sarkasmus schwingt in seiner Stimme mit*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*seufztÜ
" ist es schlimm wenn ers bemerkt hat? schämst dich für uns?"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Nein.. Nieeeemals.... natürlich nicht! Und wie war das mit dem guten Fang? Dem Geflüster? Nun???
* schaut den Gnom kopfschüttelnd n*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Was? NEIN! Auf garkeinen fall!


----------



## ipercoop (4. September 2009)

*sieht Lethior komisch an*
Haha *grinst* 
Achtet der werte Magier nur aufs Aufsehen?
Mag ich doch so "mickrig" aussehen , sind es meine Zauber nicht! *spricht ernst*
Da sieht man wohl das es Liebe auf den ersten Blick gibt *kicher*


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

Ich glaube ich habe wohl doch ein bisschen zu laut gesprochen,aber ja irgendwie war es wohl jedem an diesem Tisch klar,dass so etwas auf kurz oder lang geschehen würde.
*grinst vergnügt während er den beiden Elfen zusieht*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*grinst*
"Das weiß ich nimmer da muste Lethior fragen... aber er hatte recht du bist der beste Fang"
*Umarmt seine Gefährtin*


----------



## ipercoop (4. September 2009)

Nungut aber nennt man sowas "Fang" *schaut Drizzt komisch an*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

*schmiegt sich an Drizzts Brust*
Nein, denn ich bin ihm ja freiwillig an die Angel gegangen.
* lächelt*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*grinst breit*
"so ein Glück hätt ich nicht erwartet als ich heute diese Wirtschaft betreten hab"


----------



## ipercoop (4. September 2009)

Oder so *grinst*


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

Ich denke jeder hatte etwas anderes erwartet,als er sich heute an diesen Tisch setzte.Und ihr hattet noch eine besonders große Portion Glück dabei.
*nimmt einen Zug von seinem Krug*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Kann man so sagen...


----------



## ipercoop (4. September 2009)

Wie meint ihr das mit "etwas anderes erwartet"?
Erwartet man in einem Gasthaus nicht Gesellschaft und Unterhaltung?


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*lächelt glücklich*
" Ich freue mich sehr sie gefunden zu haben *
*drückt sie etwas fester an sich*
*an den gnom gewandt *
"und für dich finden wir auch noch ne hübsche gnomin was mein freund?"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Hmmmm...
*scheint nachzudenken*
Ich glaube,ich kenne da jemanden...


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

Das ich mich von euch verkuppeln lassen soll,pah soweit kommts noch.Wenn ich irgendwann die Frau fürs Leben finde dann soll das auch mein Verdienst sein und nicht der meiner Freunde,auch wenn ich euer Angebot zu schätzen weiß.


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*grinst seine LIebste an*
"eine freundinn von dir?"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Ja. Sie baut auch Maschienen und ich denke, die beiden würden sich sehr gut verstehen...
* lächelt*
Sie ist genau so verrückt wie Lethior. Nur beißen ihre Eichhörnchen nicht!
* lacht*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*grinst*
"Na eigentlich müssen wir dem Eichhörnchen ja danken. Hätte es dich nicht gebissen hätt ich dich nicht verarzten müssen"
*Das grinsen wird noch breiter*
"und dann wären wir uns nciht näher gekommen"


----------



## ipercoop (4. September 2009)

*hust* 
Wieso seh ich so wenig Hordler hier *traurig rumblick*


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

Jetzt hackt nicht ständig auf meinem Eichhörnchen herum.Ihr habt bestimmt den Schaltkreis mit eurem Kristall gestört oder etwas derartiges.Meine Maschinen schlagen sonst nie fehl...naja fast nie.
*denkt nach*
Da waren einmal diese Racketenstiefel die nicht funktionieren wollten und mir meine Robe verbrannten,oder einmal der Flammenwerfer...


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Und was war mit dem Innenfutter, das nicht aus dem Umhang wollte?


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*grinst*
"Schatz hast du zufällig hunger?"


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

Jetzt lasst meine Erfindungen doch mal in Ruhe!
*sieht traurig auf den Boden*
Niemand ist perfekt,das weißt du genauso gut wie ich.


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*klopft Lethior aufmunternd auf die Schulter*
"kopf hoch mein Freund... hättest du vielleicht eine nützliche erfindung für einen Schurken wie mich?"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Nein, danke.
* denkt nach*
Lethior, deine Rauchbomben!


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

"Schatz kannst du mich kurz entbehren dann hol ich mir eine Geröstete Wachtel"
*Gibt ihr einen Kuss und möchte weggehen*


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

*kramt in seinem Beutel*
Ich hätte hier ein paar Stangen Dynamit,Rauchbomben...ich könnte euch auch Flammenwerfer und Raketenwerfer bauen.Natürlich nur wenn ihr meinen Erfindungen traut.Nicht so wie eure Freundin.


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*dreht den Kopf zu Lethior*
"Natürlich vertraue ich euch mein Freund, was könnte mir schon schlimmstenfalls passieren?" 
*lacht laut*


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

Also was braucht ihr?Ich kann euch alle Geräte bauen,die ihr braucht.Außer vielleicht meinem Todesstrahler,den ich noch etwas überarbeiten muss...
*sieht den Nachtelfen erwartungsvoll an*
Was kann ich für euch tuen?


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

* schaut zerknirscht*
Ach Lethior, das war doch nicht so gemeint.Es macht nunmal Spaß,dich aufzuziehen..


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

Ja und jetzt machst du noch Witze über meine Größe!
*äfft "aufziehen" nach*
Nicht jeder Bewohner Azeroths ist ein solcher Riese wie ihr!


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

"So ein paar Rauchbomben und ein paar Stangen dynamit sind sicher nützlich bei meinem nächsten Auftrag, Natürlich nur wenn es dir keine umstände macht Lethior"
An Soladra gewandt
"könnte ich mir wohl kurz was zu essen holen schatzi?"


----------



## Cysiaron (4. September 2009)

ooc   sorry... raid

*blinzelt verwirrt auf den schlagring in seiner rechten klaue*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Was? Aber? Das war doch garnicht so gemeint!
* zu Drizzt*
Ja.Ich werde mich mit Lethior... unterhalten. Aber beeil dich! Bitte.
* sehr ernst*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*drückt ihr noch einen kuss auf*
"ich werde mich beeilen"
*Rennt zum Tresen und bestellt eine Geröstete wachtel"


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

Entschuldigt mich einen Moment,aber ich muss arbeiten.
*packt ein paar Dinge auf den Tisch und beginnt daran herumzuwerkeln*
So das dürfte auch schon reichen an Materalien.
*bastelt weiter an den Dingen herum*
So hier noch eine Sicherung und einen Sprengsatz und fertig.
*vermeidet es tunlichst Soladra während seinem werkeln anzusehen*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

* atmet tief durch*
Lethior!


----------



## Naho (4. September 2009)

*schreit Drizzt nach*
Könntet ihr mir vielleicht auch so eine Delikatesse mitnehmen?
*gähnt*
Man bin ich müde, ich glaube ich döse nun etwas vor mir hin
*Broagr döst ein*
/ooc
bin mal off
/ooc off


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*kommt mit einem hoch beladenen Teller zurück und setzt sich zu seiner Freundinn*
" So mein Schatz da bin ich wieder" 
*Grinst freich*
"Hast mich vermisst?"


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

*sieht Soladra an*
Entschuldigt,habt ihr etwas gesagt?So weit unten höre ich fast garnichts davon.
*sieht wieder auf seine Bomben*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

*nickt traurig*
Ja, hab ich.
*lehnt sich Trost suchend an Drizzts Brust*


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

*legt die Bomben und das Dynamit dem Schurken vor*
Hier bitte schön,schon fertig.Aber passt mit den Bomben auf da gibt es manchmal Fehlzündungen.


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*schließt seine Arme ganz fest um Soladra*
"na na nich traurig sein meine Süße"
*sieht zu Lethior*
"gib dir nen ruck schau her wie traurig sie is"


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

Und jetzt ist sich die Dame auch noch zu fein um selber mit mir zu reden.Der Abend wird ja immer besser.
*sieht in seinen fast leeren Krug*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*bestellt 2 Schnaps *
"So lethi jetz trinken wir erst mal einen kleinen und dann beruhigen wir uns ok? "


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

Ja genau.Und wenn ich besoffen plündert ihr mich aus und lasst mich halbtot in irgendeiner Gasse zurück.Ihr Schurken seid doch alle gleich...
*dreht den Nachtelfen den Rücken zu*


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

* windet sich aus Drizzts Umarmung und schaut Lethoir wütend an*
Ich bin nicht zu fein um mit dir zu reden!
Du weißt genau, dass ich das nicht so gemeint habe!
*Tränen der Wut und Traurigkeit strömen über ihr Gesicht*
Ich habe gedacht, wir wären Freunde, Lethior! Und jetzt sitz du hier und sagst, alle Nachtelfen wären schlecht!
* schluchzt verzweifelt und verbirgt das Gesicht hinter den Händen*


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*Schaut lethior böse an*
"Hey mein Freund wer hat dir deine Apparatur zurückgebracht... ausserdem raube ich meine freunde nicht aus"
*beruhigt sich etwas*
"und dich bezeichne ich mittlerweile als meinen Freund... einen der besten Wohlgemerkt"
*Wischt die Tränen von Solandras gesicht*


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

*leert seinen Krug und schnaubt verächtlich bei den Worten der Nachtelfe*


----------



## Cysiaron (5. September 2009)

*schaut fasziniert*
"ich habe noch nie eine elfe weinen sehen"


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

*wischt sich die Tränen aus den Augenwinkeln*
Was habt ihr denn gedacht, was wir sind? Herzlose Bestien?


----------



## Artherk (5. September 2009)

*wirft einen bösen Blick zu dem Ork*
"Wenn ihr so weiter redet werdet ihr gleich einen Ork bluten sehen"


----------



## Lethior (5. September 2009)

Ihr nennt euch Elfenschänder und habt nie gesehen wie Elfen weinen?Und am Ende erzählt ihr uns,dass ihr noch nicht eine Schlacht geschlagen habt.Von einem ach so großem Krieger hätte ich wirklich mehr erwartet.


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

Aber es stimmt. Die Angehörigen meines Volkes weinen nur sehr selten, und wenn im Stillen für sich.


----------



## Artherk (5. September 2009)

"aber ich hab schon oft angehörige seines volkes bluten sehen "
*lacht laut auf*
*an seine gefährtin gewandt*
"is alles ok mein schatz?"


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

*nickt*
Geht schon...


----------



## Artherk (5. September 2009)

"komm her.."
*öffnet seine Arme und möchte Soladra umarmen*


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

*lässt sich von Dizzt in den Arm nehmen und kuschelt sich an ihn. Kurz darauf scheint sie eingeschlafen*


----------



## Artherk (5. September 2009)

*schließt ebenfalls die Augen um diesen schönen Augenblick zu genießen*


----------



## Lethior (5. September 2009)

*Während es so aussieht,als würden die Elfen schlafen verlässt der Gnom die Schenke*

/ooc 
Da ich bis Sonntag bei nem Kumpel übernachte,werde ich wohl nicht zum schreiben kommen.Außerdem habe ich euch fast 2 Seiten lang davon abgehalten zu knutschen^^

Viel Spaß euch allen beim schreiben

/ooc off


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

ooc:

sehr witzig,Lethior

/ooc off


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

*schlägt die Augen wieder auf und flüstert*
Er ist weg...schade.


----------



## Cysiaron (5. September 2009)

*streift den schlagring über die linke klaue*
"orkblut, hmm?"
*leckt sich über die hauer*
"ich hab euch elfen noch nie freiwillig weinen sehen"


----------



## Naho (5. September 2009)

Nun beruhigt euch doch alle
*geht zur Bar und holt Schnaps für alle*
Und nun nehmen wir alle einen Zug, dass sollte die Gmüter wieder beruhigend.
Aber wenn ihr dann noch immer kämpfen wollt, geht bitte vor die Türe, denn hier im Gasthaus macht sich Blut sicher nicht besonders.


----------



## Artherk (5. September 2009)

*öffnet blitzartig die augen*
"Ja orkblut Euch besiege ich auch mit verletztem Arm feister Ork*
*Ein böses Funkeln tritt in seine augen"


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

*öffnet nun auch langsam die Augen*
Kommt schon. Das at auch noch Zeit bis später, oder nicht?


----------



## Artherk (5. September 2009)

*Schaut auf seinen Liebling*
"Du hast glück Ork, wenn sie nicht wäre ... wärst du jetzt tot"
*knirscht mit den Zähnen*
*gibt Soladra einen versöhnlichen kuss auf die Stirn*


----------



## Cysiaron (5. September 2009)

"du willst also nicht, dass deine liebste sieht wie ich dich ausweide und deinen schädel knacke?!"
*den dargebotenen schnaps hinunterkippt*


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

* grinst den Ork schräg an*
Nö, weil ich nacher keine Lust habe , die Sauerei zu beseitigen, die von dir übrig bleibt.


----------



## Lethior (5. September 2009)

*die Tür geht auf und der Gnom kommt mit hängendem Kopf an den Tisch*
*sieht die beiden Nachtelfen an und seufzt*
Es tut mir Leid was ich gestern zu euch sagte und ich möchte mich inständig für meine Taten entschuldigen.Ich weiß nicht was über mich gekommen ist...ich glaube ich war wohl eifersüchtig.Ich hoffe ich kann es hiermit wieder gut machen.
*kramt etwas aus seinem Beutel*
Bitte sehr diese Kette gehört euch.
*gibt Soladra eine goldene Halskette mit einem blauem Edelstein*   
Und ich hoffe das unsere kleine Streigkeit unserer Freundschaft keinen alzu großen Abbruch tut.Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mein Verhalten verzeihen.


----------



## Naho (5. September 2009)

/ooc
Dachte du bist weg?^^
/ooc off
Drizzt und Grom, wenn ihr euch unbedingt prügeln wollt, dann geht bitte raus.
*trinkt das Met*
Woher habt ihr die Kette auf einmal hervorgezaubert , Herr Gnom?
*betrachtet die Halskette auf entfernung*


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

*starrt die Kette, die Lethior ihr in die Hand gedrückt hat, an*
Lethior...
*schaut Lethior an und lächelt*
Natürlich verzeihe ich dir. Eigentlich müsste ich mich ja entschuldigen. Ich habe meine Worte ja wirklich etwas ungeschickt gewählt.
* zieht sich die Kette an und betrachtet den Anhänger*
Die ist wunderschön. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Lethior (5. September 2009)

*sieht Soladra glücklich an*
Ich freue mich,dass sie euch gefällt.Es war auch nicht einfach sie zu bekommen.Leider war es nicht so kostengünstig an diese Stück zu kommen,aber wie ich sehe hat es sich gelohnt.Ich habe sie von einem Troll in der Nähe von Zul´farrak...
*sieht den Schurken an*
günstig erworben,wie ihr es so schön nennt.
*wendet sich dem Schamanen zu*
Damit dürfte sich eure Frage erübrigt haben oder nicht?


----------



## Naho (5. September 2009)

Ihr habt recht
*grinst*
*nimmt einen Schluck aus seinem Krug*
Es tut mir leid euch nun die Stimmung vermiesen zu müssen, aber...
*wieder mit ernster Miene*
habt ihr es schon gehört.
 Brann Bronzebeard der Bruder des Königs von Ironforge hat etwas grauenvolles in der Sagen umwogenen Stadt Ulduar entdeckt?
Ich habe bisher nur einige Gerüchte gehört, doch manche behaupten ein alter Gott, und zwar Yogg-Saron, sei aus seinem Gefängis ausgebrochen.
Man weiß ja nie, ob man gerüchten so glauben soll. 
Jedoch reagiert Velen etwas beängstig wenn man ihn auf das anspricht.
*nimmt wieder einen Schluck*


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

Es stimmt. Ich hab ih gesehen.
* nippt seelenruhig an ihrem Becher*
Auch hier hat der Lichking seine Finger im Spiel...


----------



## Artherk (5. September 2009)

*Schaut zweifelnd auf*
"denkt ihr wirklich Arthas würde so dumm sein einen alten gott zu befreien?"
*grinst und sieht zu dem ork*
"Das hätte ich eher einem anderen Volk zugetraut"


----------



## Naho (5. September 2009)

Ich glaube kaum, dass Arthas so dumm sein würde... 
Aber ihm ist sehr viel zu zutrauen.
*nimmt einen Schluck*
Welchen Völker kämen denn da noch in Frage?
*sieht Drizzt fragend an*


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

Es stimmt aber. er hat die Vykrul korroptiert, und eine Vykru hat Yoggsaron "befreit". Sie si danach zu Val'kyre gewroden.Ich hab sie gesehen.Und ie Val'kyr stehen unter dem Befehl des Lichkönigs.
* grinst*
Aber deine Theorie ist auch nicht die dümmste.


----------



## Artherk (5. September 2009)

*grinst noch breiter* 
"ich denke da an ein Volk das hier mit uns am tisch sitzt und den iq einer Seeschnecke hat"
*lacht boshaft"


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

*lacht*
Ach, du bist gemein! Die armen Seeschnecken!


----------



## Artherk (5. September 2009)

*Grinst böse*
"Stimmt mein Schatz die sind intelligenter wie gewisse anwesenden hier"
*gibt ihr einen kleinen kuss*


----------



## Naho (5. September 2009)

Meint ihr den Gnom?
*brogar kippt vor lauter lachen vom Sessel*
Autsch!
*richtet den Sessel wieder auf und setzt sich hin*


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

Nein, doch nicht Lethior.
jemand.. anders!
*macht eine entsprchende Geste*
Es gibt durchaus ein paar helle Köpfe in dem Volk der Person... ein paar Ausnahmen.


----------



## Artherk (5. September 2009)

*lacht laut*
"Nein ich dachte dabei eher an jemanden der eine ungesunde Hautfarbe aufweist"
*grinst*


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

*grinst*
Die Person sieht so aus wie anderen, wenn diese Person vorbeiläuft,nicht wahr?


----------



## Artherk (5. September 2009)

*grinst*
"du bist so böse mein Schatz, aber das gefällt mir"


----------



## Naho (5. September 2009)

Ich glaube eine solche Einstellung wird/könnte euch ganz schnell zum Verhängnis werden
Ihr solltet aufpassen vor welchen Leuten ihr das sagt 
*nimmt einen zug aus seinem Krug*


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

Ich bin bisher aus allem lebend rausgekommen, ohne größere Schwierigkeiten gehabt zu haben.
*legt die Fingerspitzen aneinander*
Glaubt mir,ich war etwar ähnlich vorlaut zu Satyren, Grubenlorden und Eredaren, und ich sitze immernoch leben vor euch.
Wenn man gut genug kämpfen kann, kann man sich so etwas durchaus leisten.


----------



## Artherk (5. September 2009)

*grinst*
"da stimme ich Ihr zu .. und so nebenbei  ohne ein paar kämpfe wär das leben auch ziemlich langweilig findet ihr nicht?"
*nimmt einen kräftigen schluck aus seinem eigenen krug*


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

* lacht*
Stimmt. Was wäre das Leben ohne ein paar alte Götter,Zombies oder Riesenspinnen?
*gibt Drizzt einen Kuss*


----------



## Artherk (5. September 2009)

*erwidert den kuss*
*überlegt*
"Nun kommt drauf an ob ich in diesem leben dann auch mit dir zusammen wäre liebling... denn dann würd mir schon was einfallen um uns die zeit zu vertreiben"
*grinst anzüglich*


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

* setzt eine schockierte Maske auf*
Hast du etwas schmutzige Gedanken?
Also sowas...
*lächelt vielsagend*
Wie so etwas nur kommt?


----------



## Cysiaron (5. September 2009)

"reden, reden, und immer reden..
ich war in ulduar und hab diesen zwerg mit seinen besudelten hosen gesehen. ich habe titanen getötet. aber mit der axt, nicht indem ich sie zu tode geredet habe."


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

* wendet sich dem Ork zu*
Ich sage nur: Seeschnecke!
*lacht schallend*


----------



## Cysiaron (5. September 2009)

*kramt einen elfischen schrumpfkopf hervor und wirft ihn der elfe zu*
bete zu deiner elune oder was auch immer, das es schnell geht wenn ich dir den kopf einschlage"
*packt seine sachen und verlässt die taverne*


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

*grinst und folgt dem Ork unbemerkt in die Dunkelheit*


----------



## Artherk (6. September 2009)

*schaut seinem Liebling hinterher und fragt sich ob er ihr folgen soll*
*An Lethior gewandt*
"Soll ich ihr nachgehen?"


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2009)

*sieht nachdenklich zur Tür*
Ich denke du solltest ihr folgen.Nicht das wir tatsächlich einen schweren Verlust in unserer Runde erleiden müssen...


----------



## Artherk (6. September 2009)

*überlegt noch einen moment und schleicht dann ganz in Schurkenmanier den beiden hinterher*


----------



## Naho (6. September 2009)

Nun Lethior, sind wir wohl alleine
*nimmt einen Zug aus seinem Krug*
*packt ein paar Karten aus*
Habt ihr lust ein paar runden 'Schnaps' zu spielen?


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2009)

*dem Schurken hinterher*
Und vergesst ja nicht mir ein Andenken mitzubringen!
*wendet sich dem Schamanen zu*
Mhh...von diesem Spiel habe ich noch nichts gehört,aber wenn ihr mir die Regeln erklärt werde ich mein bestes Versuchen.


----------



## Naho (6. September 2009)

/ooc sry raid geht jz los >.<
/ooc off
*erklärt Lethior die regeln*
*teilt die Karten aus*
Nun wollen wir sehen ob ihr die Regeln gleich verstanden habt
*nimmt einen Zug von seinem Krug*
Euer Zug


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2009)

*überlegt kurz*
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kann ich jetzt diese Karte...
*nimmt umständlich eine Karte und legt sie vor sich*
Ich hoffe das stimmt so,ihr müsst wissen,dass ich noch nie sonderlich gut in Karten oder Glückspielen war.
*sieht zu Tür*
Hoffentlich kommen die beiden heil zurück.


----------



## Naho (6. September 2009)

Ja das stimmt so
*legt eine andere Karte mit höherem Wert hin*
Das ist jetzt meine
Macht ihr euch immer noch sorgen um die 2?
Ich glaube die wissen was gut für sie ist oder nicht
Aber wen ich mir so Drizzt ansehe glaub ich das kaum
*lacht*


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2009)

*lacht mit dem Schamanen*
Ja,solangsam glaube ich wir beide sind die einzigen,denen im Kampf noch keine schweren Verletzungen zugefügt wurden.
*blickt in seine Karten und überlegt kurz*
Aber ich denke die beiden werden schon gegen diese Großmaul von Ork ankommen.
*legt eine Karte auf den Tisch*
Ich glaube langsam habe ich das Spiel verstanden.


----------



## Naho (6. September 2009)

Es hätte auch niemand eine Chance gegen mich im eins gegen eins 
*lacht*
*legt eine andere Karte mit niedriegerem Wert auf den Tisch*
Dieses Paar gehört euch
*nimmt einen Schluck*
Und ja ihr habt es jetzt verstanden
Es wäre auch eine Schande würden die 2 nicht gegen einen Ork gewinnen , findet ihr nicht?


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

*kommt blutverschmiert in die Bar zurück Soladra in seinem Arm*
*flucht ausgiebig*
"Diese verdammte feige Ratte von einem Ork"
*setzt Soladra auf ihren Stuhl und nimmt ebenfalls platz*
*nimmt den letzten Schluck aus seinem Krug und knurrt ausgiebig*
*beginnt damit die Wunden von Soladra zu versorgen*


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

*bis gerade eben noch leicht benommen, blinzelt jetzt und blickt Drizzt an*
Ratte wäre für den eine Belobigung. Wie wäs mit Zecke?
*bewegt vorsichtig die Finger an dem Arm, den Drizzt einbandagiert hat*
Danke schön.
*wirft dem Schurken einen Blick zu nach dem Motto "Hol dir deine Belohnung ab, wenn du willst"*
*wendet sich an Lethior*
Wir sollten dir doch was mitbringen.
*wirft dem Gnom einen blutigen, abgebrochenem Orkhauer zu*
Der wird uns beide nicht so schnell vergessen, was Drizzt?
Päh! Redet von Ruhm und Ehre und läuft weg wie ein Hase!


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

*Drizzt setzt eine besorgte Miene auf*
"Vergessen wird er uns nicht aber du ihn auch nicht... du hast viel Blut verloren"
*knurrt*
"Wenn ich ihn das nächste mal erwische ist er tot das schwöre ich!"
*An lethior gewandt*
"würdest du vllt den Stuhl vom Ork rüberreichen? Dann kann sich Soladra ein wenig hinlegen"
*Schaut seine Geliebte mit einem "Du bist zu schwer Verwundet für eine Belohnung"-Blick an und seufzt leise"


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

*verdreht die Augen*
Ist doch nur halb so wild. Ich hab schon Schlimmeres erlebt, glaub mir!


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

*Sieht verstimmt zu Soladra hinab*
"trotzdem solltest du dich etwas ausruhen was müsst ich denn machen damit du auf mich hörst?"
*Grinst breit*


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

*grinst jetzt auch*
Dir deine Belohnug abhohlen!


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

*grinst über beide Ohren*
"Soso ich erhalte eine Belohnung?"
*stupst sie nekisch an*
"Welche denn?"


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

*schaut, ob Lethior und Bogar auch wirklich in ihr Spiel vertieft sind*
Die hier!
*legt beide Arme um Drizzts Hals und legt ihre Lippen sanft auf seine*


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

*Erwiedert den Kuss und umschlingt dabei sanft soladras hüfte*
*Nach einer kleinen Süßen ewigkeit löst er die lippen von ihren*
"Dich muss ich wohl öfter Verbinden wenn ich jedesmal so eine belohnung bekomme!"
*Grinst frech*


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

*lächelt*
Vielleicht...


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

*Grinst*
"Dann muss ich wohl gleich noch ein paar Verbände herstellen... so 100 Stück dürften reichen"
*Grinst böse*
"Aber wo soll ich dich damit verbinden?"
*lachte herzlich*


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Ach?Du willst also 100... Kannste haben!
*grinst*
Auch ohne Verbände!


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

*Grinst noch breiter*
"Mir wär es ja lieb wenn ich sie jeden Tag für den Rest meines Langen lebens haben könnte... "
*Grübelt kurz*
"Da fällt mir ein ich weiß gar nicht wie alt du bist bei unserem Volk ist das ja immer so schwer einzuschätzen"


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Ich wurde kurz vor dem 2. Krieg geboren. Ich weiß es leider selbst nicht ganz genau, wann,weil ich als kleines Mädchen eine Ausbildung zu Druidin machte und mich im Smaragdtraum verlor, wo ich fast mein ganzes Leben vergaß. Dann habe ich beschlossen, dass da Druidentum nichts für mich ist und bin Kriegerin geworden.
Und wie sieht es mit euch aus?


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

*Überlegt kurz*
"Ich Streife nun schon seit fast 800 Jahren durch diese Welt"
*Denkt an seine Kindheit*
"Etwas genaues kann ich euch nicht sagen da ich meine Eltern nie kennen gelernt habe... ich war damals eine Waise in Darnassus bis mich schließlich die hießige Diebesgilde bei sich aufnahm und mich zu dem Schurken ausbildete der ich heute bin"
*verzieht wie nach einem schlechten Traum das gesicht*
"aber bald nach dem ende meiner ausbildung war ich mit den Veränderungen in der Gilde nicht mehr zufrieden und so ziehe ich nun von Auftrag zu Auftrag und biete jedem meine Klinge an... bist heute... da hab ich ja dich gefunden!"
*grinst glücklich*


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

*lächelt*
Ja. Wir haben uns gefunden.
*scheint nachzudenken, grinst Drizzt dann hoffnungsvoll an*
Wie war das mit den 100 Küssen?


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

*grinst breit*
"Die kannst du immer haben wenn du willst"
*Streckt in bester kleinkindmanier die zunge raus*


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

*geht darauf ein und fragt mit Kleinkindkulleraugen*
Darf ich jetzt einen haben?


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

*grinst breit*
"Nur einen ? "
*beugt sich vor und küsst sie ganz sanft aber verlangend"


----------



## Naho (7. September 2009)

Könntet ihr euer Geflirte und ähnliches wo anders machen und nicht hier?
*legt wieder eine Karte auf den Tisch*
Das wäre nämlich sehr nett, denn ich denke mir nicht jeder hier möchte Nachtelfen dabei zusehen wie sie sich Küssen etc.
*nimmt einen Schluck aus seinem Krug*
*wendet sich wieder zum Spiel und zu Lethior*


----------



## Lethior (7. September 2009)

*legt eine Karte mit hohem Wert und nimmt sich die Karten*
Ach lasst den beiden doch ihr Glück.Es gibt wesentlich schlimmere Anblicke als sich küssende Nachtelfen.
*grinst*
Wenn ihr mich einen Moment entschuldigen würdet,ich nehme mir noch einen Krug Wasser.
*steht auf und geht zur Theke*


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

*Die lippen Trennen sich wieder von Soladras*
*Wendet den Kopf zum Schamanen und grinst breit*
"Seit ihr etwa neidisch? Habt ihr denn keine Frau die euch gefallen würde?"
*Schaut  wieder zu soladra hinab*
"Sollen wir ihnen den gefallen tun und aufhören? Vielleicht dürfen wir uns ja auch der Kartenspiel teilnehmen?"


----------



## Naho (7. September 2009)

Nein ich bin keineswegs neidisch, Drizzt
Es gibt halt Leute die sehen so etwas nicht so gerne in der Öffentlichkeit
*bestellt sich einen Halben Liter Wasser*
*trinkt*
Ahh... So mag ich das Kühl,Frisch
Nun gut wenn ihr an dem Karten spiel Teilnehemen wollt erkläre ich euch kurz die Regeln
*erklärt nun Drizzt und seiner Freundin die Regeln*
Dann wollen wir mal sehen ob ihr das Spiel genau so schnell behirnt wie euer Magier Kollege 
*grinst*


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

*Grinst breit und legt seine erste Karte auf den Tisch*
"Ich habe da einmal einmal ein Gerücht gehört das Magier einen Zauber hätten um die Intelligenz zu steigern! Vielleicht brauche ich den für dieses Spiel"
*lacht über den witz und schaut den schamanen an*
"War der zug wenigstens richtig?"


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

*nickt Drizzt zu*
Ich habe "Schnaps" schon öffters unter dem Namen "Tagesdieb" gespielt...Glaube ich zumindest
Hmmm...
*schaut ihre Karten an und Grinst*
Ich lege...
*zieht eine Karte und legt sie offen auf den Tisch.*
die hier.


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

*Grinst *
"Nun dann bin ich wohl der einzige der dieses Spiel noch nicht kennt wie?"
*Nimmt ein stück seiner bereits kalten Wachtel und steckt es sich in den Mund*
"Aber ich denke ich habe die Regeln einigermaßen verstanden"
*Grinst breit*
" Wenigstens geht es hier ehrlich zu nicht wie bei den Würfelspielen in Stormwind"
*lacht herzhaft und nimmt noch einen bissen*


----------



## Naho (7. September 2009)

Was meint ihr damit, Drizzt?
*nimmt einen Schluck Wasser*
Und ja ihr habt die Regeln einigermaßen verstanden
Dieses Spiel ist unter vielen namen bekannt Soladra
*nimmt einen kräftigen zug Wasser und legt dann eine weitere Karte auf den Tisch*


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

*grinst boshaft*
"Nun ich meine damit das es bei diesen Würfelspielen nicht mit rechten Dingen zugeht...ich war daran..."
*pfeift unschuldig*
"nicht ganz unschuldig!"
*lacht laut auf*


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Eine Frage: Spielen wir mit oder ohne Joker?


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

*sieht seine geliebte an*
"das musst du wohl den Schamenen fragen meine Liebe ich kenn mich in diesem Spiel zu wenig aus"
*lacht herzhaft*


----------



## Naho (7. September 2009)

Ohne Joker 
*nimmt eine Schluck wasser*


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

*seufzt*
Schade...Ich kenns nur mit Joker.
*spielt eine hohe Karte und schnappt sich en Stapel*


----------



## Artherk (8. September 2009)

*gähnt ausgiebig*
"Dieser Alkohol und dieses Spiel machen einen ziemlich müde"
*sieht sich in der mittlerweile ziemlich leeren Wirtschaft um*


----------



## Naho (8. September 2009)

Wenn dich der Alkohol so üde macht trink doch etwas Wasser
*nimmt ein Glas Wasser und stellt es Drizzt hin*
Jedoch stimmt schon, dass hier nur wenige Leute sind


----------



## Artherk (8. September 2009)

*nickt zustimmend*
"mit etwas mehr gesellschaft wäre es schon lustiger... aber was soll man machen?"
*Gähnt nochmals ausgiebig und nimmt einen schluck Wasser"


----------



## Soladra (8. September 2009)

*schaut in die Runde*
Wer muss eigentlich legen? Ich hab schon.


----------



## Super PePe (8. September 2009)

/ooc
Name: Neth der Träumer
undead warlock
/ooc off
#stolpert die Treppe von den Schlafgemächern herunter und erblickt den bunten Haufen. Wie es seine Art ist, setzt er sich ungefragt dazu. Die vorwurfsvollen Blicke ignoriert er gekonnt. Dreht sich zum Orc und schüttelt den Kopf während er auf seinem Zeigefinger eine kleine Flamme tanzen lässt. Dann dreht er sich zu der Elfe und haucht die Flamme vom Finger direkt in ihr Haar. Was augenblicklich Feuer fängt. Völlig erschrocken fällt er rückwärts vom Stuhl, rafft sich hoch, greift den erst besten Bierkrug um diesen über der Elfe zu entleeren.
*Keine Absicht Gnädigste, jedenfalls noch nicht. Gestatten meine Name ist Neth. Einige nennen mich auch den Träumer. Ihr seid aber echt?!* # tritt den Orc nochmal kräftig um sicher zu gehen das er nicht träumt. Ruft die Wirtin mit einem Schnipser herbei um ihr wortlos zu verstehen zu geben, das er  gern ein Wasser hätte. Um im gleichen Augenblick wieder einzudösen.


----------



## Artherk (10. September 2009)

/ooc ... gehts hier mal weiter ja nein vllt?^^ /ooc off


----------



## Lethior (10. September 2009)

/ooc Ich bin im Moment mit was anderem beschäftigt, werde mich aber möglichst bald wieder ransetzen und was schreiben /ooc off


----------



## Minøtaurus (10. September 2009)

/ooc
Volk: Taure
Name Minos Erdenruf
Klasseneigenschaft: Druide
Beruf: Kräutersammler, und Kürschner
Charaktereigenschaften: Sanftmütig, Misstrauisch, Ruhig, aber dennoch allem neuen offen.. Sollte es aber gegen die Mutter Natur geht, sehr aufbrausend und die Würde der Natur verteidigend.

Aussehn: Schwarz, nach vorn stehende Hörner, und durchaus bedrohlich.
/ooc off:

Von außerhalb erscheint plötzlich ein kleiner Wirbelsturm, der genau 10 s anhält, aber dennoch durch die Stube fegt . Alles sieht zur Tür. Der Mond verdunkelt ich, und eine große dunkle und bedrohlich wirkende Gestalt betritt die Schank.
Nach einem kurzen Blick in die Runde, geht er an die Bar, bestellt sich ein großes Glas Wasser und setzt sich an den nächsten freien Tisch.
Er kramt in seine Kräuterbeute herum, such sich eine Handvoll heraus, und treut diese in sein Wasser, welches sich schlag artig Grün verfärbt.
Und hört dem Gespräch am anderen Tisch neugierig zu.

/ooc Wenn ich dias hier vorher gewusst hätte, hätte ich früher schon eingegriffen, rein aus RPG Gründen... /ooc off


----------



## ipercoop (11. September 2009)

*mustert neugierig den Tauren und läuft langsam und setz sich dann zu dem Tauren an den Tisch*
Sinu'Amanure Taure *lächelt*
Was habt ihr denn da in euer Getränk gemischt *neugierig*


----------



## Artherk (11. September 2009)

*eine Gänsehaut überzieht seinen Rücken*
*wendet den kopf der Tür zu *
"Türe zu es zieht!"
*bemerkt wer eingetreten ist und mustert ihn*
*flüstert*
"ohh ein Taure...*


----------



## Minøtaurus (11. September 2009)

Guten Morgen werte Priesterin.
Das ist eine Mischung aus Würgetang, Flitzdistel und Terozapfen. Wirkt in der richtigen Mischung durchaus Berauschend. Wollt ihr kosten?


----------



## Lethior (11. September 2009)

*kehrt den Tauren beobachtend an seinen Platz zurück*
Der muss sich aber mächtig in Szene setzen.Hoffentlich hält er uns keine Vorträge wie toll die Natur ist und was wir alles falsch machen.
*nimmt einen Zug von seinem Krug*
Hoffentlich vergiftet er sich an seinen Kräutern nicht. Man weiß ja nie welches Tier an welchen Busch macht.
*legt grinsend eine Karte auf den Tisch*
Tut mir Leid, dass ihr so lange warten musstet.


----------



## Minøtaurus (11. September 2009)

*schnaubt kurz*
Wie kommt ihr darauf dass ich mich in Szene setzen muss? 
*nimt einen Schluck von seinem Gebräu, worauf sich sein Nackenfell kurz aufstellt und seufzt wohlig auf*
Ich hege keinen Groll gegenüber andere Völker auch gegen die kleinen nicht.
*sieht die Wunde an der Elfe*
Was ist mit eurer Hand passiert?


----------



## Lethior (11. September 2009)

*Wird rot vor Zorn*
Jetzt fängt der auch schon wieder mit den Kleinen an! Verdammte Riesen! Das ist doch... Ich könnte...verdammt noch mal!
*springt von seinem Hocker und verlässt das Gasthaus*


/ooc In nächster Zeit werde ich wohl nicht zum schreiben kommen, daher geh ich jetzt mal. Vielleicht komm ich später nochmal oder mit einem neuen Charakter.
/ooc off


----------



## ipercoop (12. September 2009)

Selbstverständlich würde ich gerne probieren 
*nimmt den Krug in die Hand und nimmt einen Schluck*
*spuckt es auf den Boden und sagt*
Fui! Das schmeckt ja widerlich. Es ist nichts gegen dich Minos aber das Getränk is nich wirklich gut *verzieht das Gesicht*
*hört den Gnom draußen rumbrüllen*
Ohje Minos du hast ihn wohl verärgert


----------



## Minøtaurus (12. September 2009)

Das war nicht meine Absicht, das klein bezog sich zwar auf die Körpergröße, aber ich meinte es durch aus nicht herabwärtend.
*Nimmt och einen kleinen Schluck*
So bleibt eben mehr für mich, aber so wie der Wirt herübersieht, sollte ich mir wohl doch etwas anderes bestellen.


----------



## Naho (12. September 2009)

*wendet sich zum Druiden*
Wollt ihr euch nicht zu uns in die Runde setzten?
*nimmt einen Schluck*
*an die anderen gewandt*
Nun müssen wir das Kartenspiel wohl beenden , da uns nun ein Mitspieler fehlt
*nimmt die Karten legt sie auf die anderen und packt sie wieder in die Tasche*


----------



## Minøtaurus (12. September 2009)

Die Elfe alleine hier am Tisch sitzen zu lassen wäre unhöflich.
*Minos steht auf geht zur Bar bestellt sich ein Krug Met und setzt sich wieder zurück*


----------



## Artherk (13. September 2009)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
"macht was ihr wollt Rind"
*wendet sich dem Schamanen zu*
" was könnten wir denn sonst machen um die zeit zu vertreiben?"


----------



## Naho (13. September 2009)

*an den Schurken gewandt*
Puh, das ist eine gute Frage...
*lehnt sich zurück*
*nimmt einen Schluck Wasser*


----------



## Artherk (14. September 2009)

*gähnt ausgiebig*
*pfeift vor langeweile*


----------



## Naho (14. September 2009)

*zu Drizzt*
Ist euch etwa langweilig, wenn eure Freundin nicht bei euch ist?


----------



## Minøtaurus (15. September 2009)

*Minos geht zur Bar, und bestellt eine Runde.*
Ihr wirkt, als hättet ihr etwas gegen mich Nachtelf.
Gibt es dafür irgendwelche Grüne, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Naho (15. September 2009)

*an den Druiden gewandt*
So wirken sie immer auf Fremde
*lacht*
*nimmt einen schluck Wasser*


----------



## Artherk (15. September 2009)

*an den schamanen gewandt*
"sehr witzig! Du könntest ruhig auch mal etwas konstruktives tun als immer nur zu meckern!"
*dreht den kopf zu dem Druiden*
"Nein ich habe nichts gegen euch solange ihr mich oder meine freunde nicht angreift....."
*grinst boshaft*
"oder ihr ziel eines auftrags seit"


----------



## ipercoop (16. September 2009)

*seufzt leise und holt ihren Beutel heraus und kramt einen Apfel heraus und beißt herzhaft rein*
Nungut *schmatz* Was wollen wir denn nun machen?


----------



## Minøtaurus (17. September 2009)

*Minos geht an die Bar, und bestellt sich noch was zu trinken*
Erzählt uns doch einen Schwank aus eurem Leben werte Priesterin.


----------



## Xendarox (17. September 2009)

/oocn
Name. Kelimeas Grey
Volk: Mensch
Geschlecht: Männlich
Berufung: Magier
Aussehen: schwarze Haare wovon einige schon grau werden, etwas dunklere haut, normal gebaut, mit Backenbart, gekleidet mit einer langen schwarzen, mit grauen Rändern versehenen, Robe mit Kapuze, an seinem Gurt hängt ein kleines Schwert welches ziemlich abgenutzt aussieht, in der rechten Hand hält er einen langen knorrigen weissen Stab an dessen Spitze ein blauer Edelstein eingefasst ist
Charakter: stets Freundlich, einzelgänger, etwas in sich gekehrt, sucht sich lieber einen leeren Tisch als sich einfach zu jemandem hinzuzusetzen
Besonderes: unscheinbares aussehen
/oocff

"Regen.... ich hasse Regen"
*Sagt es, öffnet die Tür zum Goldenen Drachen und tritt ein*
*(schamanen, druiden, priester, schurken.. hier kommt ja jegliches gesindel her) denkt kelimeas als er sich in der Schank umsieht und geht auf den Tresen zu*
"Ein Wasser, bitte"
*Kelimeas nimmt das Wasser, trinkt es in einem Zug und setzt sich an einen leeren Tisch in der Ecke*
*Er legt seinen Stab neben sich auf die Bank, jederzeit Griffbereit, zieht unter seiner Robe ein Buch hervor und beginnt darin zu blättern*


----------



## ipercoop (17. September 2009)

Ok , nungut eigentlich bin ich hier nur auf der Durchreise eigentlich müsste ich den Auftrag von Lor'themar Theron erledigen aber ich war einfach ein bisschen erschöpft und jetzt bin ich eigentlich hier und Ruhe mich ein wenig aus * lächelt*
Hmpf * seufzt und fragt sich wieso sich die letzen 3 Gäste immer von uns allen wegsetzen*


----------



## Lethior (19. September 2009)

/ooc 
So ich schreib dann mal wieder mit, dieses mal mit einem anderem Charakter:

Name:Chrysanthus 
Volk: Mensch
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse: Todesritter
Aussehen: Groß gewachsen und kräftig gebaut. Trägt eine schwarz-blaue Plattenrüstung mit einem gehörntem Helm und ein großes von einem dunklem Schimmer umgebenes Schwert.

/ooc off

*betritt die Schenke und sieht sich in dem Gasthaus um*
Nicht sonderlich viel hier los...
*geht auf den Tisch mit der Elfe und dem Tauren zu*
Guten Abend zusammen.
*verneigt sich vor der Elfe*
Darf ich euch etwas zu trinken anbieten, werte Elfe?


----------



## ipercoop (20. September 2009)

*hört wie sich die Tür öffnet und schaut hin*
Sinu'Amanure *mustert Chrysanthus  ein wenig*
Oh eine Verneigung wie höflich *lächelt*
Gerne *grinst*


----------



## Lethior (20. September 2009)

*geht zu Theke und kommt kurz darauf mit zwei Bechern Wein zurück*
Natürlich verneige ich mich vor euch, schließlich muss man einer Schönheit wie euch mit genügend Respekt begegnen. 
* setzt sich auf einen freien Stuhl an dem Tisch und wendet sich an den Tauren*
Ich hoffe ihr habt nichts dagegen, dass ich mich zu euch geselle.
*nimmt den Helm ab und schüttelt sein schulterlanges schwarzes Haar*
Verratet ihr mir euren Namen?


----------



## ipercoop (20. September 2009)

*kichert* Danke *lacht und nimmt danach ein Schluck aus dem Becher*
Mein N-n-n-Name is Linh *stottert vor Aufregung* deiner?


----------



## Lethior (20. September 2009)

*grinst*
Ich bin Chrysanthus, schön euch kennen zu lernen Linh. Was treibt dich in diese Gegend? Hast du hier in der Nähe einen Auftrag zu erledigen oder kommst du öfter in diese Schenke?


----------



## ipercoop (20. September 2009)

Ebenso *lächelt* Ja einen Auftrag , ich wollte eben eine kleine Pause einlegen - also bin ich das erste mal hier
Erzähl mir lieber was von dir *neugierig*


----------



## Lethior (20. September 2009)

*überlegt kurz*
Früher war ich nur ein einfacher Bauer. Eines Tages wurde mein Hof von der Geisel niedergerannt, allerdings rettete mich ein Paladin des Argentumkreuzugs vor dem nahen Tod. Ich schloss mich dem Kreuzzug an und kämpfte gegen die Geisel, doch wir wurden von Monstrositäten hinweggefegt. Dann kann ich mich nurnoch daran erinnern wie ich ausgebildet wurde. Ich konnte mich zwar von Arthas Fesseln lösen und wurde von der Allianz aufgenommen, allerdings können mir viele Leute meine Taten nicht verzeihen und wollen ihre Rache.
*sieht traurig nach unten*
Mit der Zeit habe ich mich daran gewöhnt mich nicht all zu oft in der Öffentlichkeit zu zeigen und versuche die Besuche in Gasthäusern eigentlich zu vermeiden. Inzwischen haben sich die Gemüter zwar etwas beruhigt, aber ich gehe liebe auf Nummer sicher.
*nimmt einen Schluck von dem Wein*


----------



## ipercoop (20. September 2009)

Wooow      *denkt eine kleine Weile nach*
Als die Geißel in unsere Stadt eingefallen ist wurde unser Volk fast komplett ausgerottet.*bricht in Tränen aus und ist in den Gedanken bei ihrer Mutter und Schwester* Meine Mutter und meine Schwester wurden von der Geißel getötet und mein Vater verschleppt - von ihm habe ich mehr nichts gehört , er war es der mich vom Tod gerettet hat ,als die Geisel kam hat er mich zwischen 2 Steinen gelegt und mich dann versteckt aber er kam nichtmehr.


----------



## Lethior (21. September 2009)

*legt der weinenden Blutelfe die Hand auf die Schulter*
Euer Verlust tut mir sehr Leid. Ich weiß es wird den Schmerz nicht allzu stark lindern, aber ich schwöre euch eure Familie zu rächen. 
*streckt die Faust in die Höhe*
Arthas wird für seine Taten bezahlen! Er wird es noch bereuen mich aus dem Grab geholt zu haben!
*wieder ruhiger*
Aber jetzt will ich erstmal Ruhe vom Kämpfen. Und so wie es aussieht kann man sich gut hier entspannen, wenn man bemerkt, dass die halbe Taverne schläft.
*lacht*


----------



## ipercoop (21. September 2009)

*blickt dem Todesritter tief in die Augen und schluchzt* Danke schön aber ich werde mich selber an Arthas rächen.  Nun lasst mich eine Frage stellen , wieso hast du dich zu mir und Minos gesetzt und n icht zu den Allianzlern da drüben. Hast du nichts dagegen das Horde und Allianz sich gegenseitig unterhalten oder hast du etwas im Hinterkopf ? * wischt sich die letze Träne aus dem Auge und nimmt einen Schluck Wein*


----------



## Lethior (21. September 2009)

*lächelt*
Ich hatte schon viele blutige Auseinandersetzungen, sowohl mit der Horde, als auch mit der Alianz. Und wenn man die Möglichkeit bekommt sich neben eine so reizende Dame zu setzten muss man diese natürlich ergreifen. Mir ist es egal mit wem ich rede, solange niemand versucht mich umzubringen, wenn ich das Gasthaus verlasse. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich mich schon lange nicht mehr so gut mit jemandem unterhalten habe wie mit euch.


----------



## ipercoop (21. September 2009)

Hihi *lächelt*
Nungut wieso bist du in Taverne? *kramt etwas aus der Tasche heraus*


----------



## Lethior (21. September 2009)

Ich wurde von einem Bauern hier in der Nähe freundlich aufgenommen und habe mich bei ihm revangiert indem ich ihm bei seinen Arbeiten geholfen habe. Allerdings wollte ich ihm nicht zu sehr zur Last fallen und haben mich von ihm und seiner Familie verabschiedet. Hoffentlich passiert ihm nicht das selbe wie mir... Auf jeden Fall bin ich eine Zeit lang alleine durch den Wald gegangen und habe mich so durchgeschlagen, aber als ich das Gasthaus gesehen habe wollte ich mich hier etwas ausruhen.
*sieht auf die Tasche der Elfe*
Was sucht ihr?


----------



## ipercoop (21. September 2009)

*holt einen leuchtenden kleinen Diamanten heraus und drückt ihn Chrysanthus in die Hand* Das ist ein besonderer Diamant , falls du mal in Not bist nehm diesen Diamanten und drück ihn so fest du kannst an dein Herz und dir wird geholfen *lächelt*
Das hoffe ich auch , wir müssen die Geißel und Arthas unbedingt aufhalten * trinkt einen Schluck Wein*


----------



## Lethior (21. September 2009)

*begutachtet den Diamanten*
Vielen Dank, wo mit habe ich das den verdient? Es tut mir sehr Leid, aber ich habe nichts was ich euch dafür geben könnte. Ich kenne mich zwar nicht mit Edelsteinen, Diamanten und solchen Dingen aus, aber der muss sehr wertvoll sein.
*legt den Stein auf den Tisch*
Ein so teures Stück kann ich doch nicht annehmen ohne euch eine Gegenleistung zu bieten. Aber sagt, woher habt ihr dieses Stück?


----------



## ipercoop (21. September 2009)

Womit du das verdient habt? Für deine Freundlichkeit , ich mag dich *grinst*
Du brauchst mir wirklich nichts zu geben , ich habe dieses Stück einst in der boreanischen Tundra in einer Höhle gefunden *kichert*
*macht dem Kellner ein Handzeichen für ein paar Tundrabeeren*
Hm lecker *nimmt sich ein paar und stopft sie sich alle in den Mund*


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

*wackelt unruhig auf seinem Stuhl hin und her*
*hört die worte diamant und wertvoll und dreht sich um*
*grinst böse,steht auf und geht unauffällig zu dem anderen tisch*


----------



## Lethior (22. September 2009)

*zieht eine Rose aus der Vase auf dem Tisch und überreicht sie Linh*
Ihr seid mir auch nicht gerade unsympatisch.
*grinst und steckt den Diamanten behutsam in seine Tasche*
*mustert den Nachtelfen, der zu dem Tisch gekommen ist*
Kann ich euch helfen?


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

*grinst verlegen* 
" ich äh suche nur nach gesprächspartnern"


----------



## ipercoop (22. September 2009)

*nimmt die Rose in die Hand und riecht daran* Hm herrlich *schaut leicht verträumt*
*nimmt sich nochmal ein paar Trauben und steckt eine davon Chrysanthus in den Mund und grinst* Hihi
Oh , ihr heißt Drizzt nich wahr? *lächelt*


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

*deutet eine verbeugung an*
"So ist es. Offensichtlich seit ihr besser informiert über mich als ich über euch. Wie sind eure werte Namen?"
*schaut sich in der Gruppe um*
*muss über die Liebeleien mit Chrysanthus lächeln*


----------



## ElfeLuna (23. September 2009)

/ooc

Name: Kilasia
Volk: Gnome
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Berufung: Hexenmeister
Aussehen: junges, beinahe noch kindliches Aussehen. kristallblaue Kulleraugen, weißes Haar (kurzer Pony und auf jeder Seite einen dicken Dutt), violette Robe mit grünen Stickereien, die Kapuze tief ins Gesicht gezogen, am Gürtel hängen einige Taschen in bunten Farben.
Charakter: launisch, leicht reizbar und aggressiv, gegenüber Fremden misstrauisch aber bei Freunden durchaus eine gute Seele

/ooc off

*von draußen ist ein immer lauter werdendes Fluchen einer piepsigen Stimme zu hören bis die Tür aufgestoßen wird*
"Dieses verdammte Mistwetter da draußen. Kann das auch mal aufhören zu regnen? Schon wieder alles nass."
*Durch die Tür kommt ein kleiner Gnom mit einem etwas zu groß wirkenden knöchrigem Stab in der Hand und einem Teufelsjäger im Schlepptau.*
*sie sieht sich kurz um im Raum und lässt ein knappes "Hallo" vernehmen, bevor sie weiter leise vor sich hin fluchend völlig durchnässt zum Feuer geht, den Teufelsjäger immer nah bei sich*


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

*dreht sich nach der gnomin um*
"Oh hallo werte Dame, nach eurem Begleiter zu vermuten nehme ich an das ihr eine Hexenmeisterin seit? Wie lautet euer Name, wenn die Frage gestattet ist?"
*tritt vom tisch weg und beginnt vorsichtig den Teufelsjäger zu streicheln*


----------



## ElfeLuna (23. September 2009)

"ich wäre an eurer Stelle sehr vorsichtig was meinen Begleiter angeht."
*in dem Moment der Warnung zucken auch bereits die Tentakeln des Jägers in die Richtung des Nachtelfen*
"er hat es nicht gerne wenn man ihn anfässt."
*macht eine kurze Pause und schaut den Nachtelfen missmutig an*
"Meine Name ist Kilasia und wie ihr richtig vermutet, so bin ich eine Hexenmeisterin. Wie lautet der eurige?"


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

*versucht erneut eine misslungene verbeugung*
"mein Name ist Drizzt und von Beruf bin ich Schurke"
*knurrt den Teufelsjäger an*
"Was treibt euch in diese Schenke?"


----------



## ElfeLuna (23. September 2009)

"ich bin lediglich auf der Suche nach einem nicht feuchtem Nachtquartier."
*das Wort nicht ist mit erheblichem Nachdruck ausgesprochen worden.*
"In der Hoffnung nach den letzten Tagen endlich mal wieder einigermaßen trockene Kleidung zu bekommen."
"Wo ist eigentlich der Wirt? ich hätte gern etwas zu trinken... etwas warmes"
*sie zieht sich die Kapuze vom Kopf und ihr Haar und ihr Gesicht werden sichtbar.*


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

*nickt knapp und geht an die Bar*
*kommt mit einer Tasse zurück aus der dampf aufsteigt*
"Bitte sehr meine Dame frischer Disteltee sehr bekömmlich!"
*reicht der gnomin die Tasse*


----------



## ipercoop (23. September 2009)

Mein Name ist Linh und der werte Todesritter neben mir ist Chrysanthus *grinst*
Ich bin Priesterin und er Todesritter
*nimmt nochmal paar Trauben und grüßt neben bei Kilasia*
Hallo *lächelt*


----------



## ElfeLuna (23. September 2009)

"Disteltee? Naja... muss wohl fürs erste genügen."
*grüßt ein wenig mürrisch Linh und Chrysanthus*
*nippt an dem Tee, verbrennt sich die Zunge und fängt wieder an leise zu fluchen*


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

*murmelt etwas das nur als unverständliches frauen sind auch mit gar nix zufrieden gedeutet werden kann*
*an die elfe gewandt*
"Schön euch beide kennen zu lernenwas treibt euch in diese verregnete gegend?"


----------



## ipercoop (23. September 2009)

Also ich wollte ein wenig Pause machen *grinst und redet weiter* und Chrysanthus streifte so durch die Gegend und entdeckte die Taverne.
Was treibt euch in die Gegend?


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

*grinst*
"Ach ich hatte in der Gegend einen Auftrag zu erledigen*
*Das grinsen wird noch breiter und zieht eines seiner schwerter*


----------



## ipercoop (23. September 2009)

Hehe ja *wird leicht nervös*
Was habt ihr denn mit dem Schwert vor?


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

*lacht laut auf*
"keine sorge meine dame ich werde euch nichts tun, zumal ich eher für euch leichte beute wär..."
*verzieht schmerzerfüllt das gesicht*
"ich bin ja leider verletzt! Es sollte lediglich unterstreichen um welchen auftrag es sich gehandelt hat"
*grinst böse*
"Erzählt mir etwas über silbermond ich war ja nie dort."


----------



## ipercoop (23. September 2009)

Hm , schwer zu beschreiben die Stadt ist einfach herrlich , sie sieht sehr schön aus ,  aber ihr solltet sie euch selber anschauen was jedoch sind Allianzlern dort nicht gerne gesehen *kichert*
Aber dort gibt es eine Band , ich glaube The Tauren Chiefs genannt , die sind dort beheimatet.


----------



## ElfeLuna (23. September 2009)

"Lasst mich raten..."
*man hört vom Feuer wieder die kleine Gnomin*
"...ihr wart nicht unbedingt erfolgreich, oder sagen wir es anders... ich habe da etwas weglaufendes gesehen vor nicht allzu langer Zeit."


----------



## ipercoop (23. September 2009)

Nun ich glaube auf das was ihr gestoßen seit war der Ork der hier vorher in der Taverne saß *gähnt leise und macht für einen Augenblick die Augen zu*


----------



## Artherk (24. September 2009)

*knurrt leise*
"Diese kleine hässliche feige Made..."
*Ballt eine faust bis die knöchel weiß hervortreten*
"wenn ich den erwische..."
*an die gnomin gewandt*
"wisst ihr in welche richtung er gerannt ist?"


----------



## Cysiaron (24. September 2009)

ooc:

ich lese übrigens immernoch mit. und ich würde zu gerne wissen, weswegen die elfe verletzt wurde, denn ich habe keinen kampf gehabt
^^


----------



## Artherk (24. September 2009)

ooc mitlesen tut er aber sonst tut er nix wir hatten ja eigentlich vor gegen dich zu kämpfenxD ooc off


----------



## ipercoop (24. September 2009)

/ooc lasst es mal weitergehen /ooc off


----------



## Minøtaurus (25. September 2009)

*Minos schnaubt laut auf, und knurrt herzhaft, als er aus seinem schlaf erwacht*
"Hab ich was verpasst?"
*Nimmt einen Schluck von seinem Becher, und sieht der Elfe tief in die Augen*


----------



## ipercoop (25. September 2009)

Ach Minos *seufzt*
Nun *zeigt auf Chrysanthus und lächelt* der hier hat sich vorher zu uns gesetzt , er is ein ganz lieber *kichert* 
Und ein Gnom Hexenmeister is vor paar Minuten hier reingekommen


----------



## Minøtaurus (25. September 2009)

"Ja habe ich gemerkt *hrmpf*"
*Minos macht noch einen letzten Schluck aus seinem Becher, und fragt die Elfe: "Linh, was wollt ihr trinken?" *


----------



## Lethior (25. September 2009)

*mustert den Tauren*
Ich kenne euch noch garnicht. Erzählt mir doch etwas von euch.


----------



## ipercoop (25. September 2009)

*überlegt einen Moment und sagt* Nun da ich nicht mehr soviel trinken will - einfach ein Glas Wasser *lächelt Minos an*  
Ja erzähl doch etwas , ach könntest du mir noch ein paar Tundrabeeren bringen? 

/ooc hach ich liebe freie WLAN Stationen in einem Kaff /off


----------



## ElfeLuna (26. September 2009)

/ooc sry, war die letzten Tage etwas unpässlich... Rechner wollt ned wie ich /ooc off

*an den Nachtelfen gewandt*
"Leider habe ich keine Ahnung mehr... Bedankt euch beim Wetter"


----------



## Minøtaurus (26. September 2009)

*Minos geht an die Theke, bestellt für sich roten Wein, und für Linh ein Glas Wasser, geht an den Tisch zurück, greift abermals in den Beutel, und streut nun ein paar gemahlene Kräuter in das Wasser, worauf dieses sich leicht rot färbt.*

"Kostet, ich hoffe ihr mögt es süß. Nun was soll ichvon mir erzählen, ich war gerade auf dem Weg in die Mondlichtung, zu einem Duridentreffen. Malfurion soll demnächst zurückkehren. Außerdem wurde uns berichtet, dass großes Unheil für die Natur erwartet wird."

*Denkt kurz nach, und verzieht dann fast schmerzerfüllt das Gesicht*

"Nun wie soll ich sagen, wir Druiden spüren einfach schon vorher wenn das Gleichgewicht der Natur estört wird. Der Grund warum ich mich hier eingefunden habe, ist der, weil mich das Wetter zum einen überrascht hat, und zweitens, warte ich auf einen weiteren Kollegen. Broll Bärenfels, habt ihr schon von ihm gehört? Er ist ein mächtiger Druide, der als Gladiator gefangen gehalten wurde."

*Nippt an seinem Glas, und lehnt sich etwas zurück um nachzudenken"


----------



## ipercoop (26. September 2009)

Oh danke Minos *lächelt und probiert etwas vom Wasser* Lecker und ja ich liebe süßes *grinst * 
Das ist ja garnicht gut * verzieht langsam das Gesicht vom glücklichen zum traurigen* 
Weist du denn schon was mit der Natur passieren wird?
Und von diesem Druiden habe ich noch nichts gehört *verzieht die Schultern*


----------



## Cysiaron (27. September 2009)

von draußen ist ein matschendes geräusch zu hören, auch das geräusch von brechenden knochen, während eine kehlige stimme das kriegslied des dragonmaw-clans grunzt 

*kommt mit einem abgezogenen und ausgeweideten eber in der klaue in die taverne zurück und wirft es dem barmann auf die theke*


----------



## ipercoop (27. September 2009)

Oh ehm ja *mustert den Ork*
Was sollte das den mit dem Eber * schaut den Ork komisch an*
*Geht zur Theke und hilft dem Barmann die Theke zu säubern*


----------



## Cysiaron (27. September 2009)

"habe hunger"


----------



## ipercoop (27. September 2009)

Ja dann bestellt euch doch etwas * leicht wütend*


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

*wendet sich an den Ork*
"oh Herr Elfenschänder schon wieder zurück? Ich dachte Ihr hättet etwas aus unserer letzten begegnung gelernt."
*lächelt belustigt*
"aber bei eurer Rasse darf man das wohl nicht annehmen wie? Wie geht es eigentlich euren hauern?"
*lacht nun laut auf*


----------



## Cysiaron (28. September 2009)

*schnaubt bei dem wort "Elfenschänder"*
"kennst du dieses kinderspiel, wenn eines dem anderen etwas erzählt und was dazu erfindet? dieses balg es dann weiter erzählt und auch was dazu dichtet?"
*leckt sich über die hauer*
"gelernt?"
*öffnet die riemen seiner brustrüstung*
"nein, nicht wirklich, nur dass ihr feigen mörder immer mit den gleichen dummen tricks kommt."
*kramt ein öltuch aus dem rucksack*
"draußen regnet es. ist dir das aufgefallen? du kannst vielleicht rumschleichen und dich verstecken damit ich dich nicht höre oder sehe, aber deine fußspuren im matsch und im zertrampelten gras verraten dich.
*legt die rüstung ab und fängt an sie mit dem öltuch zu reinigen."
"wenn die regentropfen auf den boden fallen, nur hier und dort nicht, dann ist hier und dort jemand."
*bessert einen riemen aus*
"und dann ist da noch dein geruch. der wind hat dich verraten. draußen riecht es nach faulem laub und nasser erde."
*riecht an seinem unterarm und rümpft die nase*
"genau wie ich. nicht schön, aber nützlich."
*schaut verträumt in die ferne*
"bald bin ich wieder in Ogrimmar, bei Halra. dann kann ich endlich meine axt und meine rüstung weglegen, mich duschen und mich mit der jugend prügeln, und abends mit Halra am feuer..."
*bekommt den blick für das hier und jetzt wieder*
"Elf, du riechst nach gefühlen, nach liebe und hass. das hat dich verraten, und das wird wohl auch dein tod sein.
man wird unvorsichtig wenn man fühlt."
*schaut auf den eber*
"was ist, weißbauch? isst du mit mir? aber wehe du nimmst das herz, das ist meine beute."


----------



## Xendarox (28. September 2009)

*der Geruch des Orks hält Kelimeas augenblicklich vom lesen ab, als ob er weiterlesen würde beobachtet er die szene*
"typisch Ork.. immer harte Sprüche drauf.. aber jagt man ihnen einen Feuerball hinterher können sie rennen wie kleine Peons"
*grummelt er in sein Buch und liest weiter*


----------



## Cysiaron (28. September 2009)

"zeig mir doch jemanden, der nicht vor einem feuerball wegläuft."
*spricht mehr mit sich selbst, als mit den anwesenden*
"es ist immer wieder schön zu erfahren, dass ihr uns orks für brutale bestien haltet. erzählt ihr euren welpen etwa keine geschichten von orks, die sie holen wenn sie nicht brav sind?"


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

*grinst breit*
"Weglaufen bringt bei einem Feuerball sowieso nichts...Ausweichen ist viel effektiver"
*lacht laut auf*
"Und ja ich halte euch Orks für eine brutale Rasse"
*versucht sich das lachen zu verkneifen*
"eine brutal dämliche!"
*kann nicht mehr und prustet los*


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

Meine Gefühle sollen mein Tod sein? Ich darf doch meine Gefühle zeigen und werde das auch tun jedoch wem es nicht passt , nun ja der mag mich wohl umbringen *lacht*
*wischt noch etwas Blut von der Theke und wascht sich danach die Hände*
Wenn ihr mit "weißbauch" mich meint? Nein danke eher esse ich mit einem Goblin als mit euch


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

*grinst breit*
"davon würde ich euch jedoch abraten werte dame die sind allgemein als sehr verschlagen bekannt und nicht nur wegen ihrer.. ähh tischsitten wie dieser feiste ork hier!"
*sieht zum wirt und danach zu linh*
"Darf ich euch werte dame und euren tisch vllt auf einen kleinen imbiss einladen? Natürlich nichts was gerade eben erschlagen wurde!"
*lacht belustigt*
"meine Freunde am anderen tisch sind momentan etwas ... nun ja ... nennen wir es mal abwesend"
*grinst *


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

Gerne -Ihr seit mir lieber als der Ork *lächelt*


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

*grinst*
"na das hoffe ich doch, darf ich fragen nach was es euch gelüstet?"
*denkt kurz nach*
"und was eure gefährten..."
*deutet über die schulter auf den tisch*
"gerne möchten?"


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

Hm , nach was es mich lüstet , gute Frage *grinst* 
Gebratenes Wolfsfleisch hört sich gut an


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

*grinst breit*
"gut ich werde eine portion ordern ..."
*denkt nach*
"und was glaubt ihr bevorzugen eure gefährten?"


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

Hm nach was es mich lüstet - wie wärs mit gebratenem Wolfsfleisch , und die anderen , Hm , bringt ihnen das selbe *lächelt*



EDIT: sorry hab da grad irgendwas komisches gedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

*Grinst breit*
"Das werde ich machen!"
*Geht zum Wirt und bestellt 4 portionen gebratenes Wolfsfleisch*
*bringt die Teller zum Tisch*


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

Oh vielen dank Drizzt *lächelt und schneidet das Fleisch in kleine Stückchen und isst eins*
Lecker *schmatzt* ich liebe Wolfsfleisch *grinst*


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

*hält nichts von tischmanieren und nimmt das fleisch im ganzen in die Hand*
*beißt ab und kaut genüsslich*
*sagt etwas das man als kein problem deuten könnte*
"Schmeckt es denn allen anwesenden?*


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

*schaut Drizzt an und kichert* Nun sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen *lacht*
Mir schmeckt hervorragend *isst bis es leer ist*
So jetzt bin ich voll


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

*blickt verwirrt auf*
"was habt ihr noch nicht gesehen?"
*beißt noch ein stück heraus*
"Freut mich das es euch schmeckt"


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

Na einen Nachtelfen mit solchen Manieren *kichert* 
Nun nach euren Manieren zufolge hoffe ich doch das es euch schmeckt?


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

*lächelt verlegen*
"Nun ja ich bin etwas anders als die anderen Nachtelfen aber ja es war sehr lecker"
*schiebt den leeren teller von sich*
"möchtet ihr noch etwas trinken madam?"


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

Na dann *lächelt* Nein ich hab noch etwas im Becher , danke
Prost *nimmt einen Schluck*


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

*schnappt sich sein getränk vom anderen Tisch*
"prost madam"
*nimmt einen tiefen Zug*


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

Oh es fällt mir erst jetzt auf - wo ist denn eure Freundin? *grinst*
Soladra richtig?


----------



## Cysiaron (28. September 2009)

*holt eine riesige ratte hervor, setzt sie auf den tisch und füttert sie mit trockenobst und spricht mit ihr*
"die nennen uns brutal miez. wir sind nicht brutal, wir sind gut miez. wenn einer daliegt miez, mit den därmen in der hand, dann dreh ich ihm den hals um. egal ob es ein mensch oder ork ist. er muss dann nicht stundenlang verbluten.
nein miez, die sind brutal. die stecken ihre welpen in eine rüstung, kaum dass sie schwert und speer halten können und zwingen sie zum kämpfen. 
das sind keine krieger miez, das sind bauern, schneider und töpfer."
*krault die ratte*
"weißt du noch, wie Graschak gestorben ist? mit zwölf menschen hat man ihn eingekreist. als er fiel waren es noch vier. in den rücken haben sie ihn gestochen. das waren keine krieger miez. gefreut haben sie sich als er fiel."
*tippt mit der linken klaue auf die rechte schulter... miez läuft auf dem rechten arm zur schulter hoch*
"ja miez, bald reisen wir nach hause, legen die axt weg, und vielleicht bleibt sie auch dort."
*seufzt*
"dann bekomme ich mit Halra drei bälger, oder auch vier, dann baue ich mir einen kleinen laden auf und werde den krieg vergessen."


----------



## Lethior (28. September 2009)

*Streichelt ein imaginäres Haustier*
Hast du gehört was der Ork erzählt? Das ist bestimmt ein ganz böser Ork, da muss man ganz vorsichtig sein.
*grinst den Ork an*
Seid ihr noch bei uns?
*nimmt einen großen Schluck von seinem Becher*


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

*lacht laut auf* Haha dieser Ork ist nicht ganz bei der Sache - ich denke er hat zu viel getrunken oder er ist draußen in ein nicht gut tuendes Kraut getreten *grinst und nimmt einen Schluck*
Drizzt wärst du so lieb und könntest mir noch einen Becher Wasser bringen *lieb kuck*


EDIT: 
ich seh hier viele "besucher" des threads die nicht mitschreiben - traut euch ruhig schreibt einfach mit wir beißen nicht


----------



## Lethior (28. September 2009)

*stürzt zur Bar und bestellt ein Wasser*
Ich mach das schon für euch.
*sezt sich wieder hin und begutachtet die Ratte des Orks*


----------



## Cysiaron (28. September 2009)

*lässt sich von seiner ratte in die hingehaltenen klauennägel zwicken*
"siehst du miez, die sagen schon wieder, dass ich dumm wäre."
*stubbst die ratte*
"du bist nur ein dummes nagetier, aber du bist schlauer als die. du weißt ganz genau, dass du ein kunststück machen musst oder mir ins ohr beißen um futer zu kriegen."
*bildet mit den klauen eine mulde in welche die ratte huscht*
"weißt du noch damals, als Graschak, Thuhle, Kosheen und ich diese jagdgruppe im wald von elwyn trafen?. vierunddrölfzig leute. die haben einen lärm gemacht, haben gesungen und ihre rüstigen haben gescheppert. die haben nicht gejagt weil sie hunger hatten, die haben gejagt, weil es ihnen spaß gemacht hat; diesen fettsäcken in ihren roten und gelben roben."
*gibt der ratte noch etwas futter*
"Thuhle hat geweint als er gesehen hat, dass sie das fleisch weggeworfen haben."
ooc Thuhle ist ein naturverbundener taurenschamane


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

*kichert Chrysanthus an und umarmt ihn* Dankeschön.
Da - schonwieder *wendet sich zum Ork*
Geht es euch gut?


----------



## Lethior (28. September 2009)

Ich kenne wirklich viele seltsame Kräuter, aber eine solche Wirkung habe ich noch nie gesehen.
*grinst*
Vielleicht hilft seine übergewichtige Ratte ihm in eine andere Welt abzutauchen.
*lacht laut wird aber wieder ernst*
Aber ihr wart wohl auch nur auf Durchreise im Wald von Elwynn, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

Ich hoffe das er gut nach Orgrimmar kommt - nicht das er später mit einem Baum spricht *kichert*


----------



## a4techx7 (28. September 2009)

/ooc 


Name: Lentia
Volk: Gnom
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Berufung: Krieger
Aussehen: Eine Junge Dame.Violette Augen, Schwarzes Haar (welches ihr bis zu den Schultern reicht), Sie trägt eine Silberne Plattenrüstung,welche schon einige Schrammen aufweist, einen Helm mit 2 Hörnern und auf dem Rücken 2 Große Streitkolben.(Es scheint die Streitkolben sind beinahe größer als ihre Trägerin).Hinter ihr läuft ihre Treue Begleiterin.(Schnipp) ein kleiner Orange getigerter Kater.
Charakter: Meist gut gelaunt, bestizt den jugendlichen Leichtsinn und ist schusselig. Das legt sich aber sofort alles wenn es ums kämpfen geht. 


/ooc off


*Es Blitzt und Donnert als die Tür "Zum goldenen Drachen" aufschwingt.Es Blitzt nocheinmal und man könnte meinen ein wahrhafter Riese kommt durch die Tür, als man den Schatten mit den 2 Hörnern seht. Doch es kommt nur eine kleine Gnomin hereingewackelt. Einen Streitkolben noch in der linken Hand, auf dem Boden hinter sich herziehend. Den anderen auf dem Rücken. Sie schleift sich zum Tresen, ohne dabei einen Blick nach links oder rechts zu werfen. Bestellt sich einen Krug Met und lässt den Kopf auf die Theke und den Streitkolben zu Boden fallen. Ihr Kater schüttelt sich kurz und macht es sich gleich unter ihrem Stuhl gemütlich*


----------



## Lethior (28. September 2009)

Ich glaube ein Fels wäre der bessere Partner für ihn.
*lacht laut auf*
Aber mal ganz ernsthaft: Wir sollten ihn in Ruhe lassen...nicht das er noch weinend aus dem Gasthaus rennt.
*fällt vor lachen fast aus seinem Stuhl*


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

*schaut zur Tür und erblickt die Gnomin* 
Guten Abend *lächelt*
Ach Chrysanthus ich meine nach seinen 'Geschichten scheint es doch so als ob er garnicht weinen kann *lacht*


----------



## a4techx7 (28. September 2009)

*langsam hebt sie den Kopf und wendet sich Linh zu* 
"Guten Abend" *haucht sie geschwächt hervor*


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

*schaut Lentia an* Sagt was ist passiert? 
Kann man euch helfen?


----------



## a4techx7 (28. September 2009)

*Lentia richtet sich langsam auf.*
"Ich hatte ansich bis heut, eine schöne Reise. Doch das musste sich natürlich ändern. Ich würde auf dem weg duch diesen Wald überfallen. Von einer Gruppe stinkender Oger. Ich hoff wirklich das ich hier nach dem Kampf meine Ruhe finde. Ich bin froh gleich jemand so nettes zu finden."
*Sie lächelt Linh an und nippt an ihrem Metkrug als dieser endlich vom Wirt gebracht wurde*

/ooc hab mir einen schlechten augenblick zum Posten ausgesucht.Bin ein wenig beschäftigt antworte sobald ich kann. Tut mir leid /ooc off


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

Hm das natürlich doof , Oger die noch stinken - tut mir Leid *setzt sich zu Lentia an die Bar und klopft ihr auf die Schulter*
Seit ihr verletzt?


----------



## Cysiaron (28. September 2009)

" maulhelden miez, nur maulhelden. die werden es nichtmal mitbekommen, wenn man ihnen den kopf einschlägt."
*baut mit den klauen eine höhle für die ratte*
"erinnerst du dich noch an den zwerg im brachland? der hat nicht geredet, der hat seine hämmer gegriffen und gekämpft.
ja miez, das war kein maulheld. als ihm dann das bein brach und das axtblatt in sein gesicht geschmettert hatte, da hat er die augen geschlossen und seine kehle vorgestreckt.
ja miez, der hat nicht gebettelt und gejammert als ich die axt gehoben habe. aber miez, wir haben das richtige getan, wir haben sein bein geschient und ihn zu seinem clan gebracht."


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

Wieso nennt der Ork seine Ratte Miez? Ist das nicht ein Katzenname?
Ach hätte ich so eine Ratte würde die Schnurri heißen *grinst*


----------



## Lethior (28. September 2009)

Ich glaube er wir sollten wirklich vorsichtig sein, sonst schlägt er uns noch seine stinkende Ratte um die Ohren.
*lacht*
Aber ganz im Ernst ihr braucht nicht mit eurer Ratte zu sprechen, wenn wir mindestens genauso gute Gesprächspartner abgeben. Vor allem reden wir auch.
*wendet sich der Gnomin zu*
Wie ist eigentlich euer Name? 
*sieht die Katze an*
Und vielleicht solltet ihr mit der Katze aufpassen nicht das sie diese Ratte noch zerfleischt.


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

*schaut Chrysanthus an und gibt ihm Recht*  Die arme Ratte *böses im Kopf*


----------



## a4techx7 (28. September 2009)

*Die Gnomin lächelt Linh an und gibt dann leise von sich*
"Ja ich hatte wirklich schon bessere Tage, nicht das es nur Oger waren sonder gleich noch stinkende" *Sie kichert, hustet dann aber*
"Ja ich bin verletzt aber soweit ich es sagen kann, werd ich es schon machen, sehr vielen Dank der Nachfrage.Hatte schon so lange keine so nette Gesellschaft mehr."
*Sie nippt kurz und wendet sich zu Chrysanthus*
"Man nennt mich Lentia, ich habe da kein Bedenken sie horcht mir aufs Wort, ich habe ihn als Junges gefunden."
*Sie wirft einen Blick über die Schulter zu dem Ork und haltet sich dabei die Seite vor Schmerz*
"Naja bis jetzt hat er noch keinen Grund dazu" *flüstert sie leise vor sich hin*


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

Das freut mich das zu hören *grinst*  
Nun ich hoffe das die Katze der Ratte nichts tut *gähnt *
Mir is langweilig * schaut in die Runde*


----------



## a4techx7 (28. September 2009)

*Schliest sich Linhs blick an*
"Ihr habt recht, es ist ziemlich ruhig hier.Aber ich weis nun das ich hier vorerst sicher bin, das ist doch auch was!"
*Sie nimmt ihren Helm ab und stellt in neben sich auf den Thresen. Den Streitkolben auf ihrem Rücken legt sie auf den Boden zu dem anderen.
Sie streckt sich und schüttel den Kopf um ihre Haare zu lockern*
"Ahh endlich!" 
*Gibt sie glücklich von sich und trinkt einen kräftigen Schluck aus dem Metkrug*


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

Hach lasst uns gemeinsam anstoßen *lächelt*
Pro-halt wo ist mein Becher?  *sucht ihn*
Ach wartet ich glaube ich hab ihm am Tisch gelassen *geht zum Tisch und holt ihn*
So jetzt Prost *lächelt und nimmt einen großen Schluck*


EDIT: Textstück vergessen


----------



## Cysiaron (28. September 2009)

*spricht ruhig*
ich hab sie miez genannt, weil ich sie damals in dalaran gefunden hatte, als sie mit einer katze um ein stück brot kämpfte.
miez hat die katze verjagt, wäre aber fast an den wunden gestorben. mein freund hat sie geheilt.
seitdem kümmere ich mich um miez, außer wenn ich bei Halra bin. Halra mag miez nicht."


----------



## a4techx7 (28. September 2009)

*Lentia blickte Linh zufrieden an*
"Na dann Prost auf UNS"
*Sie hob den Krug und nahm einen richtig kräftigen Schluck.Dann betrachtete sie Linh fragend*
"Wer seid ihr eigentlich wenn ich Fragen darf?Erzählt mir doch ein wenig über euch"
*Sie nippte noch einmal und starrte Linh mit großen Augen über den Rand des Kruges hinweg an. Als sie die Worte des Orks wendet sie sich zu ihm*
"Das erinnert mich daran wie ich meinen kleinen Freund hier gefunden habe, so etwas bindet ein Tier für ewig an eine Person"
*Sie Prostet dem Ork zu*


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

*grinst*  Nun ein wenig über mich , ich bin eine von ein paar die den Angriff vor ein paar Jahren in unserem Dorf gelebt hat ,  die Geißel ich könnte ... *kullert eine Träne über das Auge * Aber ich spreche nicht gerne über das Thema * wischt sie schnell wieder weg*  Seitdem bin ich in einem Waisenhaus großgeworden und wurde dann als Priesterin ausgebildet. Seitdem erledige ich ab und an mal paar Aufträge um grad so um die Runde zu kommen*lacht*. 
Und ihr? * trinkt einen Schluck aus dem Becher *


----------



## Cysiaron (28. September 2009)

*blickt die gnomin an*
"miez ist immer da. miez schnüffelt immer."
*piekst die ratte*
"mag deine katze ratten oder soll miez sich hier verstecken?"


----------



## a4techx7 (28. September 2009)

*Lentia seht Linh mit wässrigen Augen an* 
"Oh du arme, du hattest es ja echt nicht leicht. Naja ich hab eine ähnliche Geschichte. Alle in meiner Familie sind Hexer oder Magier....Natürlich sollte das auch meine Berufung sein. Doch als ich immer mehr meine Feinde mit dem Stab verprügelte anstatt mit meinen Zauebrn zu Üben wurde ich ein Krieger und von diesem Tage an mehr doer weniger gehasst. Ich war das schwarze Schaaf der Familie.Das hab ich nun zu spüren bekommen man hat mich über Berge und Wsten gejagt. Ich habe immer Aufgaben erledigt die körperliche anstrengung fordern oder zu Schlecht für die anderen waren. Naja nun streife ich alleine umher. Suche meinen Platz an den ich gehöre und verdiene mein Geld mit kleinen aufträgen.
*Sie seufzt*
"Ja so ist das"
*Lentia trinkt einen großen Schlug Met.Danach wendet sie sich dem Ork zu*
"Nein sie kann sich frei bewegen. er wird ihr nix tun, er hat erst etwas zu essen bekommen.Ich hoffe im wird nicht schlecht von dem Ogerfleisch"
*Sie kichert in ihre Hände hinein*


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

Hm du hast es auch nicht so leicht. * paar Tränen kullern die Wange herunter* Hach ich und meine Gefühle * Lacht* 
Hmpf * kramt nochmal einen Apfel aus der Tasche und beißt hinein*


----------



## a4techx7 (28. September 2009)

*Lentia kramt in ihrem Beutel und zieht ein Tuch heraus*
"Hier für dich. Du sehst ja das wir uns trotzdem gut gemacht haben"
*Sie will gerade auf Linh anstossen, als Sie in einen leeren Krug starrt*
"Ach Nee, hab ich ein Loch in meinem Becher"
*Sie hebt den Krug nach oben und betrachtet disen von unten verdutzt*


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

* wischt sich die Tränen weg und putzt sich die Nase* Klar haben wir uns gemacht!  
*schaut auch verdutzt in den Becher * Huuuuch


----------



## a4techx7 (28. September 2009)

*Lentia seht sich in der Wirtschaft um und kratzt sich am Kinn*
"Bist du öfter hier? Wenn ja, wo sind den die ganzen Leute"
*Sie will gerade etwas bestellen und hebt schon den Arm, als sie stoppt und Linh anschaut und den Kopf dreht*
"Möchtest du auch noch etwas trinken, ich lad dich gerne ein"
*Lentia lächelt*


----------



## ipercoop (28. September 2009)

Huch schonwieder eingeladen * grinst *  Gerne ein Becher Weißwein . 
Nein ich bin auch noch das erste Mal hier  , keine Ahnung * schüttelt den Kopf*

 /ooc bin mal off bis morgen


----------



## a4techx7 (28. September 2009)

*Lentia nickt Linh zu und dann dem Wirt*
"1 Becher Weißwein und den größten Krug Zwergenbier den ihr auftreiben könnt"
*Lentia reibt sich vor Freude den Bauch*

/ooc Gute Nacht bis Morgen!


----------



## ElfeLuna (29. September 2009)

*hat die gesamte Zeit die Geschehnisse und Gespräche aus einer Ecke her verfolgt*
*lässt leise aber doch hörbar von sich vernehmen*
"als wenn alle Orcs dumm wären, es gibt immer schwarze Schafe."
*macht eine Pause in der sie zur Gruppe stößt*
"ich bin Kilasia, werte Lentia"
*richtet sich an den Gnom*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*gähnt ausgiebig*
"Oh ein neues Gesicht in der Schänke wie erfreulich"
*rutscht unruhig auf seinem Stuhl hin und her *
*wendet sich an Chrysanthus *
"Die beiden scheinen sich wohl gut zu verstehen"
*deutet auf linh und die gnomin*
*legt gelangweilt die beine auf den Tisch*


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Der Wirt stellt einen riesigen Krug Zwergenbier auf den Tisch und schaut die kleine Gnomin verdutzt an, man könnte vermuten der Wirt fragt sich wo das ganze Getränk hinverschwinden soll. Lentia hält den Krug in beiden Händen und dreht sich zu  Kilasia. Sie strahlt förmlich vor Glück mit dem Krug in der Hand*
"Seid gegrüßt Kilasia Werte Gnomin, Ich hätte nicht gedacht das ich hier die bekannschaft mache von anderen Gnomen. Das freut mich nur noch mehr. Ihr könnt euch gerne zu mir setzen oder wir suchen uns einen gemütlichen Platz an einem der Tische.Vielleicht neben dem Kamin"
*Sie trinkt einen kräftigen Schluck aus dem Krug und lächelt Kilasia an. Dabei fällt Lentia der Schurke auf.Sie nickt im freundlich zur Begrüßung zu und verschüttet dabei beinahe ihr kostbares Bier*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*nickt zurück und trinkt seinen letzten Schluck aus dem Krug*
*er murmelt mehr für sich*
"Hmm schon wieder leer, langsam geht das ins Geld"
*zuckt mit den schultern erhebt sich und geht zur Bar*
"Wirt noch einen Humpen Met für mich aber zackig"
*wendet sich der gnomin zu*
"Seit ihr schwer verwundet?"


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Lentia mustert den Schurken von oben bis unten. Kratzt sich an dann überlegend am Hinterkopf*
"Ich denks ich werde es überleben, aber irgendwas hab ich vergessen."
*Sie betrachtet ihren kleinen Körper*
"Ja genau ich wollte mir noch den Splitter aus meinem Bein entfernen lassen, der Pfeil ist beim herausziehen zerbrochen. Ich bekomme in einfach nicht heraus. Mitlerweile habe ich mich schon fast an diesen gewöhnt, nach dem langen Fussmarsch. Obwohl es höllisch schmerzt."
*Sie berührt ihr linkes Bein und verzieht dabei vor Schmerz ihr Gesicht*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*überlegt kurz*
"Darf ich mir die Wunde mal anschaun?"


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Lentia seht den Schurken erstaunt an*
"Ja bitte, ich würde den Splitter nur zu gerne loswerdern"
*Sie trinkt einen kräftigen Schluck und löst dann den Verband*
"Ich hoff es tut nicht weh."
*murmelt sie leise*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*sieht die wunde stirnrunzelnd an*
"Hmmm es sieht so aus als habe sie sich etwas entzündet, ich muss den splitter entfernen ansonsten könnte es zu starkem wundbrand kommen und dann müsste es amputiert werden..."
*zieht einen dolch hervor*
"das könnte weh tun... soll ich anfangen?"


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Lentias Augen werden immer Größer*
"Es hört sich so an, als ob daran kein weg vrobei führt. Na dann fa...."
*Sie unterbricht kurz um einen kräftigen Schlug aus dem Krug zu nehmen*
"Dann fangt mal an. Wie nennt man euch eigentlich. Mich nennt man Lentia"
*Sie trinkt noch einen Schluck des Zwergengebräus*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*wendet sich dem wirt zu*
"hättet ihr wohl eine Kerze für mich?"
*nimmt sich die brennende kerze und hält seinen dolch darüber*
"Das wird jetzt etwas weh tun..."
*schneidet die Wunde auf und versucht den splitter zu entfernen*
"da haben wir ihn ja schon!*
*Holt eine Mischung aus Gromsblut und Alkohol hervor und reibt damit die Wunde ein anschließend verbindet er sie erneut*
"Der Schmerz sollte in einigen Tagen weg sein... "
*Überlegt kurz*
"ach und mein Name ist Drizzt"
*steht auf und versucht sich zu verbeugen was jedoch mit einem schmerzerfüllten gesichtsausdruck endet*


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Erschrocken blickt sie Drizzt an*
"Ich danke euch aber was ist den mit euch? Geht es euch nicht gut oder habt ihr auch eine Verletzung."
*Sie hat ihren Schmerz total vergessen und springt von Stuhl um sich den Schurken genauer zu betrachten*
"Seid ihr auch angegriffen worden."
*Ihr Kater zuckt kurz zusammen und macht sich gähnend auf den weg zum Kamin um es sich davor gemütlich zu machen*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*kratzt sich verlegen am Kopf*
"Sagen wir es so... ich war wohl etwas ungeschickt und habe mir den Arm bei dem versuch den hier anwesenden Ork anzugreifen gebrochen"
*murmelt etwas das wie verdammtes met klingt*
"Aber woher habt ihr diesen splitter soweit ich weiß haben oger kein bögen..."


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Lentia stimmt dem Schurken nickend zu*
"Das hat mehr mit meinem letzten Auftrag und ein Paar Gnollen zu tun"
*Sie kramt in ihrem Beute und holt ein anderen Beutel hervor*
"Souvenirs"
*Sie grinst. Als sie einige Oger und Gnollzähne vorführt.Dann wendet sie sich dem Arm zu*
"Oh, das tut mir sehr leid. Wirklich schlimm für jemand der den Nahkampf bevorzugt, wenn ich das richtig anhand eurer Schwerter deuten kann"
*Sie mustert den Ork*
"Ach bisher ist mir der Ork recht sympatisch. Was hat er den schlimmes getan"
*Sie bemüht sich ihren Krug von dem Thresen zu nehmen scheitert jedoch an ihrer Größe und verschränkt die Arme*
"Wieso muss alles immer zu Groß sein"
*murmelt sie leise*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*greift nach dem Krug und gibt ihn der Gnomin*
"Seht ihr die hübsche Nachtelfin dort drüben? Die hat er angegriffen dieser schmierige mistkerl"
*Blickt wütend drein*
*beruhigt sich etwas*
"Eine nette sammlung habt ihr da. Es stimmt das ich gerne im nahkampf bin aber wozu hab ich denn noch einen zweiten Arm"
*lacht laut auf*
"Wird diese Plattenrüstung nicht etwas heiß?"


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*trinkt einen Großen Schlick aus dem Krug und packt den Beute mit den Souveniren wie ein und nickt dann der Nachtelfin zu*
"Da habt ihr recht es ist schon verflixt warm unter der Rüstung, lasst uns doch einen Platz zum hinsetzen suchen. Es wird mit der Zeitziemlich ungemütlich an der Bar. Was euren Am betrifft so bin ich mir ziemlich Sicher, das ihr euch auch mit einem Arm zurecht finden werdet."
*Seht Drizzt erwartungsvoll an*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*grinst breit*
"Ja natürlich werde ich das!"
*überlegt kurz*
"Aber wir können linh doch nicht einfach hier so stehen lassen! Das wäre unhöflich... Apropo Rüstung ihr könnt auch gerne in etwas bequemeres schlüpfen"
*lächelt flüchtig*


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Nickt zustimmend*
"Ja Linh würde ich niemals alleine lassen, genauso wenig wie Kilasia. Wir können uns ja alle zusammen einen gemütlichen Platz suchen"
*lächelt*


----------



## ElfeLuna (29. September 2009)

"Naja das Wetter ist Schuld gewesen, dass ich hier bin."
*zwinkert der anderen Gnomin zu*
"Irgendwie bin ich froh nicht in Nahkämpfe verwickelt zu werden wenn ich mir so die Wunden und Narben der Herrschaften hier anschaue."
*beobachtet den Schurken und meint dann an ihn gewendet*
"Ihr seid ziemlich vielseitig, kann das sein?"


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

"Sehr gerne habt ihr denn schon einen platz ausgemacht der euren Wünschen entspricht?"
*Grinst*
*An die andere Gnomin gewandt*
"Ja nur durch vielseitigkeit und flexibilität überlebt man als schurke"
*zwinkert ihr zu*


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

*äfft die worte "hat sie angegriffen" nach*
*hebt seine axt und deutet mit der anderen klaue auf das axtblatt, dann auf den verbundenen arm der elfe*
"schau mal hin, das blut an ihrem verband zeigt auf einen geraden und sauberen schnitt. und nun schau mal auf meine axt. die wiegt mehr als 50 kilo, das blatt ist breit und der schliff ist flach.
wo die axt trifft gibt es keinen glatten und  sauberen  schnitt."
*schaut auf die behandlungsprozedur der gnomin und schüttelt den kopf als er den elfen arbeiten sieht*
"Gnolle"
*er schnaubt*
Gnolle sind jäger, sie verwenden jagdpfeile. breite und schwere pfeilspitzen mit wiederhaken. sowas muss man durchtreiben, nicht ziehen.
wenn er sich nicht treiben lässt, dann setckt er im knochen. wahrscheinlich wird nun dein mark herauslaufen und dein blut vergiften. wenn du glück hast, dann bildet sich ein knorpel."
*kramt in seinem gepäck eine kleine tasche hervor*
"aber du hast wohl kein glück. der da hat ne kerze genommen. die flamme ist viel zu klein und sie rußt auch."


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*wendet sich Kilasia zu mit einem lächeln im Gesicht zu*
"Ja das liebe Wetter."
*Sie segt aus einem der Fenster hinaus*
"Es hat nicht nur Nachteile ein Nahkämpfer zu sein.Ich hab mit meinen Streitkolben schon zu manchen Streit geschlichtet.Auch ohne damit Gewalt anzuwenden.Auch wenn man mich wegen meiner Größe meist unterschätzt."
*Sie seht den Ork verdutzt an*
"Achja und ihr hättet es besser gemacht?Ich hab eine ausgesprochen gute Vitalität. Ich habe schon vergiftungen und anderes auch ohne Hilfe überstanden, Ich bin nunmal einne Kriegerin.Habe also keinerlei bedenken. Hauptsache das Ding ist drausen"
*Sie nickt dem Ork aussagend zu und
lächelt und wendet sich Drizzt zu*
"Wie wäre es mit Dem Platz da vorne neben dem Kamin"
*Seht die 3 mit großen fragenden Augen an*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*wendet sich wütend an den Ork*
"ich habe doch gegen euch gekämpft oder habt ihr dass schon vergessen Fischgesicht?"
*An die Gnomin gewandt*
"Sehr gerne nach euch werte Dame"


----------



## ElfeLuna (29. September 2009)

"scheint aber so, als wenn Drizzt bisher überlebt hat mit seinen Künsten Herr Orc."
*blickt zum Orc rüber und grummelt leise vor sich hin*
"ich löse meine Probleme doch lieber anders" *grinst dabei vielsagend*
"ich werde mich ein wenig zurück ziehen, mein Studium erwartet mich heute noch"
*sie nickt kurz wendet sich um und geht die Treppe hinauf*


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Trinkt ihren Humpen aus und stellt ihn mit müh und Not auf die Bar, wärend sie der Gnom Hexerin hinterherseht.Dann schnappt sie sich ihre Waffen und den Helm unnd marschiert zu dem freien Tisch am Kamin*
"Dann machen wir es uns mal gemütlich"
*Sie legt ihre Ausrüstung neben sich auf den Boden, setzt sich und macht ein zufriedenes Gesicht*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*setzt sich auf einen freien Stuhl zu der Gnomin*
*lächelt breit*
"Nun was schwebt euch denn als Zeitvertreib so vor?"


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Schlüpft aus ihrer Brustplattenrüstung und legt sie neben den Helm. Sie trägt darunter ein weißes Hemd*
"Jetzt bin ich endlich seid langem mal wieder meine Rüstung los, ohne Angst zu haben angegriffen zu werden. Ich habe keine Ahnung. Ich komme ehrlich gesagt nicht oft in Solche momente. Habt ihr den eine Idee"
*Sie zieht eine Holzpfeife aus der Tasche hervor und beginnt diese zu stopfen*
"Es störrt euch doch nicht oder" 
#Schaut den Elf fragend an*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*verzieht angewiedert das gesicht*
"solange ihr sie nicht auch mit zwergenbarthaaren stopft wie ein gewisser anwesender ork"
*überlegt kurz*
"erzählt doch etwas über euch was ihr so macht wenn ihr gerade nicht kämpft"


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*stopft sich ein Paar gut duftende Kräüter  in die Pfeife und versucht diese mit ihren nassen Streichhülzern vergeblich zu entzünden*
"Naja ich habe nicht wirklich eine Interessante Geschichte. Ich wandere sehr viel umher. Dabei sind meine lieblings beschäftigung das schnitzen und Angeln. Ich sammel auch Kräuter, kenne mich darin aber noch nicht so gut aus. Die Hauptbeschäftigung ist, den Ort zu finden an den Ich gehöre. Solange das nicht der Fall ist kämpfe ich mich von Auftrag zu Auftrag. Kein besonderst schönes Leben."
*sie seufzt.Lächelt kruz darauf aber wieder den Elfen an*
"Und ihr"


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*seufzt tief*
"Ähnlich wie ihr ziehe ich auch allein durch das Land und verdinge mich immer wieder als Kopfgeldjäger und Söldner"
*blickt in weite Ferne*
"kein sehr schöner Beruf aber das einzige das ich jemals gelernt  habe!"
*seufzt erneut*
"diese verletzung wird mich dann wohl noch einige wochen davon abhalten Geld zu verdienen... denn wer stellt schon einen verwundeten Söldner ein?"
*blickt auf die Gnomin *
"Warum seit ihr eigentlich allein unterwegs was ist mit eurem partner oder habt ihr keinen?"


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

"kampf?! ich weiß von keinem kampf."
*macht mit den nägeln an seiner klaue klickgeräusche um seine ratte anzulocken*
"kein ziel im leben haben, keine heimat, muss doch echt enttäuschend sein."


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*wischt sich ein Paar tränen aus dem Gesicht*
"Alles so traurige Geschichten.Das Leben ist schon hart."
*verschnauft kurz*
"Ich hatte noch nie eine Beziehung oder einen Partner. Nur einen Mentor. Er ist ein stolzer Zwergenkrieger. Oder vielleicht war er es auch nur. Er ist zu einem Ort aufgebrochen und seid dem nicht mehr zurück gekehrt. Die Pfeife erinnert mich immer an ihn. Er hat sie mit mir geschnitzt. Er brachte mir so ziemlich alles bei was ich weiß."
*wieder kullern tränen über ihr Gesicht. Sie stoppt den verzweifelten versuch die Pfeife anzustecken*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*wendet sich dem Ork zu*
"So und welches Ziel verfolgst du Grünhaut? Saufen? Fressen? Mord und Totschlag? oder willst du deine Kleine wie hieß sie noch Hurla oder so schwängern und glücklich leben?"
*Starrt ihn wütend an*
"Vorrausgesetzt du überlebst so lange"
*Grinst böse*
*wendet sich der Gnomin zu und wischt ihr die Träne aus dem Gesicht*
"Das tut mir leid ich wollte euch nicht verletzen"


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*atmet tief ein*
"ihr habt keine Schuld.Es sind Erinnerungen die daran Schuld sind."
*wendet sich dem Ork zu*
"Ja erzählt es und eure Geschichte Herr"
*Sie stoppt*
"Wie heist ihr überhaupt Herr Ork?"
*Sie startet einen Blick in die Runde*
"Hat den irgendjemand Feuer für mich"
*Sie winkt dem Wirt und deutet auf einen Krug*
"Ein Krug Zwergenbier bitte"


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

"Das haben wir gleich madam"
*Wartet bis der Wirt nicht hinsieht und schneidet dann ein längliches stück holz aus dem stuhl*
*geht zum Kamin und entzündet es*
"Hier meine Liebe nun könnt ihr in ruhe rauchen"


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

"ja, ich will sie schwängern."
*lacht kehlig*
"und saufen und fressen werde ich auch. das trockene brot, ewig dieses ranzige dörrfleisch und das abgestandene wasser; das erträgt ja keiner."
*nimmt seine ratte und setzt sie auf die schulter*
"und wenn du HALRA beleidigen willst, dann sags ihr selbst; nicht mir. und wie ich sie kenne wird sie dich im schritt  packen und erstmal die taverne aufwischen."


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*lacht unbeeindruckt*
"ihr denkt doch nicht das so ein Orkweib gegen mich bestehen könnte? Nicht mal ihr beide zusammen seit dazu in der lage"
*lacht laut auf und winkt dem wirt um noch einen Krug met zu bekommen*
"Gute witze machen mich immer durstig grünhaut"


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

"klemm dir das *herr*, ich bin kein häuptling kleine kriegerin."
*zupft der ratte an den tasthaaren*
"willst du meinen ganzen namen wissen, oder reicht es einfach, wenn ich dir sage, dass du mich Grom nennen kannst?"


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*kichert in die Hände und entzündet dann mit dem Holzstück ihre Pfeife*
"Das tut gut"
*Sie faltet die Hände zufrieden und macht ein Paar Züge bevor sie weiterredet*
"Na dann nenne ich euch absofort bei eurem Namen. Kinder kriegen ist ja keine schlechte Idee. Sollte aber nicht der einzige Wunsch im leben sein denke ich"
*Sie wendet sich Drizzt zu*
"Achja erzählt mir. Habt ihr eine Freundin oder gar eine Frau. Die irgendwo auf euch wartet?"


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*Grinst zufrieden*
"Seit heute bin ich nicht mehr allein..."
*Deutet auf die Nachtelfe*
"Ich habe sie hier in dieser Schenke kennen gelernt es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick!"
*überlegt kurz*
"Ich glaube ich wüsste sogar jemanden für euch werte dame"
*grinst belustigt*


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

*lacht Drizzt aus*
"hör mal weißbauch, du willst einen kampf. aber du reizt mich nicht. du beleidigst meine Halra; nicht mich. ihre ehre kann sie selbst verteidigen. dazu braucht sie mich nicht."
*lockert die riemen seiner beinrüstung*
"du gartenzwerg bist doch garkein krieger. du schneidest hälse durch während dein opfer schläft."


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*kichert belustigt*
"Ihr denkt nur weil ich ein Schurke bin stelle ich mich nicht dem offenen Kampf? Da kennt ihr mich aber schlecht"
*zieht einen Wurfdolch und wirft ihn er schlägt knapp neben der Ratte ein*
"Ist das anreiz genug für einen kampf?"


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

*schaut die unbeeindruckte miez an und nimmt das messer*


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Hustet als sie die Worte des Schurken hört*
"Achja denkt ihr. Bisher mochten mich die Männer nicht besonderst. Denke ich zumindest. Ich glaube viele akzeptieren eine Gnom Kriegerin nicht. Wenn ich sogar zuhause nicht wirklich akzeptiert wurde. Aber Herzlichen Glückwunsch da habt ihr wirklich eine hübsche Freundin gefunden"
*Nickt der Elfin zu und raucht genussvoll ihre Pfeife*
*Seht den Ork erschrocken an*
"Wieso seid ihr immer auf Streit aus"
*Wendet sich dann Drizzt zu*
"Lasst euch nicht reizen, für heute habe ich schon genug Kämpfe gesehen, ich würde gerne meine Ruhe haben und möchte auch nicht das ihr in diesem Zustand kämpft"


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*Grinst*
"Der nächste dolch trifft...also was ist nun?"
*wendet sich an die gnomin*
"doch da wüsste ich jemanden sein name ist Lethior ein netter Gnomenmagier..."
*sieht zu soladra rüber*
"ja sie ist wirklich wunderschön ich bin überglücklich mit ihr, aber warum sollte ich in meinem zustand nicht kämpfen ein gebrochener arm behindert mich nicht vor allem da es nur gegen einen ork geht"
*grinst abfällig*


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Ruft ihren Kater zu sich. Dieser setzt sich prompt auf ihre Beine*
"Ich möchte es trotzdem nicht selbst wenn es ein scheinbar überheblicher Ork ist. Er scheint aber dennoch Erfahrung im Kampf zu haben"
*Betrachtet ihre Ausrüstung*
"Vielleicht sollte ich sie doch wieder anlegen. Falls es doch zu einem Kampf kommt"


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*Grinst*
"Das wird nicht nötig sein meine Liebe ich denke der Herr ist sowieso zu feige sich mir zu stellen"
*grübelt nach*
"Habt ihr zufällig hunger?"


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

*legt die beinplatten ab und schaut die ratte fragend an*
"soll ich miez?"


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*grinst hämisch*
"na was meint deine puschelratte?"


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*nickt zustimmend*
"Das ist eine sehr gute Idee, ich habe so lange nichts mehr vernünftiges gegessen"
*Wirft dem Ork einen kleinen Beutel zu*
"Stopft das in Eure Pfeife und beruhigt euch endlich. Ich möchte keinen Kampf. Lasst mich und Drizzt in Ruhe was zu essen bestellen. Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Hunger. Ihr sagtet doch das ihr keine Lust auf das trockene Fleisch mehr habt."
*Sie zieht an ihrer Pfeife und stößt eine Rauchwolke aus. Dann wendet sie sich wieder Drizzt zu*
"Dann lasst uns doch etwas bestellen. Was nehmt ihr?"


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*überlegt kurz*
"Ich habe zwar erst gegessen aber ich bin mir sicher das ich noch was vertragen kann"
*lächelt und kuckt auf die angeschriebenen Speisen*
"ich denke ich nehme den gerösteten Raptor und noch einen Humpen Met und ihr?"


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

"ich rauche nicht, das schmeckt widerlich"


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Lest die Speisekarte von oben nach unten und umgekehrt*
"Och das könnte man doch alles essen"
*kichert*
"Ich nehme Ebberrippchen in Biersauce und noch ein Zwergisches Starkbier"
*faltet die Hände zufrieden und strahlt Drizzt förmlich an wärend sie ihre Pfeife raucht*
*Seht den Ork verdutzt an*
"Dann gebt es mir doch bitte wieder zurück, Ich dachte ihr Raucht auch, habe da vorhin irgendwas mit Pfeife rauchen aufgeschnappt"


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*Nickt zufrieden winkt dem Wirt und bestellt*
"ich lade euch ein werte Kriegerin ist das in Ordnung?"


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Seht Drizzt begeistert an*
"Ich wurde noch nie eingeladen. Sicherlich sehr gerne. Habe gehört das essen schmeckt doppelt so gut wenn man von einem Freund eingeladen wird"
*lächelt*


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

*gibt das kraut zurück*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*grinst*
"Das sehen wir dann ja gleich"
*trommelt ungeduldig auf den Tisch*
"Ahhh da kommt es ja schon"
*legt ein paar Goldmünzen auf den Tisch und der wirt geht wieder hinter die bar*
"lasst es euch schmecken meine liebe"
*wendet sich an den ork*
"wie sieht es aus wollt ihr auch etwas?"


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*bedankt sich bei Drizzt mit einem lächeln im Gesicht über beiden Ohren*
"Danke, lasst ihr es dir auch schmecken. Achja absofort könnt ihr ruhig DU zu mir sagen, ihr seid schlieslich ein Freund."
*Dreht sich in Richtung Ork*
"Ja genau es würde mich sogar freuen mit euch zu Essen. Immerhin seid ihr auch ein Krieger und habt vielleicht Interessante Geschichten auf Lager für einen Kollegen aus dem Fach"
*Prostet dem Ork zu*


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

*zeigt auf den eber*
"den will ich"


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*verzieht angewiedert das gesicht*
"könnt ihr euch nicht für etwas ... begeistern was auf der speisekarte steht?"
*schüttelt sich*
"ich lade euch auch, wenn auch wiederwillig, dazu ein..."


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Betrachtet den Eber*
"Achja Herr Wirt wieso bereitet ihr den Eber nicht nach Wunsch von Grom zu"
*deutet dabei auf den Eber, welcher danach in der küchte zusammen mit dem Wirt verschwindet*
"Fängt nun an genüsslich von ihren Ebberrippchen zu essen"
*Seht dabei sehr glücklich aus*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*Grinst glücklich und beginnt den gerösteten Raptor zu verzehren*
*fragt mit vollem mund*
"If hoffe et fmeckt dir"
*schluckt runter und versucht es noch einmal*
"ich hoffe es schmeckt dir "
*trinkt einen großen schluck met*


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

"fmekt sehr gut*
*stummelt sie mit vollem Mund und schluck das essen herunter*
"Es stimmt, was ich gehört habe. Schmeckt wirklich noch viel besser"
*Sie trinkt einen großen Schluck und esst gleich weiter, die ganze Zeit beobachtet von dem kleinen Kater*


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

*lächelt die gnomin daraufhin an*


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Seht in Richtung des Orks und deutet auf die Küche.*
"Da seht ihr Grom, euer essen kommt schon.Nun liegt es bei euch zu entscheiden ob ihr alleine oder mit uns Speisen möchtet"
*Esst gemütlich weiter*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*schneidet zwei stück des gebratenen raptors ab*
*eins reicht er dem ork weiter*
"Für eure Ratte"
*das andere hält er der tigerkatze entgegen und fragt*
"darf sie sowas fressen?"


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Der Kater schnappt sich das Stückchen und setzt sich zufrieden auf den Boden.*
"Hey du gierschlund du hättest wenigstens warten können, bis er es dir gibt. Tut mir leid, scheint das Ogerfleisch hat im nicht geschmackt"
*guckt traurig*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*grinst breit*
"na so ein raptor is auch gleich viel Leckerer, ich müsste hier sogar noch irgentwo katzengras haben hmm.."
*kramt in seinem beutel und murmelt*
"hmm dynamitstange nein hm rauchbomben nein "
*lauter sagt er*
"ahh hier haben wirs ja "
*stellt das katzengras auf den boden*
*an die gnomin gewandt*
"Was hast du denn heute noch so alles vor?"


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*lächelt zufrieden als der Kater sich gleich am Katzengras verausgabt0*
"Ach ich wollte eigentlich weiterziehen hab gehört in der nähe treiben ein Paar Halunken ihn unwesen. Jetzt wo ich jedooch hier bin und es sowieso regnet werde ich ein bischen hier bleiben"
*läcchelt den Schurken an*
"Und was hast du für eine Planung?"
*Fragt sie als sie sich wieder eine Pfeife stopft und erschreckt weil das Streichholz auf anhieb funktioniert*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*kratzt sich am Kopf*
"nun ja eigentlich wollte ich ja nach dem besuch hier noch in die Taverne  von Shattrath hab gehört da solls leichte mädchen geben..."
*sieht auf seinen arm*
"aber da ich jetzt verletzt bin und noch dazu eine Freundinn gefunden habe werd ich mir wohl was anderes überlegen müssen!"
*grübelt darüber nach*
"wisst ihr nicht einen guten zeitvertreib?"


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*kicher*
"Sowas hättet ihr ja auch nicht nötig, wie leichte Mädchen. Tja ich schnitze für mein leben gerne und Angel, wie schon gesagt. Jedoch hab ich mein Mein Messer verloren bei dem Überfall."
*guckt zu Boden und überlegt*
"Ich muss mir unbedingt ein neues kaufen. Habt ihr den keine Hobbies"
"seht den Elfen fragend an*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*lacht laut*
"naja vor dem besuch in dieser schänke hatt ichs schon nötig oder was meintest du?"
*kramt seinen dolch wieder hervor und reicht ihn der Gnomin*
"hier bitte is zwar kein schnitzmesser aber sollte seinen zweck erfüllen ich schenk ihn dir"
*denkt darüber nach *
"hmm lesen tu ich ja sehr gerne aber leider habe ich kein buch dabei und sonst tolle ich eigentlich gern mit meinem hund herum"


----------



## ipercoop (29. September 2009)

*bemerkt das die anderen sich um gesetzt haben* Huch *schaut sich um und erblickt den Nachtelfen*
*steht auf und läuft zum Tisch zu* Hallo *lächelt* habt ihr euch wohl umgesetzt *bermekt das sie ihren Becher vergessen hat und läuft zur Theke zurück und holt ihn*
Ich und mein Gedächnis *kichert und setzt sich zu den anderen*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*grinst*
"ahh Linh schön das du dich auch zu uns setzt weißt du vielleicht einen netten zeitvertreib?"


----------



## ipercoop (29. September 2009)

*schüttelt den Kopf* 
Mir fällt grade auch nichts ein


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*prostet Linh zu*
"Schön das du unserer Einladung gefolgt bist"
*wendet sich dem Schurken zu*
Oh ich weis nicht ob ich das annehmen kann"
*kratzt sich leicht beschämt am Kopf*
"Wo ist den euer Hund"
*Fragt sie nach einer kurzen Pause*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*gähnt gelangweilt und beginnt mit einem seiner wurfdolche zu spielen*
"meinen hund musste ich leider drausen lassen der wirt wollte in nich reinlassen"
*blickt besorgt nach drausen*
"ich hoffe nur es geht ihm gut"


----------



## ipercoop (29. September 2009)

*schaut zur Tür*
Ach komm Drizzt - holt ihn doch hinein , ich lenk solange den Wirt ab *grinst*


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*sieht verstohlen zu linh*
"wie wollt ihr denn den wirt ablenken?"
*denkt nach*
"wenn ihr es schafft hol ich zerberus"


----------



## ipercoop (29. September 2009)

Nun ich frage ihn einfach ob er mir mal die Küche zeigen kann *kichert*
Und dann holt ihr schnell euren Hund *lächelt und nimmt noch den letzen Schluck aus dem Becher*
Seit ihr bereit?


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

*zwinkert ihr zu*
"Aber natürlich"


----------



## ipercoop (29. September 2009)

*läuft zum Wirt und fragt ihn ob er Linh eben die Küche zeigen kann , er sagt selbstverständlich und zeigt ihr die Küche*


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*kichert als sie Linh hinterherseht*
"Fantastische Idee"
*flüstert sie leise*


----------



## Lethior (29. September 2009)

*setzt sich zu der Gnomin*
Wo ist denn Linh hingegangen? Ich bin wohl kurz eingenickt. Und war hier nicht eben noch ein Nachtelf?
*sieht sich die Speisen an*
Ohh, ich glaube ich hole mir auch mal etwas, ich habe lange nichts mehr zu essen gehabt.
*steht auf und geht zur Theke*


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*seht Chrysanthus hinterher*
 "Ui das ging aber eben schnell hatte ja gar keine Zeit mich vorzustellen"
 *wartet darauf das er wieder zurück kommt und raucht genüsslich ihre Pfeife*


----------



## Lethior (29. September 2009)

*trommelt mit den Fingern auf der Theke*
Wo ist der Kerl nur...
*geht zurück zu der Gnomin*
Der Wirt scheint anders beschäftigt zu sein... Ich glaube wir hatten uns noch garnicht richtig vorgestellt, ich bin Chrysanthus, schön euch kennen zu lernen.
*deutet eine Verbeugung an*


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

*beint mit dem gerade erhaltenen dolch ein hinterbein aus und lässt ihn im bauchlappen stecken*

*schaut miez an*
"wenn du es diesmal Halra erzählst, dann kannst du bei den anderen ratten draußen schlafen, aber ich werd denen dann erzählen, was du alles gefressen hast."


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*lächelt Chrysanthus an*
Ich heise Lentia, freut mich euch kennen zu lernen. Nehmt Platz, falls ihr den Wirt sucht der ist gerade mit Linh in die Küche gegangen.
*kichert und flüstert dann leise*
"Sie und der Elf wollen den Hund in die Wirtschaft einschleusen"
*Trinkt einen großen Schluck von ihrem Zwergenbier und raucht genüsslich weiter. Als sie die Worte des Orks hört muss sie schmunzeln*
"Sie wird es schon nicht erzählen, wenn sie gerne etwas gutes esst"


----------



## Lethior (29. September 2009)

*sieht den Ork an und schüttelt den Kopf*
Ihr legt wirklich ein seltsames Verhalten an den Tag, aber verratet mir doch euren Namen, meinen müsstet ihr wohl mitbekommen haben.
*nimmt seinen Becher und setzt sich zu der Lentia*
Dann lass ich den beiden noch etwas Zeit. Hunde habe ich sowieso sehr gerne.
*nimmt noch einen Zug von seinem Becher*


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

"oh doch, die ratte petzt.
bei meinem letzten urlaub kam ich nach hause und halra hat mir in den bauch gezwickt. dann musste ich zehn mal um ogrimmar laufen.
IN VOLLER RÜSTUNG!"
*beißt in das bein und reißt sich ein großes stück heraus*
*schaut die ratte an*
"und dieses fiese ding, die lag vollgefressen neben dem schinken als ich fertig war"


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*schickt ihren Kater mit einer Fingerdeutung zum Kamin*
"Ist vielleicht besser so, man weis ja nie wieder hund auf Katzen reagiert"
*Lentia deutet auf den Teller vor sich*
"Wollt ohr vielleicht die 2 letzten Rippchen in Biersauce haben. Ich schaffe es nicht mehr. Das könnte euch den Magen füllen so lange ihr warten müsst"
*Schaut verdutzt auf die Pfeife als diese schon wieder leer ist und klopft diese aus.
Als sie die Worte des Orks hört muss sie lachen*
"Das hört sich ja nach einer richtig netten Bestrafung an"
*kichert*


----------



## ipercoop (29. September 2009)

/ooc ehm wie is das denn jetzt , der is ja offline soll ich da jetzt in  der küche verrotten oder wie? /off


----------



## Lethior (29. September 2009)

/ooc Ich würde sagen du kommst zurück, ist ja doof wenn du warten musst bis der wiederkommt.  /ooc off

*sieht die Gnomin dankbar an, nimmt den Rest der Rippchen und fängt mit vollem Mund an zu sprechen*
Die find aber fehr lecka!
*schluckt*
Wenn der Wirt wieder da ist muss ich ihn unbedingt nach dem Rezept fragen. Normalerweise mache ich mir mein Essen selbst, aber bei diesem Wetter bekommt man ja kein Lagerfeuer an.


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

/ooc ne komm einfach wieder raus, wir machen das am besten so das er drausen ist und gerade den Hund holt oder das er gar nicht gegangen ist das kann er sich dann aussuchen so wie es im am besten gefällt


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

"strafe?!" DAS war noch keine strafe. ich hatte drei tage urlaub, und ich hab mich riesig auf daheim gefreut. vernünftiges essen, faul rumliegen und so weiter. ist ja urlaub."
*nimmt noch einen happen*
"war aber keiner. was hab ich zum frühstück bekommen?! hafergrütze. zu mittag? hafergrütze mit gekochtem fisch.
und nichts mit faul auf den fellen rumliegen. wandern wollte die."
*spuckt einen knochensplitter aus*
"naja, der obstsalat war nicht schlecht."


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Lächelt Chrysanthus an*
"Ich kann die das Rezept gerne geben, ich hab es mir nicht umsonst ausgesucht. Da ich viel umher gekommen bin, kann ich einige Rezepte. Bin sozusagen ein Hobbykoch. Da freut es mich zu hören das ihr auch gerne kocht"
*trinkt einen kräftigen Schluck*
"Wo bleibt den Linh"
*Dreht den Kopf in Richtung Küche*
*Lauscht den Worten des Orks*
"Scheint eine lustige Frau zu sein. Drause bist du der große Krieger und zuhause hat jemand anderes die Hosen an"
*kichert*


----------



## ipercoop (29. September 2009)

*hört Drizzt draußen noch etwas rumfuchteln , bedankt sich bei dem Wirt und stiehlt heimlich noch 2 Worgschenkel*
*läuft langsam zum Tisch und hält die 2 Schenkel vor* Na wer will was? *grinst*


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*kichert*
"Ich habe gedacht ihr seid eine Priesterin kein Schurke"
*Macht eine Kopfbewegung in Richtung Chrysanthus*
"Er hat ziemlichen Hunger, er sagt bestimmt nicht nein"


----------



## Lethior (29. September 2009)

*sieht die Gnomin an*
Das Rezept könnte ich gut gebrauchen, Vielen Dank.
*grinst bei den Worten des Orks*
Für einen mächtigen Kriegshelden lasst ihr euch aber viel gefallen. 
*wendet sich an Linh*
Schön das ihr wieder da seit. Und natürlich nehme ich gerne einen von den Schenkeln. Mal sehen ob der Wirt das so gut hinbekommt wie die Eberrippchen.


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Holt eine Feder und ein Rolle aus der Tasche*
"So das dauert nur einen Moment"
*Angestrengt schreibt sie das Rezept auf und streckt dabei leicht die Zunge heraus*
"Hier bitte. Ich hoff es bereitet euch viele leckere Mahlzeiten"


----------



## ipercoop (29. September 2009)

*grinst und drückt Chrysanthus beide Schenkel in die Hand* Nimm doch beide du hast doch noch garnichts gegessen *lächelt*
Hm könnt ich auch ein Rezept bekommen? *lacht*


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*lacht*
"Wenn ihr mir sagt welches ihr gerne haben möchtet und ich dieses habe, schreibe ich es euch gerne auf"
*Trinkt einen kräftigen Schluck*


----------



## Lethior (29. September 2009)

*steckt das Rezept in seine Tasche*
Vielen Dank, dass werde ich wirklich gut gebrauchen können.
*kramt etwas in seiner Tasche und gibt der Gnomin etwas*
Hier dieser Schal dürfte euch in den eisigen Gefilden von Nordend sicher wärmen, ich habe einen guten Freund, der Schneider ist und ich kenne niemanden der bessere Stoffe verarbeitet.
*beißt ein großes Stück aus dem Schenkel heraus und kaut genüsslich* 
Die sind wirklich gut, vielen Dank.


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

"ich trage zuhaus sowieso keine hosen. achtzehn bis zwanzig stunden am tag in vollplatte. da schätze ich die bequemlichkeit.
mit Halra spazieren hatte schon was. sie latscht ja keine 50 meilen am tag. am fluß war sie total fertig. ich aber nicht."


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*legt den Schal gleich einmal an*
"Ui der ist wirklich kuschelig, seht bestimmt gut aus zu meiner Plattenrüstung. Danke sehr, das hättest du aber nicht machen müssen"
*kramt in der Tasche und stopft sich noch eine Pfeife*#
"Ach ne jetzt sind die Streichhölzer leer"
*Grummelt irgendetwas*


----------



## ipercoop (29. September 2009)

*kramt in ihrer Tasche und findet paar Streichhölzer* Hier hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen *kichert*
Na das Biersaucerezept das du Chrysanthus aufgeschrieben hast , wenn das in Ordnung geht


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Freut sich über die Streichölzer und steckt sich gleich die Pfeife an*
"Sehr vielen Dank"
*murmelt sie mit der Pfeife im Mund*
*Dann kramt sie eine weiter Rolle aus dem Beutel und schreibt konzentriert etwas auf*
"Hier, einmal Eberrippchen in Biersauce, einfach lecker"
*lacht Linh an*


----------



## ipercoop (29. September 2009)

*steckt sich das Rezept in die Tasche und nimmt ihren Stuhl hoch und stellt ihn vor den Kamin um sich etwas zu wärmen*
Hach so gemütlich hier *gähnt leicht*


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Nickt zustimment*
"Fast ein wenig zu gemütlich"
*lacht*
"Wo sind den bloss die ganzen Gäste"
*Schaut sich in der Wirtschaft um*


----------



## ipercoop (29. September 2009)

*steht auf und läuft zur Gasthaustür*
Ich muss mal eben an die Luft *geht raus*


----------



## Lethior (29. September 2009)

*sieht Linh nach*
Was hat sie denn?
*sieht sich in der Schenke um*
Vielleicht schrecken wir die Leute ja ab.
*lacht*
Ich gehe mir noch etwas zu trinken holen, darf ich jemandem etwas anbieten?


----------



## ipercoop (29. September 2009)

*tritt wieder in das Gasthaus herein und friert* Boar draußen ist es kalt aber es hat gut getan *lächelt*
*setz sich vor den Kamin und streichelt die Katze von Lentia*


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Lentia seht Linh dabei zu wie sie ihren Kater streichelt*
"Du kannst in ruhig nehmen er beist nicht"
*wendet sich dann Chrysanthus zu*
"Ach ich hoffe doch nicht, oder haben wir etwa was falsches gesagt oder getan"
*kratzt sich dabei fragend am Kopf und pufft an ihrer Pfeife"


----------



## ipercoop (29. September 2009)

*nimmt sich den Kater auf den Schoß und streichelt ihn* Ist da richtig putzig der kleine , wie heißt er denn ?


----------



## Lethior (29. September 2009)

*wendet sich an Lentia*
Aber nein, das meinte ich nicht so Ernst, auserdem ist es hier sogar sehr angenehm in dieser Gesellschaft.
*geht zu Theke und kommt mit einem großen Krug Met zurück*
Ich könnte mir vorstellen hier öfters herzukommen.


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*lacht Chrysanthus an*
"Na dann ist ja gut, ich dachte schon"
*Seht wie zufrieden der Kater in den Händen von Linh ist und seht glücklich aus*
"Sie heist Schnipp und ich bin wirklich froh das ich den wegn hierher genommen habe, sonst hätte ich ja nie eure Bekanntschaft gemacht"
*Raucht ihre Pfeife und schaut Linh und dem Kater zuh*


----------



## ipercoop (29. September 2009)

/ooc aaaaaaaaargh mir fällt nichts ein was ich schreiben könnte , das doof /ooc off

Nun *krault die Katze und holt aus ihrer Tasche ein kleines Buch heraus und fängt an drinnen herumzublättern*


----------



## Lethior (29. September 2009)

*Krault der Katze den Kopf*
Ein wirklich schönes Tier habt ihr da.
*Steht auf*
Ich glaube ich werde mir schnell etwas gemütlicheres anziehen.
*schnappt sich den Helm von seinem vorherigen Platz und geht die Treppe hoch*


----------



## ipercoop (29. September 2009)

*schaut Chrysanthus nach und will unbedingt wissen in was er herunter kommt und kichert* 
* hustet *. Oh ich glaube ich habe mir draußen etwas eingefangen * hustet*


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Schaut Chrysanthus hinterher und wendet sich dann Linh zu*
"Ohje du arme vielleicht sollten wir eine Decke für dich besorgen, hört sich nämlich gar nicht gut an. Oder kennst du als Priesterin ein passendes sprüchlein dafür"
*Schaut Linh mit großen Augen erwartungsvoll an*


----------



## ipercoop (29. September 2009)

Eigentlich hab ich mich eher auf die Kunst des Schattens spezialisiert * lacht * 
Wärst du so lieb und könntest mir eine Decke holen? 
* macht dem Kellner ein Handzeichen und bestellt einen Silberblattee*


----------



## a4techx7 (29. September 2009)

*Springt von ihrem Stuhl auf*
"Ich mach das für dich"
*Schnell huscht sie zum Kellner,wechselt ein, zwei Worte und rennt die Treppe hinauf. Ein Paar Sekunden später steht sie wieder vor Linh mit einer schönen warmen Decke*
"Hier für dich, damit du nicht noch wirklich schlimm krank wirst"
*lächelt die Elfe an*


----------



## ipercoop (30. September 2009)

*umhüllt sich mit der Decke und schlürft ihren Tee*
Danke Lentia *lächelt*


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*tritt wieder aus den Schatten heraus und geht auf den tisch zu*
"Entschuldigt bitte das es so lange gedauert hat..."
*deutet auf den schwarzen Hund neben sich*
"aber mein kleiner zerberus hier meinte er muss noch faxen mit mir treiben"
*setzt sich auf seinen stuhl woraufhin sich zerberus neben diesem ausstreckt*


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*kichert*
"kein Problem Linh, immer gerne wieder"
*Betrachet den Hund von oben bis unten*
"Oh der ist aber süß, kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen das er dich drausen auf trapp gehalten hat"
*lächelt*
"Ich fange langsam auch an zu frieren"
*Reibt sich die Arme und betrachtet dabei den Tee von Linh*
"So einen muss ich auch haben"
*Stürzt das Bier hinab  und macht dem Wirt mit allen möglichen Handbewegungen klar das sie auch einen Tee möchte*
"Kein Wunder, das Feuer ist ja auch schon fast aus"
*macht ein trauriges Gesicht*


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*bedeutet dem wirt noch etwas holz nachzulegen*
*blickt auf den Hund*
"Du glaubst gar nicht was das für ein Wirbelwind sein kann wenn er mag.... und wenn er mal bockt kriegst ihn nimmer vom fleck"
*lacht laut auf und beginnt zerberus hinter den ohren zu kraulen*


----------



## ipercoop (30. September 2009)

*lacht*
Da bist du ja wieder *kichert*
Das ist er also , süß , der arme würde draußen wohl noch austicken *grinst*
Drizzt kannst du noch ein bisschen Holz ins Feuer legen?


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*murmelt etwas das wie na gut dann machs halt ich klingt*
"Passt ihr so lange auf Zerberus auf? nicht das er blödsinn macht!"
*Wendet sich dem Hund zu*
"Geh mal zu der priesterin rüber und hör ja drauf was sie sagt ok"
*geht zum wirt und fragt wo das feuerholz ist*
*murmelt etwas das nach verdammt es ist hinter dem haus da muss ich wohl in den regen klingt, daraufhin verlässt er das gasthaus*


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*Schaut Drizzt hinter, als ihr der Wirt eine Kanne Tee auf den Tisch stellt*
*reibt sich vor freude die Hände*
"Na dann, will ich mal probieren wie der Tee so schmeckt"
*übertreibt es natürlich und verbennt sich dabei die Lippen*
"Aua, ich muss ich erst wieder daran gewönnen etwas warmes zu trinken"
*Nippt ganz vorsichtig an dem Tee und bekommt ein zufriedenes Gesicht*
"Wunderbar, jetzt fühle ich mich schon viel besser"
*Wirft einen Blick zur Tür*
"Hoffentlich fängt der Arme sich jetzt nicht auch was ein"


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*kommt fluchend und bis auf die knochen durchweicht zurück*
"verdammter regen!*
*legt das holz neben den Kamin und sucht nach den teilen die noch trocken geblieben sind*
*legt etwas trockenes holz nach*
"War zerberus auch schön brav während ich weg war?"
*überlegt kurz* 
"und hätte jemand was womit ich mich abtrocknen könnte?"
*lacht herzlich*


----------



## ipercoop (30. September 2009)

Oh vielen Dank *schaut Drizzt an und kichert*
Ziemlich nass da draußen... Klar er war ganz brav , nicht wahr? *streichelt Zerberus*
*stellt den Tee auf den Tisch und läuft die Treppe hoch*
*kommt wieder runter mit einem Handtuch*
So bitteschön *grinst und deckt sich wieder zu*


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*nimmt das handtuch entgegen und beginnt sich abzutrocknen*
"Danke Linh"
*sieht wie zerberus seinen Kopf auf Linhs Bein legt*
"Hey du kleiner Strolch das gefällt dir wohl? Es tut mir leid manchmal ist er echt unmöglich"
*lacht verlegen*


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*Schaut zufrieden in die Runde*
"Ist doch gleich viel besser"
*Kratzt sich verlegen am Kopf*
"Kann mir eigentlich jemand sagen wie die gegend heist, in der wir uns gerade befinden"


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

ooc:Ich pflanz das gashaus mal nach stranglethorn wenns euch recht is wenn net einfach pm und ich sags tante edith^^ooc off
___________________________________________________________________

*überlegt kurz*
"nach dem Regen zu Urteilen würd ich ja sagen wir sind im Regenwald"
*lacht über seinen Witz*
"nein aber im ernst ich denke dieses Gebiet wird das Schlingendorntal genannt.. Soll ja angeblich ne ziemlich gefährliche gegend sein"


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

ooc:Gute Idee, hab nichts dagegen, würde dann auch die Essensvielfalt gut erklären. Raptor etc. ooc off

*lacht laut als sie die Worte von Drizzt hört*
"Ja da hast du recht, Regenwald das könnte zutreffen. Ich hab auch schon einige Geschichten gehört, über diese Tal. Davon leider nicht viel Gute."
*kramt eine Karte aus der Tasche und fängt an wie wild zu skizzieren und schreiben*


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*niest laut*
"hatschi ich muss mich wohl bei linh angesteckt haben, das verdammte wetter hat bestimmt auch den teil dazu beigetragen"
*niest erneut*
"solange man sich nicht ausserhalb der wege aufhält ist das gebiet eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm"


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*Kratzt sich am Kopf*
"Wege, davon hab ich noch keine hier gesehen aus den zur Taverne. Kein Wunder das die Reise so Problematisch war"
*lacht laut*
"Konnte teilweise die Tiere nicht zählen die mich angefallen haben"
*kichert und kramt ihre Pfeife hervor.Nachdem sie diese angesteckt hat, macht sie sich wieder an der Karte zu schaffen*


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*niest erneut*
*setzt sich auf seinen Stuhl*
"Brrrrr wirklich kalt hier! Ich dachte ich hätte gerade Holz nachgelegt"
*klopft auf sein bein*
"Zerberus komm her"


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*lehnt sich zurück und schiebt die Karte zur seite*
"Gesundheit. Vielleicht solltet ihr auch ein warmes Getränk zu euch nehmen"
*Nehmt die Teekanne und schenkt damit etwas in einen 2 Becher,, den sie dann Drizzt zuschiebt*
"Wie sagte mein Mentor immer.Von innen heraus wärmt es sich am besten"
*Trinkt einen schluck von dem heißen Getränk*


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*lacht laut*
"das ist wohl wahr"
*grübelt nach*
"sowas ähnliches hat mein schurkenlehrer auch gesagt nur der meinte von innen heraus wärmts am besten... deshalb trinke jeden tag schnaps"
*lacht schallend was sich dann in ein husten verwandelt*
"gut das ich das nicht beherzigt habe"


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*laccht*
"Da sind sie sich wohl ziemlich  gleich eingestellt unsere Lehrer. Das mit dem Schnaps hat mein Meister nämlich auch so gemacht. Naja ist ja auch ein Zwerg gewessen, die trinken ja bekanntlich gerne"
*denkt kurz nach*
"Wie war euer Lehrmeister den so. War er auch ein Nachtelf"
*Seht Drizzt fragend an*


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*denkt zurück an seine ausbildung*
"ja er war ein nachtelf und ein penibler noch dazu... man konne ihm nie etwas recht machen"
*grinst*
"ausser wenn er betrunken war"
*lacht laut auf*
*blickt zu zerberus*
"na du kannst dich wohl gar nicht von linh losreisen wie?"


----------



## Cysiaron (30. September 2009)

"elf, wenn du wieder gehst, schau auf die bäume. als ich jagen war begegneten mir trolle. und davon ziemlich viele. bleichborken, blutfratzen und dunkelspeere. sie halten wieder ihre versammlung ab."


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*wendet sich dem Ork zu*
"Danke für den Tipp die langasen sind zwar doof wie stroh und meistens bekifft aber wenn man sie mal nüchtern erwischt"
*denkt an die letze begegnung mit einem troll*
"können sie ziemlich unangenehm werden, ich werde acht geben"


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*lauscht den Worten des Orks*
"Ein guter Rat, ich werde in berücksichtigen, wenn ich meine Reise wieder antrette"
*schmunzelt als sie die Worte des Elfen hört*
"Jaja der liebe Alkohol. Mein Mentor war mehr wie ein Freund für mich. Ohne ihn wäre ich heute ein Hexenmeister oder Magier, da bin ich mir sicher. Ich bin der erste Krieger aus unserer Familie. Sehr wahrscheinlich auch der letzte.
*seufzt*
"Er sagte immer, man soll nicht das machen was einem Gesagt wird sondern das, wozu man sich bestimmt fühlt und was man auch will"
*Richtet den Blick zu Boden und wirkt nachdenklich*


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*denkt darüber nach*
"ein weiser rat aber..."
*klopft ihr aufmunternd auf die Schulter*
"ich glaube nicht das ihr die letzte kriegerin in eurer familie sein werdet"
*grinst breit*
"schließlich werdet ihr eure nachkommen auch in der kunst des kriegers unterweisen nehme ich an"
*lacht laut muss aber dann niesen*


----------



## Cysiaron (30. September 2009)

"wenn Halra mir kinder schenkt, dann will ich nicht, dass sie krieger werden."
*schaut auf den boden*
"früher dachte ich anders. klar, ehre und stärke. mein volk achtet mich. früher habe ich meine erschlagenen feinde gezählt. heute zähle ich die namen meiner kameraden, die nicht mehr nach hause kommen."
*schaut in die ferne*
"der blutrausch, die schlacht, es ist unbegreiflich schön, aber der rausch dauert nur ein paar stunden, das schlechte essen im feldlager, die elend langen marschstrecken und die wunden... ist den handel nicht wert.
ehre und stärke, pah! jedes mal wenn ich wieder los muss, dann weint Halra. jedes mal fragt sie, ob ich wiederkomme. vielleicht komme ich eines tages nicht zurück, vielleicht muss einer meiner freunde ihr sagen, dass ich gefallen bin."


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*denkt über die worte des orks nach*
"eine sehr weiße betrachtung des lebens... für jemanden wie euch"
*lässt die bilder von vergangenen tagen an seinem geistigen auge vorbeischweifen*
"auch wenn ich nicht so aussehe ich habe selbst in großen schlachten mitgekämpft, als söldner hat man da ja nicht so die große wahl"
*macht eine kurze pause*
"der blutrausch von dem ihr spracht ist wirklich ein gutes gefühl aber dann .. nach der schlacht der gestank der toten auf dem schlachtfeld, die schreie der sterbenden kameraden, das alles ist es eigentlich nicht wert und doch..."
*kehrt mit dem blick in die realität zurück*
"ist das töten mein handwerk und meine klinge mein werkzeug ich kann nichts anderes und wenn ich in einer schlacht oder bei einem auftrag sterben sollte so soll es sein, ich habe nichts anderes gelernt und kann nur damit mein geld verdienen"
*denkt nach*
"natürlich träume ich auch davon mir eine hübsche wohnung in den wäldern des Eschentals zu bauen und dort in ruhe meine Kinder großzuziehen, aber bis es soweit ist werden wohl noch einige jahre ins land ziehen"
*seufzt tief*
"nun ja ich will jetzt keine melancholische stimmung verbreiten. Was ich euch fragen wollte Ork wie habt ihr eure  ähh halra kennen gelern?"
*wird von einem hustananfall geschüttelt*


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*Wendet sich dem Ork zu*
"Naja ich kämpfe nur dann, wenn ich es muss. Auch wenn das in den letzten Monaten und Jahren immer mehr der Fall ist. Das man eines Tages einmal nicht von einer Schlacht zurückkehrt geht in  den köpfen von allen vor. Naja an so etwas denke ich lieber nicht. Ich hab nämlich nicht einmal jemanden der auf mich wartet"
*lächelt en Elfen an*
"Das habt ihr wirklich schön gesagt. Ich hoffe doch, das Ich eines Tages den richtigen finde. Dann sollen meine Kinder es leichter haben und den weg den sie gehen wollen frei wählen dürfen. Wenn ein  Krieger untser ihnen ist, bilde ich ihn mit Freude aus. Darüber müsst ihr euch aber zuerst gedanken machen"
*kichert und zuckt mit dem Kopf in richtung der Elfin*


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*grinst breit über den kommentar der gnomin*
"ja ich glaub über kinder brauch ich mir mit soladra noch keine gedanken machen zumal ich sie noch nicht so lange kenne"
*lacht laut auf*
"aber sollten es doch mal soweit sein dann werden sie in den Künsten eines schurken und in den künsten des kriegers ausgebildet sozusagen der perfekte Kämpfer"
*lacht immer noch*


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*kichert*
"Da habt ihr recht. Das sind dann die Perfekten Nahkämpfer"
*Seht den Ork gespannt an und wartet auf dessen Geschichte*


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*grübelt nach*
"ich glaube unser herr ork ist gerade zu tief in gedanken versunken was haltet ihr von einem würfelspiel bis er wieder bei uns in der realität angekommen ist?"
*kramt in seinem beutel*


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*schaut dem Elfen beim suchen zu*
"Hört sich lustig an, wenn ihr es mir erklärt spiele ich gerne mit"
*Steckt sich die Pfeife an und wartet aufgeregt auf die Würfel.*
"Tut mir leid normalerweise rauche ich fast gar nicht.Naja normalerweise hab ich auch fasst nie Zeit dazu"
*lacht laut*


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*sucht immer noch*
"ahh da sind sie ja"
*zieht 2 knochenwürfel aus seiner Tasche*
"es ist eigentlich ganz simpel du würfelst und wer die höhere zahl hat gewinnt"
*würfelt fischaugen also eine 2"
"mist so nun bist du dran"


----------



## ipercoop (30. September 2009)

*grinst und schaut neugierig bei dem Spiel zu*


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*grinst in richtung von Linh*
"du hast dich ja sehr schnell mit zerberus angefreundet"
*lächelt*


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*Würfelt und seht den beiden gespannt hinterher.Der erst würfel fällt.Eine 1. Der zweite würfelt fällt auch eine 1*
"Naja emm"
*Kratzt sich verdutzt am Kopf*
"Was machen wir jetzt"
*Seht Drizzt verwundert an*


----------



## Cysiaron (30. September 2009)

"sie hat mich kennengelernt. ich hatte einen kampf vor ogrimmar. sie hatte zugeschaut. erst dachte ich, sie sei wieder eins von diesen mädchen, die mit einem krieger schlafen um dann vor ihren freundinnen damit anzugeben. aber das war sie nicht."


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*denkt nach *
"hmmm ich würde sagen wir würfeln beide noch mal"
*nimmt die würfel und lässt sie fliegen*
"das sind dann 3 und 5 also insgesamt 8"
*reicht die würfel rüber und wendet sich an den ork*
"ahh einen Ehrenkampf meint ihr? und wie lang ist das nun her?"


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*lässt die würfel Rollen. Der erste würfel fällt ein 6. Ein breites grinsen macht sich auf ihrem Gesicht breit. Welches schnell vergeht als der 2 würfel fällt und eine 1 aufweist*
"Oh das war aber knapp."
*Wendet sich an Linh*
"Komm jetzt bist du dran, versuch dein Glück gegen Drizzt"
*Reicht ihr die würfel und lächelt*


----------



## ipercoop (30. September 2009)

Ja , Zerberus ist richtig toll *lächelt und krault ihn am Hals*
Okey *würfelt und es fällt eine 4 und eine 2*
Hmpf 6 nun gut *grinst*


----------



## Cysiaron (30. September 2009)

"zwei jahre. aber ich sehe sie nicht so häufig. bringt der beruf so mit sich."


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*wendet sich dem ork zu*
"lange zeit stimmt"
*grinst breit*
"da habe ich wohl diese runde gewonnen wie?"
*nimmt erneut die würfel*
"hmm 4 und 1 gibt 5"
*zuckt die schultern*
"hätte besser laufen können"
*wendet sich linh zu*
"ist eigentlich sehr ungewöhnlich das er sich so direkt jemanden nähert du bist also was besonderes"


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*Lacht*
"Ihr habt genauso viel glück wie ich beim würfeln wie es scheint"
*kramt aus ihrgem Beutel eine Rote Hose hervor und ein Paar Schwarze Stiefel*
"Ich gehe schnell nach oben und ziehe den Rest meine Plattenrüstung aus. Sie wird mit der Zeit echt ungemütlich"
*Nickt alles anwesenden zu und macht sich auf den weg*


----------



## ipercoop (30. September 2009)

*lacht*
Ich und etwas besonderes? *lacht*
Ich bin eine stinknormale Blutelfin da gibt es nichts besonderes an mir , vielleicht mag er mich einfach ich weiß es nicht *zuckt mit Schultern und nimmt noch einen Schluck aus dem Tee*


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*grinst breit*
"normalerweise beißt er jeden den er nicht kennt nur bei dir kuschelt er sich ran als wärst du sein frauchen"
*denkt nach*
"schon seltsam! hast wohl nen guten draht zu tieren wie?"


----------



## ipercoop (30. September 2009)

Ja , als Kind habe ich immer die kranken und schwachen Tiere aufgepäppelt und dann mit ihnen gespielt *grinst und lacht*
Jaha - das waren Zeiten. *streichelt Zerberus*


----------



## Lethior (30. September 2009)

*kommt in einem schwarzen Anzug, das Schwert immernoch an seinen Rücken geschnallt an seinen Platz zurück*
Tut mir Leid, dass es etwas länger gedauert hat, aber ich musst das Bett einfach mal Probe liegen, da bin ich wohl eingeschlafen. 
*sieht Linh mit der Decke*
Alles in Ordnung mit euch?
*sieht den Hund an ihrem Bein*
Oh, einen neuen Freund habt ihr auch schon gefunden.
*lacht*


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*sieht den todesritter an*
"oh welch feiner zwirn für so eine billige absteige"
*lacht laut auf*
*wendet sich linh zu*
"hey aber nich das er wenn ich geh bei dir bleibt"
*lacht immernoch*


----------



## ipercoop (30. September 2009)

*schaut Chrysanthus an* Oh schick schick *lächelt*
Nun ich glaube ich hab eine kleine Erkältung aber mir gehts es schon ein weniger besser *niest*
Ja das is Zerberus *streichelt Zerberus*


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*kommt die Treppe beinahe heruntergfallen und flucht irgendetwas vor sich her*
*Letztendlich ist sie wohl behalten am Tisch angekommen*
"Es ist völlig ungewöhnlich, wie leicht man ist ohne seine Rüstung. Wäre mir beinahe zum verhängnis geworden"
*Setzt sich und betrachtet den zufriedenen Hund*
"Da haben sich wohl 2 gesucht und gefunden"
*kichert*
"Habe ich eigentlich irgendetwas wichtiges verpasst"
*Wirft einen fragenden Blick in die Runde*
"Oh willkomen zurück Chrysanthus"
*lächelt*


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*grinst breit*
"ja das mich mein ach so treuer hund verlassen hat"
*lacht laut auf*
"ach ja und unseren werten dk in seinem feinen zwirn ist schon immer so eine marter plattenträger zu sein wie?"
*lacht nicht mehr ganz so stark eher ein schmunzeln*


----------



## ElfeLuna (30. September 2009)

*Kilasia kommt diesmal ohne Dämon die Treppe wieder herunter und betrachtet die Gesellschaft*
"ich weiß nicht, ob es so gut war sich zu" *spricht das nächste Wort bestimmt aus* "entkleiden"
"ich habe eben durch zufall unseren Orc davon sprechen hören, dass sich die Trolle gerade treffen. Wer weiß schon auf was für hirnrissige Ideen man in einer Gemeinschaft kommt. Zumal in einer Gesellschaft die vermutlich binnen kurzem nichtmehr so ganz beisammen ist."
*ihr Tonfall wirkt dabei ziemlich abfällig ehe er sich wieder ein wenig aufhellt.*
"wenn ihr versteht was ich meine."


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*sieht die gnomin verdutzt an*
"Was meint ihr damit werte Gnomin?"


----------



## ElfeLuna (30. September 2009)

"so ganz nebenbei Drizzt, ich habe auch so etwas wie einen Namen." *knurrt was unverständliches*
"sind wir hier denn so sicher?"
*wendet sich dem Wirt zu und bestellt sich einen kleinen Schnaps*


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*kratzt sich am Kinn*
"Naja ihr habt schon recht Kilasia, aber ich kann nicht Tag und Nacht in meiner Plattenrüstung bleiben und ich denke das seht Chrysanthus genauso.
Auserdem fühle ich mich in der momentanen Gesellschaft schon recht sicher und ich habe ja meine Waffen immer in greifbarer nähe. Auch wenn es leider stimmt und man nie weis was da drausen vor sich geht aber das kann man leider fast nie im Leben. Setzt euch doch zu uns."
*Deutet auf den Platz neben sich*
"Dann müssen wir nicht durch die ganze Wortschaft miteinander reden"
*lächelt*


----------



## ElfeLuna (30. September 2009)

"ich bin zwar noch sehr jung und habe noch nicht sehr viel gelernt."
*macht eine kurze nachdenkliche Pause während sie zu Lentia hinüber geht*
"aber eines habe ich schon im Kindesalter lernen müssen: man sollte sich nie zu sicher sein, meistens ist gerade das fatal..."
"und gerade was trolle angeht... ich weiß nicht so recht"


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*lächelt Kilasia an*
"Ich bin nicht viel älter als du, denke ich doch deinem aussehen nach. Doch das heist nicht das wir uns nicht auskennen. Ihr habt recht mein Mentor hat mir oft von der hinterhältigkeit der Trolle erzählt. Wenn wir die Augen offen halten geht das in Ordnung, denke ich."
*Trinkt ihren Tee aus und streckt sich*


----------



## ElfeLuna (30. September 2009)

*schnaubt verächtlich* "die letzten die die augen offen halten wollten hatten danach keine mehr"
"ich hatte wohl mehr oder weniger Glück gehabt. Die Trolle sind gerade sehr auf Ärger aus wie es scheint."
*nimmt ihren Schnaps in Empfang und trinkt ihn mit einem Zug aus worauf ihr Gesicht sich kurzzeitig verfärbt*


----------



## ipercoop (30. September 2009)

Solange ich hier bin wird euch nichts passieren , nein ich scherze nur *kichert*
Hier ist es sicher und wenn dann sind wir doch alle bereit oder nicht? *


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*überlegt kurz und pufft ein, zweimal an der Pfeife*
"Ihr habt schon recht Kilasia. Die Trolle sind wirklich ein wenig auf Streit aus in letzter Zeit. Zumindest die ganzen wilden Stämme, wenn ich das so ausdrücken darf. Soweit man die Trolle aus Sen´jin als recht zivilisiert ansehen darf. Wenn ich den Worten meines Lehrmeisters vertrauen kann, was ich bisher immer konnte. Man darf ja nciht von einem Troll auf alle schliesen. Ich stimme Linh aber zu, wird sind alle kampfbereit denke ich"
*lächelt*


----------



## ElfeLuna (30. September 2009)

"ich meinte damit auch nicht unbedingt den Stamm der Sen'jin."
"und doch hört man von überall her von Zusammenstößen mit Trollen... naja sollen sie es versuchen ich habe mit ihnen noch eine Rechnung offen."
*geht erneut zum wirt um sich etwas zu bestellen*


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*Seht Kilasia hinterher*
"Ihr wollt uns nicht vielleicht erzählen was euch passiert ist"
*Blickt Fragend in ihre Richtung*


----------



## Cysiaron (30. September 2009)

"sie halten ihre versammlung ab. das machen sie alle sechs jahre. jeder stamm schickt ein paar priester und eine garde. sie begraben für die versammlung ihre feindschaft. reisende lassen sie in frieden, es sei denn, sie haben lange ohren. die langohrigen sind bei ihren fressgelagen die ehrengäste."
*krault seine ratte*
"eine gute freundin und ein freund sind bei der versammlung, und ich will für beide hoffen, das sie dran denken mir etwas Mojo mitzubringen."


----------



## Lethior (30. September 2009)

*Denk kurz nach*
Bisher hatte ich noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Trollen hier in der Gegend.
*Fasst an den Griff seines Schwertes*
Und wenn sie mich angreifen würden, wüsste ich mich zu verteidigen.
*sieht Kelasia an*
Ich glaube ihr macht euch da etwas zu viele Sorgen. Aber auch mich würde interessieren was euch widerfahren ist.


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

*überlegt kurz*
" Trolle sind zwar stark und hinterhältig aber man kann sie doch besiegen"
*deutet auf den Ork*
"auch wenn sie auf die idee kommen sollten uns anzugreifen müssten cysiaron und ich mit ihnen fertig werden oder was meinen sie herr ork?"
*zieht sein schwert um seine worte zu unuterstreichen*
---------------
ooc ich hab cysiaron genommen da er der einzige is der noch halbwegs in kampfmontur hier is


----------



## Lethior (30. September 2009)

Glaubt ihr nur weil ich mich umgezogen habe komme ich nicht mehr mit so einem Troll klar? 
*macht ein paar Knöpfe an seinem Anzug auf und entblösst ein Kettenhemd darunter*
Wisst ihr, ohne eine ordentliche Rüstung komme ich mir immer so nackt vor.
*grinst beschämt*
Aber wir sollten uns nicht so viele Gedanken um einen Kampf machen, schließlich wollen wir uns hier ja entspannen, oder nicht?


----------



## ipercoop (30. September 2009)

/ooc hey priester können keine platte tragen *g* ich auch /ooc off

Ach macht euch doch nicht so viele Sorgen , es wird schon nichts passieren *grinst*


----------



## phipush1 (30. September 2009)

/ooc

Name: Megisto
Volk: Draenei
Klasse: Schamane
Aussehen: hellblaue Farbe,Tentakelbart recht lang,weiße Augen
Charakter: ruhig,freundlich

/ooc off

*Megisto betritt die Taverne und lässt den Blick schweifen*
*Megisto setzt sich ans Feuer und wirkt Gedanken verloren*
Ein Wasser bitte!


----------



## phipush1 (30. September 2009)

*Megisto murmelt vor sich hin*
Beruhige dich und zügle deinen Hunger mein Freund!


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*Dreht sich in Richtung des neuen Gastes und lächelt*
"Willkommen"


----------



## phipush1 (30. September 2009)

*schaut auf*

Hallo!Habt ihr etwas dagegen wenn ich mich zu euch setze?


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*Schüttelt den Kopf*
"Nein, nein keineswegs. Setz dich ruhig zu uns und erzähle uns ein wenig über dich"
*Lächelt und deutet auf einen Platz am Tisch*


----------



## Lethior (30. September 2009)

*sieht den Neuankömmling an*
Hallo! Setzt euch doch zu uns, erzählt doch ein wenig über euch und gebt uns allen einen aus!
*lacht laut auf*


----------



## phipush1 (30. September 2009)

*steht auf und setzt sich zu den Fremden*
Ich bin Megisto Seelerufer.Ich bin ein Schamane der alten Schule und dazu ein medium das mit den Geistern der Welten in Kontakt steht.Ich bin gerade auf der reise zu einem Ort wo ie geister rufen.Und ihr?


----------



## phipush1 (30. September 2009)

*lacht*
Nun gut.Wirt ein Runde zwergisches Starkbier auf mich!


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

"Mich nennt man Lentia, freut mich euch kennen zu lernen. Ich bin auf der Durchreise zu meinem nächsten Auftragsgeber und eine Kriegerin"
*lächelt*
"Oh stark Bier, da habt ihr bei mir mitten ins Schwarze getroffen"
*kichert*


----------



## phipush1 (30. September 2009)

*Megistos weiße Augen fixieren Lentia*
Wünscht ihr euch einen Blick in die Zukunft?


----------



## Lethior (30. September 2009)

*klopft Megisto auf die Schulter*
Ihr seid mir jetzt schon sympatisch! Ich bin Todesritter und auf der Suche nach einem großem Lager des Kreuzzugs, aber das alles ist eine lange Geschichte und ich möchte euch ja nicht langweilen.
*denkt nach und lehnt sich zurück*


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*schweigt einen Augenblickt*
"Ich weis nicht so recht, vielleicht sollte ich das lieber sein lassen"
*denkt kurz nach und lacht dann*
"Aber dafür bin ich viel zu neugierig"
*Wobei sie das viel ewig in die länge zieht*


----------



## phipush1 (30. September 2009)

*Megisto lacht*
Die Elemente sollen euch segnen Todesritter.Habt ihr auch einen Namen?
*Megisto sieht wieder Lentia an*
Nun gut mein Freund.Doch lasst euch eins sagen: Die Zukunft ist nicht immer rosig!!!
*Megisto schaut wieder ins Feuer und spricht in einer uralten Sprache*


----------



## phipush1 (30. September 2009)

*Megistos Blick klart auf*
Nun....
Die Geister sprachen folgendes:
Die Vergangenheit wird dich in der Zukunft erfreulich berühren doch wird die Gegenwart bald ein grausiges Gesicht zeigen
*Die weißen Augen schauen auf den vollen Bierkrug*
Doch nun freunde lasst uns trinken!
*Nimmt einen großen Schluck*


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

/ooc warst schneller als ich /ooc off
*schluckt einmal kräftig*
"Ein grausiges Gesicht, das möchte ich lieber nicht sehen"
*Trinkt einen großen Schluck aus ihrem Krug*


----------



## Cysiaron (30. September 2009)

"ich kann mich in diesen tagen unbekümmert bewegen. ich gehöre zur leibgarde von blutsperrtrollen meines kriegstrupps. solange sie ihre versammlung abhalten gilt der friede auch für mich."


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*Dreht sich zu dem Ork*
"Na dann werdet wenigstens ihr kein grausiges Gesicht sehen in nächster Zeit"
*Trinkt noch einen kräftigen Schluck*
"Das muss ich jetzt erstmal verdauen"


----------



## ipercoop (30. September 2009)

*begrüßt Megisto herzlich* Hallo *lächelt*
Könntet ihr mir in meine Zukunft auch ein Blick werfen *schaut Megisto mit großen Augen an*


----------



## Lethior (30. September 2009)

*lacht*
Mein Name ist Chrysanthus, bei der Vorfreude auf frisches Bier habe ich wohl vergessen euch das zu sagen.
*klopft Lentia auf die Schulter*
Ach kommt schon, ihr könnt euch doch wohl gegen jedes noch so grausige Gesicht verteidigen.


----------



## ElfeLuna (30. September 2009)

*kommt vom Thresen zurück mit einem Glas Wein in der Hand*
*an den Todesritter gewandt* "Lieber zu viele Sorgen als zu wenige."
"Wie ich sehe, gibt es einen neuen Gast. Hallo!" *wendet sich mit einem Nicken an den Schamanen*


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*Nickt Chrysanthus zu*
"Ja da habt ihr Recht, bisher konnte mir noch keiner meiner Feinde Angst einjagen. Ich denke wenn sich das grausige Gesicht zeigt, dann werde ich es wohl oder übel zertrümmern müssen"
*lacht laut*


----------



## ipercoop (30. September 2009)

* schlürft ihren Tee und gähnt* Mann bin ich müde * kurz vor dem einschlafen *


----------



## a4techx7 (30. September 2009)

*muss auch gähnen*
"Hört doch auf damit Linh, sowas steckt doch an"
*kichert*


----------



## ipercoop (30. September 2009)

Hihi , da kann ich aber nichts dagegen machen *lacht*


----------



## a4techx7 (1. Oktober 2009)

*Trinkt einen kräftigen Schluck*
"Da habt ihr recht, dagegen kann man nichts machen"
*Streckt sich*
"Wir sollten schnell ein Thema zum unterhalten finden, nicht das noch jemand einschläft"
*lacht*


----------



## Artherk (1. Oktober 2009)

*geht zur bar und bestellt noch eine portion Raptorfleisch*
*geht zu seinem Stuhl zurück und reicht den Teller Linh*
"hier damit kannst du Zerberus füttern wenn du magst"
*überlegt kurz*
"nun mich würde ja interessieren was die Herrschaft in nächster Zeit so vorhaben"
*Kratzt sich am Kopf*
"ich persönlich muss ja 3 Tagen in Sturmwind sein, da wartet ein neuer Auftraggeber auf mich wie steht es mit euch"


----------



## a4techx7 (1. Oktober 2009)

*denkt kurz nach*
"Ich hoffe eure verletzung ist euch dabei nich im weg Drizzt. Ich habe eine Botschat erhalten aus einem Dorf in der nähe. Es klagt über Angriffe, jedoch wurde mir nicht genauer geschildert welcher Art. Ich hab mich gemeldet innen bei diesem Problem zur Hand zu gehen. Das wird meine nächste Arbeit, wenn ich es so nennen kann"
*schmunzelt*


----------



## Artherk (1. Oktober 2009)

*grinst breit*
"ihr glaubt doch nicht das ich wegen einer solchen lapalie..."
*deutet auf seinen arm*
"wie einen gebrochenen Arm aufhalten lasse?"
*denkt kurz nach*
"einzig und allein der auftraggeber könnte etwas dagegen haben"
*lacht auf*


----------



## a4techx7 (1. Oktober 2009)

*lacht*
"Das habe ich mir fast gedacht das ihr so etwas sagt, ihr habt aber vergessen das ihr jetzt nicht mehr alleine von Auftrag zu Auftrag ziehen müsst. Ihr habt ja eure Freundin und auch andernfalls sollte es kein Problem für einen Schurken sein die kleine verletzung zu verdecken. Für was gibts es sowas wie Umhänge oder einen Mantel"
*kichert und trinkt einen Schluck Starkbier*


----------



## Artherk (1. Oktober 2009)

*nickt beiläufig*
"ja so etwas könnte ich machen aber ich sehe eigentlich kein problem darin denn dieser auftraggeber ist wie soll ich sagen... ein Stammkunde und weiß das ich auch im verletzten zustand gute arbeit leiste"
*kratzt sich nachdenklich am kopf*
"ihr habt recht das ich jetz soladra habe aber ich bezweifle das sie mich auf meine aufträge begleiten wird"


----------



## a4techx7 (1. Oktober 2009)

*nickt zustimmend*
"Na wenn das so ist, dann müsst ihr euch darüber keine Gedanken machen. Was Soladra betrifft. Ich denke dabei habt ihr recht, ich meine ich weis nicht welcher Berufung sie folgt, aber wie eine Schurkin wirkt sie nicht auf mich"
*spielt mit dem Dolch herum, denn sie von Drizzt bekommen hat*


----------



## Artherk (1. Oktober 2009)

*nickt zustimmend*
"SIe geht den selben weg wie du, auch eine Kriegerin aber ich meinte eigentlich nicht das sie wegen ihrer Berufung nicht mitkommen würde sondern eher den Auftraggeber für den sie arbeitet"
*gähnt ausgiebig*


----------



## a4techx7 (1. Oktober 2009)

*versucht krampfhaft nicht zu gähnen*
"Jetzt versucht ihr es auch noch mich zum gähnen zu bringen"
*kichert*
"Das gefällt mir, eine Kriegerin. Ich muss sie unbedingt mal besser kennen lernen. Wenn sie Zeit dazu hat"
*gähnt*
"Sehst du jetzt hast du es geschafft"
*lacht*


----------



## ipercoop (1. Oktober 2009)

Was ich in nächster Zeit so vorhab? Ach ein paar Aufträge erledigen und dann einfach ein kleines Häuschen am Strand von Tanaris *träum* und wenn ich den richtigen finde Kinder aufziehen *kichert*
Och das mir erst jetzt eingefallen *fässt sich mit der Hand an den Kopf und kramt ein paar Bonbons aus einem kleinen Beutel heraus* 
Mir wurde gesagt das die Bonbons einen ein bisschen munter machen *grinst* vielleicht kann es und doch nicht schaden oder?
*nimmt einen und legt den Beutel in die Mitte von dem Tisch*


----------



## Artherk (1. Oktober 2009)

*grinst greift sich eins der bonbons*
"Da sag ich nicht nein danke linh*
*steckt es sich in den mund und verzieht das gesicht*
"na die sind aber sauer hui"
*lächelt wieder und deutet auf zerberus der unruhig mit dem schwanz wedelt*
"du ich glaub da wartet jemand das du ihn fütterst"


----------



## ipercoop (1. Oktober 2009)

Ach stimmt *beißt auf den Bonbon drauf * hoffentlich wirkt es jetzt schneller *lächelt*
Na Zerberus *streichelt Zerberus* hast du Hunger? *grinst und gibt ihm ein Stück Raptorfleisch*


----------



## a4techx7 (1. Oktober 2009)

*Nimmt ein Bonbon und betrachtet es von allen Seiten*
"Seht sehr lecker aus"
*Steckt es sich in den Mund und grinst nach ein Paar sekunden*
"Schmeckt auch sehr lecker. Was sind das für Bonbons"
*Seht Linh fragend an*


----------



## phipush1 (1. Oktober 2009)

*aufwach*
Entschuldigung meine freunde.Manchmal passiert es mir das ich einfach in einen Traum falle.Nun wo ich wieder da bin, werde ich eine Runde zwergisches Starkbier ausgeben!
*winkt dem kellner zu*


----------



## phipush1 (1. Oktober 2009)

*schaut Linh lange in die Augen*
Nun ihr müsst wissen das die Geister nicht immer sehr redsam sind.
*nimmt einen kräftigen Schluck*
Doch ich werde sehen was ich tuen kann.
*die weißen Augen strahlen auf*
*spricht in fremden Zungen*
*Blick klart auf*
Nun Linh, die Geister waren redsam.Euch wird in nächster Zeit ein großes Glück ereilen.Doch wachet, es kann schnell verinnen.


----------



## ipercoop (1. Oktober 2009)

Ein großes Glück *strahlt* Das hört sich super an *lacht*
Was das für Bonbons sind weiß ich nicht ich habe sie mal als eine Belohnung bekommen man habe mir gesagt die machen etwas munter *grinst*
*gibt Zerberus ein Stück Fleisch und umarmt ihn* Ach mein kleiner


----------



## phipush1 (1. Oktober 2009)

*strahlt*
Es freut mich zu hören das euch eure zukunft gefällt.
*nachdenlich werd*
Doch nun eine Frage: was treibt euch hierher?


----------



## ipercoop (1. Oktober 2009)

*grinst*
Ich wollt eine Pause einlegen - bei dem Wetter macht es mir kein Spaß weiter zu reisen , und ihr?


----------



## phipush1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Nun, um ehrlich zu sein: regen macht mir nichts aus.Es bringt dem Land segen genauso wie es die Sonne tut.
Doch auch ich ziehe ein Bett einen Felsen vor.
*lacht*


----------



## ipercoop (1. Oktober 2009)

Nun wenn meine Robe total durchnässt ist und in den nächsten 10 Kilometern kein Gasthaus ist , find ich , ist das ziemlich Mist *grinst*
Da bevorzuge ich eine trockene warme Stube *fühlt sich wieder wach*


----------



## phipush1 (1. Oktober 2009)

/ooc robe?
/ooc off
*lacht laut*
Ich werde euch mal eine Geschichte erzählen wo es euch richtig kalt den Rücken runterläuft!
*lacht nochmals sehr laut*
Habt ihr schonmal versucht den ganzen Weg von der Exodar nach Darnasus zu tauchen?Nein?
Nun ich musste dies einst tun um die Quelle des Verderbens des Wassers dort zu finden.


----------



## phipush1 (1. Oktober 2009)

*gähnt*
Nun freunde,ich werde mich erstmal auf mein Zimmer zurück ziehen.
*winkt*


----------



## a4techx7 (1. Oktober 2009)

/ooc Eine Robe ist ein Kleidungsstück, kannst du sehen bei den meisten Magiern und Hexenmeistern bei WoW /ooc off

*Schüttelt sich bei der Geschichte des Schamanen*
"Ich würde niemals so wiet schwimmen, schon garnicht wenn das Wasser kalt ist. Alle Achtung, das ist eine echte Leistung"
*Wendet sich Linh zu*
"Diese Bonbons sind einfach unglaublich. Ich fühle mich wie frisch aufgestanden"
*Reibt sich voll Vorfreude die Hände, als das Zwergische Starkbier den Tisch erreicht"


----------



## Lethior (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mal so frei und nehme mir auch einen Bonbon.
*nimmt einen der Bonbons und steckt ihn sich in den Mund*
Wirklich gut. Ich habe lange nicht Süßes mehr gegessen. Wenn ich draußen rumstreife bekomme ich meistens nur Wild, deshalb decke ich mich in Städten immer mit etwas Brot und Käse ein, da ist so ein Bonbon schon was feines. 
*sieht Linh an*
Warum wünschts du dir denn ein Häuschen in Tanaris? Da ist doch relativ viel Sand und...Sand... und nochmehr Sand. Der Strand ist vielleicht ganz schön, aber sonst wäre das nichts für mich. Viel zu warm und staubig in der Wüste dort.
*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## ipercoop (1. Oktober 2009)

/ooc ja  robe - joa priester magier hexenmeister tragen das in zB wow *g* nun das kennste bestimmt /off

Tanaris? Dort ist es total schön find ich *denkt nochmal nach* oder im Schlingendorntal jedoch nicht in der Nähe der Trolle oder gar Nagas *kratzt sich am Kopf und nimmt einen Schluck aus dem Becher*
*blickt Chrysanthus an* Nun wo würdest du denn gerne hin ziehen? *schaut Chrysanthus fragend an*


----------



## Lethior (1. Oktober 2009)

*denkt kurz nach*
Da muss ich nicht lange überlegen, so ein hübsches Häusschen im Dämmerwald wäre schon schick. Ein bisschen abseits von allem, dort hat man immer seine Ruhe und zu warm wirds da auch nie. Aber bevor ich daran denke wie mein Leben aussieht wenn ich mal sesshaft werde, will ich zuerst mein eigenes Ziel verfolgen. Und dann irgendwann wenn die Gefahren von Azeroth endlich gebannt sind werde auch ich endlich meine Ruhe finden, vielleicht mit einer netten Frau an meiner Seite, damit ich endlich entspannen kann ohne Überfälle der Geisel, amoklaufender Orks oder sonstiger Monster zu fürchten.
*sieht ins Kaminfeuer und versinkt in Gedanken


----------



## ipercoop (1. Oktober 2009)

Dämmerwald? Nun das ist mir doch etwas zu dunkel *lächelt* Aber es stimmt man hat halt seine Ruhe.. 
*schaut auch ins Feuer* Ach ja.. *denkt nach*


/ooc so bin mal in da heia , nacht euch allen /off


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

*grinst breit*
"verfallt ihr mir hier schon in träumereien von weit entfernten tagen?"
*denkt nach*
"es gibt noch immer unzählige Schlachten zu schlagen, Aufträge zu erfüllen und Monster zu töten... ehe wir in den wohlverdienten ruhestand gehen dürfen..."
*macht ein düsteres gesicht*
"sofern wir so lange überleben natürlich"


----------



## Minøtaurus (2. Oktober 2009)

/ooc ich habe leider nur am WE Zeit, da ich jetzt in einer neuen Firma bin grml./off

*Holt warmes Wasser von der Theke, streut Kräuter hinein und reicht es Linh.*
"Das wird euch wärmen, und falls euch mein für euch, mein vielleicht strenger Geruch nicht stört, könnte ich euch auch noch wärmen.
An Chrysanthus gewandt: Dämmerwald sagt ihr. Hmm hat nicht gerad auch hier die Geißel auch zugeschlagen? Und was ist mit den Ogern?
Außerdem wäre es mir da zu Düster, ich bevorzuge da eher weite, sonnenbeschiedene, und vor allem mit Gras bewachsene Ebenen, wo ich mir ein Kräuterbeet anlegen würde."
*Sieht zu Zerberus*
"Wo habt ihr ihn her, Drizzt, der sieht aus als käme er aus dem Schattenmondtal."


/ooc ich hatte soladra vor einiger zeit iene pm geschrieben, und gefragt, warum sie ncht mehr mit schreibt... sie meinte ihr wurde bier ode so raufgeschüttet, und wüsste jetzt nicht wie sie reagieren solle. ich konnte aber keinen beitrag finden, der das bestätigen würde../oocoff


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

ooc on lethi? der is net da minos er heißt jetz chrysa.. irgentwie so bitte editier das ja?
2. ja ihr wurde bier rübergekippt von nem untoten... hab ihr auch ne pm geschrieben hat aber noch nich geantwortet mal schaun wann sie wieder kommt Ooc off

*an den druiden gewandt*
"versuchst du dich etwa an linh ranzumachen?"
*grinst breit*
"ich glaube da könnt zerberus was dagegen haben"
*lacht laut auf
*schüttelt den kopf*
"Nein Zerberus ist nicht aus dem Schattenmondtal ich habe ihn damals aus den Klauen von Orks im Schwarzfelsgebirge befreit seitdem sind wir unzertrennlich..."
*grins noch breiter*
"dachte ich bis heute, denn offensichtlich hat mein ach so treuer gefährte mehr an der damenwelt gefallen gefunden als an seinem herrchen"
*fällt vor lachen vom stuhl*


----------



## Minøtaurus (2. Oktober 2009)

"Nein versuche ich nicht, aber sei erinnert mich an eine Bekannte, die ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehn hatte, abgesehn davon habe ich vor Hunden welcher Art und Form keine Angst."
*Greift hinunter, lässt den Hund an seiner Hand schnüffeln, und grault dann abwächseln die Köpfe*


----------



## ipercoop (2. Oktober 2009)

*lächelt und trinkt einen Schluck * Danke aber es ist wirklich nicht notwendig *grinst und streichelt Zerberus*
Hehe unzertrennlich werdet ihr doch wohl immer bleiben denn DU hast ihn ja befreit *betont das "du"*



/ooc Ist Zerberus jetzt ein Zerberus oder ein stinknormaler Hund der nur so heißt 

Zerberus = wächter vor der hölle mit drei köpfen *g*
/off


----------



## a4techx7 (2. Oktober 2009)

*seht Drizzt verwundert an*
Ich hoff ihr habt euch nix getan
*lacht und fällt dabei fast selber vom Stuhl*
Oh nochmal glück gehabt mein Fall wäre tiefer gewessen
*kichert*
"Tja das ist die Magie einer Frau, scheinbar kann ihr dein hund nicht wiederstehen"
*lacht*
Doch da ich selbst in meinem Kater einen solch guten und vor allem treuen Kameraden gefunden habe, weis ich das er niemals von deiner Seite weichen würde
*überlegt kurz*
Höchstens Linh möchte es so
*lacht*


----------



## ipercoop (2. Oktober 2009)

*grinst* Neeein ich möchte euch auf keinen Fall trennen nicht das ihr etwas falsches von mir denk*trinkt nochmal einen Schluck aus dem Becher mit den Kräutern*


----------



## Minøtaurus (2. Oktober 2009)

/ooc Da der Hund aus Schwarzfels ist, nehm ich stark an dass er 2 Köpfe hat /off

"Was mich wundert ist, dass sich die beiden, deutet erst auf den Hund, dann auf den Kater, so gut vertragen. Erfahrungsgemä, sind dich diese zwei Arten ja nicht ganz ein.
An Linh gewandt: Wieso würdet ihr in Tanaris wohnen wollen, ist es da nicht etwas zu heiß? Abgesehen davon, ist es fern jeglicher Magiequelle, selbiges gilt für Schlingendorntal. Bezogen auf euern eurem Volk angeborenen Durst nach Magie, würde sich abgesehn von der Insel Quel' Danas und den Immersangwald, ausschließlich de Mondlichtung, oder Teldrassil, anbieten. Letzteres aber eher weniger, da ihr in Teldrassil sicher nicht sehr gerne gesehn, geschweige denn aufgenommen werden würdet. 
Oder habt ihr es geschafft, euch von dem Durst zu befreien?

Aber wie gesagt, ich bervorzuge eher offen Grasflächen, oder schöne Wälder."


----------



## ipercoop (2. Oktober 2009)

Nun den Durst habe ich schon vor ein paar Jährchen überwunden , Tanaris und zu heiß?
Nun das liegt doch im Auge des Betrachters *grinst* wenn es einfach zu heiß wird im Meer abkühlen *lacht*


----------



## Lethior (2. Oktober 2009)

*grinst Linh frech an*
Oh, wenn ihr euch im Meer abkühlen geht, werde ich vielleicht doch einen Abstecher nach Tanaris machen.
*lacht*
Ich glaube ihr schafft es jedem der hier Anwesenden den Kopf zu verdrehen, Linh.
*wendet sich dem Tauren zu*
Könnte ich vielleicht auch mal von euren Kräutermischungen probieren? Nur Alkohol ist auf die Dauer auch ungesund.


----------



## ipercoop (2. Oktober 2009)

Nun ich würde mich freuen wenn du mal vorbei kommst *kichert*
Kopf verdrehen?  Nun *lacht* Ich denke nicht das diese Kräuter eine alkoholische Wirkung haben oder? *sieht Minos an*


----------



## Minøtaurus (3. Oktober 2009)

/ooc ich werrde versuchen mich jedweger weiblichen person zu entziehen, was persönliche reize angeht es sei denn es taucht eine taurin auf., ich versuche auch einen stolzen tauren darzustellen, eben einen sanftmütigen, der bemüht ist, seinen verbündeten zu helfe. Auch wenn es ein zweckbündniss ist.  darum, wende ich mich ausschließlich der handlung zu. /off

"Ich kenne von Natur aus die Wirkung der Pflanzen, auch wenn ich kein Alchimist bin, so weiß ich doch um die Wirkung diverser Gewächse. Ich würde einer Veründeten nie etwas anderes geben, als dass, was ihrem Wohlbefinden, zu Gute kommen würde."

"Minos versucht zu lächeln, was durchaus aufrgrund seine Körperbaus, als Drohung wahrgenommen werden kann, worauf Zerberus rein aus Gefühl, die Zähne flätscht, und zu Knurren beginnt. Als er aber entdeckt, dass es vonMinos kommt, und von diesem rein institkiv, weder für seinen Herrn noch für Linh resultiert, beruhigt er sich wieder, und senkt den Kopf."


/ooc ich hoffe das was ich über Zerberus, bezüglich der Gemütsregungen des Tauren betreffend, sie richtig, und im Sinne des Herrn gesprochen habe. /off


----------



## ipercoop (3. Oktober 2009)

Na dann kann ich dir vertrauen * lacht leise * 
* Bemerkt das Zerberus eben die Zähne gefletscht hat und streichelt ihn das er sich mehr beruhigt*
* schaut Chrysanthus an und kichert*


----------



## Artherk (3. Oktober 2009)

/ooc on  ja du hast recht minos mit dem was du über zerberus gesagt hast aber er hat keine 2 köpfe er sieht so aus wie der hund den man von der q ausm blackrock bekommt wenn ihr euch erinnert /ooc off

*sieht zu zerberus hinüber*
"mein kleiner freund ist eigentlich sehr handzahm und greift nur jemanden an der einen seiner freunde oder ihn bedroht.. deshalb ist auch die katze nicht in gefahr"
*denkt kurz nach*
"jetz wo wir grad bei dem thema sind dürfte ich vielleicht auch eine kräutermischung testen?"


----------



## Minøtaurus (4. Oktober 2009)

*Minos geht zur Theke, bestellt ein Glas Wasser, kommt zurück, streut Kräuter hinein, und reicht das dann Drizzt*

"Ich hoffe ihr mögt es kräftig. Diese Kräutermischung hat einen kräftigen Geschmack, hat aber einen süß-sauren Abgang"

/ooc Nein ich kenne die Quest nicht tut leid. Also ists nicht so ein Kernhund oder? /Off


----------



## ipercoop (4. Oktober 2009)

/ooc wenn ich richtig verstanden hab ist es so ein Worg oder nicht? Den bekommt man doch als Pet bei so einer Quest genau so wie die Spinne dies da gibt / ooc off. 


Drizzt lasst es euch gut schmecken * grinst und trinkt noch einen Schluck*
* krault Zerberus*


EDIT: Doofis ihr , schreibt doch mal was x)


----------



## Artherk (5. Oktober 2009)

ooc: ja linh du hast recht genau so ein worg isses ooc off

*prostet den anwesenden zu*
*nimmt einen kräfigen schluck*
"hui das ist ja schlimmer als cuergos gold..."
*schüttelt sich*
"aber danke das ich es probieren durfte"
*kramt in seinem Beutel*
"Wo hab ich denn blos..."
*murmelt etwas*
"ah da ist er ja!"
*zieht einen großen knochen heraus und wirft ihn linh zu*
"Das ist Zerberus lieblingsspielzeug"
*grinst breit


----------



## ipercoop (5. Oktober 2009)

*fängt den Knochen und grinst Drizzt an* 
*hält den Knochen hoch und bemerkt das Zerberus ganz aufgeregt ist und wirft den Knochen in die Taverne*
Los hol ihn dir *lacht*
*wendet sich zu Drizzt*
Seit wann habt ihr Zerberus?


----------



## Artherk (5. Oktober 2009)

*überlegt lange*
"Das müsste Ziemlich genau vor vier Jahren gewesen sein, Zerberus war da noch ein kleiner Welpe als ich ihn in einem Ork Lager im Blackrock fand.."
*denkt über die Zeit nach*
"eigentlich sollte ich ja nur einen Schamanen ausschalten aber ich konnte den kleinen einfach nicht allein zurücklassen so hab ich ihn mitgenommen und seitdem sind wir ein team"
*grinst breit*
"Wie steht es mit euch habt ihr denn keine tierischen begleiter?"
*lacht laut*
"Ausser jetzt zerberus natürlich.."
*zwinkert linh zu*


----------



## ipercoop (5. Oktober 2009)

Nein bisjetzt hab ich nicht wirklich einen gefunden *blickt traurig ins Feuer*
Aber ich finde ihr seit ein tolles Team *grinst*


----------



## Artherk (5. Oktober 2009)

*grinst breit*
"ja das sind wir ..."
*muss sich ein lachen verkneifen*
"aber ich weiß nicht wie ich ihn von dir wieder loskriege wenn ich die taverne wieder verlassen möchte"
*prustet lauthals los*
*wird wieder ernst*
*blickt zur tür*
"habt ihr das auch gehört?"


----------



## ipercoop (5. Oktober 2009)

*grinst* Das werdet ihr schon hinbekommen 
*blickt zur Tür und fragt mit einem Hauch von Ängstlichkeit* Nein was war denn?


----------



## Artherk (5. Oktober 2009)

*eine sorgenvolle Falte auf der Stirn*
"ich weiß es nicht... ich dachte ich hätte etwas gehört"
*Steht auf und zieht sein schwert*
"Ich werde nachsehen gehen!"
*geht in richtung tür*
"bleibt hier ich bin gleich zurück"
*tritt hinaus*


----------



## ipercoop (5. Oktober 2009)

*wartet und sorgt sich um Drizzt*
Ohje was denn passiert *spricht mit sich selbst*


----------



## Lethior (5. Oktober 2009)

*steht auf und läuft zur Tür*
Hey, Drizzt wartet! Kommt wieder her, das ist nichts.


----------



## ipercoop (5. Oktober 2009)

*blickt Lethior nach und seufzt* Nun wenn da nichts ist


----------



## Lethior (5. Oktober 2009)

*grinst etwas beschämt*
Ich glaube zu wissen was sich da draußen rumtreibt. Und in gewisser Maßen ist diese Geräusch wohl auch meine Schuld. Wie ihr wisst habe ich weder eine Katze noch einen Hund bei mir und alleine Reisen ist nicht so toll. Und die meisten Haustiere vertragen sich nicht all zu gut mit meinem Begleiter...


----------



## ipercoop (5. Oktober 2009)

Mit eurem Begleiter *freut sich*
Was ist es denn für eins *grinst*


----------



## Lethior (5. Oktober 2009)

*Sieht Linh etwas verunsichert an*
Ich glaube kaum, dass mein Begleiter euch so gut gefallen würde, wisst ihr er ist etwas seltsam. Ich weiß nicht so genau wie ich das erklären soll, aber er wird wohl den wenigsten hier ein freudiges Lächeln auf ihr Gesicht zaubern.


----------



## ipercoop (5. Oktober 2009)

Seltsam? *schaut Chrysanthus komisch an*
Wie kann denn euer Begleiter komisch sein? 

/ooc hab ausversehn Lethior geschrieben sorry /off


----------



## Lethior (5. Oktober 2009)

*setzt sich wieder hin*
Naja, er wird wohl kaum so sein wie ihr ihn euch vorstellt und gefallen wird euch sein auftreten wohl auch nicht unbedingt´. Das ist auch ein Grund dafür, dass ich ihn lieber draußen gelassen habe.
*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Er spricht auch nicht viel, aber er kann wenigstens gut zuhören. Auch wenn sein Grummeln manchmal doch etwas stört.


/ooc Ist der neue Name wirklich so schwer? /ooc off


----------



## ipercoop (5. Oktober 2009)

/ooc neee garnicht nur ich hab nur lethior gelesen und gleich geschrieben /off 


*seufzt* Ist es denn ein Brühschlammer? 
Die Vieher sind widerlich *lacht* und sie stinken und färben ab *grinst breit*
Wie der Herr so das Tierchen *lacht*


----------



## Lethior (5. Oktober 2009)

*grinst Linh an*
Wenn ich will kann ich viel widerlicher sein als so ein mickriger Brühschlammer.
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Aber nein, ein Brühschlammer ist es auch nicht. Aber auch nichts dergleichen. Ich sagte euch doch bereits das ihr es nicht wissen wollt. 
*nimmt einen Schluck von seinem Bier*


----------



## ipercoop (5. Oktober 2009)

Okey *verdreht die Augen* 
dann muss ich wohl aufhören so neugierig zu sein und mich mehr dir zu widmen *kichert*


----------



## Lethior (5. Oktober 2009)

*grinst*
Aber gerne.
*rückt etwas näher zu Linh*
Da hätte ich nichts gegen einzuwenden.


----------



## ipercoop (5. Oktober 2009)

*lächelt und lehnt sich an Chrysanthus an*
Hattet ihr schonmal eine Beziehung *grinst*
Darf ich du sagen?


----------



## Lethior (5. Oktober 2009)

*legt einen Arm um Linh*
Natürlich kannst du zu mir du sagen.
*denkt kurz nach*
Eine Beziehung...das ist schon sehr lange her. Beim Kreuzzug traf ich eine Frau, Merlia, sie war eine begnadete Kämpferin und wusste wie man mit einer Waffe umgeht. Wir waren lange Zeit in einer Einheit und kamen uns dabei näher. Wir hatten sogar schon Pläne für die Zukunft gemacht, doch...
*schluchzt leise*
...als wir in einen Hinterhalt geraten sind...wir konnten uns verteidigen und hatten fast keine Verluste...dann richtete sich hinter ihr ein Lich auf...es ging alles so schnell und ich konnte ihr nichtmehr helfen. Ich musst ansehen wie sie vor meinen Augen starb. Das war der schlimmste Moment meines Lebens. 
*seufzt*


----------



## ipercoop (5. Oktober 2009)

Oh das tut mir Leid für dich *tröstet Chrysanthus* 
eh was ist deine Lieingsspeise? Ich habe grade Lust dich eingeladen. , wo ich doch immer eingeladen werde * grinst*


----------



## Lethior (5. Oktober 2009)

Oh, eine leckere Blutwurst ist immer gut gegen Hunger.
*lacht*
Aber du musst mir nichts kaufen, ich habe dich doch gerne eingeladen.


----------



## ipercoop (5. Oktober 2009)

Klar , das mach ich gerne  * lächelt * 
* geht zum Wirt und bestellt eine Bluwurst und einen kleinen Obstsalat*
* legt 2 Goldstücke auf die Theke und trägt die Speisen langsam zum Tisch* 
So bitteschön der Herr * kichert * Lass es dir schmecken


----------



## Artherk (5. Oktober 2009)

*die tür geht auf und eine kreatur fliegt herein*
*wenige sekunden später betritt drizzt blutüberströmt den raum*
"hey chrysanthus gehört der wirklich zu dir?"
*deutet auf den am boden liegenden ghul*
"er hatte glück das er nicht getötet wurde drausen sind nämlich ein paar murlocs rumgeschlichen und haben ihn angegriffen..."
*grinst breit*
"nun ja die sind jetzt erledigt"
*denkt kurz nach*
"ich wollte eigentlich auch ihn töten aber im letzten moment brachte er ein paar unverständliche worte heraus die so ähnlich wie dein name klangen und da wollt ich doch mal nachfragen"
*sieht chrysanthus fragend an*


----------



## ipercoop (5. Oktober 2009)

/ ooc da hättich auch selber kommen können , ein ghul / off

* schaut Drizzt fragend an*  Ist alles klar? * spricht einen kleinen Heilzauber * 
Hoffe dir geht es ein wenig besser * seufzt * 
Ach diese Murlocs ... Einfach nervig


----------



## Lethior (5. Oktober 2009)

*wendet sich an Linh*
Vielen Dank, meine Schöne.
*beist von der Wurst ab*
Ja, der Stinker gehört zu mir. Ich hab ihm gesagt er soll Bescheid geben, wenn draußen was los ist, aber dafür ist ein Worg wahrscheinlich besser geeignet.
*spricht eine kurze Formel und ein grüner Schatten fliegt auf den Guhl, der sich aufrichtet und gierig nach der Wurst schielt*
Zu erst Mist bauen und dann noch eine Belohnung wollen? Wenn du Hunger hast geh die Murlocs fressen.
*etwas unverständliches knurrend verlässt der Guhl das Gasthaus wieder*
Deshalb habe ich keine Tiere. Die flüchten alle vor dem Kerl.
*von draußen hört man laute Schmatzgeräusche*
Genauso wie der Großteil aller Leute die mir begegnen.
*sieht Drizzt an*
Alles in Ordnung mit euch? Diese Murlocs haben ziemlich fiese Gifte, nicht dass sie euch erwischt haben.

/ooc  So ich bin dann mal im Bett, gute Nacht /ooc off


----------



## ipercoop (5. Oktober 2009)

* kichert und lacht über den Ghul* Schön gefräßig , hm ?
Ich meine ich habe in der Tasche ein paar Gegengifte falls es nötig ist. 
* isst ein bisschen von ihrem Obstsalat*


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

*grinst breit*
"ach ihr denkt wegen all dem blut?"
*hebt beschwichtigend die hände*
"Das ist gar nicht meins das blut gehört den kleinen fischmäulern da drausen... es waren ja nur 5 also keine panik"
*lächelt wissend als er sieht wie nah linh und chrysanthus beeinander sitzen*
"wie ich sehe ist euch die zeit allein nicht schlecht bekommen wie?"
*lacht laut*


----------



## a4techx7 (6. Oktober 2009)

*zuckt auf als die Tür aufgeht und der Ghul in der Taverne landet*
Ohje scheinbar bin ich kurz weggetretten, tut mir wirklich leid wie unhöfflich
*Seht in die Runde*
Hier hat sich ja einiges getan.Wie lange hab ich den geschlafen
*macht große fragende Augen*
Oh ein Ghul, ich traf einst einen Todesritter mit einem Ghul. Der war ein ganz lustiger Gefährte. Nicht sehr schlau und schwer zu verstehen aber verdammt lustig
*kichert*
Oh was ist den mit euch passiert Drizzt
*kratzt sich am Kopf*
wie lange habe ich nur geschlafen
*murmelt sie leise vor sich hin*


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

*zuckt mit den schultern*
"ach nichts wichtiges da drausen waren ein paar murlocs um die ich mich gekümmert habe"
*sieht an sich herab*
"könntet ihr mir wohl das handtuch reichen sonst klecker ich hier alles voll"
*streckt seine hand aus*


----------



## a4techx7 (6. Oktober 2009)

*nickt*
Na klar hier bitte sehr
*Reicht Drizzt das Handtuch*
Murlocs, die blöden Dinger. Bei dennen hatte ich meinen ersten Auftrag. Den werde ich niemals vergessen. Es wundert mich aber das sie sich jetzt schon ins Landesinnere trauen. Vielleicht haben sie hier irgendwo eine Siedlung an einem See.


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

*nimmt das handtuch*
"Ich danke dir"
*beginnt sich das Blut vom körper zu wischen*
*bemerkt eine Wunde*
"hmmm ich werd wohl langsam alt wie..."
*zeigt auf die Dolchlange wunde am unterarm*
"muss ich wohl wieder mal verbinden"
*murmelt etwas das nach verdammte murlocs klingt*
"wenn das so weitergeht kann ich meinen nächsten auftrag wirklich nicht annehmen"


----------



## a4techx7 (6. Oktober 2009)

*Betrachtet die Wunde*
Ohje, ihr habt aber auch Pech. Wie viele waren es denn.
*Sucht in ihrer Tasche und holt einen Verband hervor*
Mit verbänden muss sich jeder Nahkämpfer auskennen. Lasst mich dieses mal auch helfen
*Verbindet den Unterarm von Drizzt*
So seht doch gut aus, ich hoffe ihr seid zufrieden
*lächelt*


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

*betrachtet den verband*
"ja sehr gute arbeit danke"
*denkt kurz nach*
"es waren  5 murlocs mich wundert nur das mich einer von ihnen getroffen hat ich meine 5 sind ja nicht viele oder?"
*denkt an früher zurück*
"vielleicht werd ich wirklich zu alt für diesen beruf"
*blickt sich um*
"wo ist eigentlich dein kater abgeblieben?"


----------



## a4techx7 (6. Oktober 2009)

*Macht Große Augen*
Schnipp,Schnipp Schniiippp
*ruft vergeblich nach ihrem Kater*
Ohje er ist bestimmt nach drausen gegangen bei dem ganze Getümmel. Ich werde nach drausen gehen nach im Suchen. Bin gleich wieder zurück, wird hoffentlich nicht lange dauern
*Springt von ihrem Hocker und hebt einen der beiden Streitkolben auf und klopf mit der Hand darauf*
Ich nehm den hier mit nur zur Sicherheit, versteht sich
*lächelt*
Bis gleich


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

*grübelt kurz nach und eilt der gnomin hinterher*
"Warte ich helfe dir beim Suchen"


----------



## a4techx7 (6. Oktober 2009)

*Seht Drizzt hinter sich herlaufen*
Oh danke, wäre aber nicht nötig gewessen, auch wenn ich zugeben muss das ich mich hier drausen ohne Rüstung nicht sehr sicher fühle.
*Holt eine Kette hervor, an der eine kleine hölzerne Pfeife ist*
Ihr haltet euch am besten die Ohren zu, falls ihr gute Ohren habt
*Sie benutzt die Pfeife zwei mal und einer schriller Ton erklingt*
Das dürfte es schon gewessen sein
*lächelt*
Seht da vorne
*Hinter einer der Murlocleichen springt etwas hervor*
Das hätte ich mir gleich denken können
*Munter kommt der Kater mit einem Fisch im Mund angestürmt und spingt in die Arme der Gnomin*
So wir können zurück gehen, danke das Du mich begleitet hast
*lächelt*


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

*grinst breit*
"Es war mir ein vergnügen, aber jetzt muss ich unbedingt was essen.."
*hält seinen knurrenden magen*
"der kampf gegen die murlocs hat mich sehr hungrig gemacht"
*wobei er das h unendlich dehnt*
"möchtest du auch eine kleinigkeit?"


----------



## a4techx7 (6. Oktober 2009)

Das ist eine Gute Idee, jetzt wo ich den Fisch hier sehe, bekomme ich auch Hunger. Dann lasst uns gleich etwas essen
*kichert*
Da fällt mir auch ein passendes Rezept ein. Ich hoffe der Wirt bietet dieses auch an. Geräucherter Weisenfisch wirklick lecker.
*reibt sich die Hände*
Ich hab jetzt richtigen Hunger


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

*überlegt*
"Das klingt wirklich lecker wo habt ihr dieses rezept denn aufgeschnappt?"
*grinst breit*
"könnte auf meinen reisen hilfreich sein da ich ein kleiner hobbyangler bin"


----------



## a4techx7 (6. Oktober 2009)

*lächelt*
Ich habe mir die Rezepte auf meiner Reise zusammen getragen, dieses hab ich von einem alten Fischer. Einen großen Teil habe ich von meinem Mentor er hat mir sein Kochbuch gegeben. du musst wissen er ist ein Feinschmecker
*kacht*
Angeln ist wirkliich ein tolles Hobby. Ich angel auch aus Leidenschaft


----------



## ipercoop (6. Oktober 2009)

*grinst*
Ja angeln ist wirklich schön und beruhigend - natürlich nur wenn man an einem ruhigen Gewässer angelt *lacht*
*isst weiter* 
Nun da es ihr Blut ist kann ich mich ja beruhigen *lächelt*
Höchstwahrscheinlich haben sie hier in der Nähe eine Siedlung gefunden *schmunzelt*


----------



## a4techx7 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja das denke ich auch, wir hätte aber vielleicht ihre Leichen entsorgen sollen. Manchma lockt das noch andere an. 
*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Kann uns ja egal sein, die sind sowieso so zu doof um irgendetwas auszurichten
*kichert*


----------



## ipercoop (6. Oktober 2009)

Mit denen werden wir doch locker fertig *lacht*
*kuschelt sich etwas an Chrysanthus und kichert*


----------



## Minøtaurus (6. Oktober 2009)

*Minos sieht den Ghul und fängt leise zu knurren an, beherrscht sich aber. Dann sieht er den Schuren an, steht auf greift nach der verletzten Hand, drückt sie und fängt an einen Spruch zu murmeln. Als er fertig war, lässt er den Arm wieder los und sagt:*

"Ihr könnt den Verband abnehmen, ich habe eure Wunde geheilt. Ich habe gleichzeitig einen Entgiftungsspruch gewirkt sicher sit sicher, bei diesen Fischköpfen weiß man nie."

*Minos verlässt die Gastwirtschaft. Nach kurzer Zeit hört man lautes Donnern, dann ein Brüllen, und dann wieder Stille. Als er wieder durch die in die Wirtschaft kommt, sieht man ihm deutlich an dass es einen Kampf gegeben hat.*

"Ihr hattet rech Lenthia, es kamen mehr, Kanniblismus..."

*Minos schnaubt verachtend*

"nun gut ich habe sie alle der Mutter Erde zugeführt, und ihre Leichen sind auch vernichtet."
An Drizzt gewandt:"  wie gehts eurem Arm schmerzt er?"


----------



## ipercoop (6. Oktober 2009)

* schaut Minos an und grinst * Ich hoffe die Murlocs trauen sich nicht mehr an die Taverne ran.
Kannibalismus * denkt eine Weile nach und zuckt zusammen* wiederlich ...


----------



## Minøtaurus (6. Oktober 2009)

"Mal sehn, meiner Erfahrung nach, kommt ein Murlos selten alleine"

*Sieht Linh an und lächelt*

" Ihr müsst jedenfalls keine Angst mehr haben, zumal ihr ja nun auch nen Beschützer gefunden habt"

*Minos setzt sich wieder hin, und nimmt einen Schluck*


----------



## ipercoop (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja das hoffe ich doch * grinst und schaut Chrysanthus tief in die Augen* 
Aaaah hier hab ich doch etwas * zieht einen kleinen Beutel mit einem kleinen abgebrochenen Stück Worgknochen , eine kleine Baumrinde und 2 getrocknete Lichblüten heraus * 
Dieses Spiel hatte ich als Kind oft gespielt , du legst die Sachen auf deine Handinnenfläche ,schmeißt sie hoch und versuchst die dann auf deinem Handrücken zu fangen. 
Probier's doch mal * lächelt*


----------



## a4techx7 (7. Oktober 2009)

*macht große Augen*
Hört sich verdammt schwierig an das Spiel, Ich kenne es nur mit einem Gegenstand und selbst da ist es schwierig
*kichert*
Ich bin gespannt ob es jemand auf anhieb kann


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

*blinzelt verwirrt und kommt dann zu Drizzt und den anderen an den Tisch*
Tut mir leid, ich muss wohl eingeschlafen sein.
*schaut sich die ganzen neuen Gesichter an*
Ishnu'ala, allerseits. Mein Name ist Soladra Schattenwindd. Wie ist der eurige?
*schnappt sich einen Stuhl und sezt sich in die Nähe von Ihrem Liebsten hin.


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

*grinst breit*
"oh mein schatz du bist wieder aufgewacht"
*freut sich wie ein schuljunge*
"wenn ich kurz vorstellen darf das da ist chrysanthus seines zeichens todesritter, dann hätten wir da noch lentia auch eine kriegerin und natürlich unseren Druiden Minos"
*überlegt kurz*
"Linh und cysarion kennst du ja bereits"
*grinst und deutet auf chrysanthus und linh rüber*
*sieht dann jedoch besorgt auf soladra*
"wie geht es deinen wunden mein schatz?"


----------



## a4techx7 (7. Oktober 2009)

*Betrachtet die Elfin*
Seid Gegrüßt, we schon gesagt Ich heiße Lentia und habe schon viel von euch gehört, wärend meiner Anwesenheit. Freut mich euch kennen zu lernen
*lächelt*
Wir waren gerade am überlegen etwas zu essen. Vielleicht möchtet ihr ja auch etwas bestellen. Hab ich recht Drizzt.
*Trinkt ihren Krug aus*


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

*nickt Lentia zu und hält sich den knurrenden magen*
"Das stimmt ich bin am verhungern und schatz möchtest du auch etwas? ich lade dich natürlich ein"
*zwinkert soladra zu*


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

*winkt ab*
Nein danke, ich habe geradeekeinen Hunger.
*grinst die Gnomin an*
So, Drizzt hat also geplaudert..hoffentlich nicht allzuviel Schlechtes!


----------



## a4techx7 (7. Oktober 2009)

*kichert*
Nein, nein ich versichere euch das er nur Gutes über Euch erzählt hat. Man kann gar nichts schlechtes über eine stolze Kriegerin erzählen
*lacht*
Ich werde mir aber aufjedenfall etwas bestellen, ich hoffe es stört niemanden
*winkt den Wirt herbei*
So ich möchte gerne Geräucherten Weisenfisch und du Drizzt. Ach und wenn ich schon dabei bin, noch einen großen Krug zwergisches Starkbier
*wobei sie das O von groß ewig in die länge zieht*


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

*denkt darüber nach*
"ich glaube ich nehme das gleich wie lentia aber ohne starkbier bitte ich nehme lieber ein glas rotwein danke"
*wendet sich an soladra*
"nun wie geht es deinen wunden?"


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

*lacht*
Stolze Kriegerin, jetzt übertreibt mal nicht, ja?
*lächelt Drizzt beruhigend zu*
Alles bestens.


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

*seufzt beruhigt*
"na dann kann ich wohl ohne sorge essen wie?"
*lacht*
"jaja lentia ist schon eine lustige gefährtin sie würde gut zu unserem lethi passen "
*grinst breit über die idee*


----------



## a4techx7 (7. Oktober 2009)

*lacht*
Nun ich werde es versuchen. Es freut mich nur immer wieder eine Kriegerin zu sehen. Man hört ja oft genug Vorurteile das wir dazu nicht taugen. Naja bei euch Nachtelfen ist das ein wenig anderst wie ich schon oft gehört habe.
*kichert*
Lethi wer oder was ist das
*macht große fragende Augen*


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

*grinst*
Wenn du meinst, aber du bringst es ihm bei!
*wendet sich der Gnomin zu*
Leider ist dem nicht so. Uns gegenüber gibt es auch viele Vorurteile . Zu dünn, zu zerbrechlich, zu schmächtig, nicht muskulös genug und so weiter und so fort.
Lethior ist ein guter Freund von mir. Leider ist er schon gegangen...


----------



## a4techx7 (7. Oktober 2009)

*seufzt*
Ohje, ich dachte immer bei euch ist das ein wenig anderst. Ich denke jedoch wir haben schon oft genug das gegenteil bewissen, sonst würden wir jetzt nicht hier sitzen.
*lächelt*


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

*schaut geschockt drein*
"wie was ich solls dem kleinen beibringen?"
*denkt nach*
"ne das mach ich lieber nicht sonst friert er mich noch in einen Eisblock ein oder verbrutzelt mich das ist mir zu gefährlich"
*lacht laut*
"das kannst du als seine langjährige freundinn gern übernehmen schatz"


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

Nimm das klein besser zurück oder die Langjährige Freundin verbrutzelt dich in seinem Namen
*grinst*


----------



## a4techx7 (7. Oktober 2009)

*Macht große Augen*
Verbrutzeln, das hört sich aber gefährlich an. Mit Flammen hab ich schon zu viel schlechte erfahrungen gemacht
*lacht*
Ich hoffe das er diese nicht all zu oft nutzt


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

*streckt die zunge raus*
"würdest du mich denn dafür opfern?"
*lacht laut*


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss dich ja nicht gleich ganz und gar verbrennen.
*murmelt etwas und über ihrer Handfläche erscheint eine kleine Flamme*
Ich könnte dich ja nur... ankokeln.
*grinst böse*


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

*behält die zunge drausen*
"trau dich doch ! Trau dich doch!"
*beginnt soladra zu kitzeln*


----------



## a4techx7 (7. Oktober 2009)

*kichert wärend sie das geschehen beobachtet*
Ohje ihr seid mir ja ein lustiges Paar


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

*Unterbricht ihren Zauber und windet sich kichernd unter Drizzt Fingern*
Aufhören!Bitte! Lentia, helft mir!


----------



## a4techx7 (7. Oktober 2009)

*blickt verwirrt um sich*
Was mach ich den jetzt
*springt von ihrem hocker und beginnt Drizzt zu kitzeln*
Legt euch nicht mit uns Frauen an
*Sie lacht laut, als sie die Worte von sich gibt*


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

*muss jetzt auch anfangen zu lachen*
"hey das.." *kicher* "ist gemein. Zwei gegen einen "
"na warte du"
*dreht sich halb um und beginnt mit einer hand lentia zu kitzeln und mit der anderen soladra*


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

Grrr!
*reckt die Hand in Richtung Drizzt*
_Aedd Gynvael!_
* Ein paar Eissplitter schießen aus ihrer Hand und nageln den Kragen von Drizzts Lederwams an die Stuhllehne*
Ätschebätsch!


----------



## a4techx7 (7. Oktober 2009)

*lacht*
Schon praktisch, so kann man eine Schlacht auch für sich entscheiden. Seht schlecht für dich aus Drizzt
*kitzelt Ihn noch einmal kurz und reibt sich dann vor freude die Hände*


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

*verschrenkt die Arme und grinst wölfisch*
Tjaaa...
Wie gehts denn so, Eisprinz?


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

*flucht ausgiebig*
"zerberus nun hilf mir doch mal lenk sie doch mal ab"
*versucht verzweifelt die eissplitter zu entfernen*


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

Gib es auf, die kringste nicht aus dem Holz.


----------



## a4techx7 (7. Oktober 2009)

*kichert*
Jetzt bräuchtest du doch einen zweiköpfigen Höllenhund der ein wenig Feuer spucken kann
*lacht*


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

er hät ihm auch nicht viel genutzt. Schwarzes Eis kann man nicht schmelzen.


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

*grinst böse*
"dann bekommst aber auch keinen kuss mehr schatz wenn du mich nicht losmachst"
*streckt die zunge raus*


----------



## a4techx7 (7. Oktober 2009)

Dann musst du wohl oder übel für immer an dem Stuhl bleiben.
*kichert*
Na das ist aber ein Gutes Argument Soladra


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm...Stimmt. Okay, nicht erschrecken, ja?
*macht eine komplizierte Handbewegung und die Eissplitter gehen in Flammen auf und geben den Schurken frei*
So, und jetzt?


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

*grinst breit*
"nun kannst du dir deine belohnung für deine heldenhafte rettungsaktion abholen"
*beugt sich kichernd vor*


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

*beugt sich kichernd vor*


----------



## ipercoop (7. Oktober 2009)

Oh hallo zurück Soladra *lächelt*
*grinst Drizzt und Soladra an und gibt ein leises Lachen heraus*


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

*Zwinkert der Blutelfe zu und blickt Drizzt hrausfordernt an*


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

*beugt sich noch weiter vor und küsst soladra ganz sanft*


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

*erwiedert den Kuss *


----------



## ipercoop (7. Oktober 2009)

Hach ein süßes Pärchen *kichert*


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

*grinst breit*
"ihr zwei aber auch"
*lacht*


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

*Kuschelt sich an Drizzt*


----------



## a4techx7 (7. Oktober 2009)

*Nickt zustimmend*
Ja ein wirklich hübsches Paar
*Der Wirt kommt mit dem essen und trinken und stellt es auf den Tisch*
Oh endlich, ich habe einen solchen Hunger
*Wirft ein Paar Münzen auf den tisch*
Stimmt so
*Der Wirt sammelt diese schnell ein und verschwindet*
Diese Gaststätte muss irgendwas besonderes haben, hier finden sich wohl viele Paare
*Zwinkert Linh zu und trinkt einen kräftigen Schluck*


----------



## ipercoop (7. Oktober 2009)

*grinst* Muss wohl stimmen *schaut Chrysanthus an und kichert*
Hoffentlich findet ihr auch einen *grinst breit*


----------



## a4techx7 (7. Oktober 2009)

*kichert*
Naja damit hatte ich bis jetzt noch kein Glück, bin einfach ein wenig zu klein
*lacht*


----------



## ipercoop (7. Oktober 2009)

Klein aber fein *lacht*


----------



## a4techx7 (7. Oktober 2009)

*wird rot im ganzen Gesicht*
Danke, das freut mich wenn ich sowas höre
*Nippt verlegen an ihrem Krug*


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

*grinst breit*
"wie ich ja schon angemerkt hab lethi wär was für dich... der ist... ähh"
*grübelt nach*
"wie soll ich sagen ... von gleicher statur wie du"
*lacht laut*
"und er ist auch so ein lustiges kerlchen würd gut zu dir passen"


----------



## Naho (7. Oktober 2009)

/ooc war nun etwas sehr lange weg sry /ooc off
*Brogar öffnet langsam die Augen*
*sieht sich in der Runde um*
'' Oh ich dürfte wohl für einige Zeit weggenickt sein''
''Soviele neue Gesichter''
*wendet sich an Drizzt*
Könntet Ihr mir erklären wer die 
*zeigt auf die neuen* 
sind?


----------



## PhAm0 (7. Oktober 2009)

/ooc
Kurz zu meinem Charakter

Name: Jarkon
Volk : Menschen
Geschlecht: Männlich
Berufung : Teilzeit-Gaukler/Musiker
Aussehen: Etwas längeres zerzaustes braunes Haar, grüne Augen, Verdrecktes Leinenhemd, Leinenhose und Lederstiefel.
Charakter: (Zu) gutmütig, lustig, musikalisch , trinkfreudig
Besonderheiten : Hat immer ein große Auswahl an Flöten dabei

/ooc off

*betritt das Gasthaus und sieht sich erst einmal um*
"Seit gegrüßt meine Freunde"
*geht zum Schankwirt und ordert einen Krug Met*


----------



## ipercoop (7. Oktober 2009)

*grüst Jarkon*
Schönen  Abend Jarkon *lächelt*
Setzt euch doch zu uns *grinst*


----------



## PhAm0 (7. Oktober 2009)

*nimmt erst mal eine großen schluck*
"Dem komme ich nur zu gerne nach, sagt wie ist euer Name"


----------



## PhAm0 (7. Oktober 2009)

/ooc
sorry wegen doppelpost
/ooc off


----------



## a4techx7 (7. Oktober 2009)

*wendet sich dem neuen Gast zu*
Hallo werter Herr, wie darf man euch den nennen. Ich heiße Lentia. Vielleicht wollt ihr uns ein wenig über euch erzählen
*lächelt*


----------



## ipercoop (7. Oktober 2009)

* grinst * Mein Name ist Linh - Sonnenpriesterin und ihr?
Erzählt doch einen Schwenk aus eurem Leben. 
Was führt euch denn in die Taverne?


----------



## Artherk (8. Oktober 2009)

*grinst breit *
"aber natürlich brogar hier drüben haben wir lentia eine gnomen kriegerin und eine kleine ulknudel, dann haben wir da noch chrysanthus einen todesritter mit zwielichtigem begleiter und dort ist...ähh"
*deutet auf den menschen*
"wie war noch gleich euer name?"


----------



## Soladra (8. Oktober 2009)

*wendet sich nun auch dem Neuankömmling zu*
Seid gegrüßt. Mein Name ist Soladra Schattenwind.
*betrachtet den Menschen genau*
Eurer Kleidung nach zu urteilen seid ihr ein Musiker, oder?


----------



## PhAm0 (8. Oktober 2009)

*wendet sich Soladra zu*
"Seid gegrüßt. Mein Name ist Jarkon und ihr habt recht. Ich bin ein Musiker, der von Stadt zu Stadt zieht um die Leute zu unterhalten. Doch dies sind glücklose Tage für unser einer die meistens Leute haben nicht mehr viel übrig für uns Spielmänner. Aber lasst uns das vergessen und einen spassigen Abend haben"
*setzt sich zu Soladra*


----------



## ipercoop (8. Oktober 2009)

Ui Musiker *schaut Jarkon erstaunt an*
Spielt ihr denn viel Instrumente?


----------



## Minøtaurus (8. Oktober 2009)

*Sieht den Neuankömmling an, und rückt ein Stück zur Seite*

"Willkommen Brogar"

*Sieht Soladra an, und bemerkt*: "Oh euch hab ich ja noch gar nicht, und verletzt seid ihr auch"

*Minos hebt die Hand, deutet mit der flachen Hand richtung Soladra, und beginnt einen Spruch zu flüstern, worauf sich die Wunden schließen*

*An Drizzt gewandt.*

"Habt irh etwas gegen mich? ihr redet kaum was mit mir"


----------



## PhAm0 (8. Oktober 2009)

"Nunja ich spiele außschließlich verschiedene Flöten, mit einer Vorliebe für Schalmeien. Allerdings bin auch im Umgang der Laute vertraut"


----------



## ipercoop (8. Oktober 2009)

*lächelt*
Interessant *überlegt*
Könntet ihr etwas spielen? Natürlich würdet ihr auch ein paar Goldmünzen kriegen *lacht laut*


----------



## PhAm0 (8. Oktober 2009)

*lachend* "Aber selbstverständlich"
*springt erfreut auf einen der Tische, greift an seinen Gürtel und zieht eine Schalmei hervor*
"Erhebt euch meine Freunde und lasst uns Spaß haben" 
*beginnt eine fröhliche Melodie zu spielen*


----------



## a4techx7 (8. Oktober 2009)

*klatscht im Rhytmus*
Das könnt ihr wirklich gut, ich habe noch nie einen eurer Art gesehen, ihr scheint wirklich selten geworden zu sein
*schwenkt den Kopf zum Lied und lächelt*


----------



## ipercoop (8. Oktober 2009)

Das stimmt da muss ich Lentia Recht geben * zwinkert Jarkon zu und wirft ihm einen kleinen Beutel mit ein paar Goldmünzen zu*
*klatscht mit Lentia mit* 
Fantastisch * summt leise*


----------



## Artherk (9. Oktober 2009)

*knurr abweisend*
"Musikern konnte ich noch nie etwas abgewinnen..."
*setzt eine grimmige miene auf*
"nichts gegen euch persönlich jarkon aber ich habe damit schon unliebsame bekanntschaften gemacht"
*An Minos gewandt *
"Nein ich habe nichts gegen euch werter druide. ich bin ein Nachtelf wir wirken immer recht kühl auch wenn wirs nicht sind, hab ich recht soladra?"
*sieht zu seiner liebsten hin*


----------



## Soladra (9. Oktober 2009)

*blinzelt überrascht, als ihre Wunden sich schließen*
Ähhh... Danke.
Ich muss Drizzt rechtgeben, wir Nachtelfen sind nicht so schlecht wie unser Ruf.


----------



## ipercoop (11. Oktober 2009)

*nickt Soladra zustimmend zu* 
Minos sie sind wirklich nicht so schlecht wie du denkst *grinst*
*kuschelt sich an Chrysanthus und gibt ihm einen sanften Kuss*


----------



## Lethior (11. Oktober 2009)

*Steht auf und geht die Treppe herunter. In voller Plattenmontur kommt er gedankenverloren herunter und verlässt das Gasthaus wortlos*


----------



## ipercoop (12. Oktober 2009)

Eh - hab ich was falsch gemacht? * schaut Chrysanthus traurig nach*
Warte doch * springt auf und verlässt das Gasthaus*


----------



## a4techx7 (12. Oktober 2009)

*schaut den beiden verwirrt hinterher*
Hab ich irgendetwas verpasst
*Schaut fragend in die Runde*


----------



## PhAm0 (12. Oktober 2009)

*Hört auf zu spielen und schaut ebenfalls verwundert in die Menge*
"Was war das denn?"


----------



## !Albador! (13. Oktober 2009)

/ooc
Name: Albador
Volk : Zwerg
Geschlecht: Männlich
Berufung : Jäger
Aussehen: lange dunkel braune haare (auf dem Kopf und am Kinn), zerfurschtes gesicht, viele narben (vor allem durch Biss und Kratzwunden von Tieren), braune lederrüstung mit metallteilen verstärkt, immer eine lange Flinte auf seinem Rücken und 2 Dolche im Gürtel
Charakter: verschlossen, zurückhaltend, überlegend, scharfsinnig 
Besonderheiten: kann gut kochen und aus dem Fell toter Tiere so einiges herstellen, hat als treuen Begleiter einen silberfarbenen Wolf dabei 
/ooc off

*Die Schanktür öffnet sich und ein eisiger Wind pfeift durch den Gastraum. Ein alter Zwerg tritt ein und mit ihm ein riesiger silberfarbener Wolf. Der Zwerg geht auf den Kamin zu und legt seinen regennassen Umhang ab. Er setzt sich hin und massiert seine Beine - In der zwischenzeit hat es sich der Wolf ebenfalls vor dem Kamin gemütlich gemacht und man hört ein leichtes zufriedenes Knurren. Der Zwerg scheint wenig Notiz von den anderen Gästen zu nehmen und winkt nur den Wirt zu sich heran.*

"Ein Krug starkes Zwergenbier wenn Ihr habt und etwas Trockenfleisch für mich und meinen Begleiter"


----------



## a4techx7 (13. Oktober 2009)

*zuckt mir den Schultern*
Ich habe keine Ahnung wer oder was in dazu bewegt hat wie ein verrückter aus dem Gasthaus zu rennen
*überlegt kurz*
vielleicht kommen sie ja gleich wieder zurück
*Seht den neuen Gast*
Hallo werter Herr
*Prostet dem Zwerg mit ihrem Krug zwergischem Starkbier zu*


----------



## Artherk (13. Oktober 2009)

*zuckt ebenfalls mit den schultern*
"ich kann mir nicht vorstellen warum er jetzt rausrennt"
*bemerkt den zwerg*
"Ich grüße euch werter Zwerg! Mein Name ist Drizzt und der eure?"


----------



## !Albador! (13. Oktober 2009)

*Der alte Zwerg hebt sein Krug leicht in Richtung der Gnomin und prostet Ihr zu ... dabei krault er den Wolf im Nacken. Dieser war aufgesprungen als die Gnomin sich Ihnen zugewand hatte* 

"ganz ruhig mein guter ... hier will uns niemand etwas böses ... denke ich" 

*der Wolf legt sich wieder zu dem Zwerg ohne jedoch die Gnomin aus den Augen zu lassen. Der Zwerg wendet sich der Gruppe zu ohne jedoch aufzustehen*

"Mein Name ist Albador und ich bin Jäger von Beruf ... "


----------



## a4techx7 (13. Oktober 2009)

*Lächelt*
Ich möchte euch ganz sicher nichts böses, 
*kichert*
Ich heise Lentia wenn ich mich vorstellen darf.
Wie ist den euer Name werter Herr Zwerg. Ihr könnt euch gerne zu uns setzen wenn ihr wollt.
*deutet auf einen freien Platz am Tisch*


----------



## !Albador! (13. Oktober 2009)

*Der Zwerg deutet auf den Wolf* 

"Ihr müsst Lugon verzeihen ... er ist sehr vorsichtig bei Leuten die er nicht kennt ... Gern setze ich mich zu euch"

*Der Zwerg erhebt sich langsam und stellt den freien Stuhl an die Tischseite welche zum Feuer im Kamin gelegen ist*

"Nach 5 Tagen in der Wildnis tut es gut mal wieder im warmen und trockenen zu sein"

/ooc
Der Name steht schon im Post davor ... als Artherk gefragt hatte hatte ichs als edit noch schnell rangepackt
/ooc off


----------



## Artherk (13. Oktober 2009)

*nickt zustimmend*
*blickt auf zerberus der es sich wieder an der seite von drizzt bequem gemacht hat und krault ihn etwas*
"Was habt ihr eigentlich in dieser Gegend gemacht wenn ich fragen darf?"


----------



## !Albador! (13. Oktober 2009)

"Ich bin auf der Jagd. Die Bewohner eines Bergdorfes nördlich von Hier haben mich dafür bezahlt einen Bären zu töten, welcher Ihnen schon seit längerer Zeit immer mal wieder das ein oder andere Rind stiehlt." 

*Der Zwerg deutet auf den dicken Umhang welchen er vor den Kamin gehangen hat* 

"Viel mehr ist von dem Bären nicht übrig ... aber ich muss sagen er war ein würdiger gegner und hat mir ganz schön zu schaffen gemacht"


----------



## Artherk (13. Oktober 2009)

*zieht beeindruckt die augenbrauen hoch*
"Ihr müsst wohl ein erfahrener jäger sein wie ich vermute..."
*deutet auf den wolf*
"wo habt ihr den denn her?"


----------



## !Albador! (13. Oktober 2009)

"ich bin schon erfahren ... doch erfahrung erkauft man sich leider durch das alter" 

*der zwerg schmunzelt verschmitzt*

"Lugon begleitet mich schon seit vielen Jahren. Seine Mutter ist in einer Lawine in den Bergen Dun Moroghs umgekommen ... ich hab ihn aufgenommen und groß gezogen. Er ist mir eine große Hilfe beim aufspüren der Beute und auch im Kampf hat er mich schon das ein oder andere mal beschützen können"

*Lugon hebt leicht den Kopf und stößt ein zufriedenes Knurren aus*

"Seht Ihr ... er versteht genau was ich sage" 

*Der Zwerg streicht sich zufrieden über seinen Bart, holt eine Pfeife aus seinem Rucksack und zündet sie an*


----------



## Artherk (13. Oktober 2009)

*Schaut auf den Großen wolf*
"Ah ich verstehe er ist wirklich ein wunderschönes tier und groß..."
*lächelt beiläufig*
"Da wirkt mein Zerberus ja fast wie ein Welpe dagegen"
*hört ein gekränktes knurren*
"War doch nur ein witz mein kleiner*
*streichelt zerberus versöhnlich*
"und wohin führt euch euer weg werter albador?"


----------



## !Albador! (13. Oktober 2009)

"mich zieht es immer dahin, wo es für mich etwas zu tun gibt ... jetzt werde ich erst einmal hier in der Taverne bleiben für ein paar Tage um mich aufzuwärmen. Ich will Versuchen im nahen Dorf ein paar meiner Fälle zu verkaufen welche ich im Stall hinterlegt habe"

*Albador beugt sich in Richtung Artherk und spricht leise weiter*

"ich will die Leute hier nicht erschrecken doch ich habe von einer Ogerbande nicht weit von Hier gehört ... 3 oder 4 Tagesmärsche nordöstlich haben sie Ihr Lager aufgeschlagen. Ich denke dies könnte meine nächste Aufgabe werden. Mal sehen in welche Richtung sie weiterziehen"


----------



## Artherk (13. Oktober 2009)

*grinst breit*
"ich will euch ja nicht den spaß verderben werter jäger... aber soweit ich weiß hat die gute lentia hier"
*deutet auf die gnomin*
"erst vor wenigen stunden mit diesen ogern abgerechnet"
*kichert belustigt*
"und soweit ich das gehört habe macht sie keine halben sachen"


----------



## a4techx7 (13. Oktober 2009)

*kichert*
Ja ich bin da ein Paar Ogern begegnet. Ich kann eins dazu sagen, wenn es die gleichen sind dann muss man diese nicht mehr fürchten. Tut mir leid wenn ich euch um eure Arbeit gebracht habe
*Trinkt einen Schluck aus ihrem Krug*
Doch ich denke das sollte keinen stören
*zwinkert mit einem Auge*


----------



## Minøtaurus (14. Oktober 2009)

/ooc ich werde einen charakterwechsel machen /off

 *Minos sieht in die Runde und erhebt sich*

 "Es tut mir leid euch verlassen zu müssen, aber ich muss weiterziehen falls Bärenfell auftauchen sollte teilt es ihm bitte mit"

 *Minos schnaubt kurz auf, geht noch ienmal an die Theke, bestellt noch eine Abschiedsrunde und geht durch die Türe."

 /ooc

 Name: Fatifer

 Volk: Untot

 Klasse: Schurke

 Aussehn: Haarlos, leere schwarze Augenhöhlen, um den Mund leicht Verwest.

 Charakterzüge: Zurückhaltend, Misstrauisch, aber für seine Freunde würde er in den Tod gehn.

Er hat eine rauchige Stimme.
/off

*Kaum hat Minos das Lokal verlassen, weht ein Geruch nach totem Flesich durch den Eingang, und ein Untoter betritt den Raum*

"Mistwetter verdammtes"

*Er blickt in die Runde sieht den bunten Haufen, geht an die Theke und bestellt sich ein Bier, uns setzt sich dann die Gruppe beobachtend, an einen Tisch in der Nähe*


----------



## Artherk (15. Oktober 2009)

ooc Push *hust hust* hier liegt ja meterdick staub weil keiner postet wie wärs lethi? ooc off


----------



## ipercoop (15. Oktober 2009)

/ooc jaaa lethi schreib mir die pn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /off


----------



## Cysiaron (15. Oktober 2009)

*grunzt kehlig*
"Oger"
*nimmt noch einen schluck*
"Oger...
als ich den ersten tötete war ich 18. und es war nicht leicht. ihnen in den bauch zu stechen reicht nicht. es sind keine leichten feinde. besonders die zweiköpfigen nicht."
*zuckt die schultern*
"was wisst ihr schon von Ogern."


----------



## Soladra (16. Oktober 2009)

Mehr als ihr vermutlich glaubt.
*lächelt den Neuankömmlingen freundlich zu und schnippt dem Musiker ein Goldstück zu*
Ihr müsst wisse, I..Ich meine, mein Boss hat mir recht viel über die Völker Azeroths gelehrt...und auch über dieim wirbelnden Nether. Besonders über die.
*grinst*
Zwei Ogerhäuptlinge begrüßen sich, indem sie sich anbrüllen und die Köpfe aneinander hauen. Kein wunder sind die so blöde...
*kichert*


----------



## Cysiaron (16. Oktober 2009)

"blöde... das ist eure antwort auf alles was ihr nicht versteht."
*knackt sich die klauenknochen geräuschvoll durch*
"oger sind nicht blöde, sie sind direkt. sie sind laut, ja; und sie stinken schlimmer als fünf zusammengebundene zwerge. "
*fischt ein insekt aus seinem getränk*
"ich war mal gast bei ihnen, ihr häuptling war einer von den zweiköpfigen. ihre höhlenmalereien sind keine lustigen bilder, es ist ihre geschichte. es sind gefähriliche krieger ohne gewissen. eine armee von ihnen könnte selbst die tore von eisenschmiede brechen."
*seufzt*
"aber leider sind sie führungslos."


----------



## Soladra (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich stimme euch zu, aber... Nun ja, sagen wir, sie sind nicht auf dem neusten Bildungsstand.


----------



## Gurk1 (17. Oktober 2009)

/ooc

Name: Grimna

Rasse: Zwerg

Berufung: Paladin 

Aussehen: Langer schwarzer Bart und Haare (beides recht ungepflegt) Trägt einen verschmutzten Brustpanzer und verrostete Arschienen die Hose ist einfach und aus Leder gefertigt.

Charakter: ein herzensguter zwerg der gerne mal einen über den durst trinkt... Neu in der Gegend.

/ooc off

*Die Bartür öffnet sich und ein vor sich hin murmelder Zwerg tritt ein*

"unglaublich.... einfach so... "

*Blickt verwundert in die Runde und setzt sich eine Ecke der bar*

"Wirt einmal das stärkste was du da hast!"


----------



## Cysiaron (17. Oktober 2009)

*rümpft die nase*
"ein neuer gestank ist eingetroffen"


----------



## a4techx7 (17. Oktober 2009)

*Prostet dem neuen Gast mit ihrem Krug zwergischen Starkbier zu*
Seid gegrüßt werter Herr Zwerg
*trinkt einen kräftigen Schluck*


----------



## Gurk1 (17. Oktober 2009)

*Hebt seinen Becher nimmt einen kräftigen Schluck*
"Das Licht sei mit euch werte Frau"
*wendet sich dann langsam dem Ork zu*
"Ahh.... ich stinke also?! Wer glaubst du eigentlich wer du bist mich hier so anzusprechen??"
*Nimmt noch einen Schluck und murmelt leise"
"Beim Licht!! Orkse.. einfach unglaublich!"


----------



## Cysiaron (17. Oktober 2009)

*mustert den kurzen um festzustellen zu welchem clan er gehört*
"ich bin Graschak Gromshak Cysiaron Elfenschänder, und ja; du stinkst.  du riechst wie diese löcher, die ihr ständig in die berge grabt."


----------



## Gurk1 (17. Oktober 2009)

*spricht langsam und wählt seine Worte mit bedacht*
"Nun mein Herr _Elfenschänder_...."
*grinst kurz*
"....ich muss euch recht geben, unsere Minen sind etwas.... gewöhnungsbedürftig... aber denoch haben sie uns großen Reichtum beschert. Und, nur um es zu erwähnen, ihr Orks seid auch nicht grad das was ich unter einer frischen Sommerbrise verstehe."
*winkt den Wirt für einen Becher Met rüber*
"Aber dennoch ich bin nicht hier um mich mit euch zu streiten. Wir müssen ja keine Freunde werden, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine"


----------



## Cysiaron (18. Oktober 2009)

"freunde, pah! für gelbes erz würdest du sogar deinen vater verkaufen.  Elfenschänder ist einer meiner namen. zwergenbrecher und gnomenfresser gehören auch noch dazu."
*tippt sich an den schädel und sinniert kurz und spricht leise zu sich*
"oder wars doch zwergenfresser und gnomenbrecher?"


----------



## Gurk1 (18. Oktober 2009)

"Ihr habt Glück das meine Weg hierhin schwer war."
*Leer den Krug in einem schluck*
"Zwergenbrecher, Elfenschänder.... das ich nicht lache! Ein Glück das wir Paladine und solche albernden Namen nicht geben. Ich habe schon Schlachten geschlagen da konntet ihr noch nicht einmal laufen."
*Hält kurz inne und denkt nach*
"Euer Vater... wie war sein Name??"


----------



## Cysiaron (18. Oktober 2009)

*spuckt aus*
"was geht dich der name meines vaters an?!"
*kratzt sich am rücken*
Paladin, ja? du glaubst duch an ein so komisches licht. warum?"
*legt ein spöttisches grinsen auf*
"hast du angst im dunkeln?"


----------



## Minøtaurus (19. Oktober 2009)

* fatifer sieht sich den zwerg an, dann blickt er zu graschak, und lässt ein kehliges lachen hören*

"immer diese dummen orks, und die sturen zwerge, das könnte interessant werden. An den Ork gewandt: "Seht euch vor, es ist ein|: Fatifer spuckt auf den Boden Paladin, wenn ihr ihm den Rücken zu kehrt, könnte NICHT nur sein Schwert, oder der Stiel seines Streitkolben in eurem Hintern stecken"


----------



## Gurk1 (19. Oktober 2009)

*schaut Cysarion genauer an*
"Dein Gesicht kommt mir bekannt vor und deine Art auch. Es wäre kein Wunder wenn ich einst mit deinem Vater gegen die Untoten horden zusammen angetreten wäre. Viele Mitglieder beider Fraktionen kämpften unter dem Banenr der Argentumdämmerung zusammen..... Und ja ich glaube an das Licht. Und nicht weil ich die Dunkelheit fürchte die sich über uns ausbreitet sondern weil es der beste Weg ist sie zu bekämpfen."
*bleibt einen Augenblick in Gedanken und wendet sich dann an Fatifer*
Und wer seid ihr? Was gibt euch das Recht die Zwerge zu bewerten?? Und auch wenn es mir nicht leicht fällt...
*hält kurz inne*
...Orkse sind lange nicht so dumm wie man meint. Aber ich denke Leute wie ihr verstehen davon nicht... euer Verstand ist wohl verloren gegangen bevor ihr... "frei" wurdet."


----------



## Minøtaurus (19. Oktober 2009)

"Ich kann mich an eine Zeit erinnern, da kämpften Menschen, so auch ich,gegen die Geißel, und Zwerge, ja die hatten seinerzeit mit sich selbst zu kämpfen. Ich erinner mich an eine Zeit, als die ZWERGE sich NICHT genötigt fühlten iherer Allianz zu helfen. Dabei habt ihr den Menschen, so viel zu verdanken. UND IHR wollt wissen warum ich es ir Anmaße über euch zu richten? Die Geschichte hat uns gelehrt, dass auf euch Kurzbeiniges Volk Weder in der Allianz noch auf Hordeseite Verlass ist.
Ja ich bin ein Untoter, ein Verlassener, wie die anderen uns jetzt nennen, aber ich habe nichts vergessen, ich werde nichts vergeben. Arthas, die Geißel. Ich habe gehört, dass sich in Gilneas neues Unheil für uns zusamenbraut. Wegen dieser SPITZOHREN. Ich bin ein Verlassener. Wo ich bin IST Unterstadt, wo ich sein werde IST Unterstadt.
Die Horde, so sehr ich die einzelnen Völker nicht verstehe, und auch nicht verstehen mag, waren die ersten und einzigen, die uns seinerzeit, nach derm Krieg mit der Geißel aufgenommen haben. Darum stehe ich auf ihrer Seite. es ist lediglich ein Zweckbündniss."

*Fatifer sieht von seinem Becher auf, sieht in die Runde, hebt den Becher, und trinkt einen Schluck*


----------



## Minøtaurus (20. Oktober 2009)

/ooc wär doch nett, wenn wir und mal ingame wirklich in einem der orte treffen würden. jeder erstellt sich seinen charakter, und kommt dann sobald es geht nacht beute bucht./off


----------



## ipercoop (20. Oktober 2009)

/ooc hehe ja wär super , bzw ich finds super , was meint ihr?
aso warum ich nicht schreibe - weil ich auf lethiors antwort warten muss *g* /ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (20. Oktober 2009)

"Aha.. di bist also stolz darauf das ihr sowohl die Allianz als auch die Horde in Nordend verraten habt?? Ich hatte sozusagen Glück das ich beim Sturm auf den Kreuzfahrerturm verwundet wurde und deshalb im Lazarett lag."
*schüttelt sich kurz als ob er die errinerung vertreiben will*
"Und ich habe noch nie direkt im dienste der Allianz gestanden.Ich bin ein Diener des Lichts und nur ein weiserer und gläubiger Paladin kann mir etwas befehlen. Und Lorderon oder _Unterstadt_ wie ihr es nennt.... eines tages... glaubt mir wird es wieder in altem Licht erstrahlen. Und über die Vorgänge in Gilneas werde ich nichts sagen da ich kaum mehr wissen werde als ihr.
*leert seinen Krug und winkt den Wirt mit einem neuen ran*


----------



## Gurk1 (20. Oktober 2009)

/ooc bin ich auch für wir müssen und nur entscheiden wo und auf welchem server /ooc off


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. Oktober 2009)

/ooc anbieten würde sich ein RP-PVE Server ein neuer... da kurz auf 15 oder 20 spielen und dann in der kneipe von beute bucht treffen /off

"Ihr sagt wir hätten die Horde und die Allianz verraten? Dabei waren es die Paladine, die Lordaeron in Stich ließen. Das in Nordend war ein Verrat aus dem Apothekerlager."


----------



## ipercoop (21. Oktober 2009)

*die Gasthaustür öffnet sich und Linh trit klitschnass und mit Tränen im Gesicht ins Gasthaus*
Ich konnte ihn nicht finden *seufzt und läuft die Treppen hoch*
*kommt nach einer Weile wieder herunter in einer neuen Robe und legt die nassen Klamotten vors Feuer und setzt sich an den Tisch*
Ich weiß nicht hab ich etwas falsch gemacht? *Tränen kullern langsam herunter+


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

*sieht linh aufmunternd an*
"Nein das glaube ich nicht meine liebe..."
*denkt darüber nach*
"vielleicht wurde er ja per telepathi von seinem meister gerufen, ich hab gehört bei manchen todesrittern soll das möglich sein"
*schickt zerberus zu linh*
"aber nun lacht mal wieder"
*setzt ein großes lächeln auf*


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. Oktober 2009)

* Fatifer sieht zu der Elfe, geht hinüber, und reicht ihr ein Taschentuch, danach settz er sich neben sie, und versucht sie in die Arme zu nehmen*

"Ich hoffe es stört euch nicht, dass ein toter Körper euch trösten will"

*Fatifer sieht kurz zum Wirt, und bestellt einen roten Wein für die Elfe*


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

*grinst breit*
"ich wäre vorsichtig untoter zerberus mag den geruch nicht so"
*lacht verschmitzt*
"nicht das euch noch etwas zustößt"


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. Oktober 2009)

" He He ehrlich gesagt mache ich mir mehr Sorgen, dass euer Hündchen mich als Futter sieht, aber mich stört das nicht, ich kann gut mit Tieren, und die meisten mögen mich. 
>>An den Elfen gewandt:<< Wie ich sehe seid ihr auch Auftragsmörder."


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

*verbeugt sich leicht*
"Das stimmt ich bin eine Art Kopfgeldjäger"
*grinst leicht*
"meuchelmörder klingt so hart"


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. Oktober 2009)

"Ich sagte nicht Meuchel, sondern Auftrags."

*Nachdem keine Reaktion von der Elfe kommt, setzt sich Fatifer normal hin, und streichelt ihr sanft über den Rücken*


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

*denkt darüber nach*
"da muss ich mich wohl verhört haben"
*sieht etwas giftig zu dem untoten hin*
"ich würde lieber die finger von linh lassen ich glaub wenn unser geschätzter todesritter zurückkommt sieht er das nicht gern"
*kratzt sich am kopf*
"ach ja wie laufen bei euch so die geschäfte?"


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. Oktober 2009)

"Man lebt. Bisweilen ganz gut. Wir sollten eigentlich ganz froh sein, dass es in der Welt immer Intrigen, und Verrat herrscht, und dass immer einer Rache will. Todesritter sagt ihr? Nun ja vor Todesrittern habe ich keine Angst, außerdem will ich mcih an die Elfe ja nicht ranmachen, sondern sie nur trösten. Das gebietet von meiner Seite her die Höflichkeit, und unser >> Fatifer seufzt bei diesem Wort<< Bündniss.
Und wie siehts es bei euch aus? Wie laufen eure Geschäfte?"


----------



## Gurk1 (21. Oktober 2009)

"Ihr entschuldigt mich mal kurz..."
*erhebt sich*
"Ich muss den örtlichen Schmied aufsuchen"
*ein kalter windhauch zieht durch das Gasthaus als Grimna raus geht*


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

*versucht die letzten aufträge durchzurechnen*
"nun ja man kann davon leben aber wirklich reich wird man ja nicht"
*denkt darüber nach*
"und wenn man noch bedenkt das man sein leben dafür aufs spiel setzt... nicht unbedingt ein faires geschäft oder?"
*seufzt laut*
"aber was soll man machen wenn man nichts anderes kann"


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. Oktober 2009)

*Sieht dem Zwerg nach*
"Nun ja, aber immer noch ehrenvoller so denke ich nun mal, als Taschendiebstahl, womit sich ja die Novizen der Kopfgeldjägergilden abfertigen lassen müssen. Aber noch 3 Aufträge, und dann kann ich mich mehr oder weniger zur Ruhe setzen, dann bin ich wieder einen Rang aufgestiegen, und habe dann andere unter mir. Wie siehts es bei euch aus? Seid ihr auch in so einer "Gilde", oder habt ihr unterschiedliche Auftragsgeber?"


----------



## ipercoop (21. Oktober 2009)

*seufzt*
Danke Fatifer für die Aufmunterung aber mir is grad nicht danach *rückt ein Stück zur Seite*
Alles läuft schief bei mir *wischt sich die Tränen weg*


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. Oktober 2009)

*Nimmt die Hand vom Rücken der Elfe*
"Nun Todesritter sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen, ich hatte mal das nund ja nein, ein Vergnügen war es nicht. Die vergessen bisweilen ganz gerne zu sterben. Außerdem weiß man bei denen nie woran man wirklich ist."


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

*seufzt tief*
"nein ich bin in keiner gilde ich ziehe  von auftrag zu auftrag und biete jedem meine Klinge an der gut genug dafür zahlt"
*an linh gewandt*
"das ist doch gar nicht wahr das wird alles wieder"
*versucht aufmunternd zu klingen*
"nun lach doch mal wieder bist hier ja unter freunden"
*lächelt*


----------



## ipercoop (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja das hoffe ich doch *schaut auf den Boden*
aber man muss ja nicht den ganzen Tag Trübsal blasen *grinst und streichelt Zerberus*


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

*grinst breit*
"Das sag ich ja das sag ich ja"
*überlegt kurz*
"ach linh da fällt mir was ein hättest du gerne einen Begleiter wie Zerberus?"


----------



## ipercoop (21. Oktober 2009)

*schaut Drizzt an*
Eh ja klar *lächelt*


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

*grinst breit*
"dann hätte ich einen Vorschlag für euch den ihr bestimmt gut findet"
*deutet immer noch grinsend auf zerberus*
"mein kleiner freund hier konnte mal wieder die hündinnen in Stormwind nicht in ruhe lassen"
*grinst anzüglich*
"und wies der zufall nun so wollte hat mich einer der besitzer ausfindig gemacht und mir den gesamten wurf in die hand gedrückt"
*überlegt kurz*
"sie befinden sich derzeit im waisenhaus in Stormwind wenn du mitkommst wenn ich meine reise antrete kannst du dir einen davon aussuchen"
*grinst wieder breiter*
"natürlich nur wenn du magst"


----------



## ipercoop (21. Oktober 2009)

Na klar mag ich *grinst*
Aber ich glaube das ich in Stormwind nicht gerne gesehen bin *räuspert sich* als Hordler.
Aber ich würde sehr gerne einen kleinen Welpen mitnehmen *kichert*


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

*grinst breit*
"ach was so etwas lila Farbe ins gesicht und auf die hände und ihr geht glatt als nachtelfe durch"
*lacht laut*
"nein aber im ernst ich kann euch gerne einen bringen hättet ihr denn irgentwelche vorlieben?"


----------



## ipercoop (21. Oktober 2009)

Hehe *lacht*
Nein vorlieben habe ich nicht er sollte einfach zuverlässig sein *lächelt*

/ooc off
Joa am besten RP-Server und dann halt nach Ratschet und nach Beutebucht , aber das Problem werden wohl die 2 Fraktionen oder meint ihr die emotes reichen dafür aus?


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

/ooc jup wir können uns weder verständigen noch sehen wir so aus wie wirs hier beschrieben haben.. und ich glaub kaum das die emotes ausreichen um was zu machen.../ooc off
*denkt nach*
"ok ich werde sehen welchen ich von den kindern loseisen kann"
*lacht*


----------



## ipercoop (21. Oktober 2009)

/ooc joa dann müssten wir uns auf eine Fraktion einigen wobei ich mit der Allianz auch klarkomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc off

Super danke *umarmt Drizzt zum Dank*
*läuft zur Theke und bestellt beim Wirt ein Glas Wein*
*läuft mit dem Wein inder Hand zum Tisch und nimmt einen Schluck*


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

/ooc on mir eigentlich auch wurst dann wird halt aus dem schlappohr ein troll /ooc off
*hat ein überraschtes gesicht auf*
"ohh heute so stürmisch?"
*lacht*
"haben die anwesenden vielleicht lust etwas zu unternehmen?"


----------



## ipercoop (21. Oktober 2009)

Unternehmen , inwiefern *schaut Drizzt an*


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

*grinst breit*
"na ich meine ob jemand vielleicht lust hat auf die jagd zu gehen oder ähnliches"
*kichert leise*
"vom dauernden rumsitzen tut mir ganz schön der hintern weh"


----------



## ipercoop (21. Oktober 2009)

Klar , warum nicht , ich hab gerade sowieso nichts zu tun *seufzt*


----------



## Soladra (21. Oktober 2009)

*hebt bei dem Wort "Jagd" den Kopf*
Ich wollt auf die Jagd? Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Gurk1 (21. Oktober 2009)

*Die Tür öffnet sich und Grimna tritt wieder ein. Seine Rüstung nun vollständig aus Platte leuchtet nun strahlen hell. Ausserdem trägt er einen Streitkolben und ein glänzendes Schild*
"Drecksschmied mit seinen Wucherpreisen..."
*schaut sich in der bar um*
"ihr seht aus als ob ihr was vor habt... dürfte ich fragen was??"


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. Oktober 2009)

/ooc wir könnten damit wir uns auch erkennen eine Gilde Gründen... eben mit dem Namen >>Zum Goldenen Drachen<<, die Fraktion wär mir auch egal, dann steh ich als Untoter halt nochmal auf und werde wieder zum Menschen hehe oder so ähnlich /off

" Jagd den Kopf? Nun mir scheint, ihr wollt hier Andere für eure Zwecke verwenden Nachtelf, aber mir solls Recht sein. Ich wär dabei. Der Grund warum es mich in diese Gegend verschlagen hat, ist ein gewisser Van Cleef, ein recht hohes Mitglied, einer verfeindeten Schurkengilde, aber ein bisschen Abwächslung zwischen durch tut ganz gut."


----------



## ipercoop (21. Oktober 2009)

/ooc mir wär die silberne Hand recht - falls jemand nen anderen Vorschlag hat , immer nur her damit , ich wär für die Fraktion Allianz /ooc off


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. Oktober 2009)

/ooc hast du da einen charakter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir ists egal aber wie siehts mir dem vorschlag aus, dass wir da ne eigene gilde gründen?? /off


----------



## ipercoop (21. Oktober 2009)

/ooc ne chars hab ich woanders aber fand den realm halt gut wir können auch aldor nehmen oder wenn ihr einen anderen vorschlag habt - und die gilde is gute idee aber ob wir 10 leute zusammen kriegen? /oof


----------



## a4techx7 (22. Oktober 2009)

/ooc Das mit den 10 Leute wird kein Problem sein, findet sich eigentlich immer jemand der schnell unterschreibt /ooc off


----------



## Assari (23. Oktober 2009)

/ooc Wäre dabei! Nur server sagen! Bin aber noch nich so erfahren ;P /off

"Soso. VanCleef. DER VanCleef von der Defias Organisation"
*schaut in die Gesichter der anderen*
"Da bin ich dabei! Ich habe noch eine Rechnung mit dem Kerl zu begleichen!"
*wird traurig und setzt sich an den Kamin*


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

Soso, Van Cleef also...
*grinst und zieht eine Sichel aus dem Gürtel*


----------



## Artherk (23. Oktober 2009)

*überlegt*
"Van Cleef ... der name sagt mir doch etwas..."
*kratzt sich am kopf*
"das ist doch dieser anführer der defias bruderschaft oder?"
*fällt es wie die schuppen von den augen*
"ja das muss er sein mit dem hab ich noch ein hühnchen zu rupfen seine leute haben mir nämlich in westfall einigen ärger bereitet"
*grinst diabolisch*
"das wird dann wohl die rache"


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich schlage vor, wir verschieben unnsere Jagd... auf ihn.


----------



## ipercoop (23. Oktober 2009)

/ooc Ok ich würd den Server Die Aldor - Allianzseite nehmen da ja so viele hier Allianzler sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - wir haben auch einen " Sponsor". Levelt euren Char so vielleicht auf Level 10 oder sonstwas hauptsache wir können und irgendwo treffen *g* /ooc off


EDIT: So bin jetzt auf Die Aldor unter Lính zu treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Linh gabs leider nichtmehr )


----------



## Minøtaurus (23. Oktober 2009)

/ooc allianz oder? Ich mach mir nen Schurken namens Fatifer /off

/ooc edit, hab mir nen Menschen Schurken Namens Fatifêr erstellt auf die "Aldor"  mach mich grad auf den weg nach beute bucht mit lvl 2....bin mit lvl 2 in beute bucht angekommen, kostete zwar einige male sterben aber egal/off

" Ja ich bin hinter diesem Van Cleef her. Er soll auf einem Schiff hausen. "


----------



## Soladra (24. Oktober 2009)

In einem Ischiff in einer berschwemmten Mine in Westfall um genau zu sein!


----------



## Gurk1 (24. Oktober 2009)

*hebt grinsend den Kopf*
"Van Cleef!? Wenn ihr mich haben wollt werde ich euch begleiten. Ich kann sein Kopfgeld gut gebrauchen. Und ein bisschen übung wärend des Urlaubs schadet nie.."
*holt einen Wetztstein aus seiner Tasche und beginnt das Schwert zu schärfen und singt dabei ein lied in Zwergisch"


----------



## Soladra (24. Oktober 2009)

*grinst und wirft eine Sichel genau so, dass es ihrem Gegenüber den Wetzstein den Wetzstein aus der Hand haut*
Yeha,ich kanns noch!


----------



## Mr.62 (24. Oktober 2009)

ooc:hi,also ich post hier das erste mal und rp hab ich vorher nicht betrieben aber bei der gilde wär ich dabei^^

zu meinen char:
Name:Tengil
Klasse:Jäger
Begleiter:Ein kräftiger Affe namens Crunch
Berufe:Kürschner und Bergbau
Aussehen:Leuchtende Augen,lange grüne haare,immer dabei meine Donnerbüchse

occ of

*öffnet langsam die Tür der Taverne*
Elune sei mit euch,ich bin neu hier in der Gegend und möchte mal ein paar nette Gesichter kennen lernen.Wenn es euch nichts ausmacht hol ich auch meinen Affen rein.Und bevor ich es vergesse,mein Name ist Tengil und das ist mein Begleiter Crunch.
*Setzt sich auf den stuhl und holt sich ein Glas Wein*
Über was redet ihr den so Interessantes?

edithoc ingame heiß ich anders weil ich hab jetzt die daten von meinen main genommen der ist net auf aldor^^


----------



## Soladra (25. Oktober 2009)

*wendet sich den neuankömmling zu*
Ishnuala,Tengil. Wir planen gerade, uns das Kopfgeld von Vam Chleef zu hohlen.Möchtet ihr uns vielleicht begleiten?


----------



## Gurk1 (25. Oktober 2009)

*hebt seinen Wetzstein wieder auf*
"Guter Wurf das muss ich zugeben"
*wendet sich an den neuankömmling*
"Das Licht sei mit euch Jäger. Mein Name ist Grimna"


----------



## Soladra (25. Oktober 2009)

*pfeift gelangweilt ein Liedchen und fängt an, mit 5 Sicheln zu jonglieren*


----------



## Mr.62 (25. Oktober 2009)

*wendet sich zu der Nachtelfin*
Van cleef...Er hat mein Haus angebrannt...Ich werde ihn mit euch jagen,wenn es sein muss bis ans Ende der Welt!Und wenn ich fragen dürfte,wie ist ihr Name,verehrte Dame?


----------



## Soladra (25. Oktober 2009)

*wendet sich den Jäger zu und jongliert weiter*
Wirklich? So ein [äußerst undamenhafen Fluch hier einfügen].
Mein Name ist Soladra Schattenwind, auch Vagabundin genannt. 
Aber... wenn er euer Haus abgebrannt hat, wo habt ihr denn gewohnt? Westfall? El... El... Ach, wie heißt der Wald bei Sturmwind noch mal? Ich kann mir das einfach nicht merken.
*seufzt und lässt alle 5 Sicheln auf die Tischplatte knallen , wo sie sich pentagrammföhrmig ins Holz bohren*
Aber dummerweise ist mein Kopfgeld um einiges höher als dass von Kael'thas und Lady Vashj zusammen, und wenn ich da einen Schritt in eine Hauptstadt tue...
*zieht die Sicheln aus dem Holz, prüft den Sitz ihres Metalhalsbandes und hohlt sich noch einen Krug Met*


----------



## Cysiaron (25. Oktober 2009)

"Elwyn"
*kramt noch einen ohrenförmigen leckerbissen hervor*
"die menschen sind dort fett, deren wein schmeckt gut"
*schiebt sich das dörrstück ins maul*


----------



## Cysiaron (25. Oktober 2009)

ooc

werde nicht auf den server gehen, da ich hordler bin und mich somit nicht mit euch verständigen kann.
ich selbst spiele auf nachtwache (RP-PVE) meinen orkkrieger und meine trollpriesterin.
habe mir dort eine kleine RP-gemeinschaft aufgebaut und möchte sie nicht missen

(ja, traurig, dass so wenig RP auf RP-servern gemacht wird)


----------



## Mr.62 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich ziehe umher.Weshalb habt ihr Kopfgeld?


----------



## ipercoop (25. Oktober 2009)

/ooc nungut werde wohl in nächster zeit nichtmehr wow spielen können da jemand so lieb war und meinen account gehackt hat <3 /ooc off

*gähnt und denkt an Chrysanthus*
Hmmm - falls ihr nun beschließt Van Cleef einen Besuch abzustatten dann werde ich euch begleiten *lacht*


----------



## Mr.62 (25. Oktober 2009)

/ooc uhh ipercoop das tut mir leid für dich /ooc off

Hoffentlich,dann wird endlich meine Zeit für Rache da sein,ana'duna thera!


----------



## ipercoop (25. Oktober 2009)

/ooc das is mir verdammt komisch ich hab nichts gedownloadet und nichts gesagt oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc off


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*seufzt tief*
"nun gut was haltet ihr davon wenn wir aufbrechen?"
*bewegt seine steifen glieder*
"vom dauernden rumsitzen bekomm ich noch nen Muskelkater"
*grinst breit*


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*kommt mit ihrem Becher wieder an den Tisch*
Glaubt mir, das wollt ihr nicht wissen.
*nimmt einen Schluck und lässt den Blick schweifen. An dem Ork bleibt er hängen*
Richtig. Elwyn. Wer zum Teufel gibt einem Gebiet so einen Namen? Zum Beispiel ihr Orks. Ihr habt eure Heimat nach euren größten Helden benannt. Durotar,Ogrim...Alles Personen,auf die jedes Volk stolz sein könnte. Genau so Brox, die rote Axt.
*wendet sich Drizzt zu*
Von mir aus jederzeit.


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*steht auf und winkt seinen kameraden*
"na dann lasst uns gehen"


----------



## Cysiaron (26. Oktober 2009)

*zerkaut das dörrfleischt*

"der hieß übrigens ORgrimm. orgrimm doomhammer. müsstest ihn eigentlich kennen, hat ja eure schöne stadt fast in schutt und asche gelegt."
*spuckt einen knorpel aus*
"mit dem elwynwald ist es genauso, ihr solltet mal den geschichten von euren alten zuhören. Elwyn war mal eine menschentochter. die war schön."
*verzieht das gesicht*
"naja, was diese menschens glauben, was schön ist. die hat vielen männern den kopf verdreht ohne zu heiraten.
ihr vater hat sie dann in die wälder verbannt, er wollte sie nicht mehr in seinem haus. die soll schön gewesen sein, schön wie eine elfe sagen die menschen. elwyn nannten sie früher elfen. und weil sie dann in den wald musste, haben sie halt gesagt, die wälder von elwyn."
*kramt noch einen knorpel hervor und gibt ihn seiner ratte*


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*haut sich mit der Hand an die Stirn*
Irgendwie hab ichs heut mit den Namen.
*steht auf und folgt Drizzt, wendet sich dann noch einnmal den anderen zu*
Möchte sonst noch jemand mit?


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

*streckt die Hand hoch*
Klar ich komm mit *grinst*


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*grinst anzüglich*
"Oje ich allein mit zwei frauen!Was mach ich da bloß?"
*grinst frech*
"fällt jemand was ein?"


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

Du könntest dich deinem Schiksal ergeben und dich schonmal darauf einstellen, 2 Stunden lang mit uns über Nagellack zureden.
*kichert*
Was, Linh?


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*seufzt tief*
"nagellack? ich wusste gar nicht das kriegerinnen nagellack benutzten"
*grinst anzüglich*
"ich hatte ja eigentlich an was anderes gedacht..."


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

Haha , ja über Nagellack und Tratsch über Azeroth *kichert*


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

Und Klamotten
*kichert noch mehr*
Und Jungs...


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja *lacht*


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*merkt auf*
"wie was jungs?"
*kuckt böse*
"was willst du über jungs reden schatz?"


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*überhört Drizzt einwurf einfach*
Und... Worüber noch...
*überlegt kurz und bricht dann in schallendes Gelächter aus*
Und über Bettys neuen Freund!
*reibt grinsent die Hände aneinander*
Wir  werden ihn leiden lassen! Gib mir fünf!
*Hält der Blutelfe die Hand zum Abklatschen hin*


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*grummelt böse*
"hey ich lass mich nicht ignorieren"
*pieckt soladra in die seite*


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*schaut demostativ weg, schiehlt dabei allerdings nach Drizzts Reaktion*
Hmmm... Worüber könnten wir noch reden...


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*grummelt noch lauter*
"hmm wie mach ich das jetz..."
*legt seine arme um soladras hüften*


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*kichert , schaut Drizzt aber immer nochn nicht richtig an, um ihn weiter zu reizen*


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*murmelt etwas das wie du böses mädchen klingt*
*küsst ganz sanft den nacken von soladra*
"vielleicht hilft das ja ein wenig..."


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*windet sich schnell aus Drizzt umarmung und legt eine Hand in den Nacken, blanke Panik in den Augen*


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*blickt soladra verwirrt an*


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

*gibt Soladra Fünf und lacht*
Haha , leide Drizzt *grinst*


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*kaut auf ihrer Unterlippe und weicht Drizzts Blick aus*


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*ist immer noch verwirrt*
"was ist denn los?"


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

blickt Soladra auch verwirrt an*
Was is jetzt los?


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

Nichts.... Nichts wichtiges...
*scheint auf einmal sehr nachdenklich*


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*kuckt verwirrt*
"raus mit der sprache was ist los?"


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

*Schaut Soladra an und schweigt*


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

/ooc häh? muss ich das jetz verstehen?/ooc off


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

/ooc ich hab dir schon ne PN geschickt/ooc of


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

/ooc ah ok verstehe , habs mir fast gedacht /ooc off


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

/ooc würd mich wer aufklären oder posten pls/ooc off


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

/ooc, ich hab euch beiden alles, was ihr wissen müsst, per PN geschickt. Um das HÄÄÄ? Drehtss sich ja grad! /ooc off


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

/ooc jo nur in der pn is so ein unverständliches wort drinxD/ooc off


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

/ooc ich sags einfach mal ich kanns ja immernoch rauseditieren.
also die hat am Nacken ein Brandmal - du hast sie da geküsst bzw die Haare da weggemacht und sie will nicht das das jemand sieht , kapiert? /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

Ooc/ ja, okay, das ding sieghste, ich hab mich bei dem wort "erspähen" übelst vertippt /ooc off


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

/ooc ahhh sagt das doch gleich /ooc off
*sieht soladra an*
"kommst du mal bitte mit?"


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*schaut sich hilfe suchend um*
Ähhh...


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*streckt die hand nach soladra aus*


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*seufzt schicksalsergeben*
Ach, was solls.
*gibt  Drizzt die Hand*


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

*schaut die beiden komisch an*
Hmmm ...


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*geht mit soladra in den oberen teil des gasthauses*
"nun hast du was dazu zu sagen?"


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

*schleicht die Treppen herauf und versteckt sich hinter der Treppe so das man sie nicht sieht und lauscht*


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*weicht Drizzts Blicken aus*
Nichts. Aber...
*zieht ein Kartenset mit dem Wappen der Ilidari aus der Tasche und schiebt ihm die Karo Dame hin*
Da. Schaus dir an.
*wischt sich ein paar Tränen aus den Augenwinkeln*


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*blickt verwirrt auf die karte*
"und was hat die damit zu tun?"


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*dreht die Karte so um, dass die Figur zu sehn ist. Die blauhaarige Dämonenjägerin mit schwarzer Augenbinde, dann legt sie ihre Kampfmaske an und schiebt sie ein bisschen zusammen, so dass ess aussieht, als hätte sie eine Augenbinde an, während ihr die Tränen übers Gesicht laufen*


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*blickt sie verblüfft an*
"du.. du bist eine der dämonenjägerinnen..."


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Die Einzige.
*blickt zur Treppe*
Komm raus, Linh. Es sei denn, du findest es da bequem.


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

*staunt und schleicht etwas schneller die Treppen herunter als gedacht und stolpert die Treppen herunter*
Autsch .. *hofft das Drizzt und Soladra sie nicht gehört haben und setzt sich wieder an den Tisch als ob nichts passiert wäre*


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*blickt leicht geschockt*
"dann ist dein neuer Auftraggeber..."
*bringt den satz nicht zu ende*
*legt soladra beruhigend die hände auf die hüften*


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

/ooc Keine ahnung was los ist aber ich kann meinen Beitrag nicht bearbeiten ... 
Dann vergesst den vorherigen und der hier is der jetzt*

*steht auf und blickt zu Soladra*
Ich - äh - wollte nur kurz auf mein Zimmer und - äh - eine Decke holen , genau das mach ich jetzt *geht auf ihr Zimmer*


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*wischt sich die Tränen weg*
Illidan Sturmgrimm, genau. Und? Was ist da dabei?


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*blickt zu linh und ruft ihr hinterher*
"wenn du uns schon belauscht kannst du auch da bleiben"
*blickt soladra verwirrt an*
"nichts mein schatz habe ich denn ein wort des vorurteils verloren?"


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

Du hast nichtmal Illidans Name gesagt und du sagt, du hast keine Vorurteile?


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*blickt enttäuscht zu soladra*
"Denkst du wirklich ich würde dich deswegen jetzt weniger lieben?"
*schüttelt den kopf*
"Illidan war ein verräter das ja ... aber ich urteile nicht über die personen... ich bin selbst ein freies schwert und biete dieses jedem an der nur genug zahlt.."
*seufzt*
"ich dachte du kennst mich besser"
*dreht sich um*


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

Das habe ich nicht gesagt, Drizzt.


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*blickt sie an*
"warum hattest du dann angst es mir zu sagen?"


----------



## Cysiaron (26. Oktober 2009)

*baut mit den klauen eine mulde für seine ratte*
"kopfgeld"
*spuckt aus*
"töten für geld. das ist babarisch. wenn man streit hat, dann kämpft man, aber man gibt kein geld anderen um in dem eigenen streit zu kämpfen."
*krault seinen nager*


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

Nicht dir, Dir vertraue ich. Linh auch,aber... Auf mich ist ein verdammt hohes Kopfgeld aufgestetzt, fast so hoch wie das von Illidan selbst. 
*nimmt die Karte wieder vom Tisch und lässt sie verschwinden*


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*grinst böse*
"nicht nur auf dich ist ein kopfgeld ausgesetzt"
*lächelt wölfisch*
"als schurke hab ich mir nicht unbedingt freunde gemacht auch wenn mein kopfgeld sicher nicht so hoch ist wie eures so ist es doch eine beträchtliche summe.."
*fasst soladra wieder bei der hand*
"nun sind wir ja zu zweit und sollte dir jemand ans leder wollen so muss er es erst mal mit mir aufnehmen"


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

hmm..
*sieht nachdenklich aus, grinst dann böse*
ich habe große Lust , einem gewissen Ork da unten einen Schrecken einzujagen...
*lächelt vielsagend*


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

*tritt aus dem Zimmer heraus*
Ich würde dich nicht für Kopfgeld töten - nie. Sowas is Verrat und das hasse ich..


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*grinst breit*
"was hättest du denn da im sinn?"


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*räuspert sich*
Wie war das mit Decke hohlen?aber Egal. Willst du mir einen kleinen Gefallen tun,Linh?


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

Kommt drauf an , aber ok schieß los..


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*senkt die Stimme, so dass nur noch die Elfen sie hören können*
Renn so schnell wie du kannst die Treppe runnter und schreie sowas wie 'Die Lakaien des Verräters sind hier! rette sich wer kann!' . Sei einfach kreativ. Drizzt, du könntest ihr die Treppe nachtaumeln und den Schwer verwundeten Mimen. Ich... Lasst euch überraschen. Aber nicht erschrecken,ja?
*schleicht zum Geländer und pustet eine Handvoll weißen Staubes von oben auf den Ork*
So, das sorgt dafür, dass er auch den Gehöhrigen... Respekt eingeflößt bekommt.


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

Okey ich versuchs *kichert*
*schreit* Oh mein Gott * rennt die Treppe herunter* 
Schnell alle raus hier , rette sich wer kann *kreischt * 
Die Lakaien des Verräters sind hier *rennt aus dem Gasthaus*


----------



## Cysiaron (26. Oktober 2009)

*grunzt*
"kopfgeld.... in astranaar zahlt man für meinen bestimmt viel."
*deutet auf Drizzt*
"du da, elf, ich habe dir ja gesagt, du sollst im wald aufpassen. das war kein scherz. und man spricht nicht von mord und totschlag in einer friedlichen runde."
*krault wieder sein rattenvieh*
*spricht leise aber dennoch verständlich*
"da draußen ist das ganze volk von amani, mein klan steht in grom´gol. muthuri ist dort draußen, auch kosheen und seine jäger. drei seiner jäger liegen in den bäumen beim eingang, zwei sind auf dem dach. ich kann sie riechen."


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*kommt wankend die treppe runter*
*röchelt etwas das wie vorsicht klingen sollte und bricht zusammen*


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*Zieht die Handschuhe aus und auf ein paar gemurmelte Worte hin verfärbt sich ihre Haut schwarz und 2 schwarze Fledermausschwingen wachsen aus ihrem Rücken.Durch die Kampfmaske kann man 2 grüne Feuerbälle blitzen sehen. Ihre Zähne werden so Lang und spitz , dass sie sich ihre Unterlippe damit aufreißt und ihre Hände verwandeln sich in Klauen*
Das war ja einfacher, als ich dachte...
*bleibt noch oben, um zu sehen, wie sich die Lage unten verändert, um den richtigen Moment anzupassen, während sie aus dem nirgendwo 2 blutrot leuchtende Gleven zieht*


----------



## Cysiaron (26. Oktober 2009)

*flucht laut*

"VERDAMMTE TROLLE, HAB DOCH GESAGT SIE SOLLEN NICHT ANGREIFEN"


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*Spricht mit lauter, metallischer Stimme, die kaum wiederzuerkennen ist, halt sich aber noch im Schatten*
Wer sagt, dass das die Trolle waren, Cysiaron?
*auf einen kurzen Spruch von ihr hin erlöschen alle Kerzen im Raum und von dem Kaminfeuer ist auf einmal nur nch Glut übrig, einzig und allein ihre Augen strahlen in der Dunkelheit ihr unheiliges Licht*


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

/ooc heißt er nicht gromshak? Hehe /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

ooc:erhat 2 Vornamen/ooc of


----------



## Cysiaron (26. Oktober 2009)

ooc:  Graschak Gromshak Cysiaron Elfenschänder. im TS meißt nur Grom genannt.
Muthuri nennt mich elfenschänder (sie ist ne trollin)  ooc off


*nimmt die axt in die klauen und stürmt nach draußen um zu brüllen*
"das ist meine beute, nicht eure!"

*kehrt wieder ins gasthaus zurück wobei noch jeder muskel angespannt ist*


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*Spricht mit Metallischer Stimme weiter*
Ach, sag bloß da draußen war nichts!


----------



## Cysiaron (26. Oktober 2009)

*schaut soladra an*
"spitz die ohren, elfe"
zeigt mit der klaue nach oben*


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich höre?


----------



## Cysiaron (26. Oktober 2009)

"wohl nichts"


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

/ooc langsam wirds ungemütlich hier auf dem bodenXD/ooc off


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

Ach? Und was, wenn ich dir erzähle, dass ich dein Herz bis hier oben hin schlagen höre?
*zeigt sich am Geländer *
Nehmen wir an, ich würde lügen, wenn ich das sagen würde, ist es dann nicht verwunderlich, dass ich einen Nachtschleicher gejagd habe wie wildes Getier? Hast du Linh nicht schreiend aus dem Haus rennen sehen? 
*springt von Geländer geradewegs vor den Ork*
Ist es nich verwunderlich, dass mir auf ein mal Flügel gewachsen sind?


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

ooc: ich mach hinne, ja?/ooc


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

/ooc ja sonst bekomm ich auf dem kalten boden noch blasenentzündungxD/ooc off


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

/ooc Cyri soll mal hinne machen! /ooc off


----------



## Mr.62 (26. Oktober 2009)

/ooc ehm was ist passiert?^^ /ooc off


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

/ooc lies halt mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cyri hau rein /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*da der ork nicht auf sie reagiert, wendet sie sich dem Musiker zu, ein gefährliches Grinsen auf dem Gesicht*


----------



## Gurk1 (26. Oktober 2009)

*springt auf nimmt seine Waffe und läuft zu Drizzt um zu sehen ob es ihm gut geht*
"BEIM LICHT!!! ORK!! NUN TU ETWAS!!"
*beugt sich weiter runter um Drizzt etwas ins Ohr zu flüstern*
"sagt mir was ihr hier macht... warum tust du verletzt?? Und warum befindet sich Soladra in ihrer Dämonengestalt??"


----------



## Cysiaron (26. Oktober 2009)

"dir elfe wachsen flügel. hab schon anderes gesehen."
*zuckt mit den schultern*
"die legion kennst du doch, oder? in jedem traum kommen die fratzen zu mir und zeigen mir bilder von unglaublicher macht. sind schöne bilders. aber die fratzen zeigen mir auch bilders von dingen, die passieren wenn ich nicht für sie kämpfe. ich habe schon mehr gesehen als diese klauen und flügels."
*spricht den zwerg an und zeigt auf Drizzt*
"wenn das langohr verreckt störts mich nicht. der wollte meinen kopf. wenn die geister ihn rufen, dann halt ihn nicht auf."
*grinst sadistisch*
"aber eines werd ich machen.ich werde ihn ansehen, zusehen wie er stirbt. und das letzte was er sieht ist ein ork. er hasst orks, und meinen anblick wird er mit zu den geistern nehmen."


----------



## Gurk1 (26. Oktober 2009)

*bleibt noch einen augenblick über Drizzt gebeugt*
"Ich denke ihr werdet eure gründe für diese aktionen haben"
*dreht sich zu Cysarion*
"Nun... er wird es überleben. Das Licht ist stark in ihm..."


----------



## Cysiaron (26. Oktober 2009)

*zuckt mit den schultern*
"schade"
*rülpst*
"das licht, was ist das? es heilt, es nimmt angst aber warum ist dir das so wichtig?"


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

*dreht sich bltzschnell wieder zu dem Ork um und zerschmettert mit einem einzigen Hieb seine Axt sauber der Läge nach*

ooc: Sry voher hat das MUtterTIer mich vom Rehenr gehohlt /ooc


----------



## Cysiaron (26. Oktober 2009)

ooc   diese axt wurde von titanen geschmiedet, ein dämon kann ihr nichts anhaben, das haben schon grubenlords versucht und sind gebannt worden.   ooc off

*packt nach diesem versuch Soladras handgelenk, wirbelt sie gegen die wand und drückt mit dem unterarm ihre kehle ein wobei er die verbrennungen des dämonenfeuers ignoriert.*
*ritzt mit der axtklinge in Soladras wange*
"vielleicht kennst du diese axt noch nicht, aber ich sag dir wer sie geschmiedet hat. es war Sargeras. und nun verschwinde dämon!"
*holt zum todesstoß aus*


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

*läuft zu Soladra und schuckt sie zur Seite und spürt dabei ein brennen auf den Händen*

/ooc Lethi na bist du wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Gehts dir besser? /ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (26. Oktober 2009)

*murmelt einige Worte in einer fremden sprache*
*plötzlich beginnt die Rüstung strahlend hell zu leuchten*
"IM NAMEN DES LICHTS!! DIESER KAMPF HABE NUN EIN ENDE!!"
*das strahlen wird wieder schwächer*


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

*springt mit einem satz auf*
"na ich hab mich dann wohl genug ausgeruht wie"
*grinst den ork böse an*
"bin ich nicht ein guter schauspieler?"
*zieht sein schwert*
"wenn du dich mit jemanden anlegen willst dann komm her!"


----------



## Cysiaron (27. Oktober 2009)

*das licht blendet ihn und er blinzelt Drizzt an.*


----------



## Artherk (27. Oktober 2009)

*grinst angriffslustig*
"hast du etwa angst vor einem einzelnen nachtelfen?"
*lässt sein schwert zum kampf bereit kreisen*


----------



## a4techx7 (27. Oktober 2009)

*Fällt rückwärts von ihrem Hocker*
Autsch
*schaut mit großen Augen verwundert in die Runde*
Was ist denn hier los
*erblickt den Ork und die Elfin, springt auf und packt einen ihrer Streitkolben*
Was auch immer hier vorgeht, es gefällt mir nicht


----------



## Cysiaron (27. Oktober 2009)

*gibt soladra einen orkkuss und wendet sich dann Drizzt zu*
"du bist der dümmste elf, der mir je begegnet ist"
*umschließt seine axt fest mit beiden händen*
"da draußen ist mein klan. kosheen und seine jäger sind hier, muthuri ist bei den trollen. wenn du streit willst, dann solltest du daran denken"

*[anstürmen] [entwaffnen] [kniesehne] axtschaft in die magengrube.*
"das es nicht nur dein leben kosten kann"
*lässt von drizzt ab und steht auf*
"mit deinem schwert rumzufuchteln mag ja euch elfen angst machen, aber ich bin ein dummes grünes monster. und nun steh auf!"


----------



## Artherk (27. Oktober 2009)

*hustet wobei etwas blut mitkommt*
"Gar nicht übel ich hätte so einem feisten ork wie dir nicht zugetraut so schnell zu sein"
*lacht auf*
"aber denkst du wirklich das du mich damit schon besiegst?"
*tritt mit voller wucht des unverletzten beines gegen die knie des orks was ein lautes knirschen hervorruft*
*kommt wankend auf die beine und sieht sich nach seinem schwert um*
"mist... zu weit"
*greift nach seinem zweiten schwert und stürzt sich auf den ork*


----------



## ipercoop (27. Oktober 2009)

*läuft wieder ins Gasthaus hinein und läuft zu Drizzt*
Ist alles ok?
*wendet sich zum Ork*
Meinst du wir haben keine Verbündete? Denkst du bist der einzige mit deinen Freunden? *lacht*


----------



## Soladra (27. Oktober 2009)

_Saranarlas! Aedd Gynvael!_
*wift den Ork mit ihrem ersten Zauber gegen die nächste Wand und 'tackert'ihn durch den Zweiten mit Schwarzen Eiskristallen daran fest*
Glaubst du wirklich, eine Kopfnuss bringt mich außer Gefecht?? Friss das,Ork!
*schleudert dem Ork eine Handvoll schwarzes Feuer entgegen,sieht dann, dass Drizzt verletzt ist*
Drizzt! Du bist...
*lässt ein markerschütterndes Knurren ertönen und stürzt dem Feuerball hinterher*


----------



## Gurk1 (27. Oktober 2009)

*stellt sich vor den Ork und hebt schützend den schild*
"Elfen!! Es reicht!!"
*murmelt einige Worte und die schwarzen Eiskristalle schmelzen*
"Cysarion... es reicht bei dir ebenfalls"


----------



## Soladra (27. Oktober 2009)

*kann gerade noch abbremsen, springt hoch und dreht sich in der Luft um, um besorgt neben Drizzt zu landen*


----------



## Artherk (27. Oktober 2009)

*schüttelt benommen den kopf*
"Paladin warum rettet ihr diese Kreatur?"


----------



## Gurk1 (27. Oktober 2009)

"Du fragst mich wahrhaftig warum ich ihn rette???"
*deutet nach norden*
"Der wahre Feind befindet sich viele hundert kilometer im Norden. Ich habe schon viele Schlachten gegen unseren untoten feind geschlagen..."
*schaudert*
"Seite an Seite mit der Horde... Ich halte zwar nichts von ihnen aber trotzdem muss so etwas nicht sein. Die zeiten mögen kommen wo wir wieder erbitterte feinde sind... aber diese tag ist noch in weiter ferne"


----------



## Artherk (27. Oktober 2009)

*spuckt erneut aus*
"dieser dreckige ork hat versucht uns zu töten da ist es mein gutes recht mich zu wehren"
*grinst böse*
"und auf eine stinkende kreatur auf dieser welt mehr oder weniger kommt es nicht an oder?"
*blickt zu soladra*


----------



## Soladra (27. Oktober 2009)

*grinst bestialisch*
Was du heute kannst besorgen, das verschiebe nicht auf morgen.Ich bin es gewohnt, Seite an Seite mit Orks zu kämpfen, mir müsst ihr keine Vorträge halten!
*wird wieder Ernst*
Er hatte seine Chance, und er hat sie verspielt. _Ich_ wollte kein Blut vergießen,nur den Anwesenden die Wahrheit zeigen und einen kleinen Schrecken einjagen...


----------



## Artherk (27. Oktober 2009)

*wird ganz schwarz vor augen und kippt um*


----------



## Gurk1 (27. Oktober 2009)

*lässt den schild senken*
"Jetzt seht ihr zu was euer kleiner spass geführt hat. Er *zeigt auf Cysarion* ist ein Ork der keine angst kennt wie ihr selbst gemerkt hat. Und als Paladin werde ich stehts denen helfen die hilfe brauchen... auch wenn sie diese nicht haben wollen."


----------



## Soladra (27. Oktober 2009)

Drizzt!
*die Dunkelheit fällt von ihrer Haut ab wie ein Schleier und steht nun wieder als Nachtelfe da.Sie kniet besorgt zu ihrem Liebsten und legt ihm sanft eine Hand auf die Brust, eine Formel murmelnd*


----------



## Artherk (27. Oktober 2009)

*schlägt langsam die augen auf*
"was ist passiert?"


----------



## Gurk1 (27. Oktober 2009)

"Das frage am besten einfach unsere Dämonenjägerin"


----------



## Artherk (27. Oktober 2009)

*blickt sich verwirrt um*


----------



## Soladra (27. Oktober 2009)

*wirft dem Paladin einen Feindseeligen Blick zu*
*brummelt*
Jetzt weiß ich warum ich keine Paladine mag..


----------



## Cysiaron (27. Oktober 2009)

"töten?"
*nickt dem zwerg dankend zu, blickt dann zu Soladra und Drizzt*
ihr wolltet töten. ihr habt klingen gezogen und miese zauber gemacht. du elfe, hab ich dir den schädel eingeschlagen? und du elf, habe ich die axt in deine brust geschlagen?"
spuckt aus und massiert sein knie"


----------



## Artherk (27. Oktober 2009)

*grummelt laut*
"nein aber dafür in die magengrube..*
*setzt sich langsam auf*
"und das reicht mir um zu wissen das du grünhaut mein feind bist"
*grinst breit als er das lädierte knie sieht*
"tuts wenigstens schön weh?"
*wendet sich zu soladra um*
"könntest du mir aufhelfen schatz?"


----------



## Soladra (27. Oktober 2009)

*hilft Drizzt auf und verzieht schmerzerfüllt das Gesicht*
*Brummelt*
Scheiß Schattenheilung!


----------



## Gurk1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde euch ja meine Heilung anbieten... nur weis ich nicht was bei euch passiert.


----------



## Cysiaron (27. Oktober 2009)

*lacht Drizzt aus*
"Schmerzen?! nur orkinnen spüren schmerzen, und das auch nur, wenn sie einen ork zur welt bringen."


----------



## Soladra (27. Oktober 2009)

*beendet den Satz für den Ork*
...oder Dämonenjäger, wenn sie Schattenheilung anwenden.
*blickt den Paladin immer noch missbilligend an*
Ihr habt,wie ich sehe Augen im Kopf,oder?


----------



## Cysiaron (27. Oktober 2009)

*tippt dem zwergenpaladin auf die schulter*
"du? nimmt das licht euch schmerzen?"


----------



## Soladra (28. Oktober 2009)

*Schaut sich nach Linh um*


----------



## ipercoop (28. Oktober 2009)

*schaut Soladra an*
Was ist?


----------



## Gurk1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Jaa... Cysarion wenn ich das Licht bitte nimmt es jedem die schmerzen


----------



## Cysiaron (28. Oktober 2009)

"hmm... dann ist dein licht sowas wie erde, wasser, wind und feuer."


----------



## Gurk1 (28. Oktober 2009)

"Du vergleichst das licht mit den elementen?? Das ist wirklich einem Ork ähnlich... aber so ist es nicht... das Licht hilft nur denen die es von ihm erbitten."
*Greift dem Ork freundschaftlich an die schulter*
"Du musst einfach daran glauben. Wenn es das Licht nicht geben würde wäre die Dunkelheit unser ständiger begleiter. Erde, wasser, wind und feuer könnten dagegen nichts ausrichten.


----------



## Cysiaron (28. Oktober 2009)

"dann ist dein licht nur da, wenn du darum flehst?


----------



## Gurk1 (28. Oktober 2009)

"Nein... es umgibt uns immer überall und zu jedem Zeit. Als Paladin diene ich dem Licht und dafür hilft es mir. Im gegensatz zu den Sin'dorei oder Blutelfen wie man sie auch nennt. Sie unterwerfen das Licht ihrem willen und zwingen es zu ihren taten."


----------



## Cysiaron (29. Oktober 2009)

"wind und erde sind immer da." 
*runzelt die stirn*
"dein licht, sind das geister?"


----------



## Soladra (29. Oktober 2009)

*schaut auf sie großen Brandblasen auf Linhs Händen*
Ich habe dich verbrannt. Tut mir leid. Danke, dass du mir das Leben gerettet hast. Danke auch dir, Drizzt.
*murmmelt einen Spruch und die Brandblasen verheilen rasant schnell, wendet sich dann dem Ork zu*
Ich denke, du kannst es durchaus mit den 'großen Geistern' , wie ihr Orks sie nennt, vergleichen kannst.
 Wenn du lieb bitte bitte sagst, helfen sie dir, und wenn sie keinen Bock haben, lassen sie dich hängen.
*wendet sich dem Paladin zu*
Ihr seid anscheinend schlecht informiert, _Paladin._
*spuckt das Wort förmlich aus*
Die sin'doreiischen Paladine haben den Naruu in Shattrath um Vergebung gebeten und diese wurde ihnen gewährt. Sie beziehen die Mächte des Lichtes nun aus ihm.


----------



## Artherk (29. Oktober 2009)

*richtet sich wieder vollends auf*
"Wenn das hier so weitergeht kann ich die nächsten wochen keinen Auftrag mehr annehmen"
*lacht*
"Ich kann diesem gebettle um hilfe wie das der schamanen und der paladine nicht wirklich nachvollziehen... "
*schaut auf sein schwert*
"da verlass ich mich lieber auf meine Klingen"
*schaut sich nach seinem 2. schwert um*


----------



## ipercoop (29. Oktober 2009)

*schaut auf die Hände wie die Brandblasen verschwinden und seufzt*
Schon besser *lächelt* Nun ich tue was ich kann 


/ooc Sindorei = Blutelf und Naaru is doch Draeneizeugs was haben die denn bitte gemeinsam , Aufklärung bitte^^ /ooc off


----------



## Cysiaron (29. Oktober 2009)

ooc.
um das aufzuklären muss man ein wenig weiter ausholen.
orks und draenei kommen beide von der welt draenor (scherbenwelt) die orks haben sich der legion unterworfen und die draenei durch dämonische verderbtheit fast vollständig ausgelöscht. auch viele dreanei ließen  sich auf dämonische pakte ein.
das rief dann die naaru auf den plan. die sind nämlich götter und studieren dämonen. mit den verbliebenen draenei bauten sie shat auf.
illidan, ein blutelf, der sich dämonen hingegeben hatte, erhielt von der legion den auftrag shatt zu überrennen.
shatt wurde da schon von dämonenarmeen belagert, konnte sich aber halten. die von illidan aufgestellte blutelfenarmee hätte shatt zu  fall gebracht.
die naaru zeigten den elfen aber, dass man sie getäuscht hatte. und so legten sie die waffen nieder und schlossen sich den naaru an.
die draenei verehren die naaru, weil diese ihr volk vor der vernichtung bewahrt haben.
ooc off.


----------



## Artherk (29. Oktober 2009)

OOc on öhhm war illidan nicht ein nachtelf so weit ich weiß? weil sein bruder malfurion ist einer... hihi ooc off


----------



## ipercoop (29. Oktober 2009)

/ooc joa du hast mir was über dir draenei erzählt aber blutelfen paladine beten die naaru an? /ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (29. Oktober 2009)

/ooc F*** das mit den Blutelfen hab ich iwie in dem augenblick verpennt. Sry an alle horde palas =) /ooc off

"Nun ja.. viel passiert wenn man an der Front ist. Allerdings freut es mich dies zu hören."
*hebt ein schwert auf und reicht es Drizzt*
"Ist das zufällig deins??"


----------



## Artherk (29. Oktober 2009)

*nimmt das schwert dankbar entgegen*
"ja das ist meins danke dir"
*blickt auf das schwert*
"wäre eine schande wenn ich mein Abschlussgeschenk verlieren oder?"
*lächelt vielsagend*


----------



## Soladra (29. Oktober 2009)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> ooc.
> um das aufzuklären muss man ein wenig weiter ausholen.
> orks und draenei kommen beide von der welt draenor (scherbenwelt) die orks haben sich der legion unterworfen und die draenei durch dämonische verderbtheit fast vollständig ausgelöscht. auch viele dreanei ließen  sich auf dämonische pakte ein.
> das rief dann die naaru auf den plan. die sind nämlich götter und studieren dämonen. mit den verbliebenen draenei bauten sie shat auf.
> ...



Ooc: ich habseig.andes gemeint,aber Egal.
Aber mein boss ist ein NACHTELF wtf! /ooc off

*zieht eine Augenbraue hoch*
Soso...Von wem den?


----------



## Soladra (29. Oktober 2009)

ooc:*kommt vorbei und schuppst den Fred in den NEUzustand* Niemand da?? :-( /ooc


----------



## Gurk1 (29. Oktober 2009)

/ooc Ich bin oft da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab nur nicht immer lust das fortzuführen =) /ooc off

"eine frage hätte ich dann doch"
*wendet sich an Soladra*
"wer hat dir deine fähigkeiten beigebracht??"


----------



## Soladra (29. Oktober 2009)

*lacht laut los*
Na wer wohl, Bob der Geistheiler?! 
Illidan natürlich!Und als Dankeschön geh ich ihm auf die Nerven!
*Der nächste Satz trieft vor Ironie*
Ich kann mir was drauf einbilden! Ich habe ihn bezwungen..
*lacht noch lauter*
...beim Pokern!
*kann sich vor Lachen kaum noch auf den Beinen halten*


----------



## Gurk1 (29. Oktober 2009)

*schaut etwas missmutig*
"beim Poker...??"
*setzt sich hin und nimmt nen schluck bier*


----------



## Soladra (29. Oktober 2009)

*beruhigt sich und kichert*
Ja, beim Pokern. Jeden zweiten Mitwoch nachmittag um genau zu sein. Denn...
*zieht die Dämonenjägerin aus dem Kartenstapelund schiebt sie dem Paladin hin*
ich zieht mich immer selbst. _Immer_.
Außerdem wunderts mich nicht sonderlich, dass 3 von 5 meiner Vorgängern bei der Ausbildung draufgegangen sind. Illidan hat eine... nun ja.. eigenartige Trainingsmethode...


----------



## Gurk1 (29. Oktober 2009)

"Über seine Trainingsmethoden kann ich nur vermuten..."
*nimmt die karte lässt sie aber sofort wieder fallen*
"Beim Licht... eine solche energie hab ich noch nie in einem so einfachen gegenstand gespürt. Wo hast du sie her??"


----------



## Soladra (29. Oktober 2009)

*grinst*
Selbstgebastelt. Allerdings ging mir der Kleber aus...
Nein,Scherz beiseite, keine Ahnung wo die her sind, ich hab sie irgendwo gefunden. Keine Ahnung,tut mir Leid.
*kichert*
Apropos Verzaubert, das erinnert mich an einen der Streich die ich Illidan gespielt hab.
*setzt ein bestialisches Grinsen auf*
Stichwort: Häschenpantoffeln!


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2009)

Tegalgiran, Ork Todesritter (nackt) und dunkelgraue haut

*betritt schlürfend die taverne, schaut sich um und fällt mitt dem gesicht voran zu Boden*
"...Ahhhhh"
*bleibt stumm und reglos liegen"


----------



## ipercoop (30. Oktober 2009)

*sieht zur Tür und schaut Tegalgiran komisch an*
Huch was is denn , oh du ähm *räuspert sich* bist nackt.
Alles ok?


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2009)

*hustet und spockt komisch verfärbtes Blut*


----------



## Gurk1 (30. Oktober 2009)

"Was deine Karte angeht könnte ich versuchen sie zu reinigen wenn du das wünschts"
*wendet sich dem Todesritter zu und murmelt rasch ein paar Worte*


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2009)

*verkrampft sich vor Schmerz und Schreit laut raus*
"Arghhhhhh... Meine Wunden sie heilen"
*keuch...*
"wo bin ich? und WISO bin ich nackt?"


----------



## ipercoop (30. Oktober 2009)

Du bist in einem Gasthaus - wieso du nackt bist weiß ich jedoch nicht *lacht*
Wie heißt du denn? *läuft zum Gastwirt und fragt nach Klamotten*
*läuft mit den Klamotten zu Tegalgiran und legt sie vor ihn*
Besser als nichts , nicht wahr?


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2009)

*rappelt sich auf und ziht sich die Leinenhose und die etwas zu enge Leinenweste an*
"danke, mein name lautet Tegalgiran...glaub ich"
*hält sich an den Kopf*
"Ich glaube ich bin gefallen..."
"Ich spührte einen starken kalten WInd, der aber nicht weh tat.
Und dan binn ich gefallen..."
*stolpert zum tresen und setzt sich auf einen Hocker*
"wie lautet euer Name?"
*schaut sich um und erblickt die verschiedenen Kreaturen und geschöpfe*
*fast sich wider an den Kopf*


----------



## ipercoop (30. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Linh *grinst*
Starker Wind sagt du *überlegt* Druiden und Schamanen können so einen "Wind" ausüben wenn sie sich darauf spezialisiert haben


----------



## Gurk1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Grimna und ich bin froh das mein zauber dir geholfen hat.
*ruft dem Wirt zu* 
bringt unserem neuen Gast mal etwas was seine gedanken wieder ordnet


----------



## Soladra (30. Oktober 2009)

*schließt die Augen*
Kalter Wind, sagt ihr...
*scheint in sich hineinzulauschen*
Euch haften noch Reste von Magie an.Schwarzer Magie.
*öffnet die Augen*
Mein Name ist Soladra Schattenwind, auch Vagabundin genannt.


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2009)

*nimmt den krug entgegen und schaut kritisch hinein*
"was ist da drin?"
*stellt den Krug wider hin und dreht sich zu Grimna *
"ihr seid ein Paladin, nicht wahr?
Kein wunder das eure "heilung" so schmerzhaft war.
Trotzdem habt meinen dank"
*dreht sich zu Soladra*
"Euch umgibt aber auch eine deutliche dunkle Aura"
"Was seid ihr?"
*Schaut nochmals Naserümpfend in den Krug*


----------



## Soladra (30. Oktober 2009)

*verzieht die Lippen zu einem leichten Grinsen*
Illidans Schülerin.


----------



## ipercoop (30. Oktober 2009)

*kratzt sich am Kopf*
Was ist denn nun mit Van Cleef? *zieht die Augenbrauen hoch*


----------



## Soladra (30. Oktober 2009)

Ach, stimmt ja...


----------



## Gurk1 (30. Oktober 2009)

*lacht*
"ich denke van cleef kann warten"
*wendet sich wieder zu dem ork*
"ihr seid ebenfalls von einer dunkel aura umgeben. Wollt ihr uns nicht sagen was ihr seid??"


----------



## Soladra (30. Oktober 2009)

Einer der Acherusritter, nehme ich an.


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2009)

*zieht eine Augenbraue hoch*
"Illidans Schülerin, nicht zu bestreiten.
Habt ihr doch als einzige erkannt was ich bin"
"Gut meine Erinerungen kehren langsam zurück"
"hätte jemand ein Messer für mich?"
"...Und es hatt mir immernoch keiner gesagt was in der Brühe ist"


----------



## Gurk1 (30. Oktober 2009)

"die Brühe wie ihr sie nennt.. ist gutes Zwergenmet also keine scheu oder schlechte bemerkung darüber"


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2009)

"nun gut..."
*nimmt den Krug in die Hand und zerschmettert ihn am Tresen!...zieht dabei ein kaltes grinsen auf"
"wenn keiner ein Messer für mich bereit hatt muss ich wohl eine geeignete Scherbe nehmen"
*zieht das hemd aus und rizt sich mitt einer großen Scherbe einige Runen in die Brust, die gleich darauf in grün, rot und einem kalten Blau zu leuchten anfangen*
"Ahhhhhhhhhh... Was mein ist, wird immer mein bleiben"
*Ein grelles Leuchten umschloss den Todesritter, als das leuchten verging blitzte eine schwer aussehende Rüstung auf der Haut des Todesritters und in den Händen hielt er eine große kantike zweischneidige Axt*
"Last die Schwerter in der Scheide, ich werde euch nichts tun."


----------



## Soladra (31. Oktober 2009)

*zieht beeindruckt die Augenbraue hoch*
Nicht übel, der Trick...


----------



## TheGui (31. Oktober 2009)

*schnallt seine axt in die Hallterung am Rücken*
"hm"
*schaut seine Handfläche an die alte und frische Verbrennungspuren aufweist und gerade noch die Axt gehallten hatt*
"Es ist immernoch nicht besser"
*Wie durch Magie wird die Axt von einer kette umschlungen bis von ihr nichtsmehr zu sehen ist*
"Ich hoffe die nächste Generation an Geiseljägern wird perfekt"


----------



## ipercoop (31. Oktober 2009)

*öffnet die Augen*
Nichts kann und wird perfekt sein *grinst*


----------



## TheGui (31. Oktober 2009)

"Pah, Mein Meister wird es schaffen die Seele unter kontrolle zu bringen!"
*Schaut erneut auf seine verbrante Handfläche*
"Immerhin Schadet meine Axt nichtnur mir wenn ich sie schwinge"
*grinst diabolisch*


----------



## ipercoop (1. November 2009)

Nun im Kampf wird dir diese Axt aber nicht viel geben da du dann nach vielen Axtschwingen keine Hand mehr hast *lacht spöttisch*


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2009)

*setzt ein ernstes gesicht auf*
"Wie mann an meinen noch vorhandenen Händen erkennt habe ich diese Axt schon in vielen Schlachten geschwungen.
Gedient hatt sie mir immer gut"
"Ausserdem könnte ich nicht lange bestehen ohne diese Axt in meiner unmittelbaren Nähe!"
"Diese Axt schützt mich vor dem Einflus des Lichkönigs und ihre Klinge verbrennt Fleisch das durch necrotische magie am leben erhallten wird"
*lacht kurz auf*
"Was auch die verbrennungen auf meiner hand erklärt"
*Stimmlage wird wider ernster und tiefer*
"Die meisten Todesritter werden zu dem was sie heute sind erst nachdem sie im Kampf gefallen sind, es ist ein Akt der Gewalt der meist gegen den Willen des betroffenen geschieht.
Ich habe ein anderes Schicksal. Nachdem Acherus sich von dem Grif des Lichkönigs lösen konnte wurde ein geheimes Projekt gestartet.
Das Projekt ""Geißel Jäger"" . Darion Mograine suchte nach einem Weg eine neue generation von Todesrittern zu erschaffen, eine die dafür geschaffen ist gegen den Lichkönig zu bestehen.
Dafür brauchte er Freiwillige!
Ich meldete mich, neben 3 anderen.
Ich überlebte als einziger die Prozedur!
Der Schwarzen Klinge gelang es eine Aparatur des Lichkönigs zu entwenden mitt der er Seelen einfangen konnte, mitt dieser Aparatur Wurde meine Seele meinem Körper entrissen und in einem gegenstand eingeschlossen.
Mein lebloser und seelenloser Körper wurde zu einem Todesritter wie viele vor mir. Der unterschied ist, ich habe meine Seele wieder!"
*schaut in die ratlosen Gesichter und lacht*
"naja, mehr oder weniger. Meine Seele ist in meiner Axt gebannt!
Die macht einer unverdorbenen Seele verbrennt die Geißel! und die selbe Macht bewahrt mich vor jeglichem Einflus des Lichkönigs!"
"Ungünstiger weise schadet diese reine Macht meinem Körper genauso wie meinen Feinden"
*Fängt laut zu lachen an*
"Ziemliche Ironie, nicht wahr?"


----------



## ipercoop (1. November 2009)

Deine Seele lebt in deiner Axt - was ist dann in deinem Körper?


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2009)

"Fleisch und Blut"


----------



## Cysiaron (2. November 2009)

" ist tot, und sollte bei denen liegen"
*grunzt*


----------



## Gurk1 (2. November 2009)

"seelen eingesperrt in eine Waffe..."
*nimmt einen schluck aus seinem becher*
"es wird den Hochlord interssieren was Morgraine auf die Beine stellt. Es wird ihm wohl kaum gefallen das die schwarze Klinge mit Seelen anderer Leute experimentiert"
*geht kopfschüttelnd zum tresen*
"beim Licht! Seelen in einer Waffe..."


----------



## Artherk (2. November 2009)

*schüttelt ungläubig den kopf*
"Das man sich für so ein Experiment auch noch freiwillig meldet ist mir unverständlich..."
*zuckt mit den schultern*
"ein untoter kämpft gegen andere untoten wobei er sich selbst verletzt welch ironie..."
*denkt kurz  nach*
"Habt ihr eigentlich schon von den neuesten errungenschaften der apothekervereinigung gehört?"


----------



## Cysiaron (2. November 2009)

"seelen in einer waffe. sowas gibts schon länger. Gul´dan hatte mal welche geschaffen. sowas sagen die legenden.
als er die todesritter erschaffen hat."
*kratzt sich am kopf*
"und war in dem aschenbringer nicht auch eine gefangene dämonenseele eingeschmiedet?"


----------



## Soladra (2. November 2009)

*Denkt über die Worte des Todesritters nach*
Ich denke, ich kann euch verstehen.
Und was das mit der Seele in der Waffe betrifft... Eine Seele in der Waffe ist vermutlich auch nicht viel anders als eine Selle in einem Schädel, oder?
*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Nicht nur Fleisch und Blut, auch schwarze Magie ist ein wesentlicher Bestandteil von euch. In gewisser Weise sehe ich da ein paar Ähnlichkeiten mit den Dämonenjägern...
*scheint nachzudenken*


----------



## Minøtaurus (2. November 2009)

*Wacht nach einer ergiebigen Ruhephase auf und sieht in die Runde. Nachdem er die verrückten Möbel sieht, schaut er verwirrt herum, und sieht den Todesritter. Wobei er einen bösen Blick aufzieht*

"Wart ihr das?"

*Dann sieht er unter Soladras Haaren diese Brandmal, und sieht sie überrascht an*

"Dieses Mal. >>Macht eine kleine Pause<< Das würde ich überall erkennen. Es ist das Mal von Illidan. Was habt ihr mit ihm zu schaffen? Und wieso ist der Elf verletzt?"


----------



## Soladra (2. November 2009)

*grinst Dreckig*
Na denk mal scharf nach!


----------



## Minøtaurus (2. November 2009)

" Illidan ist ein einfältiger Narr. Ich hatte auch schon mit ihm zu tun. >Zeigt auf sein Mal in der Achselhöhle< Damals war ich noch ein Mensch, ich dachte er würde mir zur Macht verhelfen, bis er Nozdormus erschuf, welcher dann die Geißel in unsere Lande brachte. Da wusste ich wie er wirklich ist."

*Öffnet die Hand, und erschaft eine kleine Schattenflamme, die er von einer Hand in die ander wirft, und lässt diese dann wieder erlöschen.*


----------



## Soladra (2. November 2009)

* Hebt die Augenbrauen*
Dafür, dass Ihr nicht mal einen Bruchteil von dem begreift, was ihr seht und einen Großteil der Zeit verschlafen habt, spuckt ihr ganz schon Große Töne.
*grinst*
Und ich wüsste nicht, was der Aspekt der Zeit jemals mit _meinem Lehrer_ zu tun hatte.Und wenn Illidan etwas hasst, dann die Geisel.
Außerdem ist das, was ihr gesagt habt, falsch. 
Das hier...
*zeigt auf ihren Nacken*
...und das...
*deutet unbestimmt auf den Untoten*
...haben eigentlich nur eines gemeinsam und zwar, dass sie _nicht _von Illidan sind. Glaubt mir, ich kenne die Handschrift meines Meisters.
Und nehmt bitte das mit dem Narr zurück, ich mag es nicht, wenn man nette Leute beleidigt.
*setzt ein süffisantes Lächeln auf*


----------



## Minøtaurus (2. November 2009)

"Als es mir damals eingeprägt wurde, wurde mir von den Verursachern zumindest gesagt, dass es in seinem Namen geschah."


----------



## Gurk1 (2. November 2009)

*wendet sich Drizzt zu*
"was wolltet ihr noch einmal sagen wegen der Apothekervereinigung??"


----------



## Artherk (2. November 2009)

*schaut düster drein*
"ich habe gehört das sie ihre experimente im fernen nordend weiterführen sollen... und eine tödliche seuche vorbereiten die nicht nur alles lebendige sondern auch alles untote auslöschen soll"


----------



## Minøtaurus (2. November 2009)

"Das habe ich auch schon gehört, allerdings soll es eine Revolte in den Reihen Sylvanas sein. Sogar, aus besagtem Apothekerviertel, angeführt von diesem Variamthras!"


----------



## Artherk (3. November 2009)

*grübelt nach*
"varimathras ist das nicht einer der Schreckenslords?"
*denkt weiter nach und murmelt mehr für sich*
"er wird doch nicht so dumm sein und versuchen fräulein windrunner zu hintergehen..."


----------



## Cysiaron (3. November 2009)

"Sylvanas"
*schaut verträumt*
"die einzige langohrige, die ein ork achten kann"

ooc
die questreihe für hordler ist die absolut beste nach meiner meinung. man wird sogar mit nem prima video belohnt 
ooc off


----------



## TheGui (3. November 2009)

"Unterschetze die Nathrezim nicht"
"Ich bin mir sicher, wenn er Windrunner hintergeht, dan nur unter der Voraussetzung das jemand oder etwas noch mächtigeres hinter Varimathras steckt"
"Sooder so, das is keine gute Entwicklung!"
*Streicht sich einen platten Handschuh über die verbrannte hand*


----------



## Artherk (3. November 2009)

*runzelt die stirn*
"ich unterschätze sie nicht glaubt mir... ich habe bereits gegen einen gekämpft und bin nur mit knapper not entkommen"
*überlegt*
"doch welches mächtige wesen könnte hinter einer verschwörung stehen?"


----------



## Lethior (3. November 2009)

*betritt das Gasthaus etwas vor sich hinmurmelnd*
Schickt mich durch die halbe Welt und dann dass....
*geht zur Bar und setzt sich mit einem Krug Bier zu Linh*
Entschuldigt, dass ich solange weg war, ich habe euch auch ein kleines Geschenk mitgebracht.
*reicht Linh einen Strauß schwarzer Rosen*
*sieht die neuen Gesichter in der Runde*
Ich bin übrigens Chrysanthus, ein Todesritter, und wer seid ihr?


----------



## ipercoop (3. November 2009)

*traut ihren Augen nicht und reibt die Augen und erblickt Chrysanthus*
Chr-chr *eine Träne kullert herunter*
*rennt zu Chrysanthus um umarmt ihn und flüstert ihm ins Ohr*
Ich hab dich vermisst , wo warst du?
*nimmt die Blumen und hält sie noch in der Hand*


----------



## Lethior (3. November 2009)

*gibt Linh einen sanften Kuss*
Das ist doch nicht so wichtig, hauptsache ist doch das ich wieder bei dir bin.
*nimmt einen Zug von dem Bier*
Ahh, das tut gut. 
*zeigt auf die ihm unbekannten Personen*
Kannst du mir vielleicht erzählen wer euch in meiner Abwesenheit Gesellschaft geleistet hat?


----------



## ipercoop (3. November 2009)

*erwidert den Kuss und lächelt*
Öhm ach da war noch ein Todesritter der nackt in Gasthaus kam , ein Zwerg Paladin , Soladra is wieder gekommen och sonst niemand *kichert*
Wenn es nicht so wichtig is ok , hauptsache is du bist einfach bei mir


----------



## Gurk1 (3. November 2009)

*steht auf und reicht Chrysanthus die Hand*
"Mein Name ist Grimna, freut mich deine bekanntschaft zu machen"


----------



## Soladra (4. November 2009)

*grinst Chrysanthus an*
Hey. Schön,dass du wieder da bist:


----------



## ipercoop (4. November 2009)

Ja *gähnt und kuschelt sich an Chrysanthus*
Achja , Chrys wir wollten dem Defiaschef Van Cleef einen Besuch abstatten *lacht*
Würdest du mitkommen?


----------



## Lethior (4. November 2009)

*sieht den Paladin an, erwidert den Handschlag aber nicht*
Entschuldige mein Missvertrauen, aber ihr könnt euch vielleicht vorstellen das die meisten Begnungen von mir und Paladinen nicht ganz so freundlich waren. Ich kann dir nichts vorwerfen, da ich dich nicht kenne, aber eben weil ich euch nicht kenne kann ich dir noch nicht ganz vertrauen. Aber so übel könnt ihr ja nicht sein, die anderen Paladine hätten mich inzwischen schon angegriffen und versucht mich einen Kopf kürzer zu machen.
*lacht kurz und gibt Grimna -wenn auch etwas vorsichtig- die Hand*
Van Cleef sagt ihr? Ich komme grade erst von einer langen Reise kann das nicht noch ein bisschen warten?


----------



## ipercoop (4. November 2009)

Ach , wir wollten sowieso noch etwas warten mit Van Cleef von daher kannst du dich noch ausruhen *grinst*


----------



## Soladra (4. November 2009)

* zieht ihr Kartendeck aus der Tasche und beginnt, gedankenverloren zu mischeln*
Hat wer Lust auf ne Runde Norgroth?Is Eredun und bedeutet übersetzt in etwa so viel wie Totenkopf.

/ooc
Totenkopf=Skypaya
Weiß grad ned genau, wie manns schreibt
/ooc off


----------



## ipercoop (4. November 2009)

Klar ich aber ich kenne das Spiel leider nicht *verzieht das Gesicht*
Wenn du es mir erklärst bin ich allerdings dabei *lächelt*

/ooc verstehe nicht was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (4. November 2009)

*lacht*
"Ich kann euch euer misstrauen nicht verübeln... Aber ich selbst habe in der kurzen Zeit die ich hier in der Taverne bin schon so einiges gelernt"
*schaut einmal so durch die runde und wendet sich dann Soladra zu*
"wenn du mir sagst wie man es spielt bin ich gern bei einer runde dabei"


----------



## Soladra (4. November 2009)

*breitet die Karten vor sich aus und sortiert nach den Farben: Illidari,Legion, Darnassus und Sturmwind*
Hab ich mir selbst ausgedacht. Die Blutelfen den auf der "Belore" fandents  gut. Zumindest waren immer midestens 2 von denen am spielen
*grinst breit*
Die haben dann noch zigtausend Spielzüge dazuerfunden, so dass die Profis mit über 30000 Regeln spielen.Das ist ne Menge, ne?
*sieht sich suchend um*
Wo ist den die Illidari-Dame? Sieht die wer?


----------



## ipercoop (4. November 2009)

*sieht sich um*
Hm , ich kann sie auch nicht finden


----------



## Soladra (4. November 2009)

*seufzt und schließt die Augen*
Dann eben so.
*hebt die Hände auf Brusthöhe und stöst ein scharfes Fauchen aus, worauf die Karte , in ein schwarzes Licht gehüllt, zwischen ihre Hände zischt*
*öffnet die Augen wieder, grist selstzufrieden und pflückt die Karte aus der Luft*
Das klappt immer.
*Legt die Karte zwischen den König(Illidan) und den Buben(Kael'thas) der Illidari*
Also...
*scheint verwirrt*
Dammig. Jetzt habich den Faden verloren!
*grinst ironisch*
Wie immer. Typisch ich.


----------



## Gurk1 (4. November 2009)

*setzt sich mit einem neuen Becher Met an den Tisch*
"Du wolltest uns bestimmt gerade erklären wie das Spiel geht"


----------



## Soladra (4. November 2009)

*lässt sich  mit dem Kopf gegen die Tisch fallen*
Natüüüüüürlich!
*grinst verlegen und reibt sich den Kopf*
Ich und mein vermaledeites Kurzzeitgedächtniss. Also: Wir machen die ganz einfache Variante, ja? Oder wollen wir schonmal mit kreuzen, rollen und Keksen anfangen?


----------



## ipercoop (4. November 2009)

Ich bevorzuge die einfache Variante *kichert*


----------



## Soladra (4. November 2009)

*übrlegt*
Nein, also keksen müssen wir, darauf bestehe ich!
*geht zum Wirt und raunt ihm etwas ins Ohr und lässt ein paar Silberstücke in seine Hand fallen,kommt dann zurück zum Tisch*
Okay, wir können gleich Keksen. Bis dahin erklär ich euch das Spiel. Also... DieKönige und Joker sind Trumpfe. Das heißt, man kann sich aussuchen, welche Zahl sie darstellen sollen. Wir fangen mit der einfachen Variante an. Dazu brauchen wir allerdings mehr Karten...
*überlegt und krustelt hann ein bisschen in ihrem Rucksck rum*
HA!
*zieht ein total zerfleddetes Kartenset raus*
Ich wusste, dass ich nich irgendwo mein altes aus Darnassus habe!
*legt die Karten dazu*
Hat noch jemand ein Kartendeck? Je mehr Karten wir aben, des tu lustiger wird es.


----------



## Jabaa (4. November 2009)

Tier/name: Bär/ Marsuhl
Name: Gesandter der Erdenmutter Fayer
Volk: Taure
Geschlecht: Männlich
Berufung: Jäger
Aussehen: Großer nabenübersehter körper, weise Hörner, schwarzes Fell, grüne Augen, geflochtener Bart. Eine schwarze stählern de klinge, einen kleinen Dolch mit goldnem griff und ein bogen aus verziertem drachischem Horn. trägt eine dunkle Rüstung die durch shamanen mit Tiergeistern gestärkt wurde.
Charaktereigenschaften: Freundlich, hilfsbereit, Stratege, leicht aggressiv.
Besonderheiten:  Außerordentlicher Geruchssinn.


*ein lechtes beben entsteht als Fayer hineinkommt*
*grüßt alle respektvoll*
*Seid gegrüßt ihr alle*
*setzt sich in eine etwas dunklere ecke und winkt die kellnerin herbei*
*Ein Großes fass bier, etwas zu essen für mich und ein großes stück fleisch für Marsuhl bitte!*
*Ach und etwas verbandszeug*  *legt seine rüstung am rechten arm ab wo deutlich eine große schnittwunde zu erkennen ist*

*hustet kurz*  *ihr solltet weniger über kraft, stärke und macht reden sonder erstmal die taten vollbringen die ihr da von euch gebt. Die meisten haben bestimmt nichtmahl einen oger oder ähnliches gesehen* 
*Fängt laut an zu lachen*
*Nimmt einen schluck bier wärend sich der bär freudig über das mahl hermacht.

*redet kaum hörbar*  *die wissen nicht wie es ist seine kameraden fallen zu sehen*
*schließt die augen und lehnt sich zurück*


----------



## TheGui (4. November 2009)

*Läst ein leises orcisches grunzen von sich*
"Grüße Chrysanthus, mein Name lautet Tegalgiran auch ich bin ein Ritter der schwarzen Klinge"
"Und der Paladin da drüben scheint den Packt den sein Herr mit unser eins geschlossen hat einzuhalten"
"Immerhin hatt er mich geheilt als ich hier angekommen bin"
*wird leiser*
"auch wenn das Licht geschmerzt hat"
*schaut zum Tauren rüber*
"Nie erlebt wie ein Kammerad fält..."
"Wart ihr schonmal selber derjenige der fällt?"
"Ich bin zwar nicht im Kampf gestorben und mein Tod war nur von sehr kurzer dauer"
"Aber die Furcht und das unerträgliche Gefühl wen die Seele dem Körper entrissen wird übersteigen alles was ich bis jetzt erlebt und gehört habe!"
*Dreht sich richtung Tresen, wischt die Scherben zur Seite und läst 2 Goldstücke fallen*
"Wirt. 1 Krug von dem was der Zwerg hatte"
"Der Rest ist entschädigung"
*Grinst*
"Man weis nicht was heute noch so alles zu bruch geht"


----------



## Gurk1 (5. November 2009)

*kramt etwas in seinem Rucksack und hol einen packen spielkarten heraus*
"wusst ich´s doch das ich noch welche hab."
*legt die karten auf den Tisch und wendet sich zu dem tauren*
"Wer glaubt ihr eigentlich wer ihr seid _Taure_ ??"
*legt besondere betonung auf das letzte Wort*
"Ich habe Reihen von Krieger fallen gesehen... Freunde... Verwandte..."
*hält inne als koste es ihn überwindung weiter zu reden*
"aber ihr tot war nicht ihr ende... sondern der beginn meines albtraums... wenn die Massen an toten wieder aus den Gräbern aufstehen. Kadaver an Kadaver dienen sie dem Herrn des Todes...
Ihr mögt viele schlachten geschlagen haben... aber ihr könnt euch nicht mit uns vergleichen..."


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

*lässt sich erschöpft auf einen der stühle fallen*
*grinst breit*
"na dann bin ich mal gespannt was das wird liebling"
*kramt in seinem beutel*
"ich hatte doch hier noch..."
"Ahhh!"
*zieht ein nagelneues Kartenset von Ironforge heraus*
"ich wusste doch dass ich das noch von einem alten auftraggeber aufgehoben habe"
*legt die karten zu den anderen*
*wendet sich dem tauren zu*
"so ich weiß also nicht wie es ist einen kammeraden sterben zu sehen?"
*lacht freudlos*
"ihr habt ja keine ahnung..."
*macht eine kurze pause*
"ich habe schon in schlachten gekämpft da wart ihr noch nicht einmal auf der Welt ich habe freunde sterben gesehen.. verwandte ... habe gegen dämonen, skellette und andere ausgeburten der hölle gekämpft... aber"
*blickt durch fayer durch*
"das schlimmste am leben eines nachtelfen ist es... das wir so ein verdammt langes leben haben"
*seufzt tief*
"Ich hatte damals einige menschen als freunde ... ich habe gesehen wie sie gealtert sind... ich habe gesehen wie sie gebrechlich wurden und gelitten haben... und ich habe gesehen wie sie gestorben sind... während ich aussah als wäre kein tag verstrichen..."
*blickt düster*
"so ein gefühl kennt euer kurzlebiges Volk nicht"


----------



## Thalema (5. November 2009)

/ooc

Name. Breara
Volk: Tauren
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Berufung: Jägerin
Aussehen: schlank, sehnige Gestalt, braune Augen, dunkelbraunes Fell, kurze, dunkle Hörner, Sie trägt eine schmucklose dunkelrote Rüstung. auf ihren Rücken ist eine doppelschneidige Axt geschnallt. in ihrer linken Hand trägt sie einen ebenfalls schmucklosen, durch langen Gebrauch gezeichneten Bogen. 
Begleiter: Frostsäbler, der auf den Namen Phobos hört
Charaktereigenschaften: ruhig, zurückhaltend, vertritt bestimmt ihre Ansichten, auch wenn sie sich nicht viel um die Ansichten der anderen kümmert. Berührt sie ein Thema, kann sie ihre Gleichgültigkeit verlieren.
Besonderheiten: Am linken Arm sieht man eine lange, weisse Narbe, die sich den Arm hochzieht. Um den Hals trägt sie ein Amulett eindeutig elfischen Ursprungs. 

/ooc off

*Die Tür öffnet sich zuerst einen Spaltbreit, scheint zu zögern und geht dann ganz auf. Unter dem Türrahmen bückt sich die Tauren wie instinktiv, bevor sie ganz hereinkommt. Rechts neben ihr taucht der Kopf eines Frostsäblers auf. Sie schliesst die Tür, bleibt stehen und schaut sich erst einmal einen Moment mit einem fast ausdruckslosen Gesicht um, bevor sie mit dunkler, leiser Stimme spricht*

"Den Segen der Erdenmutter für Euch"

*bemerkt, daß ihr Frostsäbler unruhig ist, blickt in dessen Richtung und sieht den Bären, der unter halbgschlossenen Lidern den Frostsäbler mustert*

"Schhhh"

*Streichelt dem Frostsäbler über den Kopf und krault ihn zwischen den Ohren. Geht dann auf einen leeren Tisch zu, stellt den Bogen in Reichweite ab, nimmt die Axt vom Rücken, stellt sie an den Tisch und setzt sich. Der Frostsäbler legt sich so, dass er den Bären im Blickfeld hat. Sein Schwanz peitscht langsam hin und her*

"Wirt? Heissen Met und etwas zu essen. Ich habe" *Seitenblick auf den Bären* "einen Bärenhunger".


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

*wendet sich der Taurin zu*
"Ishnu dal dieb werte Taurin"
*steht vorsichtig und langsam auf und bewegt sich auf ihren tisch zu*
"was treibt euch in diese gegend?"
*sieht wie der tiger anfängt unruhig zu fauchen*


----------



## Thalema (5. November 2009)

*blickt hoch und schaut Drizzt an*

"Ishnial'Bloa Bolhargh und möge Eure Göttin Euch sicher auf Euren Wegen geleiten."

*krault den Frostsäbler*

"Keine Angst, er wird nur böse, wenn ich böse werde" *lächelt leicht* "Meistens jedenfalls"

*mustert Drizz aufmerksam*

"Ich verfolge seit einiger Zeit die Spur eines ... nun ja, eines Etwas. Reine berufliche Neugierde, wie das Ding oberhalb des Tatzenabdrucks aussieht."

*schliesst kurz die Augen*

"man sollte selbst in diesen Zeiten seinen Beruf nicht zu gering achten ..."


----------



## Jabaa (5. November 2009)

*schlägt die faust auf den tisch, der darauf risse kriegt*
*Ich weis das das lange leben eine qual sein kann genauso wie der schmerz des todes*
*Nur sind dies gründe zum prahlen?*
*wahre stärke zeigt sich im kampf, in dem moment an dem man auge in auge mit dem gegner kämpft.*
*krahmt aus der tasche ein stück trokenes fleisch und wirft es dem Frostsäbler zu*
*Breara ich grüße euch! ihr kümmert euch prächtig um dieses tier es ist sehr gesund. ach und das ist mein spezieles stärkungs fleisch. im grunde besteht es aus edlem und kostbaren drachenfleisch und einigen geheimen zutaten*

*wirft noch ein paar goldstücke auf den tisch*
*das ist für den tisch und eine runde bier*
*so das wir alle genesen um neue schlachten zu schlagen!*
*lacht laut*


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

*schaut angewiedert zu fayer*
"was wisst ihr schon..."
*blickt zu breara*
"darf ich mich denn zu euch setzen meine freunde da drüben möchten sich in ein kartenspiel vertiefen..."
*deutet über die schulter zu der bunt gemischten gruppe*


----------



## Thalema (5. November 2009)

*richtet sich auf, als das getrocknete Fleisch vor der Nase ihres Begleiters landet, und zieht eine Braue hoch. Phobos schnuppert an dem Fleisch und blickt dann hoch. Seine Zunge leckt über seine Nase und er schaut erwartungsvoll auf Breara. Sie nimmt das Fleisch hoch und legt es auf den Tisch*

"Entschuldigt, wenn ich misstrauisch bin, aber mein Leben hat mich gelehrt, vorsichtig zu sein, wenn mich Leute kennen, die ich nicht kenne. Es gibt immer noch einige ..." *sie zögert kurz* " ... Personen und Dinge, die Phobos und mir nicht das Allerbeste wünschen." 

*wieder ein kurzes Zögern*

"Obwohl Ihr Taure seid und daher einen gewissen Vertrauensvorschuss genießt. Ihr habt recht, mein Name ist Breara ... und wie heißt Ihr, woher kommt Ihr und welchem Stamm rechnet Ihr euch zu?"

*Der Frostsäbler stemmt sich hoch und schielt auf das Trockenfleisch. Breara legt ihre Hand auf das Fleisch, schaut kurz den Frostsäbler an, der sich darauf wieder hinlegt und schaut dann mit leicht geneigtem Kopf Fayer an.*


----------



## Thalema (5. November 2009)

*Ohne ihren Blick von Fayer zu nehmen, nickt Breara Drizzt zu*

"Nehmt Platz. Ich freue mich nach Tagen in der Wildnis immer über ein Gespräch und Neuigkeiten ... was ist denn in der Zwischenzit geschehen? Seit meiner Rückkehr aus Nordend hatte ich noch nicht viel Gelegenheit, mit jemanden zu sprechen und Neuigkeiten auszutauschen".


----------



## Minøtaurus (5. November 2009)

/ooc ich mache wieder einen charakter wechsel wenns recht ist, auf den alten zurück. /off

*Fatifer sieht in die Runde. Und meint:*

"So jetzt muss ich aber weiter, ich will endlich frei sein, zumindest wurde es mir versprochen. Noch 3 Auftäge und dann habe ich es hinter mir."

*Fatifer steht auf, bedankt sich für die angenehme Runde, und verlässt das Gasthaus.*

/ooc 
Volk: Taure
Name *Minos* Erdenruf
Klasseneigenschaft: Druide
Beruf: Kräutersammler, und Kürschner
Charaktereigenschaften: Sanftmütig, Misstrauisch, Ruhig, aber dennoch allem neuen offen.. Sollte es aber gegen die Mutter Natur geht, sehr aufbrausend und die Würde der Natur verteidigend.

Aussehn: Schwarz, nach vorn stehende Hörner, und durchaus bedrohlich.
/ooc off

*Minos kommt wieder zur Tür herein, sieht und sieht die neuen Gesichter*

"Na das war ein Treffen, ich sags euch. Gibt einige Neuigkeiten über diese Todeskralle, sieht die teilweise zerstören Möbel, was ist war denn hier los? hab ich was verpasst?"


----------



## Gurk1 (5. November 2009)

*grinst*
"nee... eigentlich hast du nichts besonderes verpasst... wir hatten... eine kleine meinungsverschiedenheit"


----------



## Minøtaurus (5. November 2009)

"Das seh ich, hier siehts aus wie nach einem Angriff verrückter Murlocs. Was sind das für Verletzungen in Drizzt Gesicht und bei Soladra? Habt ihr das nicht versucht zu heilen Paladin Und dann erst der Ork"

*hebt die Hand, und wirkt Heilsprüche, einen für Soladra, für Drizzt und für Gromash*

"Hmm ich spüre eine Dunkle Aura die von euch ausgeht Soladra, soll ich versuchen sie zu entfernen?"


----------



## Jabaa (5. November 2009)

*Ich heiße Fayer und mein stamm... oder die reste davon... wurden vor langer zeit ausgelöscht*
*verstummt kurz*
*Naja das hat nichts mit dem hir und jetzt zu tun. *entschuldigt sich*

*blickt wieder auf*
*Ich verstehe euer mistrauen doch einem tier geschweige den eines tauren oder anderer würde ich nie ohne grund weh tun*

*allerdings freut es mich auch wieder etwas unterhaltung zu habendie zeiten draußen in den welten sind nicht nur gefährlich sonder meistens auch recht einsam*
*deswegen möchte ich mich auch für meine worte entschuldigen da ihr ja für mein ärgernis nichts könnt*

*sagt mal kenn ihr einen guten schmied der sein handwerk versteht? ich müsste meine klingen schärfen lassen*


----------



## Thalema (5. November 2009)

"Es gibt nichts zu entschuldigen"

*Sie nimmt langsam einen Dolch, der an ihrer Seite hängt, und schneidet das getrocknete Fleisch in zwei Teile. Sie steht auf, gibt Phobos eine Hälfte und geht dann hinüber zu dem Bären. Sie geht in die Knie, schaut dem Bären in die Augen und hält ihm die andere Hälfte hin. Der Bär nimmt das Trockenfleisch vorsichtig aus ihrer Hand und beginnt darauf herumzukauen*

"Es scheint so, als wären die Zeiten nicht nur in Nordend ... ungewöhnlich gewesen. Was ist hier denn geschehen? Das Einzige, was ich als Fortschritt sehen kann, ist, dass sich hier Nachtelfen, Orks, Zwerge und Tauren nicht an die zu langen oder kurzen Hälse gehen."

Sie geht zu ihrem Tisch zurück und setzt sich wieder. Dann, mit etwas lauterer Stimme.

"Es wäre allerdings nett, wenn der Wirt mir meinen Met bringen würde .... das Essen kann noch etwas warten. Vielleicht sollte ich noch etwas von meinen frischen Vorräten hereinbringen. Ich hatte vorhin Jagdglück. Also Wirt: Wollt ihr frisches Wildbret?"

"Und villeicht sollten wir hier mal etwas aufräumen ... stellt die Tische zusammen und setzt euch an EINEN Tisch" 

*sie seufzt*

"Das wäre mal etwas Neues ... zumindest für mich"


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2009)

*Steht auf und geht sammt halb leerem Krug zum Tisch an dem die taurin sitzt*
"Grüße, die einladung nehme ich gerne an"
*Setzt sich und mustert alle 3 Tauren im raum*
"Wirt, eine Tasse heißes Bohnengebräu"
*fängt zu grinsen an*
"Edle jägerin, hätet ihr etwas Milch für mich?"


----------



## Thalema (5. November 2009)

*Brearas Gesicht wird dunkel und ihre Gestalt strafft sich. Phobos bemerkt die Anspannung und richtet sich auf, der Schwanz peitscht kurz hin und her. Sie sieht Tegalgiran an und bricht dann in Lachen aus.*

"Die Herren der schwarzen Klinge hatten schon immer einen etwas besonderen Humor. Und wenn ich an Zul'Drak denke, bin ich ihnen sogar noch einen Gefallen schuldig ... Milch also? Aber gerne"

Breara steht auf und nimmt ihm die Tasse aus der Hand.

"Ich nehme an, ihr bevorzugt frische Milch ... ich schaue mal nach, ob mein Kodo noch etwas übrig hat"

*wendet sich mit der Tasse Richtung Tür und öffnet sie*

"Viel oder nur einen Tropfen ?"

/ooc

für heute muss ich mich verabschieden

/ooc off


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2009)

*fängt laut zu lachen an*
"Hervorragend, Bitte den halben Becher"
"Solange es kein mänlicher Kodo ist versteht sich!"
*schaut umsich und fängt beim anblick der verdutzten gesichter noch lauter zu lachen an*


----------



## Artherk (6. November 2009)

*sieht sich verdrossen um*
*versucht sich in eine angenehmere sitzposition zu hieven und seufzt*
"Wenn das so weitergeht bin ich bald ein Krüppel und kann meine tätigkeit gar nicht mehr ausüben..."
*schließt für einen moment die augen*


----------



## Minøtaurus (6. November 2009)

/ooc Tut Leid, aber Brearas Verhalten ist irgendwie Klischeehaft, hrmpf /off

*Nach anfänglichem Misstrauen, nimmt Minos doch 2 Becher Met, und setzt sich neben die Taurin, wobei er einen davon ihr gibt.*

>>An Artherk gewandt: "Hat mein Heilspruch denn nicht gewirkt?" 

*Sieht sich den Körper nochmal genauer an, Hebt nocheinmal die Hand, und beginnt wieder einen Heilspruch zu wirken.*

"Es tut mir Leid, ich hatte das Gift, das durch euren Körper strömt vergessen"


----------



## Thalema (6. November 2009)

*betritt wieder den Raum mit der Tasse in dre Hand und einem Paket über der Schulter*

"Die Pflanzen mag's ja freuen, aber ich kann dem Wetter nichts abgewinnen"

*wendet sich zu Tegalgiran*

"Hier ist eure Milch ... und keine Angst, sie stammt nicht von meinem Kodo, sondern vom letzten Bauernhof"

*geht zum Tresen*

"Hier Wirt, eine Rehlende. Bereite Sie zu und lass sie nicht verbrennen. Ich hoffe, du hast Gewürze ... und bringt mir bitte endlich meinen Met".

*geht zurück in den Raum, legt etwas Holz in den Kamin und rückt zwei Tischein die Nähe des Feuers . Phobos erhebt sich träge und legt sich neben die Feuerstelle. Breara selbst nimmt eine Bank und stellt sie an die Längsseite des Tisches. 

"Kommt rüber, wer Lust hat. Nehmt eure Becher und Humpen, bringt sie mit und lasst die Streitereine zurück. Davon hatte ich genug da oben im Norden" 

*zu Drizzt gewandt* 

"Für eure armen Knochen gibt es da oben warme Salzquellen, wenn es die sind, die euch plagen. Ihr müsst nur ein paar Untote erschlagen" *ihr Ton wird bitter* "oder ein paar Köpfe einschlagen, damit die Untoten erschlagen werden. An besten den von Varian und Garrosh ..."


----------



## Artherk (6. November 2009)

*seufzt tief*
"ich danke dir minos"
*setzt sich zu Breara*
"Nach so einem langen leben und so einem Tag wie heute ist es ja kein wunder das meine knochen schmerzen"
*lacht auf*
"Untote... macht ein angeekeltes gesicht.. skelette gehen ja noch aber diese modrigen verfaulenden stinker.. bäh..."
*sieht auf seine schwerter*
"da tun mir fast meine waffen leid wenn ich so einen töte..."
*deutet auf den tiger*
"ist der aus winterquell?"


----------



## Thalema (6. November 2009)

*wendet sich an Minos*

"Vielen Dank" *nimmt einen Schluck*  

*Dreht sich wieder zu Drizzt um*

"Weiss nicht mit letzter Sicherheit, ob er aus Winterquell stammt, so weit bin ich nie gekommen. Ich habe ihn in Ratschet 'getroffen', als er in einer viel zu engen Kiste auf seinen Transport nach ich-weiss-nicht-wohin war. Er sah fürchterlich aus und irgendwie baten seine Augen mich um Hilfe oder ich hatte einfach Mitleid oder sonst etwas ... auf jeden Fall versuchte ich zuerst, ihn freizukaufen. Als der Händler sich dann bockig anstellte. organisierte ich in der Nacht sozusagen einen kleinen Gefangenenausbruch." *grinst in sich hinein* "Ich wollte ihn dann freigeben, aber er wollte nicht ... blieb einfach bei mir"

"Hat mir mehr als einmal den Hintern gerettet."

*lehnt sich einen Moment zurück, fängt sich dann aber und richtet sich an Minos*

"Aber Minos, Ihr sagtet vorhin, ihr habr Neuigkeiten von Todeskralle ... erzählt"

/ooc 
@Minos: Könntest du mir das mit der Klischeehaftigkeit in einer PN erklären ? 
verstehe das nicht ganz ... 
/off


----------



## Artherk (6. November 2009)

*grinst breit*
"also so ähnlich wie bei meinem kleinen Shadow hier..."
*räuspert sich kurz*
"nur das ich nicht so handzahm zu den orks war"
*lacht laut auf *
*winkt dem wirt*
"einen krug starkbier !!"
*wendet sich wieder breara zu*
"habt ihr denn neuigkeiten aus dem fernen nordend?"


----------



## Cysiaron (6. November 2009)

"du langohr suchst wieder streit mit orks?"
*grunzt*
"kannst du haben, aber dann nehm ich nicht nur dein brotmesser aus deiner klaue, dann nehm ich die klaue mit"
*lacht über den eigenen witz*
"du langohr unterschätzt uns orks. als ich dein schwert nahm, ich hätte dir auch den kopf abreißen können."
*zeigt die zähne*
ooc ein orkisches lächeln  oocoff
"dumme und mordende bestien, ja? du tötest für geld? ich töte für eine heimat."


----------



## Thalema (6. November 2009)

*schaut den Orc an, dann den Nachtelfen*

"Wenn ich euch so sehe und höre, dann gibts nichts Neues aus Nordend, denn dass die Allianz und die Horde wieder aufeinander losgehen, scheint euch ja geläufig zu sein."

"Nur Fordrings Präsenz und Thralls Zügeln von Garrosh scheint das Ganze noch einigermaßen zusammenzuhalten. so dass wir gerade noch auf die Geissel und nicht auf uns losgehen".

"Und was den Kampf für Heimat angeht" *Brearas Stimme wird beissend* "momentan kämpft man da oben wohl eher um die letzte Goldtresse für die Rüstung als um Heimat, Ehre oder Überleben. Ihr solltet mal die Lackaffen in Dalaran sehen, wie sie durch die Strassen stolzieren. Wenn es nicht so zum Weinen wäre, säße ich heute noch am Brunnenrand vor der Schmiede und würde mich totlachen".

Von draussen hört man einen langgezogenen, hohen Tierschrei. Brearas Kopf dreht sich Richtung Tür, als würde sie jemand erwarten. Als die Tür zu bleibt, steht sie auf und greift sich ihre Axt. 

"Das war mein Kodo ... ich schaue lieber mal kurz nach dem Rechten. Entschuldigt mich."

Als Phobos sieht, dass Breara aufsteht, streckt er sich kurz und trabt hinter ihr her durch die Tür.


----------



## Soladra (6. November 2009)

*prustet bei Minos Angebot los*
Nein danke Minos, ich möchte gerne am Leben bleiben! 
*betrachtet die Neuankömmlinge*
Bala'dash und Ishnu'ala!
*packt einen Tisch und schiebt ihn mit dem anderen zusammen, damitt kein gedrängel entsteht, packt dann den relativ dicken Kartenstapel und setzt sich neben ihren Liebsten*
Wo warst du eigentlich, Minos?
*mischelt die Karten durcheinander und schaut der Taurin hinterher*
Hmmm... Das klang aber gar nicht unbedingt nach Kodo...


----------



## Gurk1 (6. November 2009)

*hebt sein schild und zieht das schwert aus der scheide*
"spürt einer von euch ebenfalls diese Präsenz von draussen?? Da sträuben sich mir die haare..."
*murmelt einige wörter worauf seine Rüstung anfängt zu glühen*
"Licht geb mir Kraft...."


----------



## ipercoop (6. November 2009)

*steht von ihrem Stuhl auf , nimmt ihn mit und gesellt sich dann zu dem "zusammengeschlossenen  Tisch"*
Spielen wir nun?


----------



## Soladra (6. November 2009)

*steht auf, hinter ihrer Kampfmaske blitzen wieder Feuerbälle auf*
Und ob ich das spüre.
*wendet sich Linh zu*
Merkst du das nicht?


----------



## Jabaa (6. November 2009)

*greift zu seinem Schwert*
*von wegen spüren*
*dem Geruch nach zu urteilen sollte das kein kleiner Dieb sein*
*geht Richtung Tür*

*es sei den mein Geruchssinn irrt sich*
*lacht laut wird aber sofort wieder ernst*
*mal schauen wer uns da besuchen kommt*

*Marsuhl fletscht die Zähne und begibt sich hinter Fayer zum Ausgang*


----------



## Thalema (7. November 2009)

Die Tür knallt mit einem gewaltigen Schlag, der sie fast aus den Angeln reisst, auf und schlägt gegen die Wand. Durch den Türrahmen stolpert und taumelt Breara zurück in den Gastraum, bevor sie das Gleichgewicht verliert und längs auf den Boden knallt. Draussen vor der Tur, aber im Lichtschein des Gasthauses landet Brearas Zweihandaxt mit einem lauten metallischen Scheppern auf dem Boden. Brearas Gesicht ist eine Mischung aus Überraschung, Schmerz und Wut.

Von draussen hört man ein lautes Fauchen, dass von einem hohen schrillen, das normale Gehör verletzenden Kreischen überlagert wird. Durch die Tür sieht man die Bewegung großer Flügel oder Schwingen, in der Dunkelheit und dem Regen ist das aber nicht eindeutig zu erkennen.

Breara rappelt sich hoch, von ihrer Wange läuft ein Blutfaden und tropft auf die Rüstung.

"Das war kein Kodo ..." sagt sie mit gepresster Stimme. Sie schnappt sich ihren Bogen, der noch an der Wand steht, und holt sich aus dem danebenstehenden Köcher einen Pfeil. Sie schiesst mit einer gleitenden Bewegung den Pfeil durch die Tür, greift sich den nächsten und lässt ihn dem ersten folgen.

Von draussen wird das wiederum mit einem Kreischen beantwortet, das diesmal aber eindeutig schmerzhaft klingt.

Breara wirft den Bogen auf den Boden und stürmt wieder auf die Türöffnung los, in der ihre Axt liegt. 

"Hilfe wäre gut" brüllt sie nach hinten in den Raum, dann greift sie im Lauf nach ihrer Axt. Aus ihrer Kehle löst sich der Kampfschrei der Tauren, als sie aus dem Sichtbereich der Tür verschwindet.


----------



## Gurk1 (7. November 2009)

*hebt sein schild brüllt etwas worauf sein schwert anfängt zu glühen*
"ANGRIFF!!!"
*rennt raus und durch das Licht seiner Rüstung sind die schatten eines riesigen Dämons zu erkennen*


----------



## Cysiaron (7. November 2009)

*zuckt mit den schultern und weist mit der klaue auf die herausstürmenden kämpfer*
"idioten"
*lockert seinen gürtel*
"wenn es einen feind gibt, dann kommt er zu einem, man muss nicht zu ihm"


----------



## Jabaa (7. November 2009)

*Marsuhl brüllt laut und stürmt auf die gestalt zu*

*greift zu seinem bogen nimmt einen pfeil*
*nimmt etwas gift aus seiner phiole und tröpfelt sie auf dne pfeil*
*feuert auf den gegner*

*was immer es sein mag lange leben wird es nicht*


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

* reißt ihre blutrot leuchtenden Gleven aus dem nirgendwo*
_Raszêhchja!_
*entfaltet ihre plötzlich erschienen Schwingen und stürmt auf die Tür zu*
Egal wie viele es sind, die ersten 10 gehören mir!!!
*stürzt duch die Tür und stürzt sich in das Kampfgetümmel, lässt dann ein Kreischen erklingen, das dem des Dämons nicht unähnlich ist*


----------



## Jabaa (7. November 2009)

*nimmt seine klinge und seinen dolch*
*stürmt auf die gestalt zu springt richtung kopf und bringt die gestalt durch sein eigenes gewicht zu fall*

*setzt sich auf desen rück mit der klinge in der hand*

*muss sich bemühen damit sich das biest nicht befreien kann*

*sagt mir was machen wir mit ihm oder was macht ihr mit es?*
*Marsuhl stürzt sich auf das geschöpf um es mit am boden zu halten*


----------



## TheGui (7. November 2009)

*Tritt nach Draußen*
*Reißt die Augen auf und greift nach seiner Axt*
"Das ist eins der Geschöpfe die mich angegriffen und von meinem Greif gestoßen haben"
*Die Pupillen in den Augen verschwinden und die gesammte Augenhöhle wird von einem kalten blauen Leuchten ausgefüllt*
"Es waren 12! Und sie waren nicht alle so klein"
*Brüllt*
"MACHT EUCH BEREIT!"
*Fängt scheinbar ziellos in eine Richtung zu rennen an*
"ich habe in der Nähe einen Friedhof gesehen, Ich hole Verstärkung"
*Läst trotz pochendem Herzen einen tiefen Lacher hören*


----------



## Thalema (7. November 2009)

Breara rennt, die Axt in einer Rückhandbewegung schwingend, auf die geflügelte Gestalt zu. Diese wirkt durch ein Wabern, dass von ihrer Haut ausgeht, wesentlich massiver und größer als Breara, ist es aber nicht wirklich. Die Gestalt duckt sich, als Breara auf sie zurennt, und entfaltet ihre Schwingen. 

In ihrem Rücken hört Breara das Rufen und Laufen der anderen. 

Phobos steht im Rücken der Gestalt und bearbeitet sie mit den Klauen.

'Warum verbeißt er sich nicht?'

Dieser Gedanke schiesst noch durch Brearas Kopf, als ihre Axt den Kreis vollendet und mit voller Wucht von unten in die linke Hüfte des Dämons kracht. Ein stechender Schmerz fährt durch Brearas rechten Arm und Schulter, als die Schneide der Axt von der Haut des Wesens abprallt und nur Splitter spritzen lässt. Durch die Wucht des Abpralls wird die Axt aus Brearas Hand gerissen und poltert hinter dem Dämonen zu Boden. Sie selbst schafft es nur noch, durch einen Drehsprung nach rechts der Klaue des Dämons zu entkommen. Ein zweiter Schmerz rast durch ihren Arm, als sie auf der geprellten Schulter aufkommt.

Für einen Sekundenbruchteil aber sah sie die Gestalt des Dämons genauer im Schein der Gasthaustür und weiss plötzlich, was für eine Ausgeburt das ist, als die mächtige Gestalt von Fayer auf den Dämon zufliegt und ihn zuerst ins Wanken und dann zu Fall bringt. 

Sie hört ihn rufen, was man damit jetzt machen soll und schreit:

"BRING ES EINFACH UM! ES IST EIN GARGOYLE!"


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

*haut eine ihrer verhexten Gleven in den Rücken der Kreatur, die andere in die Kehle*
Fahr zurück in die Hölle, Scheißvieh!
*setzt mit einem Satz über die sterbende Kreatur hinweg und packt die Axt, die bei iher Berührung anfängt, schwarzrot zu glüchen*
Sie sind von Schutzschilden umhüllt! Man kann sie nur mit verzauberten Waffen töten!
*wirft der Taurin ihre Waffe wieder zu*


----------



## Lethior (7. November 2009)

*sieht Soladra verwirrt nach*
Kann mir mal jemand erklären was das gerade war?
*hört die Schreie der Anderen und ihrer Widersacher*
Aber ich denke das kann warten.
*nimmt das Schwert in beide Hände und hält es mit ausgestreckten Armen vor sich. Die Schatten wabbern immer schneller um das Schwert und hüllen es in tiefe Dunkelheit. Als er das die zur Seite zieht hält er zwei blutrote Klingen in seiner Hand*
Ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber ich werde denen da draußen jetzt helfen.
*stürmt aus dem Gasthaus*
Alles noch dran bei eu...
*noch bevor er den Satz zuende gesprochen hat, springt ihn eine der Kreaturen an und begäbt ihn unter sich*


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

*versucht, dem Todesritter zur Hilfe zu kommen, wird aber von einem nderen Schwarm Gargoyle, die sich bis jetzt im Schatten gehalten hat*


----------



## TheGui (7. November 2009)

-Derweil am nahegelegenen Friedhof-
*Eine von einem unnatürlichen Schatten umhülte Kreatur spricht Okulte Formeln und schneidet sich mit etwas in beide Handflächen*
"Stehet auf meine Diener, stehet auf und kämpft für mich..."
*macht eine seltsame geste bei der Blut auf die umliegenden Gräber tropft und spritzt*
"JAH, Ich höre euch. Nun erhöret mich!"
*Knarzen, kratzen und kreischen wird hörbar und immer lauter*
"ERWACHT"
*Eine Schar von Untoten bricht aus dem Boden und umringt den Todesritter*
"Nun geht und vernichtet meine Feinde!"
*Dreht sich wider richtung Taverne*
*aus der lichter und schreie zu hören und zu sehen sind*
"Es war ein fehler mir auf den Boden zu folgen"
*stürmt finster lachend richtung Getümmel*


----------



## Lethior (7. November 2009)

*der Gargoyle wird plötzlich von dem Guhl des Todesritters zu Boden gerissen*
Verdammtes Drecksvieh!
*rammt dem Gargoyle die Schwerter in den Schädel*


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

*fängt an, irre zu lachen und springt hoch, um die Ungeheuer in einen Luftkampf zu verwickeln und lässt blutige Stücke auf ihre Kameraden niederregnen*


----------



## TheGui (7. November 2009)

*Eine Horde klapriger Untoter ohne Waffen bespringen die 3 am weitesten von dem Kapmf entfernten Gargoyles*
"TÖTET SIE!"
*Tegalgiran greift nach seiner von den Ketten befreiten Axt und schlägt auf die befallenen Kreaturen ein, ohne darauf zu achten ob seine eigenen Geschöpfe getroffen werden*
"Nein, wo ist er"

*schaut um sich und erblickt in der Luft die Kämpfende Dämonenjägerin*
"Ah, perfeckt"
*Streckt seine linke Hand richtung der in der Luft kämpfenden Geschöpfe und läst einen langen rotschwarzen Strahl aus seiner Handfläche entfahren*
"Hab ich dich"

*10m hinter der Dämonenjägering bereitet ein Necromant auf einer der Kreaturen reitend einen Spruch vor, Als sich etwas um seinen Hals schlingt und ihn richtung Boden zerrt*
"Gleich wirst du sterben"
*Tegalgiran greift nach dem Hals des Necromanten und schwingt seine Axt von oben einmal quer durch den Körper des Feindes.
Worauf seini linker Arm und alles unterhalb des bauchnabels abgetrennt werden.
"SAG MIR WISO DU MICH VERFOLGST"

*Drück noch fester zu und hebt seine Axt bedrohlich*
"SPRICH ODER ICH LASSE DICH QUALEN ERLEIDEN DIE DU NOCH NIE ERLEBT HAST*

*Der Necromant quetscht einen Spruch durch seine Lipen und fängt zu grinsen an*
"Verflucht seist du"
*Schleudert den verstümmelten Necromanten in die Dunkelheit, die gleich darauf von einer großen Explossion erhellt wird*

"NEIN, Dieser verdammte Hund"
*sammelt sich wieder und rennt auf den Kampf vor dem Gasthaus zu*


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

*Fällt auf einmal wie ein abgeschossener Vogel vom Himmel*
Ahhh....


----------



## Lethior (7. November 2009)

*grinst fies als seine Rüstung bedrohlich aufleuchtet*
Viel Spaß damit!
*die Gräser um den Todesritter beginnen zu verwelken, Pflanzen um ihn herum gehen ein. Die Gargoyls in seiner Nähe schwingen sich mit einem grausamen Kreischen in die Lüfte um der Verderbnis zu entgehen*
Oh Nein, bleibt schön hier.
*ein Schatten bahnt sich seinen Weg von Chrysanthus zu einem der Gargolyes und zieht in zurück gegen Boden. Noch während der Gargoyl in der Luft hängt, springt sein Guhl auf ihn und reißt ihm den Kopf ab*
Pah, ich hatte schon stärkere Feinde als dieses lästige Gesindel.
*wendet sich dem nächsten Gargoyle zu und bearbeitet ihn mit seinen Schwertern*
Alles in Ordnung mit euch Soladra?
*gibt dem Gargoyle den Todesstoß und rennt zu ihr*


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

*bleibt regungslos liegen, um sie herum die toten Gargoyles, aus ihren schwarzen Flügeln ragen Knochensplitter*
*ein paar weitere Untote nähren sich der 'leichten Beute'*


----------



## Thalema (7. November 2009)

Breara sieht ihre Axt auf sich zufliegen und greift geistesgegenwärtig mit der linken Hand zu. Sie presst das Axtblatt an den Körper und rollt auf den von Fayer auf den Boden gepressten Gargoyle zu. 

"Fayer! Finger vom Hals!" Während sie das schreit, reisst sie die Axt im Liegen über ihren Körper hinweg, dreht sie um ein Viertel und lässt die Schneide auf den Hals des Gargoyles zusausen. Der schützende Zauber um den Gargoyle gibt mit einem widerwärtigen Laut nach und das Kreischen des Gargoyles wird um zwei Oktaven höher, um dann abrupt abzubrechen. Eine grüne, stinkende Flut ergiesst sich aus dem Rumpf auf den Boden. 

Schnell erhebt sie sich und schaut sich um. Überall auf dem Hof des Gasthauses und sogar in der Luft über ihr wird gekämpft. 

Sie rennt ins Gasthaus, schnappt sich ihren Bogen und rast wieder raus, quer über den Hof zu den Stallungen. Im Stall neben ihrem Kodo liegen die Satteltaschen und einige Bündel, von denen sie ihr Reittier befreit hatte. Sie reißt eines der Bündel auf, dann das nächste. 

"Ahhh" ... Vor ihr auf den Boden kullern schlange, lange Pfeile, deren Schaft und Spitze rötlich glühen. 

Sie rafft einige zusammen und rennt wieder raus auf den Hof. Als erstes nimmt sie einen Gargoyle ins Visier, der Soladra angreifen will. 

"Mit besten Grüßen von den Magiern aus Dalaran!" 

Schwirrend entlässt sie den Pfeil von der Sehne.

/ooc

Bin dann mal für etwas länger off, RL mit Essengehen ruft *g*

/off


----------



## Jabaa (7. November 2009)

*steigt von der leblosen Gestalt herunter*

*nah das kann ein Spaß werden*
*lacht*

*ruft laut: alle in Deckung*

*spricht ein paar Worte und schießt einen blau leuchtenden Pfeil in die Luft*
*dieser explodiert in der Luft*

*geht in Deckung*

*plötzlich prasselt eine Salve von Pfeilen auf die gargoyls herunter*

*nun beendet es und verschont keinen*


----------



## Lethior (7. November 2009)

*Noch während er zu Soladra läuft, sieht er wie ein Pfeil knapp an ihm vorbei genau in den Rumpf eines Gargoyls fliegt. Mit einem grauenhaften Schrei fährt er in die Luft um kurz darauf zuckend zu Boden zu fallen. Als er den letzten Schritt zu Soladra machen will stellen sich ihm zwei Skelletritter in den Weg.*
Macht lieber Platz, oder ich muss euch aus dem Weg räumen.
*Nach den Worten des Todesritters, grinsen sich die beiden fies an und einer der beiden schlägt mit seinem Schwert nach ihm. Er pariert den Schlag mit seinem Schwert und schlägt dem Skellet mit dem anderen Schwert den Arm. Während das Skelett zum nächsten Schlag ausholt, sticht er dem Untoten seine Schwerter in den Magen, reißt sie zur Seite und teilt den Untoten in zwei Hälften. Der andere Untote wird von ein paar anderen Guhlen beschäftigt und er kniet sich vor Soladra*
Alles in Ordnung? Antwortet doch!
*rüttelt leicht an ihr*


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

*reagiert nicht die Bohne,öffnet nicht einmal die Augen*


----------



## Lethior (7. November 2009)

Verdammte Scheiße...
*ruft den Guhl*
Los, bring sie rein und das ihr ja nichts passiert!
*Der Guhl legt Soladra über die Schulter und geht langsam Richtung Gasthaus*
Beeil dich ein bisschen!
*Kaum hat der Guhl einen Zahn zugelegt und ist in die Nähe der Schenke gekommen, stürzt ein Gargoyle von oben herab und fliegt mit ihm in die Höhe, während Soladra unsanft zu Boden fällt*


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

*zuckt heftig zusammen, als sie den Boden berührt,zeigt sonst allerdings keinerlei Rektion*


----------



## TheGui (7. November 2009)

*erreicht endlich den Platz vor dem Gasthaus und wirft sich vor Soladra  um sie vor einem Anstürmenden Gargoyle zu schützen*
"Was ist Pasiert?"
*Form ein Schild aus wie aus dem Nichts entstandenen Eissplittern, gegen das der Gargyle donnert*
"Verflucht, hier muss noch einer sein"
*holt mit beiden Händen extrem weit aus*

*Tegalgirans Axt fängt zu vibrieren und zu leuchten an*

"BRENNE"
*Haut mit einer Wucht zu das selbst das Eis Schild zerbricht und die Axt in dem Schädel der Besstie eindringt*
*Die Stelle an der die Axtklinge eingedrungen ist fängt zu qualmen an und der Schädel zerberstet darauf hin*

"Gebt acht, hier muss noch ein Totenbeschwörer in der Nähe sein!"
"Sucht aber tötet ihn nicht!"
"Er hatt seine Lebenskrafft an die Soladra  gebunden!"

*Hebt Soladra mit einer Hand auf und schleift sie recht unsanft in die Taverne*


----------



## ipercoop (7. November 2009)

*löst sich zu Schattenenergie auf und flitzt raus aus der Taverne worauf Linh in ihre Schattenform geht*
Ich denke ihr braucht meine Unterstützung *grinst*
*wirkt Gedankenschlag auf einen Gargoyle worauf der Gargoyle mit  einem lauten Schrei auf den Boden fällt*
Oh da kommen ja noch welche ...
*holt ihren Schattengeist heraus und infiziert die Gargoyles mit der Verschlingenden Seuche und schindet die Gedanken der Gargoyles worauf einer nach dem anderen herunter fällt*
*läuft zu Soladra und verlässt die Schattenform*
Ich bleibe bei ihr , du kannst weiterkämpfen Tegalgiran
*wirkt eine große Heilung und leistet Erste Hilfe*

/ooc Schattenpriester habens nich so mit Heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deswegen erste hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

/ooc Na endlich, jemnd ist drauf gekommen /ooc off


----------



## Lethior (7. November 2009)

*schreit dem Todesritter zu*
Was soll ich denn mit dem Beschwörer machen? Ihn zum Tee einladen?
*zuckt zusammen als sein Guhl mit einem lautem Krachen neben ihm landet*
Du hast nicht umsonst dein Leben gelassen.
*hält eine Hand über den Guhl und spricht ein paar unverständliche Worte. Der Guhl bäumt sich noch ein letztes Mal auf, fällt dann aber wieder auf den Boden. Der Todesritter steht wie neu gestärkt auf, von ihm geht eine unheimlische Aura aus und seine Waffen leuchten blutrot auf. Setzt ein fieses Grinsen auf*
Jetzt wirds lustig.
*stürzt sich auf einen Gargoyle in der Nähe und schlägt wie besessen auf ihn ein, ohne Gegenwehr zuzulassen*


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

*fängt an, immer unruhiger zu atmen und murmelt ein paar scheinbar zusammenhangslose Silben*


----------



## ipercoop (7. November 2009)

/ooc Totenbeschwörer is doch humanoid oder? /ooc off 

Ok dann suchen wir ihn mal *sucht zwischen den ganzen Gargoyles den Totenbeschwörer*
Ah da ist er ja *grinst*
*Linh lässt einen psychischen Schrei aus worauf der Totenbeschwör in der Gegend doof rum rennt*
Okey für eine kurze Zeit is er abgelenkt...


----------



## TheGui (7. November 2009)

"Schneid ihm die Arme und die Zunge ab!"
*kneift die Augen zusammen*
"Nein doch lieber nur die Arme! Aber sorg dafür das er sein Maul hält"
*Hört ein extrem lautes Brüllen und schaut richtung Himmel*
"OH nein..."
*Schreit mitt einem Anflug von Erregung*
"GEHT IN DECKUNG, EIN FROSTWYRM"
*Schafft es grade noch zur seite zu hechten bevor ein Strahl blauen Atems eine Schneise zwischen der Taverne und dem Rest der Schlacht zieht*
"Das hatt mir grade noch gefehlt"
*Richtet sich wider auf und Zeichnet mitt der Axt eine Rune vor die Tür der Taverne*
"Lenkt ihn ab! Ich muss alle seiten des gebäudes abschirmen"
*verschwindet hinter der nächsten Ecke des gebäudes*


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

*reißt sich mit einem Ruck los und läuft mit leerem Blick geradewegs auf die blauen Flammen zu*


----------



## Lethior (8. November 2009)

*lässt von seinem Opfer ab und rettet sich mit einem Hechtsprung vor dem Atem*
Wie ich diese Monster hasse...
*wirft einen Schatten der zielstrebig auf den Frostwyrm zufliegt und ihn etwas von seiner Bahn abbringt ihm aber nicht wirklich Schaden zufügt*
Diese verdammten Dinger sind weitaus widerstandsfähiger als ich dachte.
*Als der Frostwyrm etwas niedriger über das Schlachtfeld fliegt springt er mit einem Satz an ihn und kletter auf seinen Rücken*
Heya, Kleiner ruhig.
*holt aus um dem Frostwyrm seine Schwerter in den Kopf zu rammen, doch als der Frostwyrm eine scharfe Kurve fliegt, fällt er herunter wobei ein unangenehmes Knacken zu hören ist und bleibt regungslos am Boden liegen.*


----------



## Soladra (8. November 2009)

*läuft weiter gerde aus... in die Flammen*


----------



## TheGui (8. November 2009)

*Kommt von der anderen Seite der Taverne wider richtung Tür gerannt*
"Ne Fräulein, drinnen gebleiben!"
*Befördert Soladra mitt einem Kick in die Taverne zurück und wendet sich wider richtung frostwyrm*
"Verflucht er macht sich bereit, aber seis drum die Runen sind geschrieben und aktiveirt"
*stellt sich über die erste Rune vor der Eingangstür und rammt seine Axt in den Boden*
*zieht seine Brustrüstung aus und läst sich mit dem Rücken vorran auf das spitze griffende der Axt fallen*

"Argh..."
*Der Griff durhbohr die Brust des Todesritters worauf einige schwarzviolete Energieströme aus der Wunde geschtröhmt kommen*
"Bringt es um! Solange es Lebt kann ich mich nicht weiter am Kampf beteiligen"
"Die dem Todesritter entwichene Necromantische Energie umhüllt die Taverne und bildet eine tiefschwarze und leuchtende Kuppel"

*Der frostwyrm läst einen weiteren Schwall seines Atems niederregnen, der allerdings an der Energiekuppel apprallt und verschwindet*


----------



## Soladra (8. November 2009)

*eines der oberen Fenster öffnet sich und Soladra krackselt über den Fenstersims aufs Dach*


----------



## Gurk1 (8. November 2009)

*blockt mit seinem schild einen schattenblitz ab*
"wo ist dieser verdammte totenbeschwörer?!?!"
*wirft einen magischen schild gegen den Frostwyrm der ihn kurz aus der fassung bringt. sieht darauf soladra auf dem dach stehen*
*will in das gasthaus laufen prallt aber unsanft gegen das Schild des Todesritter. Rappelt sich wieder auf aktiviert sein sein gottesschild und versucht es nocheinmal diesmal erfolgreich. Das schild vibriert bedrohlich hält aber stand.*
*kurze zeit später erscheint grimna auf dem dach und springt mit soladra zusammen vom dach*


----------



## TheGui (8. November 2009)

*Schreit vor durch den heiligen Schild verursachten Schmerzen auf*
"Arghs, närrischer Paladin. Das Schild ist ein Teil von mir!"
*verstummt und scheint sich zu konzentrieren, als kurz darauf eine weitere Salve des Frostwyrms gegen das Schild prast*
"Ihr dürft diesen bereich nicht verlassen, fesselt sie wenn es sein mus"
*schließt erneut die Augen und geht in sich*
"Jah, ich sehe ihn. Einer meiner Ghule hatt ihn erspäht"
*hebt den Kopf um zu sehen wo sein finsterer Waffenbruder steckt, entdeck ihn und brüllt*
"20m Nördlich von dir, beeil dich!"

/ooc bin schlafen gute nacht, Fals der Kampf endet, oder alle das Schild verlassen wird meine Figur zusammenbrechen und ein "erholungsschläfchen" hallten. Soll ja net sinlos das das Schild oben hallten fals es neme nötig sien wird, weis ja net wie weit ihr mit der geschichte noch kommt.
Baut ruhig par ghule von mir ein, die springe da noch alle fröhlich durch die gegend (wie gesagt aber unbewaffnet)


----------



## Soladra (8. November 2009)

*breitet blitzartig die Flügel aus ,um aus dem freinem Fall einen Sturzflug zu machen, hat dabei die Finger in die Armschiene des Paladins geklemmt. Mit dem immernoch aktiviertem Gottesschild kann sie zusammen mit dem Paladin den Schild unbeschadet passieren. Anschliesend gewinnt sie an Höhe und... lässt den Paladin los, sieht alledings den Schutzschild des Todesritters zusammenbrechen*
_Patronus imno_!


----------



## Gurk1 (8. November 2009)

*schlägt noch kurz vor dem schild auf*
"ahhh.... mein bein"
*schaut sich sein bein an das in einem seltsamen winkel absteht und murmelt einige wörter worauf es leuchtend wieder anfängt sich zu richten*
"schon besser.... Soladra??? kannst du mich hören??"
*steht auf und versucht sie aufzuheben*


----------



## Soladra (8. November 2009)

*durch ihren Zauberspruch umhüllt jeden der Anwesenden einen blutroten Schild, der absolut nichts durchlässt, dann schwingt sie sich weiter hinauf, zu dem riesigen Frostwyrm hin*

ooc: Ich hab dich *losgelassen*! /ooc off


----------



## Lethior (8. November 2009)

*richtet sich langsam wieder auf*
Ahhh, verdammtes Mistvieh.
*dreht sich in Richtung des Totenbeschwörers, der wieder dabei ist einen Zauber zu wirken*
Oh Nein, nicht noch einmal.
*Der Totenbeschwörer greift sich plötzlich an die Kehle und bricht den Zauber ab. Er stürmt auf den Beschwörer zu und holt zum Schlag aus*
So Freundchen du kommst jetzt mal mit mir.
*schultert den Beschwörer und rennt Richtung Gasthaus*

/ooc Ich war zuerst, du musst editieren  /ooc off


----------



## ipercoop (8. November 2009)

/ooc der nix durchlässt auch nicht meine zauber? :< /ooc off

*befiehlt dem Schattengeist zum Totenbeschwörer hinzurennen und ihm die Arme abzubeißen*
Meine Güte was ein nerviger Totenbeschwörer .. *seufzt*
*kramt aus ihrer Tasche eine hellblaue leuchtende Kugel eingepackt in einem grünen Beutel und wirft die Kugel mitsamt Beutel gegen den Mund vom Totenbeschwörer worauf der Mund sich versiegelt ( d.H. Mund zu )*


----------



## Gurk1 (8. November 2009)

"ich weis zwar nicht was das ist aber"
*kniet sich hin als ob er beten würde*
"Licht der Welt geb mir Kraft... erhelle die dunkelheit die mich umgibt....Licht ich bitte dich"
*darufhin erscheinen flügel aus reinem Licht auf seinem Rücken und die dämmerung wird davon erleuchtet als ob es Tag wäre. die Untoten kauern sich geblendet zusammen.*


----------



## Soladra (8. November 2009)

*hat inzwischen den Frostwyrm erreicht, kreuzt die Gleven vor der Brust und schraubt sich von unten in den offen liegenden Brustkorb*


----------



## Gurk1 (8. November 2009)

*wirft seinen hammer der Gerechtigkeit gegen soladra und beginnnt einen exzorsismus gegen den Frostwyrm zu wirken*


----------



## TheGui (8. November 2009)

/ooc bist nen bissel OP Soladra, nich?
jetz aber gn8 xD


----------



## Soladra (8. November 2009)

*schüttelt den Zauber des Paladins anscheined mit Leichtichkeit ab und unterbricht den Zauber des Paladins mit einem einzigen Wort*
Nichts da! Der gehört mir!
*fliegt das letzte kleine Stückchen hinauf, kurz darauf zerfezt eine grelle Explosion die Ncht und rasiermesserscharfe Knochensplitter fliegen in alle Richtungen*


----------



## ipercoop (8. November 2009)

*hält die Hände über den Kopf*
Hm das wäre getan..

/ooc Geißel in Schlingendorntal? Noch nie erlebt ^^ /ooc off


----------



## Lethior (8. November 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass wir hier schon fertig sind.
*schmeißt den Totenbeschwörer vor sich*
Mit dem haben wir noch ein Wörtchen zu reden.


----------



## Soladra (8. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> /ooc bist nen bissel OP Soladra, nich?
> jetz aber gn8 xD


ooc: NÖ, ich hab nur nen Knall, Selbstopferungen waren schon immer so mein ding^^Und ich umschreibe die Fähigkeiten nur ein bisschen, das mit dem Ich-will-ihn-töten! ist in etwas Berserkerwut, sich selbst umbringen + eine Art Leichenexplosion =letzter Post. Ich find eher, wir machen dem Frostwyrm ein bissl overpowerd... /ooc off

*fällt und landet Elune sei Dank in dem Wipfel eines großen Baumes*


----------



## ipercoop (8. November 2009)

*erblickt den Totenbeschwörer*
Achso , der war ja auch noch da... *grinst den Totenbeschwörer böse an*


----------



## Gurk1 (8. November 2009)

*steht auf und wirkt sichtlich erschöpft*
"bevor wir ihn befragen sollten wir einige  einige schutzzauber über ihn sprechen damit nicht noch etwas passiert. und wir müssen die Kadaver aufhäufen. den rest erldige ich dann"


----------



## Lethior (8. November 2009)

Bevor wir die Kadaver aufhäufen sollten wir vielleicht Soladra aus den Bäumen fischen.
*stößt einen grellen Pfiff aus, der von einem schrillen Schrei beantwortet wird. Aus dem Himmel stürzt ein Gargoyle auf ihn zu*
Hol Soladra aus dem Baum dort.
*deutet auf einen Baum in der Nähe*
Sie müsste irgendwo dort hängen.
*der Gargoyle fliegt hoch in die Luft und verschwindet in der Dunkelheit*

/ooc So ich bin dann mal im Bett, gute Nacht. /ooc off


----------



## ipercoop (8. November 2009)

*ruft dem "Baum" zu*
Soladra alles klar?


----------



## Gurk1 (8. November 2009)

"soladra müsste sich mal um ihn kümmern"
*zeigt auf den Todesritter der zusammengebrochen vor den gasthaus liegt*
"Ich fang aber mit der unschönen arbeit an"
*geht zu einer großen freien stelle segnet sie und beginnt leichen dort hinzutragen*

/ooc bin dann auch mal weg bisch heut nachmittag oder so /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (8. November 2009)

*es bleibt still*


----------



## ipercoop (8. November 2009)

*ruft nochmals*
Soladra? * das A wird langgezogen*
*setzt sich auf eine Bank vor dem Gasthaus*

/ooc WB TheGui und Gute Nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis morgen /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (8. November 2009)

*kein Rufen, nur das Knacken von nachgebenden Ästen erfüllt die unheimliche Stille, dann fällt sie aus dem Blattwerk und bleibt einen Moment lang bewegungslos liegen, dann zerstört ihr langezogener Schmerzensschrei die Stille. Kein wunder, denn überall in ihrem Körper stecken Knochensplitter. Es ist ein Wunder, dass sie überhaupt noch lebt*

/ooc Guts nächtle /ooc off


----------



## Jabaa (8. November 2009)

/ooc gegebenen falls der frostwyrm lebt noch, wenn nicht ok^^ ooc/

*wärend sich alle um den totenbeschwörer kümmern*

*zieht einen seltsamen pfeil aus seinem köcher der aus edlem metall zu scheinen stammt und mit mehreren zacken ebstückt*
*spricht ein paar worte auf den pfeil*

*ruft*  *dies sollte ihm ein ende machen auch*

*Marsuhl brüllt laut worauf alle kampfeskraft in sich spüren und stärker werden*
*Ein letztes geschenkt*

*schießt auf den frostwarm*
*worauf der unter einem grellem licht was kurz darauf zu einer schwarzen wolke wird explodiert*
*Nach einem lauten schrei fällt der frostwyrm vom himmel*

*Nun ein bisschen... 
*Fayer sackt regungslos zusammen*

*Marsuhl zert Fayer ins haus*


----------



## TheGui (8. November 2009)

/ooc keiner zieht mir meine axt aus dem rücken T_T


----------



## Jabaa (8. November 2009)

*Marsuhl kommt nochmal aus der Taverne um den Todesritter hineinzubringen*

*Kurz bevor er ankommt rast ein gargoyle auf ihn zu*
*er reist Marsuhl ein paar meter zurück und schneidet ihn in die rechte seite*

*Der gargoyle dreht nochma zum zwieten anflug*
*als er richtung Marsuhl fliegt springt dieser zum gargoyle und beist ihn in die kehle*

*Danach zertt er den Todesritter zurück in die taverne*


----------



## Soladra (8. November 2009)

/ooc kein Angst, vom Frostwyrm sind nur noch knochenbrüche übrig /ooc off


----------



## Jabaa (8. November 2009)

/ooc  Ok dann sagen wir es war noch ein zweiter frostwyrm da ^^ konnte nicht erkennen das du ihn umgebracht hast war verwirrend ^^ *ach jemand muss ma die geschichte fotsetzen ich und der dk sind en bisle regunslos xD* /ooc


----------



## TheGui (8. November 2009)

Jabaa schrieb:


> /ooc  Ok dann sagen wir es war noch ein zweiter frostwyrm da ^^ konnte nicht erkennen das du ihn umgebracht hast war verwirrend ^^ *ach jemand muss ma die geschichte fotsetzen ich und der dk sind en bisle regunslos xD* /ooc


/ooc ne sie hatt erst allen verbündeten einen AOE Gottesschild verpast und dan den Wyrm geonehittet!


----------



## Thalema (8. November 2009)

/ooc

Hui, das hat sich ja entwickelt .... 

/off

Breara sieht ihrem  ersten Pfeil nach, der in den Gargoyle einschlägt und will den nächsten nehmen ... aber ihre Hand rührt sich nicht. Völlig regungslos steht sie da, nur ihre Augen verraten, dass sie noch lebt. Keiner kann sie sehen, da sie noch um die Ecke bei den Stallungen befindet. 

"Phobos, verdammt noch mal, wo ist Phobos?!?"

Innerhalb ihrer Sichtweite ist er nicht. Sie sendet ihre Gedanken aus, um ihren Begleiter zu finden. Eine ihr bekannte Wärme entsteht in ihr und in ihrem Geist entsteht ein zweites Bild: Sie sieht durch die Augen von Phobos. Er befindet sich hinter dem Gasthaus und lenkt einen Gargoyle mit Prankenhieben ab, um einem Ghul die Möglichkeit zum Töten zu geben. 

Breara ruft Phobos mit einem Gedankenbefehl zu sich, damit er die Starre bricht, in der sie gefangen ist. Sie sieht, wie er sich abwendet und in Richtung ihres Rufes läuft, als ihm der Weg von einem blauen Band aus Eis verwehrt wird. 

Phobos wirft sich herum und rennt an der Hauswand entlang, um über einen anderen Weg zu Breara zu kommen, als vor ihm eine schwarze leuchtende Wand entsteht. Instinktiv stoppt er vor der Wand und rennt an ihr entlang.

Breara sieht aus dem Augenwinkel den Frostwyrm und Soladras Kampf mit ihm, sieht wie er in tausend Fetzen gerissen wird. 

'Ein Frostwyrm? ... Ein Frostwyrm hier?'

Plötzlich löst sich ihre Starre auf ... der Gargoyle, der sie gebannt hatte, muss getötet worden sein. Sie greift sich die Pfeile und rst um die Ecke des Stalls und will wieder in den Kampf eingreifen. 

Aber es gibt nichts mehr großartig einzugreifen. Sie sieht, wie der Schild um das Gasthaus zusammenbricht und kurz darauf stürmt Phobos auf sie zu und wirft sie fast zu Boden. 

"Shhhh, ist gut, Großer"

Nichts mehr zu tun. Sie nimmt ihre Axt vom Boden und will zu den anderen ins Gasthaus gehen, als sie sieht, wie der Bär von Fayer von einem Gargoyle angegriffen wird. Sie rammt den Stil der Axt in den Boden, greift sich einen der Pfeile und schiesst ihn in den Körper des Gargoyles, dessen Schutzschid zusammenbricht. Die Zähne des Bären erledigen den Rest. 

Sie geht zur Leiche des Gargoyles und zieht sie hinter sich her zum dem immer größer werdenden Haufen.

Dann geht sie ins Gasthaus zurück.

'Frostwyrm' hallt es in ihren Gedanken nach ... 'Wie kommt ein Frostwyrm hierher?'


----------



## Thalema (8. November 2009)

*tritt durch die Tür des Schankraums und schleisst sie hinter sich wieder .. was geht und sie selbst etwas erstaunt. Sie sieht auf den regunsglosen Todesritter.

"Dazu sind meine Kenntnisse zu gering, dass muss ein anderer machen. Aber verbinden und stärken. Das kann ich."

Sie nimmt einen Verband und ein kleineres Fläschchen aus ihrem Rucksack, der an der Wand steht, und kniet sich neben Fayer nieder. Sie nimmt den Kopf hoch, öffnet seinen Mund und lässt ein paar Tropfen blaue Flüssigkeit auf seine Zunge fallen.


----------



## Lethior (8. November 2009)

*Legt seine Schwerter zusammen, die unter einem grellen Aufblitzen wieder zu dem mächtigen Zweihänder werden*
Ich hoffe die Sache ist jetzt erledigt.
*geht zu Soladra, nimmt sie auf die Schulter und geht zu der Taverne*
Ich glaube sie könnte mal Hilfe gebrauchen. Mit der Heilung von anderen kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## ipercoop (8. November 2009)

*bindet sich die Haare zu einem Pferdeschwanz und läuft in die Taverne*
Ich kann ihr ein wenig helfen jedoch bin ich nicht die Meisterin im heilen *kratzt sich am Kopf*


----------



## Lethior (8. November 2009)

*legt Soladra vorsichtig auf den Boden*
Hauptsache sie bekommt Hilfe, sie wirkt nicht so als würde sie das noch lange aus halten.
*seufzt*
Hoffentlich geht das nochmal gut...


----------



## ipercoop (8. November 2009)

Oh *schaut Soladra an*
Da sind ziemlich viele Knochensplitter in ihrem Körper , kannst du mir helfen sie vorsichtig raus zu ziehen?
ich weiß das etwas gegen Wunden hab *sucht in ihrem Beutel*
Ah da ist es ja.. Zieh die Splitter raus und schmier die Wunden mit der Creme ein *stellt die Creme auf den Tisch*
*zieht die Splitter langsam heraus und schmiert die Wunden ein*


----------



## Jabaa (8. November 2009)

*langsam kommt Fayer wieder zu sich*
*kann sich trotzdem nur kaum rühren*

*sind sie besiegt?*

*krahmt in seinem beutel*
*zieht ein fläschen hervor*

*gebt das ihnen es ist ein heilendes shamanen gebräu das dürfte sihnen vorerst helfen*
*ich bin nicht großartig verletzt nur raubt dieser schuss meine kräfte*

*nun beseitigt den rest draußen ich brauche nur ein paar minuten*

*bringt mir noch ein bier kellner*
*das wird mich heilen* *lacht mit geschwächter stimme*


----------



## Lethior (8. November 2009)

*hilft Linh dabei die Splitter aus Soladras leblosen Körper zu ziehen*
Wie hat sie eigentlich diese Verwandlung hinbekommen? Ich muss ja ganz schön was verpasst haben, als ich noch hier saß war sie Kriegerin und ich kenne nicht viele Krieger, die so etwas können.
*schmiert die Creme auf Soladras Wunden*
Die meisten Krieger explodieren auch nicht wenn während sie kämpfen...


----------



## Thalema (8. November 2009)

*richtet sich auf*

"Ja" *sie richtet ihr Wort an Fayer* "momentan sind sie weg".

"Aber sie haben mir eine Menge zu denken gegeben".

Gedankenverloren starrt sie ins Feuer


----------



## ipercoop (8. November 2009)

*beugt sich vor Chrysanthus und flüstert ihm ins Ohr*
Hast du es noch nicht mitbekommen?
Soladra is keine normale Kriegerin *Linh hält an*..
sie ist eine _Dämonenjägerin _
*zieht die Splitter heraus und schmiert die Creme auf die Wunden*


----------



## Jabaa (8. November 2009)

*nimmt einen Schluck von seinem Bier*

*hustet*
*ah schon besser* *grinst*

*ich dürfte gerade genug kraft haben um etwas zu wirken was mir ein shamane bei brachte*

*spricht ein paar worte*
*fällt kurz in eine Art Hypnose*

*kommt nach kurzer zeit wieder zu sich*

*ich habe meinen Geist in einen Falken gesendet um mit ihm einen überblick zu bekommen*
*hustet kurz*

*sie scheinen sich zurück gezogen zu haben bis auf ein paar herum irrende guhle*
*aber es scheint so als wäre es kein Zufall das sie in diesem Land sind den normalerweise traut sich die Geisel nicht so weit ins Innenland*

/ooc ich glaube aus der Tavernen Geschichte wird eine Schlacht. aber es macht Spaß hir teilzunehmen macht mehr fun als wow selbst^^. P.S. es ist Falkenauge meine Fähigkeit nur geht es auch in andere Tiere /ooc


----------



## Gurk1 (8. November 2009)

*kommt wieder ins Gasthaus.*
"gut.... den leichen kann nun kein übel mehr angetan werden"
*sein blick bleibt beim schweifen an Soladra hängen*
"Beim Licht!!"
*rennt zu ihr hin und spricht einige worte*
"Meine Kameraden... Ich muss euch sagen das für unsere Soladra keine Hoffung mehr besteht..."
*setzt sich auf den nächsten Stuhl*
"...die splitter des Wyrms sind so stark mit Nekrotischer energie erfüllt das ich das schlimmste befürchte..."
*setzt einen augenblick aus*
"...wenn uns keine Lösung einfällt wird sie zu einer dienerin des lichkönigs"


----------



## ipercoop (8. November 2009)

*schaut Gurk erstaunt an*
W-w-was? Nein!
Woher weißt du das?


----------



## Lethior (8. November 2009)

Ich dachte, die Dämonenjäger wären alle gestorben oder verrückt geworden...
*wendet seinen Blick zum Paladin*
Ist es so schlimm um sie bestellt? Ich dachte ihr könntet sie mit dem Licht retten...
*seufzt*
Wir können nur hoffen, dass sie sich vom Willen des Lichkönigs retten kann...


----------



## Gurk1 (8. November 2009)

"Das licht kann alle retten die noch ein wenig licht in sich haben.... Soladra jedoch ist voller Dämonischer energie. Ähnlich wie bei Todesritter könnte ich sie vernichten aber nicht retten."


----------



## Lethior (8. November 2009)

*senkt den Kopf*
Dann war es das wohl bald mit den Dämonenjägern, wenn Illidan keine weiteren mehr ausbildet...


----------



## Gurk1 (8. November 2009)

"Ich habe so eine idee aber zuerst müssen wir unseren Geisseljäger wieder auf die beine bekommen"
*geht zu Tegalgiran und untersucht ihn*
"Das Licht wird ihm schaden... aber veruschen wir es mal anderes."
*kramt in seinem Rucksack und holt ein Gnomisches Armeemesser heraus*
"ob untot oder nicht strom sollte helfen ihn wieder wach zu rütteln"
*fummelt etwas an dem messer rum worauf ein kleiner blitz gegen den todesritter fliegt*
"Hoffen wir das es funktioniert"


----------



## ipercoop (8. November 2009)

/ooc wollt nur mal so fragen ob ihr Zeit und Lust habt morgen 18,19 Uhr mal in WoW treffen? Ich würd Beutebucht vorschlagen oder einfach in der Wildnis vom Schlingendorntal , kenn da ein guten Platz , oder auch ganz wo anders.


----------



## Lethior (8. November 2009)

/ooc Wäre ein Problem bei mir, da ich kein WoW mehr spiele^^ /ooc off


----------



## ipercoop (8. November 2009)

/ooc Oh - oeh Mist Gästeaccount?  Sollte eig klappen , kannst halt nicht handeln und flüstern


----------



## Jabaa (8. November 2009)

/ooc wir sind leider nicht auf dem gleichem server oder^^ /ooc

*sagt nicht so ein unsinn*
*ich bin kein dämonenjäger aber wenn ich eins weis*
*das ihre dämonichen kräfte sie davon abhalten so leicht zu sterben oder dem lichkönig zu dienen*

*ich bin zwar nur ein jäger, wenn auch nicht so normal wie viele allerdings*
*hustet*
*hatt mir meine familie einst shamaniche künste gelernt. sie sind nicht stark aber es ist besser als nichts*

*geht zu soladra und beugt sich über sie*
*schneidet sich in die hand und malt einen kreis aus blut ums sie mit einigen zeichen*
*spricht einige unverständliche worte*

*nimm kraft meines lebens und nutze sie zur erneuerung und heilung dieser person*

*ein strahlendes licht erscheint und blumen wachsen um soladra*
*die knochensplitter verschwinden und die wunden heilen größten teils*

*hustet stark* 
*keine sorgen pflegt sie und sie wird gesund*

*sackt ein und verfällt in einen tiefen sehr tiefen schlaf der nicht normal zu wecken ist*
*Marsuhl legt sich neben Fayer*
*aus Fayers tasche fällt ein kleines buch mit schriften sowohl der taurichen als auch nachtelfichen sprache allerdins sehr alt*


----------



## Minøtaurus (8. November 2009)

/ooc Jedes mal das gleiche... immer wenn ich zurück komm, oder wieder lese sinds 3 seiten, es hat eine kneipenschlägerei stattgefunden oder eine schlacht... /off

*Minos sieht sich die Leute and, wirkt überall wo es nötig ist heilsprüche, Sieht Soladra am Boden liegen, wirkt geht zu soladra, zieht die splitter sanft herraus, und spricht danach [Wiederbelebung] und [Heilende Berührung] auf soladra, worauf sich ihre Wunden schließen.*

/ooc das geht beim druiden insofern, da die kräfte des druiden nicht vom licht kommen /off

*Nach dem er sich um Soladra gekümmert hat, sieht er sich die anderen Gäste an, und wirkt [Gelassenheit], worauf sich auch alle anderen erholen.*

*Von draußen hört man lautes Brüllen, plötzlich eine Explossion. Die Goblins beginnen wild urcheinander zu rennen und brüllen laut: "An die Kanonen! Die Vrykul kommen"*

*Minos sieht sich kurz um, geht und geht nach draußen. Man hört ein platschen, das rauschen einer riesen Welle und danach ein Gewitter*


----------



## Gurk1 (9. November 2009)

/ooc Ich hab ne PM von Soladra bekommen sie hat da so nen plan deshalb heilung net möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc off

*wendet sich der jägerin zu*
"Du narr.... ihre verwundung ist um einiges mächtiger als ihr es euch denken könnt. Eure heilung scheint zwar von erfolg gekrönt zu sein... aber ihr könnt die verschmutzung ihres Körpers nicht aufhalten!"

/ooc Schon wieder an Angriff auf uns??^^ Und mal so ganz nebenbei wo kommen die Goblins bzw die Vrykul her?? Ich dachte die Bösen wären erstmal weg /ooc off


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

/ooc sollte man net leiber ne "Ruhepause" einlegen... grad hatt die geißel angegriffen und ohne Pause die Vrjukul hinterher? ^^ /ooc off

*Tegalgiran erwacht unsaft als der Blitzschlag ihn trifft*
"Bwah..."
*spuckt Blut auf den Boden*
"Was ist pasiert? "
"Und könnte mir endlich einer meine Axt aus dem Rücken ziehen?"
"Da meine Seele in der Axt gebunden ist und sie so ein Teil von mir ist werde ich zwar nicht sterben" 
"aber es ist mehr als schmerzhaft!"

*Rappelt sich unbeholfen auf und setzt sich auf einen Hocker, Die Axt immernoch im Rücken steckend*
*schaut auf Selandra*
"Hatt es einen von uns erwischt?"
"Und wo ist der Totenbeschwörer!"
"WEHE IHR HABT IHN GETÖTET"

*Schaut um sich*
"Ich muss von ihm erfahren was die Geißel hier sucht!"

*Schaut erneut zu Selandra*
"Pah, Sie stirbt... Das Licht oder die Natur werden ihr nicht helfen"
*Lacht höhnisch*


----------



## Gurk1 (9. November 2009)

*zieht die Axt aus seinem Rücken und hilft ihm hoch*
"Der Totenbeschwörer ist erstmal nebensächlich... wir haben ein anderes Problem..."
*deutet mit einer Handbewegung auf Soladra*
"sie ist dem tode nahe. allerdings war sie übersäht mit Frostwyrm splitter. du weist selber was das bedeutet"


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

*Nimmt die Axt eher unsanft aus den Händen des Helfers*
"Danke."
*geht vor die Tür und sammelt seine Brustrüstung auf*

*spricht beim gehen*
"Sie wird sterben... und dan, kommt sie wider"
*bricht in schallendes Gelächter aus*

*kommt wider in die Taverne und spricht mit ernster Mine*
"Wir sollten ihr den Kopf ab hacken!"
"Solange wir noch im stande dazu sind"

*greifft mit beiden händen den Griff seiner Axt und läuft richtung Solandra*


----------



## Gurk1 (9. November 2009)

"Halt!!! Wenn ich sie vernichten müsste hätte ich dich nicht geweckt. Könnte sie nicht so werden wie _du_??"
*stellt sich schützend vor Soladra*


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

*bleibt stehen und senkt seine waffe etwas*
"Wie _Ich_?"

*Wird laut und brüllt*
"WEIST DU ÜBERHAUPT WAS _ICH _BIN?"

*Scheint auszuholen, legt die Axt dan aber doch bei Seite*
"Ich wurde freiwillig zu dem was ich heute bin!"
*schaut seine handfläschen an*

"Ausserdem ist Sie besonders, ihr wohnt enorme dämonische Macht inne"
"Sie ist deshalb nicht wie die normalen Opfer des Lichs, sie ist keine leere Hülle die von necrotischer Energie zum gehen gebracht wird"
"in ihr konkurieren jetzt 2 Mächte um ihre Seele!"
"Das wird sie entweder töten, oder ihre Seele zerreisen und so zu einem Sklaven des Lichs machen"

*scheint zu überlegen und schaut sich um*
"Wo ist der Hexenmeister?"

"Wir könnten vileicht..."
"Der Hexenmeister muss ihrem Körper die Seele entziehen!"
"Allerdings brauchen wir ein starkes Medium um ihre Seele aufnehmen zu können"

*schüttelt den Kopf*
"Das reicht nicht, Ihr Körper müsste danach immernoch vor der Necrotischen Energie befreit werden"
"Und selbst wenn es uns gelingt, eine Seele dem Körper zu entreißen ist was ganz anderes als sie wider zu verbinden"

*reißt die Augen auf*
"Wo ist der Necromant?"
*grinst*
"Ich habe gesehen das ihr ihn um einige nutzlose Körperteile gebracht habt"
"Das hatt ihn sicher enorme Kraft gekostet denoch nicht das zeitliche zu segnen"
"wenn wir ihm erlauben könnten sich an der Energie Solandras zu _nähren_ könte er so ihren Körper vor jener necrotischen Macht befreien!"

*ballt seine Hand zur faust*
"Allerdings würde das bedeuten das wir ihm erlauben seine Kraft zu erneuern, und keiner kann sich sicher sein das er nicht Macht über Solandra erlangt"


----------



## Gurk1 (9. November 2009)

*geht im ersten augenblick einen schritt zurück scheint sich aber dann wieder zu fassen*
"was würde sich denn als Medium anbieten?? Und wenn ihre Seele sicher ist kann ich versuchen den körper zu erlösen worauf die Mächte verschwinden müssten"
*schaut als ob der Todesritter wahnsinnig ist*
"ihn sich nähren lassen??? Das ist zu riskant... wir werden einen anderen weg suchen müssen"


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

"Meine Axt reichte aus um meine Seele zu bannen"
"Hat Solandra nicht mächtige magische Klingen zu denen sie eine verbindung hätte aufbauen könenn?"

"Wenn wir es schaffen ihre Seele zu entfernen, hätte der Necromant auch keine Möglichkeit sie unter seine Kontrolle zu bringen!"

*Kneift die Augen zsuammen*
"Das alles setzt voraus das unser Hexenmeister mächtig genug ist ihre Seele zu extrahieren, Der Necromant am leben und kooperativ ist und zu guter letzt weis keiner was pasiert wenn ihre Dämonische Seite die Kontrolle übernimmt!"

*greift wider zu seiner Axt*
"Letztendlich bleibt uns noch die Möglichkeit sie hier und jetzt zu erlösen!"


----------



## Gurk1 (9. November 2009)

/ooc is mir jetzt einfach zu spät um konstruktive vorschläge zu bringen... mach das mal wer anders. Un @TheGui wer zum Teufel soll "unser Hexenmeister sein?? ich wusst gar net das einer im gasthaus sitzt =) /ooc off


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

/ooc war da net einer der mitt schasttenflammen gespielt hatt? naja, kp dan hab ich mich getäuscht xD
Bin dan auch pennnen aber ich hab eig kp wie man Solandra helfen soll... bin immernoch für "Kopf ab " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurk1 (9. November 2009)

/occ naja ihre idee für was spekatakuläres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich denk mal drüber nach vllt ist mir bis ich wieder vorbei komm was gutes eingefallen /ooc off


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

/ooc dan soll sie mir mitteilen was sie vor hatt ^^
ich find Kopf ab imer spektakulär xD man kans ja drehen das sie vorher ganz groß böse und grünrot leuchtend wird ^^


----------



## ipercoop (9. November 2009)

/ooc deswegen hab ich vor paar seiten einen vorgeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ Jabaa
Öh ich als Schattenpriester arbeite mit Schattenmagie aber ich bin doch kein Hexenmeister... /ooc off


----------



## Minøtaurus (9. November 2009)

/ooc ja das mit der schattenflamme war mein schurke, aber das hatte andere gründe, und der ist weitergezogen, bin ja wieder mit meinem druiden da /off

*Nach einigen Stunden des herraufbeschworenen Uwetters, kommt Minos wieder in Gasthaus, sein Fell ist nass und er müffelt leicht*

"So das wäre einmal erledigt, die Vrykul stören uns nicht mehr, aber ich muss kurz unter die Dusche, das war doch sehr anstrengend, zu mindest geistlich. Falls ihr was braucht, ihr wisst wo ihr mich findet.*

*Minos geht die Treppe rauf, und verschwindet in einem Zimmer*


----------



## Artherk (9. November 2009)

*erwacht aus einer tiefen trance *
"Was... Wer... Wie?"
*blickt sich verwirrt um und sieht seine geliebt auf dem boden liegend*
"was ist passiert?"
*springt zornig auf*
"Wer ist dafür verantwortlich? Welche Made darf ich dafür leiden lassen?"
*kniet neben soladra und hält ihre hand*
"nun sprecht endlich..."
*ist den tränen nahe*


----------



## ipercoop (9. November 2009)

Es waren die Geißel eher gesagt dieser Totenbeschwörer dort drüben *zeigt mit dem Finger auf den Totenbeschwörer*
Er hat sie "kontrolliert" und versucht sie umzubringen aber dann haben wir es hinbekommen das der Totenbeschwörer die Finger von ihr lässt.. *seufzt*
Soladra is dann auf den Rücken des Frostwyrms gesprungen und sich wortwörtlich explodieren lassen..


----------



## Artherk (9. November 2009)

*steht mit zornverzerrtem gesicht auf geht auf den Totenbeschwörer zu*
"DU warst das? ... Du hast das meiner liebsten angetan?"
*zieht beide schwerter *
"DAFÜR STIRBST DU!*


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

*Hüllt den aufgebrachen Schurken in Ketten aus erstarrtem Eis*
"HALT! Wenn du ihn tötest, wird auch die letzte Hoffnung sie zu retten vergehen!"

*Löst den Zauber*
"Aber gut, wenn du fortfahren willst nur zu"

*schielt auf seine Axt*
"Dan wird es aber an dir liegen sie zu enthaupten!"


----------



## Soladra (9. November 2009)

/ooc: Der is ein  Schurke/oof off

*mit einem leisen Knistern beginnt eine hauchdünne Eisschicht, sich über ihre Haut zu ziehen*


----------



## Lethior (9. November 2009)

*sieht besorgt zu Soladra*
Egal was wir jetzt mit ihr tun, wir sollten uns damit beeilen.
*blickt in die Runde*
Sollen wir jetzt den Totenbeschwörer zu ihr lassen oder wollt ihr lieber warten bis keine Hoffnung mehr für sie besteht?


----------



## Artherk (9. November 2009)

*lässt von dem totenbeschwörer ab und wendet seinen blick der axt zu*
"wenn du auch nur daran denkst ihr etwas anzutun werde ich dich töten! Hast du das verstanden?"
*seufzt resignierend*
"wir müssen ihn wohl oder übel zu ihr lassen was haben wir für eine wahl?"


----------



## ipercoop (9. November 2009)

Wir haben keine Wahl *blickt ins Leere*
Wir sollten den Totenbeschwörer zu ihr lassen


----------



## Artherk (9. November 2009)

*packt den totenbeschwörer unsanft am kragen seiner robe und zerrt ihn in richtung soladra*
"los tu etwas damit es ihr besser geht!"
*lässt ihn unsanft fallen und hält ihm einen seiner wurfdolche an die kehle*
"und wehe du versuchst uns zu verraten"
*zischte er*


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

/ooc gott ich blick hier ganeme durch wer wer ist und wer was mit wem hatt xD /ooc off

*Dreht sich zu SOlandra*
"Verdammt"

*greift nach seiner Axt und schreit*
"Tretet zurück!"


----------



## Soladra (9. November 2009)

ipercoop--->Lethior
Soladra---> Artherk

/ooc off


----------



## Artherk (9. November 2009)

*lässt vom totenbeschwörer ab und zieht beide schwerter*
"wage es und ich zersäbel dich in kleine stücke..."


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

*Läst seine finstere Aura anwachsen bis sie den ganzen Raum ausfüllt*
"VERSUCH ES DOCH WURM!"

*Schaut um sich und erkennt in den anderen Gesichtern das sie Partei für den Schurken ergreiffen*
"Nun gut, Ich habe euch gewarnt!"

*beruhigt sich, senkt seine Axt und geht sich auf einen etwas vom geschehen entfernten Stuhl zu setzen*
"Ich werde warten, aber sobald sie ihre verwandlung abgeschlossen hatt wirst du der Erste sein der durch IHRE Hand stirbt!"
"Und ich weis nicht ob ich oder ein anderer hier im stande sein wird sie zu zügeln"

*Schaut richtung Necromant*
"Wie Ich es sagte, eine Option bleibt uns noch!"


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

/ooc erstmal minos was solld er mist mit mehr gegnern deiner heilung und so???
       zweitens hatte ich auf 62 noch als letztes en post gemacht und liege etwas  
       geistesabwesend am boden 
       ach ja ich habe einen hexenmeister der auch jabaa heißt ^^ /ooc

/ooc wäre euch verbunden vieleicht nochma an den teil meines letzten posts zu gehen.
weil irgendwie ist das grade mist -.-. nicht das mit dem totenbeschwörer aber das kurz davor und das keiner bemerkt das ich 
ihre wunden geschlossen hatte und fast leblos rumliege /ooc


----------



## Soladra (9. November 2009)

/ooc darum gehts doch gar n ed, ich habe zwar keine Wunden mehr, aber die schwarze Magie des Wyrms hat sich auf mich übertragen und jetzt bin ich dabei, zum DK zu werden/ooc

*während DRizzt und Der Todesritter sich in den Haaren haben, zieht der Necromant still und heimlich einen blau leuchtenden Dolch und ritzt Soladra eine seltsame Rune in den Handrücken ,worauf die Eisschicht auf ihrem Körper dichter wird und anfängt, blau zu leuchten. SIe selbst atmet kaum noch*


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

/ooc woltle aber erwähnen das ich trotzdem deine wunden geschlossen habe halb tot rumliege und etwas da gelassen habe zum rätseln. wobei das nur etwas für nachtelfen und so wäre^^
wo ist die nette taurin die mich manchmal bemerkt^^ /ooc


----------



## Soladra (9. November 2009)

/ooc das ist nicht dramatisch genug^^ /ooc off


----------



## Artherk (9. November 2009)

*dreht sich nach einem geräusch um und sieht  das der nekromant etwas an soladras hand tut*
*sieht das sich soladras brust kaum noch hebt *
"HEy was machst du da?"
*rennt in richtung ges nekromanten und gibt ihm einen harten tritt ins gesicht*
*beugt sich zu soladra runter und hält fest ihre hand*
*flüstert*
"lass mich nicht allein..."


----------



## Lethior (9. November 2009)

/ooc Wie benutzen Armlose einen Dolch? /ooc off


----------



## Artherk (9. November 2009)

/ooc mit den zähnen? ^^ /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (9. November 2009)

/ooc Den Mund hat er ja noch, ich hab ach mal mitr dem messer im Mund ne Tomate geschnitten^^/ooc off


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

/ooc ma schauen bis sich das selbstdrama und dieses ich trete ihm ins gesicht mist aufgehört haut-.-  ey das ist ein nekromant kein kleiner junge xD. da wäre der hexer schlauer gewesen /ooc

*Marsuhl entnimmt aus Fayers tasche eine ein kleiner behälter aus einer frucht*
*beugt sich über Fayer zerbeist die hülle und tröpfelt die flüssigtkeit in Fayers mund*

*Fayer kommt zu sich*
*hustet kurz*
*Es scheint als würden die dämonichen und die nekrotischen kräfte kämpfen*
*verstummt kurz*

*Naja ich muss euch erstmal verlassen es wartet eine wichtige aufgabe auf mich die leider wichtiger ist als das hir und jetzt*
*allerdings ist es sinnlos diese kreatur an ihr herumfummeln zu lassen*
*nun den dies sind dinge die ihr selst lernen müsst* *lacht verstummt aber danach und wird wieder ernst*

*auf dann ich werde euch bald wieder besuchen kommen*
*schreitet aus der tür, ein portal entsteht uhrplötzlich und Fayer steigt hindurch*


----------



## Lethior (9. November 2009)

*wendet sich der Rune auf Soladras Hand zu*
Das sieht aus wie eine gewöhnliche Frostrune...Todesritter benutzen sie zum Schutz, aber ich habe keine Ahnung welche Wirkung sie auf andere hat, geschweige denn wie man ihr entgegen wirken kann.
*legt Drizzt die Hand auf die Schulter*
Sie wird das schon durchstehen, sie ist stark, sie kann das schaffen. 
*leise*
Hoffe ich...


/ooc Also das mit dem RP wird heute nichts, tut mir Leid, habe keine Gästeaccs mehr frei /ooc off


----------



## Minøtaurus (9. November 2009)

/ooc nun das mit nochmehr gegnern, wollte ich etwas wie die pforte des zorns, erst die untoten, dann die vrykul, das mit der heilung... was ist daran so schlimm?? ich habe alle geheilt... so auch dich... aber egal, weil ich einen tauren druiden spiele, und ich von grundauf gut bin. /off

*Minos sieht den Nekromanten genau an, und beobachtet seine Handlungen*


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

/OOC wurde dem Necromanten net noch der Mund versiegelt? (ooc off

*Fängt lauthals zu lachen an*
"Bwuahaha, ihr bemerkt nichtmal wie ein armloser Necromant an eurer geliebten Solandra hantiert"

*Hält sich die noch nicht ganz verheilte Wunde in der Brust*
"Ja es ist nur eine frostrune, sie soll dafür sorgen das Solandra in dickes Eis gehüllt wird, damit niemand ihre _Erweckung _behindern kann!"

*spuckt etwas Blut*
"Das wird ein Spaß, seid ihr alle bereit zu sterben? Wir haben hier bald ein wahres Monster vor uns!"

/OOc Solandra 2.0 was hüpscheres kann doch bei ner kreuzung aus Dämon und DK net entstehen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurk1 (9. November 2009)

*blickt nachdenklich die gefrorene Soladra an*
"Die eisschicht wird kaum unbrechbar sein. Es sollte machbar sein"
*rennt raus zu den ställen und kommt mit einem schweren Zweihändigen hammer wieder rein.*
"Ein taure sagte mir einst: Ist Gewalt keine Lösung, dann setzt man einfach nicht genug davon ein."
*räumt lachend einen Tisch leer und segnet ihn bevor er den Hammer darauf legt*
"Ich werde den Hammer nun mit all meinem Wissen des Licht verstärken. Wenn ihr irgendwelche Zauber zur stärkung habt legt sie dabei."
*schließt die Augen und beginnt zu murmeln. Die Rüstung und der hammer beginnen grell zu leuchten*


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

*Blickt den paladin an*
"Euer Licht wird kaum gegen 2 schwarze Energien gleichzeitig ankommen, habt ihr die Dämonische Aura nicht bemerkt?"
"Die Energien kämpfen! Und schon bald wird aus Beutebucht ein Fest des sterbens"

*Der Blick von Tegalgiran wird ernst*
"Euer Licht wird beide Mächte schwächen! ABER... Was ist wenn die Necrotische Energie als die stärkere hervorgeht?"
"Das wird den Prozess am ende nur beschleunigen"

*schließt die Augen*
"Manchmal, da hilft nur Schatten gegen Schatten. Und selbst wenn es klapt, was macht ihr danach? Eine _Heilung _ist in diesem Stadium undenkbar!"


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

Name: Lord der Dämonen Jabaa
Volk: Untoter
Geschlecht: Männlich
Berufung: Hexenmeister
Aussehen: trägt einer schwarz/rote robe passend zu den Schultern und der Kapuze die nur seine dunklen roten Augen durchlässt. Trägt eine schwarze klinge mit silbernen Verzierungen die dämonische Energien frei stößt. außerdem ein prall gefülltes versiegeltes Buch.
Charaktereigenschaften: eher feindlich, zurückhalten, vertrauensabweisend, Humor im anderen sinne 
Besonderheiten: spricht alle sprachen der Dämonen

*langsam geht die tür auf*
*Seid gegrüßt ``eher unfreundlich`` Fayer schickte mir eine mitteilung das hir eine dämonenjägerin mit nekromatichen kräften kämpft. da ich grade in der nähe war *lacht*
wollte ich mir das nicht engehen lassen*

*geht ein stück näher zu der elfin*

*ach entschuldigung ich habe mich ja gar nicht vorgestellt*
*Ich heiße Jabaa*

*schaut ernster...*
*geht etwas an sie heran und beugt sich leicht über ihren kopf*
*spricht ein paar absolut unverständliche worte*
*...*
*...*

*hmmmm*
*die beiden kräfte können sich nicht einigen... es scheint als könnte es passieren das sie beide aufnimmt oder es sie ...*


/ooc ma en bisle klassen wechsel^^ /ooc


----------



## Soladra (9. November 2009)

*Nun geschieht etwas Seltsames: Soladras Haut reißt in einem Unschönen Zickzackmuster auf und das Blut, das aus den Rissen fließt, geht in dunkelrote Flammen auf, die die Eisschicht schmelzen*


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

*ich komme zu spät*

*das einzige was wir für sie tun können ist sie erstmal so lange still legen bis ihr verstand zurückkert*

*hoffen wir das ihr wille stark ist sonst...*

*mahlt symbole um sie und spricht einige worte*

*dies hällt sie zumindestens von einem ansprung ab mehr las auf die sitiuation passen zu antworten können wir nicht tun*

*Jabaas hände fangen leicht feuer dämonichen uhrsprungs*


----------



## Gurk1 (9. November 2009)

*Stoppt seinen Zauber und greift den Hammer kampfbereit*
"Beim Licht!! Ich sage euch egal welche der dunklen seiten sich gegen uns stellt... ich werde kämpfen."
*Stellt sich auf mit einem undeutbarem Gesichtsausdruckt schaut er dem Spektakel zu*


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

*du narr! ``aggresive stimme*

*du glaubst meine schutzzaubber so leicht zu durchbrechen *lacht laut*

*es beschützst dich davor nicht von einer spontanen attacke umgebracht zu werden*
*nicht nur das sie dank der dämonichen und nekromatichen kräfte um weitaus stärker ist als du!*
*sie hat auch noch die sinne einer elfe !*

*lass sie erstmal am siegel arbeiten damit du dich vorbereiten kannst*


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

*ich bin nur hir um dafür zu sorgen das sie euch bei ihren ersten kontakten nicht gleich umbringt*

*dunkle kräfte sind fürchterlich wenn man sie bekommt. was meint ihr warum es nur so wenige dämonenjäger gibt*


----------



## Gurk1 (9. November 2009)

*wirkt etwas ruhiger*
"wenn ihr das sagt... will ich euch mal glauben"
"aber dennoch man weis nicht was passieren wird wenn diese verwandlung fertig ist"
*nimmt einen schluck aus einer Phiole in der eine grüne flüssigkeit ist und wächst auf die Größe eines menschen heran*
"Ich liebe dieses Zeug"


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

*lacht laut*

*wenn ich geschpfe auf dieser welt gut leiden kann sind es gnome und zwerge*

*da hat man immer was zu lachen*

*hölliches lachen*


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

*Schaut zu Solandra*
"Hervorragend wie die Energien Pulsieren, bald ist es volbracht"

*Steht auf und umklammert seine Axt, worauf wieder Rauch Schwaten aus Richtung Handflächen aufsteigen*
"Es sieht so aus als würde ich doch noch meine Enthauptung bekommen"

/ooc oder doch 2.1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

*bevor du hir köpfe abschlägst wirst du das sterben lernen TODESRITTER*

*ich bin ja nicht hir um wen zu enthaupten oder dabei zuzusehen*
*ich schätze ich könnte wenn sie es nicht selbst schaft ihre dämonichen kräfte ein bischen stärken was plan b ist*

*plan c wird mein lieblings plan *lacht*

*den dann wird es interessant *kurze zeit wird die dämonicher aura stärker nimmt aber sofort wieder ab*


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

*Schat den Hexer an*
"Ich werde wohl kaum sterben, mein Körper ist bereits tod!"

"Aber nun gut hier scheinen alle den Treant vor lauter Bäumen nichtmer zu sehen"

*Dreht sich richtung Tür und geht in den Regenschauer hinaus*
"Ich gehe mich etwas abkühlen und auf das vorbereiten was uns bevor steht"
"Ihr braucht nicht nach mir zu rufen, eure Angst- und Todesschreie werden genügen*

*Dreht sich um*
"Bevor ich es vergesse, mit Ihm habe ich noch ein Par Worte zu wechseln"

*Ein rotschwarzes etwas umschlingt den Hals des Necromanten der darauf zum Todesritter gezogen wird*
"Ihr könnt gerne auf euer Verderben warten, Ich werde jetzt erstmal rausfinden was die geißel hier wollte"

*Packt den Necromanten am Hals und schelift ihn hinter sich her*

*Murmel vor sich hin während er im dunkeln verschwindet*
"Diese törichten Narren..."


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

*ein dämoen schmeist sich ihm in den weg*

*glaubt ihr nur weil ihr ein todesritter seid, seid ihr unsterblich?*
*glaubt ihr? ihr habt nun die macht?*

*dann muss ich euch enttäuschen*
*Ihr seid voller macht doch diese wisst ihr nicht voll zu nutzen*

*ich bin auch dank der verbundenheit der dämonen noch lang nicht an meinem zeil*
*auch wenn das vieleicht gut so ist... *lacht etwas ruhiger*

*nun geht und kümmert euch um diesen hoff narr*


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

*Sagt gelassen*
"Ihr wist nicht was Ich bin"

*Brüllt darauf*
"Und halltet eure Schoßhunde von mir fern, sonst dürfen sie meine Axt schmecken!"


----------



## Lethior (9. November 2009)

*sieht mit einem fiesen Grinsen zu dem Hexenmeister*
Ihr solltet aufpassen mit wem ihr euch zu solch später Stunde streitet und wem ihr etwas über Macht erzählt...so etwas kann ganz schnell mal ins Auge gehen.


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

*antwortet noch*
*ich weis was ihr seid ich weis wer oder was die lebewesen sind. den ich kann in die dunkelsten ecken ihrer seelen blicken*

*und mein dämon mach deine axt nichts aus* *lacht*

*es sind keine wesen mit gefühlen!*


*ins auge gehen* *lacht höllich laut*

*die dunkle aura um jabaa breitet sich aus*
*ich weis wovon ich rede allerdings weis ich auch den unterschied eines todesritters und eines normalen wesen. und das ist der leid und schmerz der seele*
*und wennwir kämpfen wollten dann wäre jetzt schon alles hir zu schutt und asche verfallen *lacht*


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

*Ruft aus dem Dunklen*
"Was wäre werter Hexenmeister wenn mein Körper keine Seele beherbergen würde*

/ooc bin schlafen und den necro befragen


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

*allerdings sind wir deswegen nicht hir*
*wirkt ruhiger*

*es scheint als würde es nicht mehr lange dauern*


*das leider muss ich euch enttäuschen stimmt nicht. eine seele ist nicht immer das was ihr vermutet*


----------



## Thalema (9. November 2009)

*eine Stimme kommt aus der Ecke am Feuer*

"Nun, ich kann verbinden, aber nicht heilen. ich habe solche ..." die Stimme stockt " ... Dinge bei den Kämpfen im Nordend zu oft gesehen, und zu oft konnte ich einfach nur zusehen, musste einfach nur zusehen."

"Ich bin halt nur eine einfache Jägerin. Solche Dinge überlasse ich den Hexern, den Magiern oder wem oder was auch immer. Verzeiht mir bitte, dass ich nicht in Hektik verfalle." 

*blickt zum Todesritter* "Und verzeiht mir, wenn mir das Leben als bessere Alternative erscheint."

Richtet sich auf und kommt näher.

"Wenn ich etwas helfen oder tun kann, sag mir Bescheid. Als Jägerin habe ich auch etwas Kenntnisse bei Kräutern, falls irgendwelche gesammelt werden müssen."

Schaut sich um "Wo ist eigentlich Fayer?" ... sieht den Hexenmeister an, will etwas sagen, verkneift es sich aber sichtbar. 

*geht auf Drizzt zu und legt ihm die Hand auf die Schulter. Dann dreht sie sich um und schaut den Todesritter an*

"Ich bin zwar nur eine Jägerin, aber als eine muss ich eine Spur verfolgen und eins und eins zusammen zählen können. Frostwyrm im Schlingendormtal ... das ist doch etwas mehr als merkwürdig, oder? Die kommen nicht von allein, auch keine Gargoyles ... Tiger gibt es hier, Spinnen und Schlangen. Gewalt über Frostwyrm hat nur der Lichkönig, soweit ich weiss ... und der schickt mir keine hinterher, weil ich gegen ihn gekämpft habe, dazu habe ich ihn doch zu wenig beeindruckt. Kann es sein, dass ein Todesritter ihn durch seinen Abfall seeehr geärgert hat?"

*blickt auf die in Flammen gehüllte Soladra*

".. oder jemand anderes?"


----------



## Gurk1 (9. November 2009)

"Das werden wir wohl kaum erfahren... denn er wird es uns sicher nicht mitteilen. aber die Spionen des Lichkonigs sind überall und wir haben ja nicht grad mit unseren Kräften gespart. Wahrscheinlich hat ein magier mit ausgeprägten sinnen sie noch in Eisenschmiede gepürt."
*schaut sich wieder soladra an*
"Ich werde noch für sie beten... auch wenn es ironisch erscheint"


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

*hallo*
*Fayer musste wieder in den norden seinen trupp... *stockt*
*naja mehr darf ich nicht veraten*

*er hat gesagt ich sollte mal vorbei kommen da ich vieleicht helfen könnte*

*nur liegt es an ihr ob sie ein todesritter werden will oder dagegen ankämpft*
*das liegt bei ihr ich kann ihre entscheidung nur unterstützen*



/ooc sag worauf du hinauswillst^^ /ooc


----------



## Lethior (9. November 2009)

/ooc Thalema du solltest vielleicht dazu schreiben mit welchem Todesritter du redest, dass könnte in gewissen Situationen sehr problematisch werden wenn du nur Todesritter schreibst /ooc off


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

/ooc ich bin ja neme im gebäude, bleibt nur der andere


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

*wobei es mich doch wundert was die geisel hir macht*
*arthas oder eher nun lichking würde nie wegen eines entflohenen dks oder so truppen so tief ins land schicken*

*es muss etwas dahinter stecken..*

*murmelt.. erwähnte Fayer nicht etwas von ihm* *gedanken abwesend*

*hm aber viel wichtiger ist das sie ihren weg findet den sonst  macht das ihr körper nicht mehr lange mit*


----------



## Thalema (9. November 2009)

/ooc *lach* ... vielleicht habe ich etwas den Überblick verloren mit der Anzahl der Todesritter ... ich meinte Tegalgiran. Er hatte beschrieben (p 59), dass er verfolgt wird ... ich will ihm hier die Möglichkeit geben, die Geschichte weiterzutreiben. Leider hatte er das Gebäude verlassen (oder wurde er jetzt von Jabaa gehindert?) ... da war meine Hand zu langsam /ooc off

*Breara betrachtet Soladra*

"Lebend wäre sie mir lieber .... Drizzt dürfte da ebenfalls meiner Meinung sein. ... Und wir sollten uns schon fragen, warum wir hier Angriffen ausgesetzt sind." *sie nimmt ihre Axt auf* "Ich sterbe ungern grundlos".


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

*wenn ich dazu komme kann ich ihr helfen den pfad der lebenden zu wählen*
*oder die der dämonenjägerin*

*dürfte ich euren bogen stärken?*


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

*die nekrotichen ströme in ihr könnten quasi explodieren und wären vorerst fast unhaltbar was nicht wünschenswert wäre*
*unter der führung des lichkings unterdrückt man die explsoion einfach... nur sollte sie kein guhl sein*

*/ooc leben oder tot dk oder dämonenjäger wenn du was sagst können wir weitermachen XD /ooc


----------



## Thalema (9. November 2009)

*verneigt sich leicht vor Jabaa*

"Wenn ihr eine Stärkung des Bogens erreicht ohne das Leben des Holzes ... zu beeinflussen und wenn die Stärkung rein ist, dann sei es erlaubt. Meinen Dank hättet ihr. Wäre die Stärkung aber nur mit Magie oder Hexerei zu erreichen, dann nehmt bitte Abstand von dem Gedanken."

*zieht die Nase kraus*

"Und bevor jemand Abstand von mir nimmt, werde ich mich schnell baden." 

*geht zum Wirt und redet mit ihm. Dann sammelt sie ihre Habseligkeiten zusammen und geht zur Treppe*

An der Treppe dreht sie sich noch einmal um.

"Und dann sollten wir uns überlegen, was oder wem der Angriff galt. Denn wenn es keinem von uns galt, wird die Frage drängend: Was will die Geissel hier? Oder was sucht sie? Mir ist nicht wohl bei dem Gedanken ..."

*sie geht die Treppe hoch zu ihrem Zimmer*

/ooc Ich muss leider ins Bett, muss morgen früh arbeiten. Intention der letzten Frage von Breara ist, die Geschichte zu öffnen ... Jemand hat ein wichtiges Juwel / Artefakt bei sich? Das Haus selbst ist auf etwas Wichtiges gebaut? Der Grund ist keiner von uns, sondern der Wirt ?? .. oder Soladra ist der Schlüssel?  /off


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

/ooc was haltet ihr von meinem jäger? dem habe ich ein buch aus der tasche fallen lassen in alter schrift.. zum thema artefakt. ich wüsste ihn wieder hierher zu bevördern^^.  nur als bsp mein jäger kann ruhig der sündenbock des angriffs sein^^ /ooc


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2009)

/Ooc einigt euch auf etwas das ich dem Necromanten abgewinnen kann... oder ich überleg mir selbst was.
Und langsam muss die Sache mit Solandra ein ende finden, oder es belibt immernoch "Kopf ab" 

und verfolgt wurde ich nicht, ich wurde nur von etwas auf meinem Flug über Azeroth vom Himmel geschossen.
Nackt war ich weil ich im Wasser gelandet bin und sonst ertrunken wär, Magie konte ich nicht nutzen weil sie durch den necromant der mich anscheinend vom himmel geholt hat geblockt war ... und die gehirnerschütterung trug den Rest zum kurzzeitigen Gedächnisverlust bei.


----------



## Artherk (10. November 2009)

*kniet neben soladra*
"nun was tun wir jetzt?"
*schaut traurig auf den körper seiner liebsten*
"es muss doch eine möglichkeit geben sie zu retten..."


----------



## Soladra (10. November 2009)

*mit einem leisen Fauchen geht ihr ganzer Körber in blutroten Flammen auf,die brennen, bis nichts mehr von ihr übrig ist. Das Feuer verschont nichts ,nicht mal ihre Rüstung. Seltsamerweise bleibt weder Asche noch riecht es verbrannt außerdem greift ds Feuer nicht auf Drizzt oder die hölzernen Möbel über*


----------



## Artherk (10. November 2009)

*blickt erstaunt*
"Wo.. wer... wie?"
*schaut zum hexenmeister*
"wart ihr das?"


----------



## Thalema (10. November 2009)

*Breara kommt die Treppe runter. Man sieht an ihrem Fell, daß sie sich schnell gebadet hat, auch ihre Rüstung ist gereinigt worden*

Sie schaut in die Runde und sieht das ungläubige Gesicht von Drizzt. 

"Was ist denn ..." *sie bemerkt, dass Soladra nicht mehr da ist* "Das ist denn .... wo ist Soladra?"


----------



## Artherk (10. November 2009)

*schaut mit einer mischung aus zorn und trauer zu breara*
"ich... ich weiß es nicht... sie ist einfach in flammen aufgegangen"
*seufzt*
"wer ist dafür verantwortlich?... Ich werde ihn töten!"


----------



## Gurk1 (10. November 2009)

*schrumpft wieder auf normale Größe zusammen*
"Beim Licht... Mir scheint es als hätte sie ihre letzte Kraft dazu benutzt sich mit dem Dämonenkräften von uns zu entfernen."
*untersucht die stelle wo soladra lag*
"Es gibt noch leichte spuren von dunkler energie."
*Erhebt sich wieder und spricht zu der Runde*
"Breara hat recht. Wir müssen uns Gedanken darüber machen was die Geissel hier macht."
*wendet sich an die Todesritter*
"Ausserdem sollten Morgraine und Fordring erfahren was hier passiert ist. Ihr seid wohl am schnellsten im Norden und könnt von da Boten schicken. Sie müssten eigentlich wissen warum so ein Trupp untoter soweit entfernt von der Eiskronenzitadelle ist."
*schreibt schnell eine Notiz auf ein Blatt Pergament und versiegelt es*


----------



## Jabaa (10. November 2009)

*schaut etwas ärgerlich*

*ich wusste das sowas passieren kann aber hir*


*ihr müsst jetzt geduld haben und hoffen*
*zumindestens spüre ich das ihr geist noch lebt*


----------



## Soladra (10. November 2009)

/ooc schreibt ml wer was?Hier fängts an zu stauben!/ooc off


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2009)

*Tegalgiran kommt blut überströhmt in die Taverne zurück*
"Nein... es ist nicht mein Blut"

*Setzt sich auf einen Hocker am Feuer und murmelt*
"Er wollte nicht reden..."

*Blickt um sich und spricht*
"Wo ist Solandra?"


----------



## Thalema (10. November 2009)

"Grimna hat recht, irgendjemand von uns sollte Fordring informieren."

*pausiert einen Moment und holt tief Luft*

"Und der Rest sollte sich jetzt zuerst um Soladra und dann um den gerade noch lebenden Necromanten kümmern. Vielleicht teilt er ja noch einige Informationen mit."

*wendet sich an Jabaa*

"Ihr sagt, Soladras Geist sei noch am Leben. Kann ich sie finden oder brauchen wir einen Priester oder Schamanen?"


----------



## ipercoop (10. November 2009)

/oo Soladra* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc off

Sie hat gebrannt .. 
*einen Moment Stille*
... und ist dann verschwunden


----------



## Thalema (10. November 2009)

*schaut auf, als Tegalgiran in die Schänke stolpert und hört seine Worte*

"Nun, dann können wir das auch vergessen" *seufzt und will sich auf einen Stuhl neben dem Feuer setzen. Dabei fällt ihr ein kleines Buch neben dem Stuhl auf. Sie hebt es auf, schaut kurz hinein und schüttelt den Kopf.*

"Das kann ich nicht lesen ... die Nachtlektüre von irgendjemand von Euch?"


----------



## Jabaa (10. November 2009)

/ooc sie hat was vor /ooc

*nein tut mir leid ich müste zu ihrem geist und ihn in eine hülle geben*
*allerdings scheint es nicht so als sei ihr körper weg...*


----------



## Thalema (10. November 2009)

*Auf Brearas Gesicht zeigt sich nun neben kompletter Verwirrung auch langsam eine gehörige Portion Verärgerung*

"Was soll das heissen: Ihr Körper ist nicht weg ?!? Könntet ihr euch" *die Stimme wird dabei lauter* "mal endlich klar ausdrücken, Herr Hexer?"


----------



## Lethior (10. November 2009)

/ooc  Ich erlaube mir mal eine Charakterzusammenfassung zu machen, bei Fehlern bitte Bescheid sagen, dann editiere ich es


Lethior:        Chrysanthus/Lethior        Mensch/Gnom       Todesritter/Magier
Soladra:        Soladra               Nachtelf    Dämonenjägerin
ipercoop:       Linh                    Blutelf         Priesterin
Gurk:            Grimna               Zwerg         Paladin
Jabaa:         Jabaa/Fayer          Untoter/Taure       Hexenmeister/Jäger
Artherk:        Drizzt                  Nachtelf      Schurke
Thalema:       Breara                Taure         Jägerin
TheGui:         Tegalgiran           Ork            Todesritter
Minotaurus:    Minos                  Taure         Druide
Cysarion:         Graschak Gromshak Cysiaron Elfenschänder             Ork            Krieger

So ich hoffe ich hab niemanden vergessen, die Liste dürfte hilfreich sein, wenn man mal wieder einen Namen vergessen hat muss man nicht umständlich suchen. (Ich hoffe ich bin nicht der einzige hier der die Namen von den anderen vergisst)


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2009)

/ooc Danke! /ooc off

*Steht auf und geht zu Grimna*
"Ich nehme die Notiz an mich und mache mich dan mal auf den Weg zurück in den Norden"
"Ich lass euch bescheit geben wenn ich weis was die Geißel hier zu suchen hatte"

*Läst ein Portal aus Finsterniss entstehen*
"Ich hoffe für euch ihr bleibt am leben"

*trit durch das Portal das darauf verschwindet*

/ooc Ich klink mich hier mal aus, Soladras Nummer wird mir langsam zu einseitig und zu langezogen bis bald /ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (10. November 2009)

*schaut sich das Portal nachdenklich an wendet sich aber dann wieder der masse zu*
"Wir sollten das gasthaus sichern für den Fall das noch mehr untote oder im schlimmsten Fall soladra als Zombie zurück kommt"
*setzt sich an den Tisch und holt die Karte der näheren Umgebung raus*
"Breara, Minos... ich setzt auf euch um die Nähere umgebung zu überwachen. Als Jäger und Druide dürftet ihr nicht viele Probleme haben unendeckt zu bleiben."
*schaut sich nachdenklich die Karte wieder an.*
"Chrysanthus ich hoffe ich beleidge dich jetzt nicht wenn ich sagen das du dafür sorgen solltest das keine für die geissel brauchbaren leichen hier sind."
*hebt den kopf und kann sich ein Grinsen bei diesem bunt zusammengewürfelten haufen nicht verkneifen..wird aber sofort wieder ernst*
"wenn die uns wirklich nochmal angreifen können wir noch hoffen zu überleben bis die schwarze klingen und oder der Argentumkreuzzug hier auftaucht.... Ich werde euch jetzt alle mit der kraft der Könige segnen."
*steht auf geht rum und spricht über jeden seinen Segen*

/ooc Soladra...tu uns allen einen Gefallen und bring dich mal wieder was schneller hierhin zurück /ooc off


----------



## Jabaa (10. November 2009)

*entschuldigung*

*ich meine das ihr körper und seele lebt aber auch tot ist. sie wandelt..*

*es ist schwer das zu erklären ihr müsst geduld haben*


/ooc solandra los bring die story ma weiter ^^ /ooc


----------



## Soladra (10. November 2009)

* Mit einem lauten Rauschen entsteht in der Mitte des Raumes eine große Feuersäule, dir kurz darauf verschwindet und eine völlig geshaffte Dämonenjägerin zum Vorschein bringt, die sofort umkippt*

/ooc So in etwa?^^/ooc off


----------



## Thalema (10. November 2009)

/ooc         Ich gebe zu, ich habe eben einen Husten-/Lachanfall bekommen    *grosses Geisteskino*       /ooc off

*Beim Auftauchen der Feuersäule fährt Phobos mit einem Fauchen zurück und stellt die Haare auf. Breara reisst instinktiv ihre Axt hoch und weicht zwei Schritte zurück. Als die Feuersäule verschwindet und Soladra erkennbar wird, lässt sie instinktiv die Waffe fallen, fängt Soladra auf und lässt sie zu Boden gleiten. Sie überprüft die Atmung. 

"Sie atmet"

"Jetzt ist die Zeit der Heiler".

*Sie lässt den Kopf auf den Boden gleiten und legt ein Kissen von einem Stuhl unter. Dann stellt sie sich hinter die Bewusstlose und platziert das Blatt der Axt neben der Kehle*

"Nur für den Fall, dass sie nicht das ist, was wir uns erhoffen"

*Phobos trabt aus dem Dunklen an die Seite von Breara. Sie legt die Hand auf seinen Rücken. Kurz darauf trabt der Frostsäbler zur Tür, öffnet sie mit einer seiner Pranken und verschwindet in der Nacht.*

"Ich habe dir zugehört, Grimna. Phobos wird unser Auge draussen sein. Er wird mich warnen, wenn sich draussen etwas aus Fleisch und Blut nähert. Sobald wir hier" *sie schaut auf Soladra* "fertig sind, werde ich ihm Gesellschaft leisten. Und für alles ohne Fleisch und Blut wird Minos sorgen".


----------



## Gurk1 (10. November 2009)

*nickt Breara nur kurz zu während er Soladra vorsichtig untersucht*
"es scheint als hätte soladras Dämonische seite gewonnen und damit auch ihre eigene"
*murmelt ein paar worte worauf soladra von einem grellen licht erfüllt wird*
"Das wird ihr zwar schmerzen aber sie wird überleben."
*erhebt sich wieder*
"Drizzt hilfst du mir mal sie nach oben zu bringen?? Kinh kommst du bitte auch mit, ich könnte deine hilfe als priesterin brauchen auch wenn du die schatten bevorzugst"
*Grimna beginnt soladra behutsam hoch zu heben*


----------



## Soladra (10. November 2009)

*zuckt bei bei dem Heilspruch des Paladins zusammen und öffnet die Augen*
Autsch.Danke.
*lässt sich von Grimna ein Stück hochziehen und linst nervös auf die auf sie gerichteten Waffen*


----------



## Gurk1 (10. November 2009)

*stützt soladra noch und lässt sie auf den nächsten stuhl gleiten*
"Was ist das letzte woran du dich errinerst??"


----------



## Soladra (10. November 2009)

Äh...Daran, dass dieser komishe Typ mir irgendwas...
*betrachtet ihren Handrücken*
in die Hand  geritzt hat. Dann habe ich gedacht 'Scheiß drauf!' und hab meinen Dämon freigelassen.
*schaut sich um*
Eine Frage: Warum sieht es so aus, als wollten fast alle Anwesenden mir den Kopf und einiges mehr abhacken?


----------



## Gurk1 (10. November 2009)

*spricht beruhigend*
"Nunja... um ehrlich zu sein wussten wir nicht welche der Kräfte in dir gewinnen wird...und.. bevor her ein untoter halbdämon rumläuft..."
*seine stimme versagt*
"du weist schon..."


----------



## Thalema (10. November 2009)

"Mir war einfach nicht klar, ob das vor uns das ist, was vorher das vor uns war. Und seid mir nicht böse, aber die Geissel hat mich eins gelehrt ... noch bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob es das wirklich ist. Aber ich kann mein Urteil zurückhalten."

Breara wirft sich einen Mantel über und nimmt ihren Bogen und Pfeile. 

"Ich werde mal nach Phobos sehen und etwas die Umgegend ansehen. Sollte Phobos allein zurückkommen: Lasst euch von ihm leiten, er wird euch zum Problem bringen."

In der Tür dreht sie sich um. "Ich mach mal die Tür zu ... warm wäre mir bei der Rückkehr lieber".

/ooc So, ich muss mal wieder ins Bett, euch noch viel Spaß  /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

*beendet seelenruhig den Satz des Paladins*
...lieber erst mal den Kopf abhacken. Schon okay,ich bin bei sowas nicht empfindlich
*grinst ironisch*
aber die 'Halbdämonin' seh ich als Kompliment.


----------



## Artherk (11. November 2009)

*lächelt glücklich und tritt auf soladra zu *
"meine liebe du bist wieder da.."
*versucht soladra zu umarmen*


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

*sieht auf*
Drizzt...
*schmiegt an ihn und legt ihre Arme um seinen Hals*


----------



## Artherk (11. November 2009)

*muss sich die freudentränen verkneifen*
"ich.. ich dachte du hättest mich verlassen... ich dachte du wärst jetzt einer von den dienern des lichkönigs"
*spricht weiter mit gebrochener stimme*
"es ist so schön das du wieder bei mir bist... ich wüsste nicht was ich ohne dich machen würd"
*küsst soladra ganz zärtlich*


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

*erwiedert den Kuss*
Aber das bin ich nicht...
*mehr zu sich*
...auch wenns verdammt knapp war.
*sieht Drizzt ins Gesicht und wischt eine kleine Träne weg*


----------



## Artherk (11. November 2009)

*versucht sich wieder zu beherschen*
"Ich denke nicht das es schon zu ende ist... "
*dreht sich zur tür ohne soladra loszulassen*
" der lichkönig ist nicht dafür bekannt so leicht aufzugeben"
*dreht sich wieder um*
"wir müssen für dich einen sicheren ort suchen ich will dich nicht noch einmal verlieren"


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

*windet sich aus der Umarmung*
Nein. Ich bleibe hier.


----------



## Artherk (11. November 2009)

*seufzt tief*
"du willst unbedingt vor mir sterben wie"
*gestattet sich ein flüchtiges lächeln*
"hör zu du bist gerade dem tod entronnen und willst schon wieder kämpfen? Das ist wahnsinn!"


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

*zuckt mit den Schultern *
Na und?


----------



## Artherk (11. November 2009)

*seufzt *
"glaubst du es war schön dich sterben zu sehen? glaubst du es war leicht das zu ertragen?"
*wird lauter*
"verdammt ich will das nicht noch einmal erleben ... "
*fügt leise hinzu*
"dafür bist du mir zu wichtig"


----------



## Gurk1 (11. November 2009)

*lacht*
"Jetzt ist mir auf jeden Fall klar warum Illidan dich ausgebildet hat... kannst kaum stehen aber wieder kämpfen wollen."
*wendet sich an Drizzt*
"Keine Sorge. Das gasthaus ist glaub ich der momentan sicherste Platz für sie den du finden würdest bevor sie dich finden."


----------



## Artherk (11. November 2009)

*wendet sich um*
"sollten sie mich finden töte ich sie.. einen nach dem anderen... ganz langsam"
*dehnt das a bei langsam*
"als rache für das was sie meiner geliebten angetan haben"


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

*beendet den Satz von Drizzt*
...bevor die Zauberer dich finden und töten. Das ist doch Unsinn.
*senkt schuldbewusst den Blick*


----------



## Artherk (11. November 2009)

*schnaubt verächtlich*
"diese Geißellakeien sollen es schaffen mich zu töten? Das ich nicht lache"
*grinst boshaft*
"ich habe schon gegen härtere brocken gekämpft als ein paar zauberer"
*hebt soladras kinn an und schaut ihr in die augen*
"keine sorge ich werde dich beschützen"


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

*hebt gefährlich langsam die Augenbrauen*
So? Wirst du das?


----------



## Artherk (11. November 2009)

*sieht die reaktion bleibt aber ungerührt*
"ja das werde ich solange ich lebe"


----------



## Jabaa (11. November 2009)

*schaut kaum überrascht*

*dann waren meine vermutungen richtig..*
*die dämonische zauberei ist im kampf um einiges stärker wenn man darin gelehrt ist*

*nimmt auf einen stuhl platz*
*naja aber das wird es nicht gewesen sein*

*spricht leise als er über was nachdenkt*
*hm fayers trupp da und das im mom...  naja er war schon damals dabei...*


----------



## Jabaa (11. November 2009)

/ooc nicht wundern hexer war situationsbedingt /ooc

*so will ich euch noch einen letzten gefallen tun bevor ich zum kreis der dämonen muss*

*es wird euch stärken.. allerdings nur euch*

*auf einmal entstehen lila runen auf dem boden*
*spricht dämoniche worte*
*ein dunkles portal öffnet sich und dämoniche kräfte schießen durch jabaa*
*nun keine angst*
*gibt die kraft an soladra weiter*
*kurz füllt sich der raum mit schatten das kein licht hindurch kann und dann versiegt es in soladra. Nun denn möge es euch helfen... steigt durch das dunkle portal und verschwindet*


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

*wird von der enormen dämonischen Macht überrascht und zuckt deswegen zusammen, als die dunkle Kraft in ihren Körper fließt, lehnt sich dann an Drizzt, anscheinbar vollkommen geschockt*


/ooc Routa, wenn du andauernd mtliest, kannste auch mitmachen wenn du willst/ooc off


----------



## Artherk (11. November 2009)

*schaut besorgt auf soladra*
"geht es dir gut liebling? fehlt dir was?"
*blickt zum hexenmeister*
"was hast du nun wieder angestellt?"


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

/ooc der ist wech/ooc off

Ja... ja ich denke, es geht mir gut. ich war nur ein wenig... überrascht.
*kuschelt sich unauffällig an Drizzts Brust*


----------



## TheGui (11. November 2009)

/ooc wird das gleich ERP?


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

/ooc ERP????/ooc off


----------



## Lethior (11. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> /ooc wird das gleich ERP?



/ooc Ne, das machen die immer so, keine Sorge^^


----------



## TheGui (11. November 2009)

/ooc E-rotic R-ole P-lay/ooc off


----------



## Thalema (11. November 2009)

*Die Tür wird geöffnet, Wind faucht von draussen herein. Im Türrahmen tauchen die Gestalten von Breara und Phobos auf*

"Phobos, schüttel dich draussen!" 

Gehorsam dreht sich Phobos um und geht ein paar Schritte unter dem Vordach zurück, um dann in einem Schauer von Regentropfen fast zu verschwinden. Dann tritt er wieder an die Seite von Breara und trabt kurz hinter ihr in den Gastraum. Breara stellt den Bogen und die Axt an die Wand und hängt in den Mantel in die Nähe des Feuers. Phobos legt sich so ans Feuer, dass er die Tür im Blick hat.

Breara geht als erstes zur Theke und holt sich beim Wirt einen Becher heissen Mets. Dann wendet sie sich um und betrachtet die wiedergesundete Soladra.

"Ich hoffe, es geht euch besser." *nach einer kurzen Pause* "Die gute Nachricht ist, es ist ruhig draussen." *nach einer weiteren Pause* * "Die schlechte Nachricht ist, es ist zu ruhig draussen."

Auf den erstaunten Blick von Grimna seufzt Breara.

"Die Tiere schweigen. Sie sind verängstigt. Sie sind tief verängstigt. Man hört sie nicht. Selbst die Herrscher hier schweigen."

"Wenn die Gargoyles, wenn die Geissel der Grund ist, dann ist sie nicht erst seit gestern hier. Dazu sitzt die Furcht zu tief. Ich habe die Furcht gerochen, sie sitzt tief."

"Wenn wir aber nicht das Ziel sind, wer ist es dann? Und wenn wir nicht das Ziel sind, warum hat man uns dann angegriffen? Oder bin ich da draussen vorhin nur jemand zufällig auf die Kralle getreten?"

*Sie blickt einen nach dem anderen an.*

"Es sind mir zu viele Fragen. Ich wollte eigentlich lediglich einige Felle für einen Freund in Feralas mitnehmen. Jetzt will ich aber auch Antworten."

"Hier ist doch Trollland." Sie schaut ins Feuer "Ich bin hier zum ersten Mal. Was gibt es hier in der Nähe?"


----------



## Cysiaron (12. November 2009)

*räuspert sich*
"du sagtest es so treffend. dies ist trollland. dies ist Amani. und die herrscher schweigen keineswegs."
*weist nach nordosten*
"und dort liegt eine mächtige tempelstadt der Amani. zul gurub heißt sie. und die geißel kann hier nur eines suchen. den tiergott hakkari. wenn die geißel sich mit den verderbten trollen verbünden kann, dann herrschen sie euer land. 
trollarmeen, unterstützt von der geißel; der schattenhammerclan wird sich anschließen."
*legt eine nachdenkliche pause ein*
"es geht den verschiedenen trollstämmen längst nicht mehr um ihr reich. sie wollen rache. und wen glaubt ihr, werden sie erwecken um euch auszulöschen? "
*zuckt mit den schultern*
die versammlung der trollpriesterschafft hat dieses mal auch die untoten trolle seit jahren wieder als gäste. die stämme sind zerstritten. manche werden sich der horde anschließen, manche sich der geißel unterwerfen. andere werden vernichtet. selbst dakkari aus nordend sind hier."
*zeigt die zähne*
"aber was kümmert es mich? ich bin teil der eskorte der priesterschaft meines clans, mir passiert in den wäldern nichts. solange sie sich beraten. und wenn wir dann abreisen, dann wird es noch genügend kämpfe geben.
warum also streit suchen, wenn der streit von selbst zu einem kommt?"


----------



## Thalema (12. November 2009)

*Breara schaut erstaunt auf*

"Die Herrscher schweigen nicht?" 

*ein Erkennen zieht sich über ihr Gesicht*

"Verzeiht, Cysiaron da habt ihr mich missverstanden. Mit Herrscher meinte ich die Herrscher des Waldes, die Tiger und Panther hier. Diese schweigen und verstecken sich in ihren Bauten, Höhlen Verstecken und auf ihren Ästen ... wo immer sie Schutz finden können."

"Aber eure zweite Bemerkung besorgt mich: Die Trollpriesterschaft trifft sich? Arthas hat oben in Nordend neben den Streiter von Horde, Allianz und Kreuzzug einen massiven Gegner: Das sind die Drakkaritrolle aus Zul'Drak. Er muss viel Kraft dort binden, um zum Erfolg zu kommen. Gleichzeitig rücken ihm unsere Streiter immer näher auf den Pelz." 

"Wenn er hier etwas sucht, dann entweder etwas, um die Trolle in Nordend endgültig zu besiegen und zu unterwerfen oder um sie bei sich einzubinden. Damit würde er die Horde entscheidend schwächen und würde auch den Druck der Allianz abschwächen, die dann endlich die Möglichkeit sähe, die Horde in die Schranken zu weisen."

"Gibt es ein Artefakt, eine Person, ein Relikt, dem die Trolle entweder bedinungslos folgen oder das sie vernichten kann? Ich spracht von einem Hakkari, einem Tiergott .... Tiergötter werden bei den Trollen in Nordend verehrt. Könnte er der Grund für die Anwensenheit der Geissel sein? Kann dieses Treffen der Trollpriester den Gott beschwören? Ich kenne mich bei den Trollen nicht so gut aus, ausser einigen Dunkelspeeren in Orgrimmar habe ich kaum welche kennengelernt, die aus Kalimdor oder den östlichen Königreichen stammen."


----------



## Gurk1 (12. November 2009)

/ooc Cysarion schön das du dich auch nochmal meldest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc off

*nimmt sich einen Becher bier und studiert wieder seine karte*
"Seltsames passiert dieser Tage... Du sagtest das die Trolle sich in Zul´Gurub treffen. Ich weis nicht warum aber mir gefällt die ganze sache nicht."
*denkt eine zeit lang nach*
"Wie auch immer... wir sind viel zu wenige um irgendetwas zu bewirken. Warten wir ab bis sich der Kreuzzug oder die schwarze klinge melden und währenddessen werde ich noch einen Brief nach Sturmwind schicken."
*Zieht ein Blatt pergament hervor und beginnt zu schreiben*


----------



## Artherk (12. November 2009)

*schnaubt abfällig*
"zu wenig? das ist lediglich eine ausrede da du angst hast! Egal was hier vor sich geht ich werde kämpfen ob mit..."
*grinst wölfisch*
"oder ohne verstärkung"
*zieht soladra enger an sich*


----------



## Lethior (12. November 2009)

*wirft dem Schurken gereizt einen Blick zu*
Du glaubst auch du kannst alles, oder? Grimna spricht hier nur die Wahrheit aus. Willst du mit 10 Leuten gegen die Armeen des Lichkönigs kämpfen? Du würdest schneller sterben als dir lieb ist. 
*trinkt einen Schluck*
Es ist sicherer hier auszuharren und auf Verstärkung zu warten...und zu hoffen das wir überleben. 
*deutet auf Soladra*
Ihr habt selber gesehen, dass mit der Geisel nicht zu Spaßen ist.


----------



## Jabaa (12. November 2009)

*es öffnet sich ein portal*

*Fayer fällt aus dem portal. blutend und mit schnee bedeckt der durch das blut rot gefärbt ist. Marsuhl springt hindurch. man sieht noch eine verweste hand rausragen diese aber verschwindet da sich das portal schließt*


*Fayer schaut sich noch um bevor er regungslos am boden liegt*



/ooc nicht tot nur verwundet aber das schwer /ooc


----------



## Lethior (12. November 2009)

*grinst fies als Fayer durch das Portal fällt*
Wurde auch Zeit, dass ich einen neuen Guhl an meine Seite bekomme.
*schreitet langsam auf Fayer zu und hält die Hand über ihn. Verzieht dann sichtlich enttäuscht das Gesicht *
Der lebt ja noch...
*setzt wieder das fiese Grinsen auf*
Aber lange hat er nicht mehr.


----------



## Thalema (12. November 2009)

"Nicht, solange noch ein Taure im Raum ist".

*geht zu Fayer, schaut kurz Marsuhl in die Augen, und untersucht ihn dann. Sie steht auf, holt ihren Rucksack und kehrt zurück zu Fayer.*

"Wirt, Handtücher und heisses Wasser".

*Sie nimmt ein Fläschchen aus dem Rucksack und träufelt ein paar Tropfen in Fayers Mund. Dann taucht sie das erste Handtuch in das heisse Wasser und reinigt die Wunden von Fayer. Bei jeder gesäuberten Wunden nimmt sie aus einem Topf und eine Creme, die sie auf die Wunde schmiert.*

Zwischendrin versucht sie immer wieder, Fayer aufzuwecken.

"Das sind wenigstens Sachen, die ich heilen kann."


----------



## Jabaa (12. November 2009)

/ooc nein ich werde nicht sterben^^ /ooc

*Marsuhl fletcht die zähne gegenüber dem Todesritter*
*wendet sich aber besseren wissens wieder ab*

*sein gesicht lässt die dankbarkeit wiederspiegeln das seinem herrschen geholfen wurde*

/ooc ein bisschen länger schlafen^^*


----------



## Thalema (12. November 2009)

Mit einer abschliessenden Geste beendet Breara die Wundversorgung und nickt Marsuhl zu. Der legt sich neben Fayer. 

*Breara grinst* 

"Wärme wird ihm guttun"

*sie schüttelt ihren mächtigen Schädel und schaut Drizzt an* 

"Ihr wärt natürlich spielend mit diesen Gegnern fertig geworden" *Der Satz hat eindeutig einen spöttischen Unterton*.

"Ich hoffe nur, er hat neue Informationen. Wäre interessant, ob wir einen weiteren ...." Sie stockt kurz, es folgt ein knappes "Phobs, bleib hier", dann geht sie zur Tür, öffnet diese und geht nach draussen.


----------



## Cysiaron (12. November 2009)

*grunzt kehlig*
"tiere und herrscher. ein schönes märchen. dies ist das land der Amani, dies ist Amani, und die tiere waren schon immer beute. die trolle haben immer darauf geachtet, dass ihnen die beute nicht ausgeht."
*zeigt die zähne*
"gleichgewicht... muss euch tauren wohl ein begriff sein, oder?"
*fischt ein insekt aus seinem getränk*
"die dakkari sind ausgewandert, da waren elfen noch ein primitives volk von affen. sie haben sich schon damals eine neue heimat gesucht und sie auch gefunden. und sie sind stärker als die geißel oder die jämmerliche allianz. vielleicht sogar stärker als orks. seit tausenden jahren ist es ihre heimat und sie sind verbissen. sie sind schlauer als die amani. sie leben nicht mehr nur in wäldern."
*zuckt mit den schultern*
"euer licht kann ihnen nichts anhaben, sie leben sechs monde im licht, sechs monde im schatten."
*fletscht die zähne*
"und der geißel werden sie nicht nachgeben. sie sterben lieber als jemanden zu weichen."
*nimmt einen schluck*
"die dakkari werden an keiner seite kämpfen, sie kämpfen nur für sich und ihre art."


----------



## Jabaa (12. November 2009)

*lagsam richtet sich Fayer auf*

*habt dank für die wundheilungen so kann ich wenigstens schonmal aufstehen *grinst*
*ich wurde mit meinem trupp in so etwas wie einen hinterhalt gezogen nachdem wir einen geisel stützpunkt ausgelöscht haben. sie sind zuert durch portale gereist als anführer ist es meine pflicht jeden zu helfen*

*und konnte mich grade noch retten *grinst*


*naja ich habe das gespräch gerade belauscht*
*auch in der tierwelt gibt es anführer die sogar trolle respektieren auch wenn ihr dazu nicht gehört* 
*sie sprechen leider nicht mit solch trollen *lacht*

*ich schätze sie wollen weniger von den trollen hir oder ihren geistern... es muss etwas sein was nicht des längeren hir ist. allerdings kann auch die elfe nicht der ganze grund sein so ist arthas oder das was er jetzt ist nicht*


----------



## Thalema (13. November 2009)

*die Tür geht auf, Breara kommt wieder herein und hört noch die letzten Worte von Fayer*

"Oh, Fayer, gut, dass du wieder wach bist! Wie geht es deinen Wunden?" 

*an die anderen gewandt*

"Ich hatte eben nur einen fürchterlichen Verdacht, den ich vorhin bei meinem Kontrollgang nicht überprüft habe. Aber er war zum Glück unbegründet."

*Sie geht zum Tresen und lässt sich vom Wirt eine Schale mit heissem Wasser geben. In diese schüttet sie einige Kräuter. Dann wendet sie sich wieder an Fayer*

"Das hier ist für die eine Schnittwunde am Oberarm. Heilt dann besser. ... Du sagst, die Trolle sind nicht der Grund für den ganzen Aufstand, sondern etwas, was erst seit kurzem hier ist. Was hast du genau erfahren ?"


----------



## Artherk (13. November 2009)

*blickt sich um*
"etwas das erst vor kurzem hierher gekommen ist..."
*überlegt*
"aber welchen grund sollte die geißel dann haben das sie exakt dieses gasthaus angreift  es sei denn..."
*reißt die augen auf*
"jemand von uns hat es..."
*drückt soladra beschützend an sich*


----------



## Jabaa (13. November 2009)

*nein ich schätze wir waren nur auf dem weg zum ziel*

*Wir sind zwar fast alle außergeöhnlich stark und es wundert auch das hir so viele starke leute sind*
*aber ich glaube das hir etwas sein muss was sie brauchen oder zerstören müssen und wir waren halt im weg und dazu noch die starken auren die von uns aus gehen...*

*behandelt seine wunde*

*spricht weiter*
*Nun da sie geschlagen wurden haben sie interesse an der elfe, und auch an uns...*
*Wir sollten das ziel finden es retten oder zerstören und wenn wir die gesammte geisel hir ausrotten müssen*

*grinst und lacht anschließend*
*Der lichking ist geschwächt und braucht neue anhänger nur werden wir es nicht sein *grinst*


----------



## Thalema (13. November 2009)

"Ich habe zwar noch einen weiteren Gedanken, aber ich halte den von Fayer auch für den wahrscheinlichsten. Arthas will etwas von uns zurück oder zerstört haben und einer von uns hat es ... oder hatte es und der Lichkönig weiss nicht, dass wir es nicht mehr haben."

*Brearas Stirn kräuselt sich, als sie angestrengt nachdenkt*

"Was habe ich in Nordend getan? Ich habe zuerst dem jungen Höllschrei geholfen, in der Nähe seiner Festung aufzuräumen. Dann bin ich Richtung Osten und habe den Taunkas geholfen, sich nach Agmar's Hammer zu retten. Dann wurde ich nach Dalaran befohlen und von dort nach Zul'Drak, dem Argentumkreuzzug helfen. Von dort aus bin ich dann zum Hafen der Vergeltung und dann nach Unterstadt. Kriegsbeute? Nichts, von dem ich wüsste, dass es von Wert wäre. Selbst in Drak'Tharon war nichts ... aber wissen muss ich es nicht, es kann ja unbedeutend aussehen und trotzdem wichtig sein. Aber mir fällt nichts ein."

"Wie sieht es mit euch aus ?"


----------



## TheGui (13. November 2009)

*Die Tür knarzt als sie aufgeht und Tegalgirran betritt den Raum*
*Schaut sich kurz um und grunzt*
"Der Kopf ist ja noch dran"

*Geht an den Tresen, setzt sich auf einen Hocker und Ruft den Wirt*
"Etwas starkes!"

*Dreht sich zu den Anderen*
"Ich war in Acherus und habe unsere Leute in Zuldrack und in Eiskrone kontaktiert"

*Dreht sich erneut richtung Tresen und greifft nach einem Becher trüber Flüssigkeit*
"Nichts... Es gab keine Aktivitäten der Geißel die darauf schließen das ein so großer Trup Nordend verlassen hat!"

*Schaut Richtung Zwerg*
"Selbst die Paladine wussten keine Antwort auf die Ereignisse neulich"

*Trinkt mitt einem Schluck den halben Becher leer, knallt den Becher auf den Tresen und ruft*
"Wirt, Ich habe was STARKES verlangt!"


----------



## Gurk1 (14. November 2009)

"Wirt sein Getränk geht auf meine Rechnung"
*wendet sich Tegalgiran zu*
"Nun ja... ich danke dir auf jeden Fall für deine Mühe. Wir haben aber auch gehört das die Trolle sich in Zul´Gurub treffen und auch ein paar Untote dabei sein sollen."
*nimmt nachdenklich einen schluck aus seinem becher*
"Aber ich find es schon seltsam das niemand den trupp gesehen hat... irgendwas stimmt an der ganzen sache nicht"
*verfällt in ein tiefes schweigen*


----------



## Cysiaron (14. November 2009)

"einen drachen will er. wenn er nicht erobern kann, dann will er einen drachen zum zerstören"


----------



## Thalema (14. November 2009)

*Breara fängt an, mit dem Huf leise auf den Boden zu tippen*

"In Nordend ist nichts bemerkt oder gehört worden, daß im Schlingendormtal etwas sein soll" *fängt an durch den Raum zu gehen* "Wir haben nichts, was für die Geissel von Wert ist oder wir wissen davon nichts." *bleibt am Tisch vorm Feuer stehen* "Trotzdem werden wir mitten in der Nacht von der Geissel hier in einem Gasthof angegriffen. Und ich glaube nicht, dass wir gerade NUR zufällig als ihr Abendessen dienen sollten" *lehnt sich auf den Tisch, dass die Verankerungen der Beine ächzen* "Und was jetzt noch an Rest von Logik bleibt, liegt auserhalb unserer Erfahrungsweite"

*In einer frustrierten Geste fegt ihre Hand über den Tisch und erwischt dabei das Buch, das sie vorher auf den Tisch gelegt hat. Es fliegt auf den Boden und bleibt aufgeblättert dort liegen. Auf der Seite sind merkwürdige, Breara nicht bekannte Schriftzeichen zu sehen ... allerdings schimmert die Schrift irisierend im Schein des Feuers und scheint fast über dem Blatt zu schweben.*


----------



## Soladra (14. November 2009)

Was ist denn das?
*steht auf und hebt da Buch auf, um die Schrift zu betrachten*
Hmm... Wem gehört das?
*schaut sich um*


----------



## Jabaa (14. November 2009)

*schaut zu dem buch*

*das ist mein buch ich scheine es hir wohl liegen gelassen haben*

*schaut etwas besorgt und gleichzeitig erschrocken*

*kellner ein bier*
*senkt den kopf*


----------



## Soladra (14. November 2009)

*zieht die Augenbraue hoch*
Und ihr könnt das lesen?


----------



## Jabaa (14. November 2009)

*ja*

*mich hatten es einst die nachtelfen gelehrt*
*vor langer zeit als arthas noch nicht der lichking war*

*so alt ist dieses buch schon. immer weiter gereicht...*
*und es enthält viele dinge die nicht in falsche hände geraten sollten*

*aber...*
*der lichking doch nicht...*


----------



## Soladra (14. November 2009)

*klappt das Buch zu und gibt es zurück*
Wir sollten es zumindest in Betracht ziehen...
Was meint ihr mit 'Es sollte nicht in falsche Hände geraten'?  Sthet in dem Buch etwas, was Arthas nützen könnte?


----------



## Jabaa (14. November 2009)

*nimmt das buch*

*habe es nie komplett gelesen da jede einzelne zeile versiegelt ist*
*genau genommen...*

*außer koordinaten von vielen orten... inseln, gräber, ...*

*mächtige zauber die kaum jemand kann. für fast alle zwecke. druiden, jäger hexer, paladine*
*es wurde von allen zusammengefasst*
*und eigentlich sollte keiner darüber wissen...*
*schaut sich um und betrachtet den todesritter*

*nur solltet ihr doch darüber wissen elfe. illidan selbst hat einträge verfasst und versiegelt*
*erlich gesagt wundert es mich auch euch hir zu treffen... als wäre es beabsichtigt gewesen*


----------



## Cysiaron (14. November 2009)

*knurrt*


----------



## Gurk1 (15. November 2009)

*blickt auf als er zauber erwähnt*
"Zauber sagt ihr... Ich denke mal Arthas könnte damit etwas anfangen."
"Dennoch... wenn ihr uns das buck zur verfügung stellen würdet...Obwohl nein... da kann ich euch nicht drum bitten"


----------



## Thalema (15. November 2009)

"Doch, bitten können wir ihn ... was wir nicht können, ist, ihn zwingen. Wenn es dieses Buch ist, was Arthas will, dann sollte es Fayer entweder ganz lesen und uns danach sagen können, was der Lichkönig so interessant daran findet .... oder er fragt jemanden, dem er vertraut und der es vielleicht schneller lesen kann. Vielleicht können wir dem Spuk dann ein Ende bereiten ...."


----------



## ipercoop (15. November 2009)

*steht auf*
... oder wir versuchen das Buch zu zerstören ... jedoch , falls wir es schaffen , wird unsere kleine Gruppe hier sicher nicht alleine gegen die ganze Geißel kämpfen können da Arthas das Buch sicher noch brauchen wird..
*kratzt sich am Nacken*
... oder Fayer liest es einfach


----------



## TheGui (15. November 2009)

"Zerstören klingt gut!"


----------



## Jabaa (15. November 2009)

*ich muss euch leider enttäuschen*
*zum ersten ist dieses buch durch mächtige zauber geschützt und eure waffen würden dem buch keinen kratzer hinzufügen*

*zum anderen werdet ihr auch mit den zaubern kaum was anfangen können denn sie sind von großer macht und können einen sogar das leben kosten. deswegen nutze ich sie auch nur wenn es sein muss, wobei ich selbst nicht viele kann*

*abgesehen davon ist es wie gesagt nicht so einfach zu lesen. man muss jeden eintrag entsieglen und selbst dies ist nur begrenz möglich*
*Und des weiteren sollte ich erwähnen das vieleicht nur die elfe die möglichkeit besitzt etwas zu lernen da sie selbst die nutzung solcher zauber gelehrt wurde.*

*die meisten zauber die ich kenne wurden mir von hochrangigen elfen beigebracht und die diehnen dazu das buch zu schützen*
*es hört sich alles merkwürdig an aber reicht es wenn ich euch sage das ich as buch zu illidan brachte damit er versiegelungen durchführen konnte und mächtige zauber nicht verloren gingen*

*ich glaube das arthas verhindern will das sie etwas daraus erlernt um so mächtig zu werden...*
*Bevor ich wieder verschwinde und ihr nichtmal mehr meinen namen wisst... werde ich die geisel in diesem land auslöschen lassen*


----------



## Thalema (15. November 2009)

"Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob Arthas das Buch haben oder zerstören will .... das alles ist mir noch zu unsicher"

*Breara zögert*

"Ich finde den Zufall mit dem Buch und dem gleichzeitigen Treffen der Trollschamanen etwas merkwürdig. Das will ich mal genauer untersuchen."

"Wirt?! Reserviert das Zimmer für mich und schliesst es ab. Ich bin bald wieder zurück" *zu den anderen gewandt*

"Ich werde mal einen kleinen Ausritt zum nächsten Trolldorf machen und ein paar Erkundigungen einziehen".

Breara packt ihre Sachen und geht zur Tür, gefolgt von Phobos. "Bis bald".


/ooc Ich muss mich momentan mal etwas rausschreiben, da ich ein paar Tage weg muss ... euch viel Spass ! /off


----------



## Jabaa (15. November 2009)

*sagmal elfin...*
*hatt euch mein freund vor seinem gehen etwas gegeben?*

*irgentwas?*


----------



## Soladra (16. November 2009)

*nickt kaum merklich*
Warum?


----------



## Cysiaron (16. November 2009)

"lass es lieber Breara"


----------



## Soladra (16. November 2009)

Sie ist schon weg... Naja, wenn sie meint, dann soll sie.
*grinst*
Etwa besorgt?


----------



## Artherk (16. November 2009)

*setzt sich auf einen der stühle*
"mir gefällt das nicht... mir gefällt das ganz und gar nicht"
*beginnt zu wippen*
"Ich hasse es wenn ich nicht weiß was vorgeht, der Lichkönig schickt uns ja nicht umsonst seine lakeien auf den hals... und ob er allein hinter einem buch her ist? Bezweifle ich ich irgentwie"
*ein leises kratzgeräusch ist vom dach zu hören*
"habt ihr das gehört?"


----------



## Soladra (16. November 2009)

*nickt*
Wenn das ne Fledermaus ist, dann ist sie verdammt groß...
*muss aus irgendeinem Grund grinsen*


----------



## Artherk (16. November 2009)

*denkt nach*
"das klingt nicht nach einer fledermaus... das klingt wie..."
*reißt ungläubig die augen auf*
"knochen die auf holz schaben..."


----------



## Jabaa (16. November 2009)

*dachte ich mir das jabaa so eine ahnung hatte...*

*naja das buch sollte auch nicht der grund sein. arthas weis oder sollte selbst wissen das er an das buch nur rankommt wenn er persönlich vorbeikommt. *grinst*

*...*

*nein ich denke er ist wegen etwas anderem hir und nun da wir einen seiner nekromanten ausgelöscht haben und frostwyrmer... sind wohl wir das ziel momentan*

*naja ich weis das sie hir verschwinden werden und zwar weil wir sie auslöschen!*
*auch wenn ich ihr... *spricht leiser* etwas beibringen muss*

*achja laut meines spähers haben sie sich eine nekropole (weis grad net wies genau war^^) hir hin versetzt was zeigt das sie wohl darauf aus sind geiselanwärter zu finden und gleichzeitigt der allianz in den rücken zu fallen*


----------



## Cysiaron (16. November 2009)

*grunzt, greift seine axt, geht nach draußen und brüllt ein paar trollische worte in die bäume. kehrt danach ins gasthaus zurück*


----------



## Gurk1 (16. November 2009)

*greift zu seinen Wafefn*
"Cysarion ich glaub kaum das das Trolle auf dem dach waren...."
*lauscht aufmerksam wirkt darauf nur noch mehr angespannt*
"Wenn eine Nekropole hier auftaucht dürften wir wirklich probleme bekommen...."


----------



## Jabaa (17. November 2009)

*wir müssen sie vernichten*
*nicht jetzt da wir warten müssen bis genug armeen da sind um auch etwas schaden anzurichten...*

*wir sind wenige aber wenn wir uns darauf vorbereiten werden sie alle sterben. niemand von uns ist ein anfänger in seinem gebiet. wir wissen worauf wir uns einlassen*

*unsere jägerin könnte ein windreiter rufen diese uns im kampf unterstüzen. gegen die frostwyrmer...*
*euch allen stelle ich teufelswaffen zur verfügung, diese sind mächtiger als jene die ihr kennt*

*dies sind zauber die ich euch kurzzeitig verleihe da mit wir die nekropole vernichten können*
*ach ja und die elfe... versucht es ma mit der dämonenhülle. nur starke hexer können dies aber ihr habt schließlich auch dämoniche energie bei euch... zum teil auch die von jabaa*

*die nekropole kommt als letztes dran. ich werde wärend dem kampf zauber vorbereiten. und ein paar druiden werden mir dann kurzzeitig helfen*


----------



## Lethior (17. November 2009)

Teufelswaffen?
*lacht kurz auf*
Glaubt ihr ich habe diese Runenklinge nur zum Spaß? Sie gibt mir mehr Kraft, als mir jede andere eurer Waffen geebn würde. Habt ihr nicht etwas anderes womit ihr mich stärken könntet?


----------



## ipercoop (17. November 2009)

/ooc hust kein pala da nur priester hust


----------



## TheGui (17. November 2009)

*Bricht in schallendes gelächter aus*
"Bwuahahahahahaha... Teufelswaffe"

"Du kannst sie ja unseren Ghulen in die Klaue drücken!"


----------



## Gurk1 (17. November 2009)

/ooc pala doch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust /ooc off

*die Tür schlägt auf und ein blutüberströmter Bote fällt ins gasthaus. Eine versiegelte Rolle rollt aus seiner Toten hand.*
"Beim Licht!"
*springt auf nimmt sich die Rolle und fängt an zu lesen*
"..hmm... ahh.... sehr gut..."
*wendet sich wieder an die anderen*
"Die Hochlords lassen ausrichten das Truppen auf dem Weg sind. Dennoch... es wird noch etwas dauern und es werden keine erfahrenen kämpfer sein. Wir werden also denk ich mal eine Zeit auf uns gestellt sein."

/ooc Jaaba irgendwie doof zu fragen aber wer bzw was bist du grad?? hab durch deine charwechsel den Überblick verloren /ooc off


----------



## TheGui (18. November 2009)

*Fast sich an die Stirn und blickt in die Zukunft*
"Hm nicht alle werden die kommende Schlacht überleben"

*Das gesammte Licht in der Taverne scheint hinaus gesogen zu werden*
"Sehet in der Dunkeheit"

*Ein mitt Hauern besetztes Grinsen wird sichtbar*


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

/ooc sag mal, haste die Regeln am anfang gelesen? /ooc off

*zündet mit einem Zauber die Kerzen wieder an*
Hm. So sieht die Zukunft unter den gegebenen Umständen aus? 
*grinst*
Bei allem Respekt, das glaub ich nicht.
*schüttelt  den Kopf und krustelt in ihrer Tasche*
Wenn sich der Argentumkreuzzug einmischt, dann auch die Illidari.
*zieht einen Bogen Pergament , eine schwarze Feder und ein Reisetintenfass raus*
Wenn das genau so wortwörtlich mit den 'unerfahrenen Kämpfern' in dem Brief steht, sind es Luschen, die man loswerden will.
*beginnt, das Pergament mit seltsamen Runen zu beschriften*
Diesen Zauber von dem ihr spracht behersche ich leider nicht.
*schreibt seelenruhig, anscheinden lässt sie die ganze Situation kalt*


----------



## Artherk (18. November 2009)

*blickt sich um *
"teufelswaffen? "
*verzieht angewiedert das gesicht*
"nein danke darauf verzichte ich ... meine klingen haben mir bisher in jeder schlacht gut gedient so auch in dieser... hoffe ich..."
*grins boshaft*
"mir ist eigentlich egal wer sich einmischt hauptsache es gibt genügend feinde für ein paar spannende kämpfe"


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

*hebt den Blick*
Spannnede Kämpfe?Wenn es stimmt, dass eine Nekropole hier her unterwegs ist, können wir von Glück reden, wenn überhaupt jemand überlebt!
*schreibt weiter*


----------



## Lethior (18. November 2009)

*schüttelt den Kopf als er Artherk ansieht*
Ihr denkt auch das ist alles nur ein Scherz, oder? "Ein paar Feinde für spannende Kämpfe", glaubt mir wenn ihr in die Nähe der Nekropole kommt werdet ihr mehr zu tun haben als euch lieb ist.
*lacht laut auf*
Wenn ihr überhaupt solange überlebt.


----------



## Jabaa (18. November 2009)

*ihr habt keine ahnung!*

*teufelswaffen sind mächtige waffen gefühlt mit energien des lichts, und des schattens. sie passen sich dem kämpfer an und so wird sie sowohl zur runenwaffe als auch zum heiligen schild oder streitkolben. allerdings haben sie begrenzte dauer*

*deswegen kann ich sie auch nur so selten rufen das sie nur für spezielle fälle sind*
*sie rauben nämlich meine! lebensenergie*

*oder meint ihr ich kann diese mächtigen zauber wirken ohne etwas einzubüßen. aus diesem grund kann auch kaum jemand diese verwenden*
*abgesehen davon das mir die energien gestellt werden und zwar von anderen hüter*
*nur für die zerstörung der festung muss ich meine energie zu verfügung stellen. und ihr habt gesehen as passiert wenn man vorher erschöpft ist... *deutet auf den kamp und seine ohnmacht hin*

/ooc ich bin Fayer ^^ /ooc


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

*blickt mit hochgezogener Augenbraue auf*
Eure Lebensenergie? Dann nehm ichs nicht. Punkt.
*betrachtet ihren Handrücken  und beginnt, die Rune, die der Necromant eingeritzt hat, abzuzeichnen*

/ooc Lethi Sein Caraname ist Drizzt/ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (18. November 2009)

"Wenn die Teufelswaffen eure Lebensenergie verzehren werde ich ebenfalls darauf verzichten"
*holt seinen Zweihandkolben hervor und beginnt ihn mit einer flüssigkeit einzureiben. Und wendet sich dabei an Drizzt*
"sagt mit mal jüngchen.... gegen welche schrecken dieser Welt habt ihr bis jetzt gekämpft?? Ghule??... Gargoyles.... vielleicht sogar Dämonen?? Glaubt mir... Vrykul wären unser kleinstes Problem. Und ausserdem...."
*reicht Drizzt die Flasche mit der Flüssigkeit*
"..deine Waffe mit Weihwasser zu benetzten erhöht wahrscheinlich deine Überlebenschance.... Und Soladra... ich denke einfach mal das wir Frischlinge bekommen da der grosse Kampf woanders stattfindet. Aber ich frage mich eher ob die Illidari wirklich kommen werden..."


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

*zieht eine Augenbraue hoch*
Die Illidari steht vor deiner Nase.
*versiegelt den Brief und lässt ihn in Flammen aufgehen*
Wenn Illidan seine Schülerin nicht gute Kämpfer schickt, wem dann? In der Schwerbenweld ist es wie leergefegt. Die Blutelfen werden froh sein, mal was zu tun zu bekommen.
*krustelt wieder in der Tasche*
Wir sollten uns auf den Kampf vorbereiten.
*man hört Glas aneinader stoßen*


----------



## Gurk1 (18. November 2009)

/ooc sich selbst als eine ganze Fraktion zu nennen find ich was übertrieben^^ /ooc off
*nickt soladra zu*
"Genau!! Was wir allerdings mal wissen müssten ist wo die Nekropole steht. Ich hoffe Breara oder wenigstens ihr schoßhündchen kommen bald zurück."


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

/ooc Ja ebend^^ /ooc off

Soll ich nen Rundflug machen?


----------



## Lethior (18. November 2009)

*grinst böse*
Damit ihr noch vor dem Rest von uns abgeschossen werdet?
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Wir sollten lieber warten bis Verstärkung hier ist, sonst können wir garnichts erreichen, höchstens das der Lichkönig ein paar neue Diener bekommt.


----------



## Gurk1 (18. November 2009)

"Wenn du willst werde ich dich nicht daran hindern"
*lacht*
"ein wenig überblick schadet nie"


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

Hmm... Ich drehe eine _kleine_ Runde.
*klettert aus einem unerkenntlichen Grund mitsamt Tasche zum Fenster raus und schwingt sich in die Lüfte*


----------



## Lethior (18. November 2009)

Viel Glück.
*leise*
Ihr werdet es brauchen.


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

*betritt wieder das Gasthaus, blutüberstömt, die Beiden Gleven blutverschmiert in den Händen*
Keine Sorge, ist nicht meins. Zumindest das meiste nicht...
*seufzt und zocklet wieder zu ihrem Platz*
Die Taurin hatte recht. es ist in er Tat eine Necropolis auf dem Weg hier her.
*nimmt die Armschienen und Schulterstücke ab*
Die Argentumdämmerung ist auch auf dem Weg hier her. Wie erwartet sind es Neulinge.
*fummelt an dem übergang von dem Ärmel zur Brustpanzerung rum*
Ich habe auch gleich den nächsten Teleportspunkt abgeklappert. Die Illidari wird ebenfalls in kürze eintreffen*
*löst einen verschluss und zieht den Ärmel einfach ab. Darunter trägt sie eine blütenweiße langärmige Bluse, die am Unterarm einen stetig größer werdener roten Fleck aufweist*
Verdammig!


----------



## Gurk1 (19. November 2009)

*steht auf und untersucht die Wunde*
"Das sind sowohl gute als auch schlechte nachrichten. Aber hast du irgendwo die schwarze Klinge entdeckt?? Eigentlich wollten sie auch kommen."
*zeigt auf die Wunde*
"Wenn du willst kann ich sie heilen. Aber du musst das entscheiden, wir wissen ja was passiert"


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

Schwarze Klinnge? Nein, leider nicht
*betrachtet die gezackten wundränder*
Ich wäre euch außerordentlich dankbar, wenn ihr das tun würdet. 
Leider muss ich auch sagen, dass die Necropole vor den Streitern der Illidari und des Argentumkreuzzuges  hier sein wird. Eine Weile sind wir auf uns alleine gestellt...


----------



## Gurk1 (19. November 2009)

*legt seine hand auf die wunde spricht einige Wörter und die Wunde verschließt sich*
"Gut... das wäre getan"
*blickt missmutig aus dem Fenster*
"Wir werden standhaft bleiben"
*wendet sich ab und beginnt sein schwert zu schleifen und mit Weihwasser einzureiben*


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

Danke.
*zieht ein kleines Holzkästchen aus der Tasche, einen gebogenen Dolch mit runenverziehten Klinge und eine , wen wundert es, blutrote Augenbinde *
Nicht erschrecken, ja? Sieht nicht unbedingt... Nun ja...
*druckst ein bisschen herum*


----------



## Cysiaron (19. November 2009)

"der taurin wird nichts geschehen. ich habe vorhin nicht die fremden angebrüllt, sondern ihr einem meiner besten fährtenleser hinterher geschickt."
*schweigt kurz*
"wenn es hier zum kampf kommt, dann werde ich nicht mit euch kämpfen, weil es nicht meine heimat ist. und ich werde nicht mit euch kämpfen, weil ich nicht vergessen habe, dass ich trotz des gemeinsamen feindes sowohl in elwyn als auch im eschental gejagt wurde. ich trug keine rüstung und meine waffe auf dem rücken; die friedensfahne hatten wir getragen, und doch wurden wir angegriffen."


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

*schaut zu dem Ork*
Jetzt hör mal gut zu, ja? Wir wissen nicht, wen oder was die Geisel sucht, aber swir stecken alle hier drin. Oder wills du später deine Frau erzählen " Unterwegs war ich in einem gasthaus, dass später vvon einer Nekropole angegriffen wurde, aber ich habe nicht mitgekämpft."? 
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Beschwert sich, dass er im Eschental angegriffen wird, aber ist beim großen Angriff auf die Nachtelfenstädte dabei..
*zieht ihre beiden schwerter und legt sie auf den Tisch und brummeltr leise*
Hoffentlich verreckt er...


----------



## Jabaa (19. November 2009)

* keine sorgen um meine lebensenergie*
*grinst*

*die regeneriert sich mit der zeit und außerdem besitze ich genug davon*
*die nachtelfen sind nämlich nicht dumm*
*lacht laut*

*ihr werdet mögen sie können jede waffe sein die ihr wollt*

*eigentlich ist dies eine fähigkeit zur verteidigung gedacht allerdings werdet ihr es brauchen.
auch die magier und der rest da sie auch die zauberkräfte stärken*
*dies ist fast mein stärkster zauber und ihr sollt davon profitieren*
*oder sagen wir dies sit einer der azuber die ich nutzen darf*


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

Nein.
*schneidet sich mit dem Dolch in den Finger und beginnt, auf ihre Schwerter eredunische Runen zu malen*


----------



## Gurk1 (19. November 2009)

"Cysarion... glaubts du ernsthaft die Geissel gewährt die freies geleit hier raus?? Dies hier ist genau so wenig meine heimat wie es deine ist."
*steckt den schleifstein wieder in die tasche*
"Aber dennoch... du würdest eh nicht mehr nach hause kommen wenn die Geissel hier gewinnt. Und die Vergangenheit kann nicht ungeschehen gemacht werden. Davon mal abgesehen das ich deine Axt gerne mal in aktion sehen würde."


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

*die Runen leuchten schwarz auf und verschmelzen mit der Klinge*
*atmet tief durch*
Das kann ja was werden.
*schaut zur Tür*
Die Taurin ist schon ziemlich lange weg. Hoffentlich ist ihr nichts passiert...


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2009)

*sitzt seelenruhig mit geschlossenen augen auf seinem stuhl*
"Wenn ihr mich noch einmal jungchen nennt werdet ihr das bereuen verstanden?"
*reißt seine augen auf*
"Ich bin wahrscheinlich um einiges älter als ihr zusammen und ich habe schon gegen ungeheuer gekämpft die ihr euch in euren kühnsten träumen nicht ausmalen könnt..."
*verzieht das gesicht*
"also ich weiß worauf ich mich einlasse..."
*zieht seine beiden schwerter rammt eins in den Holzboden und legt das zweite auf seinen schoß*
*zieht eine kleine flasche aus seiner tasche  und beginnt das erste schwert damit einzureiben*
"meine eigene mischung.. das wasser aus der heiligen quelle im schlingendorntal... etwas silber... und ein paar geheime kräuter"
*grinst böse*
"das dürfte sogar den stärksten untoten nicht gefallen"
*bestreicht nun auch das 2. schwert*
"Ich werde mal nach breara sehen"
*steht auf *


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

*klappt das Holzkästchen auf und nimmt ein fläschchen raus, dass sie in einem Zug leert*
Igitt.
* schwarze Linien ziehen sich langsam wie Risse über ihr Gesicht und ihre Augen verfärben sich schwarz. Schnell bindet sie sich die Augenbinde um*
Nein, wirst du nicht! Da drausen ist die Hölle los!
*grinst süffisant*
Wenn du gehts, komm ich mit.


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2009)

*grinst breit *
"die hölle ohhh das muss ich mir doch gleich mal anschaun"
*bewegt seine arme um zu prüfen ob er auch kampfbereit ist*
"Ich hatte schon lange keinen spannenden Kampf mehr"
*an soladra gewandt*
"ich weiß ja das du nen dickkopf hast liebling ich kann dich eh nicht abhalten mir zu folgen"
*murmelt leise *
"wenn du mir hinterher kommst"


----------



## Thalema (20. November 2009)

*Von draussen hört man einen Pfiff, dann das "Twäng" einer Bogensehne, ein Kreischen vom Dach, ein zweites "Twäng". Etwas rollt auf der Aussenseite des Daches herunter und das Kreischen geht im Fauchen einer Katze unter.

Kurz darauf öffnet sich die Tür und Breara kommt herein und stösst fasst mit Drizzt zusammen.*

"Verzeiht." 

"Da draussen wartete etwas auf dem Dach auf den nächsten Gast, der das Gasthaus verlassen wollte. Pech für ihn, dass zuerst ein Gast hinein wollte."

*Hinter ihr taucht der mächtige Schädel des Frostsäblers auf und die Hand der Taurin geht automatisch zu Phobosl und krault das Fell.

"Ich bin wieder da mit ein paar Neuigkeiten .. wenn's denn überhaupt noch Neuigkeiten sind"

Sie geht zum Wirt und verlangt nach heissem Wasser. Dann erst stellt sie ihre Waffen ab und zieht den Umhang aus. Als sie den dampfenden Becher vom Wirt bekommt, streut sie aus ein paar Blätter hinein. Ein kräftiger Duft, der an Wiesen und Sommer erinnert, durchzieht den Raum.

"Da draussen ist einiges los. Anscheinend will die Geissel hier wirklich irgendetwas oder irgendjemand mit irgendwas unbedingt haben. Ich war bei einem befreundeten Dunkelspeer-Troll, der mir erzählte, es sei schon seit einiger Zeit hier Unruhe, unter den Amanis hier ginge das Gerücht, man würde etwas aus Nordend erwarten und die Geissel will es unbedingt haben ... die Drakkari-Trolle Trolle aus Nordend allerdings auch. Man bräuchte es um einen uralten Gott zu rufen. Und mit diesem Gott wäre dann die Schlacht um Zul'Drak entschieden. So jedenfalls der Troll, mit dem ich geredet habe. Die Trolle sind sich noch uneinig, wie man sich verhalten soll. Einer der beiden Parteien helfen oder es selbst behalten. Es scheint, dass das Büchlein von existentiellem oder zumindest von sehr grossem Wert für alle ist."

"Hat sich hier was in der Zwischenzeit ergeben?"

/ooc 

Braucht ihr mir ja nicht nochmal erzählen, lese ja mit ... nur ein *Breara wird informiert* irgendwo in der Geschichte, damit ich darauf Bezug nehmen kann.

/off


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

*erzählt Breara alles*
Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe, müssen wir schäztungsweise 20 Minuten ohne Verstärkung auskommen.
*seufzt*
Und das in gut 10 Minuten.
*gribnst sarkastisch *
Ziemlich rosige Aussichten, was?


----------



## Cysiaron (20. November 2009)

"muthuri sagte mir, man will hakkari überzeugen. ein alter tiergott der trolle"
ooc  Muthuri ist ne trollpriesterin   oocoff*
"breara, nur ein dunkelspeer hat mit dir geredet? dann hattest du glück."
*nimmt einen schluck*
"nein paladin, mich allein wird die geißel nicht gehen lassen, aber ich habe hier freunde, waffenbrüder. zehn leute meines klans sind hier. alles trolle. auf sie kann ich mich verlassen, und hinter ihnen steht Amani."
*zuckt mit den schultern*
"mehrere tausend priester, schamanen und krieger; eine mächtige armee. draußen sind noch zwei trolle, die nur darauf achten das er"
*weist auf Arthek*
"keine falschen bewegungen macht"
*isst ein stück brot und spricht kauend weiter*
"die geißel kommt, keine frage. aber ich stelle mich nicht hier. ich habe eine frau, und die werde ich beschützen. in meiner heimat."


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

/ooc WTF sein Caractername ist Drizzt! Wie der Drizzt doUrden den  ich als Sammelkarte hab!!! /ooc off

Aaaaha!
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Wenn da drasusen deine Freunde sind, würde ich an deiner stelle für sie beten...
*überlegt*
Sag mal , war darunter auch einer mit roten Haaren und so..
*zeigt mit den Händen etwa einen 1m großen Abstand*
Hauern? Ich hab unterwegs einen toten Troll gesehen. Trug das Zeichen der Dunkelspeere.


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2009)

OOc man ich heiße drizzt verdammt noch mal ooc off
*blickt zu cysarion*
"so und wie sollen diese falschen schritte aussehen? denkst du wirklich 2 trolle können es im wald mit mir aufnehmen?"
*lacht laut *
"ich bin ein elf ich bin im wald aufgewachsen und diese uneschlachten monstrositäten werden mich nicht einholen.."
*grinst böse*
"und wenn ihr zu feige zum kämpfen seit dann verschwindet zu eueren waffenbrüdern"
*leckt sich über die lippen*
"ich für meinen teil werde mein leben so teuer wie möglich verkaufen"
*dreht sich um und geht in richtung tür*


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

Warte! Willst du da einfach rausgehen??????


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2009)

*dreht sich kurz um*
"Natürlich oder soll ich hier warten bis sie reinkommen?"
*deutet nach drausen *
"auf offenem gelände lässt es sich besser kämpfen"


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

*springt auf und , um dank den Flügeln neben Drizzt zu landen und zerrt ihn wieder von der Tür weg*
Schon mal was von Strategie gehört? Wenn du da alleine und ohne Plan rausgehst, kannste auch gleich von der Klippe springen!


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2009)

*lacht lustlos*
"strategie... welche strategie würdest du denn vorschlagen wir sitzen hier in einem gasthaus fest... nicht unbedingt die beste verteidigungsposition nicht wahr?"
*deutet nach drausen*
"ich glaube kaum das der lichkönig noch einmal den fehler machen wird und uns nur ein paar truppen gegenüberstellt"
*zeigt ein grimmiges gesicht*
"er wird alles tun um dieses gasthaus einzunehmen oder zu zerstören und wir sind nur ein hinderniss"
*grinst boshaft*
"deswegen will ich ihm zuvor kommen und noch so viele untote wie möglich abschlachten"


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

Schonmal was vom 'Kleeblatt' gehört? Man stellt sich Rücken an Rücken, um einander Deckung zu Geben. 
*hinter ihrer Augenbinde blitzen Feuerbälle auf*
Ich schlafe vor, die Nahkämpfer formieren sich. Die Fernkämpfer gehen unters Dach, damit sie geschützt sind. Von daher können sie durch die Fenster attackieren.


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2009)

*lacht laut auf*
"du denkst wirklich das uns eine kleeblatt vormation rettet?"
*seufzt tief*
"wie oft hast du schon gegen untote gekämpft? Sie kennen so etwas wie taktisches vorgehen nicht sie sind dazu geboren zu töten und zu vernichten ohne angst ohne rückzug... und genau so müssen wir auch handeln  wenn wir überleben wollen!"
*deutet nach drausen*
"wir können hier nicht warten und hoffen das die verstärkung eintrifft"
*blickt sich mit zornigen augen um*
"bis dahin sind wir längst tot"


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

*dreht sich um, geht zu ihren Plazt und beginnt, ihre Rüstung wieder Zusammen zu bauen / anzulegen, bis auf die Handschuhe*
Wenn du mich so fragst.. Ja. Mir und meinem Boss hat es oft genug den Hintern gerettet.
*zieht aus der tasche eine winzige Ampulle und schiebt sie in die Armschiene*
Und wie oft ich schon gegen die Geisel gekämpft habe... Zu oft, als dass ich es zählen könnte.
*beginnt, sich in eine Dämonin  zu verwandeln*
Wenn du sterben willst... Bitte.


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2009)

*grinst böse*
"wer sprach hier von sterben ich sprach von kämpfen"
*deutet nach drausen*
"ich werde mich jetzt da drausen umsehen und vllt finde ich etwas das sich leichter verteidigen lässt als dieses gasthaus"
*wendet sich um*
"Ihr könnt ja hierbleiben ich werde wiederkommen wenn ihr noch leben solltet kann ich euch ja mitnehmen"
*tritt auf die tür des gasthauses zu und verschwindet hinter ihr*
*kurz darauf ist kampflärm zu vernehmen*


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

Dieser... Dieser.... Ach _Xerxas_!
*stürmt Drizzt nach*


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2009)

*blickt sich um da er ein geräusch hört und sieht soladra aus dem gasthaus stürmen*
"geh zurück sie haben das gasthaus umstellt"
*wehrt einen angriff eines ghouls ab und geht langsam rückwärts*


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

Das hätt ich dir gleich sagen können!
*hört nicht auf Drizzt und beginnt, auf sie einstürmende Untote zu zu zehacken*
Wie war das mitr keine Taktik?


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2009)

*teilt einen ghul in der mitte*
"könnten wir das bitte später ausdiskutieren schatz?"
*deutet mit einem schwert gen norden*
"ach du schande da kommen auch noch monstrositäten angestürmt"
*reißt sein schwert wieder in verteidigungsposition*


----------



## Cysiaron (20. November 2009)

*viesiert Drizzt an* [anstürmen] [entwaffnen]
*hält einen dolch an seinen hals*
"du bist nur ein feiger mörder, du suchst dir deine kämpfe aus. genau wie ich"
*lässt drizzt los*
"meine klinge hätte dir den hals aufreißen können, aber du warst wehrlos. du bist kein krieger. deine kämpfe suchst du dir nicht aus. dein lohn sagt dir wo du kämpfst. ich bin ein krieger, ich bestimme wo und wofür ich kämpfe!"


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2009)

/ooc .. äh cysarion hast du schon die letzten posts gelesen? was so passiert is mein ich.../ooc off


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

*wirkt schnell einen Schutzschild auf den nun wehrlosen Nachtelf*
DU [Zensiert]!
*haut ein paar Gruhle zusammen, hebt dann Drizzts schwetr auf und wirft es ihm wieder zu*
Jetzt bin ich ja mal gepannt, ob du den selben Weg wie dein Namensvetter gehst!
*streckt eine Habd nach dem Ork aus, als ob sie ihn fange möchte*
_Maraach xar Menera!_
*rote Strahle schießen aus ihren Fingerspitzen, die sch um den Hals den Orks schließen. Soladra lässt ihn in die Lüfte heben und führt ihr blutiges Handwerk fort*


----------



## Cysiaron (20. November 2009)

"pfoten weg, oder dein geliebter stirbt!"


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

*hält kurz ein, löst dann den Zauber, zischt dem Ork aber zu*
Heute noch wirst du den weg deines Namensvetter folgen!
*entfalten ihre dunklen Flügel, um die Balance zu halten, als der Boden unter den schritten der Monstrositäten erbebt*


----------



## Cysiaron (20. November 2009)

"nicht hier, nicht heute"


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

Das werden wir noch sehen!
*steigt in die Lüfte und landet auf dem Kopf einer Monstrosität*


----------



## Cysiaron (20. November 2009)

*hält die spitze der klinge an Drizzts hals*
"was ist er dir wert?"


----------



## Thalema (20. November 2009)

*Breara greift sich ihre Waffen und stürmt den dreien nach. In der Tür stehend sieht sie, was geschieht. Sie schüttelt nur den Kopf, flüstert ein paar Worte zu Phobos, der auf die erste Monstrosität zuschiesst und ihr ein Krallenhieb verpasst, danach aber weiterläuft. Die Monstrosität brüllt auf, dreht sich um und folgt dem Frostsäbler. Breara beginnt, mit schnellen, gezielten Schüssen die Monstrosität mit Pfeilen zu spicken.

"Ihr drei da! Hört auf mit dem Schwachsinn! Das ist doch genau das, was die Geissel will! Macht das nachher unter euch aus, aber nicht jetzt. Kämpft lieber!!"


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

*fällt erschrocken von den Schultern des Untoten Ungetüms und wird sofort von Geiselschergen begraben*


----------



## Cysiaron (20. November 2009)

*ignoriert den kampf um sich herum*
"was ist er wert? du könntest mich töten, aber die klinge hältst du nicht auf"
*ritzt auf seiner brustrüstung ein paar kerben*
"glaubst du, ich habe angst? ich bin ein krieger, und das wird auch mein ende sein."
"also, was ist er dir wert?"


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

/ooc ich kann grad nicht antworten ich werde von der geisel in stücke gerissen*


----------



## ipercoop (20. November 2009)

*rennt nach draußen und "springt" in ihre Schattengestalt*
Wooow - Geißel nichts neues *kaut auf ihrer Lippe rum*
*wirkt [Gedankenexplosion] auf die Geißel die sich auf Soladra gestürzt haben und läuft danach zu Soladra*
Alles klar? *packt Soladra unterm  Arm und zieht sie raus aus dem Getümmel*
*sieht Cysiaron und Drizzt*
Hey! Lass ihn doch los dafür ist jetzt keine Zeit *belegt Cysiaron mit [Schattenwort Schmerz]*


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

*nickt knapp*
Dank...VORSICHT!!!!
*äschert einen Spunk ein, der sich auf Linh gestürzt hatte*
Wenns dir nichts ausmacht...
*teil ein Skellet in der Mitte durch, das daraufhin zusammen kracht*
... bleiben wir besser zusammen, in diesem Schlachtgetümmel kann man sich leicht verlieren!
*blickt zu Drizzt, kann aber nicht zu ihm, weil die Untoten mit aller Macht auf sie einstürmen und sie immer dichter ins Getümmel treiben*


----------



## Thalema (20. November 2009)

*Breara schreit vor Frustration auf, als sie sieht, wie Soladra unter ihren Feinden begraben wird. Sie will schon Phobos hinschicken und eine [Salve] auf die Gegner regnen lassen, als sie Linh neben sich sieht. Als sie sieht, dass Linh Soladra hilft, renn t sie hochrot vor Zorn auf Cysiaron zu und stampft mit [Kriegsdonner] auf. Sie windet Drizzt aus den betäubten Händen von Cysiaron und packt ihn dann an der Vorderseite seiner Rüstung. 

"Verdammt noch mal, Cysiaron, DA steht unser Feind!" *weist auf die anflutende Geissel hin. "Jetzt mach der Horde keine Schande und kämpfe! Für Thrall! Für die Horde! Für deine Frau!"


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

*schaut sich um*
Verdammt, die Illidari müsste längst da sein!!!


----------



## Cysiaron (20. November 2009)

*schreit  ein paar trollische worte in die bäume, woraufhin zwei trolljäger von den bäumen springen*


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

*wirft den Trollen einen Kurzen Blick zu, wendet sich dann wieder den Untoten zu. Inzwischen steht sieh auf einem kleinem Hügel aus toten Gruhlen und Knochen*
Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, Beara, sag Bescheid!


----------



## Cysiaron (20. November 2009)

*wendet sich den beiden trollen zu, die die gleichen clansmarkierungen wie Gromshak tragen*
"bringt mich zu Muthuri, und lasst jeden troll wissen, dass feinde im wald sind"
*verschwindet im dickicht*


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

*grinst und ruft dem ork nach*
Sind damit wir gemeint oder die Geisel?


----------



## Jabaa (20. November 2009)

*spricht einige worte*
*plötzlich schweben schattenhafte kugeln um Fayer herum*

*spricht etwas woaruf die kugeln zu allen kämpfern fliegen*
*schreit*
*nehmt sie sie werden zu den waffen eurer wahl, und wehe ihr nehmt sie nicht!*
*keine zeit für große reden ihr werdet sie brauchen*

*klappt das buch auf blättert einige seiten*
*ja hir ist es*
*einige guhle entdekcen fayer mit buch und springen auf ihn zu, kurz bevor sie ankahmen springt marsuhl dazwichen*

*danke *schaut marsuhl kurz an*

*so nun... *spricht unverständliche worte*  auf einmal schießen dornen ranken aus dem boden und begraben bis auf eine lücke da wo die tür ist das gasthaus unter sich*
*sackt zusammen*
*das dürfte schutz bieten*


----------



## Jabaa (20. November 2009)

*Breara!*

*geht auf sie zu und gibt ihr eine schriftrolle in die hand*
*dies ist für euch bestimmt, ihr seid eine warhafte jägerin desshalb könnt ihr es schaffen*

*damit ruft ihr kreaturen aus der umgebung, es werden nur 1-2 sein da ihr nicht die nötige ausbildung habt allerdings können es alle arten sein*

*ich selbst konnte den zauber doch als ich den anderen weg wählte...*
*fayers augen werden kurz blutrot*

*es ist nicht viel was ich tun kann aber ich werde dieses land beschützen und wenn ich dafür sterben muss!*


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

Ich bin aber nacher nicht schuld, wenn du den Löffel abgibst!
*streckt noch ein paar Gruhle nieder, um ein wenig Zeit zu haben, steckt dann die Schwerter in die Scheiden und streckt die Hand nach der Kugel aus, die kaum dass ihre Finger sie berühren zu einem langen Einhandschwert mit dünner klinge wird, dass sie geschickt auffängt und zur Probe ein paar Untote schmecken lässt*
Whoooooooooohoo! Danke!
*fängt an, irre zu lachen und dreht sich immer weiter in die Geileslakeien hinein, scheinbar vollkommen dem Blutrausch verfallen*


----------



## Gurk1 (20. November 2009)

"Beim Licht!! Ihr verdammten irren!!"
*rennt raus und sucht mit das schlachtfeld nach den anderen ab *
"verdammt!! wo sind die??"
*wirkt [Exorzismus] auf einen Ghul der darauf zerplatzt und schlägt einem anderem den schädel ein. sieht plötzlich Soaldra und Linh und versucht zu ihnen zu gelangen als ein untoter vrykul vom dach des gasthauses auf ihn springt*
"Ahhhh.....!!"


----------



## Cysiaron (20. November 2009)

*kehrt wenige minuten später wieder am ort der handlung ein, mit guten fünf dutzend trollen im schlepptau*
"schießt auf alles was keine beute ist"
*viele tragen die Clansmerkmale von Gromshak, er wendet sich an einen troll*

"wo bleibt Muthuri?"


----------



## Gurk1 (20. November 2009)

/ooc leute!! Ich werde gerade ein pfannkuchen... also wenn es euch nix aus macht ^^ /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

*sieht die Trolle und hört die worte des Orks*
Oh Oh... Ich befürchte, wir gehüren auch nicht zu Beute....
*zerhackt noch ein paar Gruhle, packt dann Linh und fliegt zum Gasthaus, bevor die Trolle das Feuer eröffnen, setzt sie dann ab und tötet schnell den Vrykul, um dann wieder aufzusteigen**


----------



## Cysiaron (20. November 2009)

*eine trollin wird auf einer sänfte herangetragen; sie begleiten etwa fünfhundert trolle; alle von verschiedenen stämmen.
vor Gromshak wird die sänfte zu boden gestellt; und Gromshak geht vor dieser trollin auf die knie und senkt sein haupt demütig*
"Muthuri, wir haben streit mit einem feind der diese wälder beansprucht. sie stören den frieden der versammlung. "


----------



## Gurk1 (20. November 2009)

*grimna steht aus dem loch auf. Seine haut wirkt wie aus stein. er schüttelt sich grad etwas und sieht dann seinen zerbrochenen kolben*
"IHR VERDAAMMTEN SCHWEINE!!!!!"
*greift sich die kugel die vor ihm schwebt die sich direkt in ein perfektes ebenbild seines alten Kolbens verwandelt*
"Na wartet das schreit nach vergeltung!!!!"
*Flügel aus reinem Licht wachsen aus seinem Rücken und durch das Licht erkennt man nur noch schemenhaft die Umrisse des zwergs*
"Sehrt gut!!!"
*schlägt nach einigen Ghulen die sofort als einzelteile ins dickich fliegen. beginnt los zu laufen und bahnt sich einen weg zu Cysarion*


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

*schaut sich um und ruft etwas auf Thalassisch, worauf ein Pfeilregen auf die Untoten niedergeht. Sie kann den Pfeilen ausweichen, indem sie einfach höher seigt, einer reißt jedoch ein Loch in ihre Flügelmembran. Auf Bodenhöhe fliegn Feuerbälle, Blitze und Frostzauber durch die Gegend. sie landet irgendwo zwischen den Untoten und schnetzelt weiter*


----------



## Gurk1 (20. November 2009)

*hat eine riesgie schneise durch die untoten geschlagen als er bei Cysarion und der Trollin ankommt. die flügel bleiben zwar leuchten jedoch nicht mehr ganz so hell.*
"Log´thar Ogal, Cysarion!"
*schlägt sich mit der Faust auf das herz und wendet sich dann der Trollin zu und verbeugt sich kurz bevor er weiter redet*
"Es ist schön dich und deine Begleitung zu sehen.... Ich hoffe mal ihr werdet uns zur seite stehen"


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

*ruft zu dem Paladin rüber*
Es ist jetzt keine Zeit für Schwätzchen! 
*deutet zur Nekrople*
Solange das Teil da doch steht, können wir nicht verschnaufen!
*schhnetzelt sich in Richtung Nekropole, bis auf einmal ein Seuchenhund vor ihr steht und sie angreift*


----------



## Gurk1 (20. November 2009)

*ruft zurück*
"Es ist immer zeit mit verbündeten zu quatschen!!"
*lacht und wendet sich Cysarion zu*
"naja... du kennst die Frauen. Ich muss los!"
*rennt wieder ins gefecht zertrümmert einen spuk als plötzlich hunderte Ghule aus der Nekropole aufsteigen*
"Soladra bleib bloß am boden!!"


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

*dreht sich hab um*
Falls du es noch nicht bemerkt haben solltest, wenn ich nicht hochfliege... UHHAA!
*kann gerade noch so der riesigen Pfote des Seuchenhundes ausweichen*


----------



## Cysiaron (20. November 2009)

"Lok´tar Paladin.
es ist nicht der kampf von mir und meines clans. wir wären zu wenige gewesen.
ich befehle nur knappe 100 mann. Muthuri hat rat gehalten. selbst einige stämme der drakkari kämpfen nun.
gute 17.000 trolle kämpfen nun."
*lacht*
"verstehst du nun, warum ich mich in diesem land nicht fürchte?
DIES ist AMANI, dies ist die heimat meiner herrin, dies ist das land der trolle, und niemand wagt sich hier einen angriff.
alle sind geduldet, solange sie frieden tragen, aber wehe es gibt streit."
*brüllt einen kriegsruf, worauf sich gute hundert trolle, blutelfen, orks und tauren um ihn versammeln.*
*lächelt Grimna an*
"ich bin kein einfacher krieger, ich bin ein klauenführer, und die ist meine meute."
*weist mit der axt auf den feind und stürmt los*


----------



## Gurk1 (20. November 2009)

*rennt ohne auf die anderen zu achten zu soladra hinüber und bricht dem seuchenhund die hinterläufe und gibt ihm einen schlag auf den schädel*
"Wenn nicht bald noch unsere leute kommen sieht es schlecht aus... auf jeden fall auf diesem feld...."
*über ihnen hört man kampflärm und massen von gargoyles fallen auf den boden*
"Was zum..?!?!"
*mehrer schwadrone Greifenreiter sind erschienen und bekämpfen die gargoyles. Plötzlich löst sich ein Reiter aus der Formation bleibt kurz über dem Boden schweben und ruft*
"Grüße Paladin! Die Verstärkung wird aufgehalten die Geissel war wohl schneller als wir! Aus der Luft hab ich auch einige Flaggen gesehen die mir unbekannt waren. Angeblich Illidari aber sie sind auf jeden fall auf dem Weg hier hin! Wie auch immer wir halten euch den Himmel frei!"
*salutiert schnell und verschwindet wieder in der Luft*


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

/ooc die illidari ist schon da/ ooc off

*wetzt zum Waldrand rüber und verschwindet*


----------



## ipercoop (20. November 2009)

*gibt sich selber [Levitieren] und schwebt zu Grimna und blickt sich verwirrt um*
Hast du Soladra gesehn?


----------



## Cysiaron (20. November 2009)

*murmelt ein gebet*
"heute ist nicht mein tag, heute behalte ich meinen kopf; halra ich liebe dich!
*brüllt seinen schlachtruf der erwiedert wird*
*schreit*
"lok´tar ogar!  für die horde!"


----------



## Thalema (20. November 2009)

/ooc Entschuldigt, ich wurde etwas im RL aufgehalten :-) /off

*Breara verneigt sich kurz vor Fayer und nimmt die Rolle*

"Ich danke Dir und hoffe, ich kann diese Hilfe richtig einsetzen". Sie pfeift und Phobos stürmt zu ihr hin.

"Phobos, kurz aufpassen!"

*Sie studiert die Rolle und murmelt die Worte leise vor sich hin. Mit jedem Murmeln geht ein Leuchten über die Rolle und ein Wort verschindet. Daf+r fängt es neben Breara auf beiden Seiten an, grünlich zu wabern. Das Wogen, zuerst verschwommen, wird immer fester und es formen sich daraus zwei Kernhunde, aus deren Mäulern Lava tropft. Breara schaut den beiden fest in die Augen, holt tief Luft und schreit dann:

"AUF! Jagt sie! Tötet sie! Zerreisst sie!"

Die beiden Kernhunde und Phobos jagen in einem Wirbel von weiss und grün davon, direkt auf eine Gruppe Ghule zu und werfen sich hinein. Breara nimmt Mass und jagt Pfeil nach Pfeil hinterher. Langsam, aber sicher schneiden sie sich einen Weg durch die Massen an Feinden.

Breara schaut sich um und ruft laut. "Sammelt euch bei Cysiaron!" und weist die Hunde und Phobos an, die Richtung auf den Ork einzuschlagen.


----------



## Cysiaron (20. November 2009)

"lok Halra"
(hallo halra)
"ogar Halra"
(heute gebe ich mein leben für dich)
*nimmt seine wurfaxt und spaltet den kopf eines feindes*
"lok´tar ogar!"


----------



## Gurk1 (20. November 2009)

"Sie ist grad in richtung wald verschwunden"
*zerschlägt weiter feinde*
"LINH!! PASS AUF!!...."
*springt um Linh zu schützen vor sie und wird dabei von einem Schattenblitzt am rücken getroffen.*
"Ahh..."
*Grimna schlägt auf dem Boden auf und seine Lichtflügel beginnen zu verblassen*


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

BASH'A NO FALOR TALAH!
*stürmt mit einigen Blutelfen im Schlepptau wieder aus dem Wald hervor, dahinter mehere Magier, die das Wappen der Illidari tragen. Auch einige Netherdrachen unterstützen die Greifen. Ein Pfeilregen nach dem anderen geht auf die untoten nieder. Soladra ist während dessen schon wieder munter am Schnetzen. Ein Priester läuft zu Grimna*


----------



## Gurk1 (20. November 2009)

*mittem auf dem schlachtfeld tut sich  plötzlich ein schwarzes Tor auf un mehrere Gruppen von Todesrittern laufen auf das schlachtfeld und verschwinden im Getümmel der schlacht. Plötzlich erbebt die ganze erde und zwei Fleischriesen erscheinen hinter den Bäumen.*


----------



## Cysiaron (21. November 2009)

*sieht mit befriedigung wie auf den hügeln weitere trollgruppen erscheinen. manche lassen sich von bäumen fallen, andere sind die eskorte für trolle und trollinnen auf sänften.*
*brüllt seinen clan an*
"schildwall! erste rotte; holt den kurzen zu mir!"
*etwa zwanzig orks bahnen sich einen weg zu Grimna, heben ihn auf und bringen ihn zu Gromshak*
*währenddessen wird hinter dem schildwall die trollin namens Muthuri herangetragen; Gromshak geht wiederum vor ihr auf die knie*
"herrin, die anderen stämme kämpfen auch?"
*sie nickt*
*Gromshak weist mit einer klaue auf die sänfte eines einarmigen trolls*
"ist das...?"
*sie nickt erneut und spricht zu ihm*
"Gromshak, deine gedanken waren schon immer leicht zu lesen."
*sie kichert*
"solang diese elfen sich an den frieden halten, solang sind sie seine gäste"


----------



## Thalema (21. November 2009)

/ooc Kurze Frage an Cysiaron: Vorne steht dein Charakter als Cysiaron (S. 67), du verweist auf dich aber als Gromshak ... nehme ich also richtig an, dass dein Charakter dann Gromshak heißt? ... Will dich ja nicht falsch ansprechen ... /off

Breara kämpft sich mit Phobos und den Kernhunden langsam zu den Trollen durch, die einen Schildwall um die Sänfte bilden und schimpft dabei leise vor sich hin. Undeutlich hört man Wortfetzen wie " ... hättet ihr nicht oben bleiben können ..." und " ... wenn ihr wenigstens nicht so stinken würdet ...". Aus den Kugeln, die sie von Fayer bekommen hat, hat sich ein Überzug auf den Pfeilen gebildet, und wo diese auftreffen, zerfetzen hellblaue Explosionen die Ziele, auf die sie treffen.

Als sie oben ankommt, verneigt sie sich zuerst vor der Sänfte der Trollin.

"Ishnial bloah bolhargh, wir danken Euch für eure unschätzbare Hilfe". Sie schöpft lurz Atem und ruft dann Phobos und die Hunde zu sich, die fast bedauernd von einem Ghul lassen. Dann wendet sie sich an die anderen.

"Wir sind dank der Hilfe, die gekommen ist, nicht sofort untergegangen, aber das Ding da oben" *sie deutet auf die Mekropole* "hat fast unerschöpfliche Reserven in sich. Erst wenn wir es erledigt haben, können wir etwas aufatmen. Allein bekommen wir das Ding aber nicht klein und alle unsere Helfer bekommen wir nicht hoch. Also müssen wir die Nekropole auf den Boden bringen. Wo sind denn unsere Todesritter? Die müssten doch am ehesten wissen, was die Nekropole am Schweben hält. Dann brauchen wir nur noch einen Weg, da reinzukommen ..."


----------



## Cysiaron (21. November 2009)

ooc:  schlage die seiten mal nach ganz weit vorne. dort steht mein name als Graschak Gromshak Cysiaron Elfenschänder   ooc off

*deutet mit einer klaue auf die nekropole*
"herrin?"


----------



## Jabaa (21. November 2009)

*ok nun ist es an meiner dran*

*spricht worte die durch alle wälder klingen und in kleinen portalen verschwinden*

*plötzlich leuchtet der himmel auf*
*lichter von elune!*
*mondfeuer rasen gebündelt auf die feinde und sorgen dafür das sich die truppen zusammen schließen können*

*so ich muss nun zur nekropole los sie muss fallen*
*pfeift laut*

*ein großer hippogryph kommt angeflogen, fayer springt auf und fliegt richtung nekropole**
*schreit*
*kämpft und tötet sie ich werde nun meine energie darauf verwenden eure waffen zu erhalten und die nekropole zu vernichten!*
*ich werde sie zu fall bringen sonst wäre ich es nciht wert dieses buch zu führen*

/ooc lasst mir kurz zeit mir was auszudenken^^ ooc/


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

Die Magier der Illidari werden dir helfen!
*brüllt einen entsprechenen Befehl auf Thalassisch zum Waldrand hinüber, worauf sich das Feuer auf die Geschöpfe auf dem Boden einstellt und gebündelte rote Strahlen zu der Necropole hinüber fliegen. Soladra will sich in die Lüfte erheben, wird jedoch von einer Monstrosität unsanft wieder auf den Boden gehohlt*
Waaahhh!
*kommt schnell wieder auf die Beine und keift dein Untoten an*
Warst du das, Fleischklops? Na warte!
*wecht einem Hacken aus*


----------



## Jabaa (21. November 2009)

/ooc handeln grade was aus wie die nekropole fällt macht ihr ruhig mit der schlacht weiter^^ ooc/

*während fayer in der luft fliegt tauchen untote fledermausreiter auf*

*Nun wie ihr wollt sprüt die macht eines etwas anderen jägers*
*schießt pfeile die beim aufkommen das ziel in schattenflammen aufgehen lässt*

*ruft druidische worte*
*zwei hippogryphen erscheinen und greifen die gegner an*


----------



## Jabaa (21. November 2009)

*fliegt immer n´äher an die nekropole*

/*/nur information nix hörbares für euch/*/

*kurzzeitigt sieht man fayer in flammen aufgehen was aber wieder verschwindet*
*noch nicht, noch nicht*


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

*Am rande der Necropole erscheint ein Totenbeschörer. Ein Fehler, denn einer der Drachenreiter lässt seinen Netherdrachen ihn packen und In der Nähhe von Soladra fallen. dann ruft er ihr etwas zu, dass wie " Jetzt gehört er euch, Lady!" Klingt. Soaldra stürzt sich augenblicklich auf den Zauberer, der mit einem Schutzschild einen tödlichen Aufprall verhindern konnte*


----------



## Gurk1 (21. November 2009)

*Grimna öffnet schwerfällig die Augen und sein sprechen ist kaum mehr als ein flüstern*
"...Cysarion... das Licht kommt immer näher zu mir...."
*er schließt mit einem Grinsen auf dem Gesicht wieder die Augen*


----------



## Cysiaron (21. November 2009)

*nimmt seine zahnhalskette von seinem hals ab und gibt sie der trollin und spricht sie auf augenhöhe an*
"Muthuri, wenn ich nicht zurückkehre, dann pass auf Halra auf und auf mein ungeborenes kind. alles was ich besitze soll ihr gehören und alle schwüre gehen auf sie über."
*nimmt seinen schild vom rücken und sieht die trollin an*
"wenn es ein sohn ist, dann lass nicht zu, dass er ein krieger wird.
Lok´tar ogar Muthuri"
*weist auf den zwerg*
"und heil den hier, der ist anders als die anderen kurzen"
*nimmt seinen platz im schildwall ein und rückt mit seinem clan schritt für schritt richtung nekropole vor.*


----------



## Jabaa (21. November 2009)

/ooc die nekropole wird ein plan von mir und der elfin^^ /ooc


----------



## Jabaa (21. November 2009)

*ist gerade an der nekropole angekommen und durchdringt das schutzschild*

*zeichnet überall runen auf die nekropole*
*stellt sich auf die spitze der nekropole und fängt an seinen zauber vorzubereiten*


//*so macht weiter mit einer schlacht im epischem asmase mein zauber dauert lange...
so ist mehr zeit für eine richtig tolle kriegs geschichte*//


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

Jabaa schrieb:


> /ooc die nekropole wird ein plan von mir und der elfin^^ /ooc


/ooc *ELFE!!!* Ich mach jetzt die Schriften unterschiedlich farbig, dammit m,an sieht , wen ich meine. Soladra ist rot/ooc off

*der Zauberer lässt in seiner Hand einen Eiskristall in Form eines Schwert erscheinen*
Komm her, Elfenweib!
*Soaldra deckt ihn mit Hieben ein, denen er geschcikt ausweicht. Als er einen Pariert, löst sich das schwert augenblicklich in Luft auf*
Verdammt!
*muss von dem Totenbeschwörer einen tiefen Schnitt in der Seite kassieren, Zieht dann ihre beiden Schwerter*
Jetzt bist du fällig, Deckssack!
*bringt ihrem gegenüber eine geschickte Flinte entgegen, bevor sie ihm das eine Schwert in den Bauch steckt und ihm mit dem anderen den Kopf abschlägt*
Dammig...
*hält sich ihre verletzte Seite, zwischen ihren Fingern fließt das Blut in Stömen hervor. Sie taumelt in die ungefähre Richtung, in der die Trolle stehen... direkt unter die Necropole*


----------



## Cysiaron (21. November 2009)

*lässt sich aus dem schildwall zurückfallen und brüllt einen befehl, worauf hin sich weitere zwanzig orks aus der schlachtreihe lösen und zu ihm kommen.
er spricht mit zwei orkinnen, die beide das gleiche aussehen haben; offensichtlich zwillinge*
"Ranga, Kess; wir haben zuschauer. zeigen wir ihnen, dass wir orks sind?"
*beide lachen*
"ranga, du nimmst zwei klauen und ich die anderen. du brichst links am wall aus und ich rechts. hundert schritte vor dem wall schließen wir uns wieder zusammen und fallen zurück.  dann greifen wir wieder an."
*teilt mit fingerzeig seine gruppe ein*
"kess, ranga? wenn ich falle, dann müsst ihr ausmachen wer die meute führt. bereit?"
*alle orks der gruppe brüllen den gleichen schlachtruf.*
"also los!"


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

/ooc axch ja.. mcih bitte weder heilen noch in Sicherheit bringen noch zu mir kommen, ja? /ooc off


----------



## TheGui (21. November 2009)

*wird durch den kriegslärm unsanft aus seinem "rausch" geweckt*
"was zum..."

*stürmt wacklig aus dem Gasthaus*
"Was zur hölle war in dem Becher"

*bemerkt nicht das ein Skelet ohne Beine sich an einer der Ranken festhält*
*Ein harter Schwung den der benommene Todesritter nicht bemerkt*
"Verda..."

*Die Klinge des Skelets durchtrennt den Nacken und letztendlich den gesammten Hals des Todesritters*
*Bevor der Kopf den Boden berührt wird der Kopf von einer Platte tragenden Hand aufgefangen, während eine andere Platte tragende Faus das Skelet zertrümmert*

*Tegalgirran steht mit seinem eigenem Kopf in der einen Hand und mit der anderen nach der Axt greiffend vor dem gsathaus*


----------



## Gurk1 (21. November 2009)

*noch bevor die Trollpriester einen zauber sprechen können wird Grimna von einem strahlenden Licht in die Luft gehoben und eine Stimme spricht ruhig zu ihm*
"Paladin... deine Zeit ist noch nicht gekommen. Das Licht benötigt deine dienste noch ein weiteres mal..."
*Grimna sinkt langsam wieder auf den Boden und öffnet wieder seine Auge in denen einer art inneres Feuer brennt.*
"Licht ich danke dir!!"
*erhält von einem der Priester noch einen stärkungszauber*
"FÜR DAS LICHT!!!!"
*seine Lichtflügel erscheinen wieder und es scheint als würde jeder seine Gliedmaßen strahlen. Lachend läuft er der Fleischriesen entgegen*
"Kommt her ihr bestien und findet euren meister!!!"


----------



## Cysiaron (21. November 2009)

*rollt mit beiden gruppen die flanken der geißel auf, worauf hin der schildwall schnell boden gewinnt und aufschließen kann. dann fallen beide gruppen zurück.
ruft einen namen, worauf hin sich ein taure aus dem wall löst*
*spricht den tauren an*
"wieviele Thuhle?"
*der taure senkt den kopf*
"neun"
*wendet sich an Ranga und schaut sie fragend an*
Ranga: "keiner, nur leicht verletzte"
*spricht den tauren und die orkin an*
"Muthuris trolle werden bald einen ring ziehen, dann können wir uns zurück fallen lassen.  Kosh geht mit seinem stamm in die bäume und schützt uns. Thuhle, du kümmerst dich um die verwundeten. Ranga, du nimmst dir zwei klauen, Kess; du auch. wir schlagen zu wo es nötig ist."


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

* Blikt zu dem paldin, läuft noch in paar schwankende Schritte, bricht dann zusammen*


----------



## Cysiaron (21. November 2009)

*sieht Soladra wanken und fallen,*
*schreit*
"grommo, nimm deine klaue und hol die elfe!"
*weist auf auf Soladra; und sechs krieger lösen sich aus dem schildwall*

ooc: ich habs zwar gelesen, aber grom weiß davon noch lange nichts   oocoff


----------



## Jabaa (21. November 2009)

*schreit*
*Nun zerstöre diese nekropole!*

*ein finsteres loch öffnet sich und man blickt in eine welt der schatten*
*4 schattenhafte drachen ähnliche gestalten kommenheraus und fliegen auf die nekropole zu*

*sie verschwinden kurz in ihr und eine schwarzue wolke umgiebt die nekropole*
*kurz darauf fällt die nekropole aus der wolke*

*die kracht auf den boden und begräbt alles unter sich*
*von Fayer ist erstmal nichts zu sehen*


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

/ooc keinerlei reaktionen?/ooc off


----------



## Cysiaron (22. November 2009)

*sieht wie Ranga nach einem schlag zu boden geht. er bricht aus der schlachtordnung aus um zu ihr zu gelangen. seine leibgarde umgibt ihn, während er ihren leib vom schlachtfeld trägt. ihre bauchdecke ist weit aufgerissen, viele därme sind zerteilt; dennoch lebt sie. weit hinter dem schildwall legt er sie auf den boden und verdeckt ihre wunde mit seinem schild. Kess steht neben ihm.*
"Ranga, es erfüllte mich mit stolz, an deiner seite zu kämpfen."
*mit einer klaue weist sie zittrig auf ihre zwillingsschwester*
"ja, Ranga, ich werde auf Kess aufpassen. mein bau ist groß und Halra mag sie."
*seine tränen fallen in ihr gesicht als er ihren kopf anhebt*
"bist du bereit?"
*bestätigend schließt sie die augen und hält die klaue ihrer nun neben ihr knieenden schwester*
"Ranga, du warst immer die schönere von euch beiden"
*mit einem ruck bricht er ihr genick und legt ihren kopf sanft auf dem boden ab. dann schaut er Kess an.*
"komm schwester, es gibt feinde. wir trauern später."


----------



## Gurk1 (22. November 2009)

*er erreicht den fleischriesen. weicht einem schlag gekonnt aus und sieht wie die Nekropole alles unter sich begräbt. Mit aller kraft schlägt er mit dem Streitkolben eines gefallenen Paladins gegen das bein des riesen. Sowohl der hammer als auch das bein der bestien zerbrechen. er greift sein schwert und holt das schild vom rücken.*
"Diese verdammten monster"
*er sieht die kämpfenden Orks, schließt sich Cysarions schlachtordnung an und sucht den Ork in der menge*
"Cysarion wo bist du?!?!"


----------



## Cysiaron (22. November 2009)

*schließt mit Kess zur schlachtreihe auf und packt Gimna an der schulter*
"Du kämpfst nicht mit uns"
*zeigt auf einen tauren, der hinter dem wall verwundete versorgt*
"das da ist Thuhle, unser arzt. hilf ihm, und nehm Kess mit. wenn ihr was passiert, dann erwürge ich dich! ich habe gerade ihrer schwester die letzte ehre gegeben. nun gehört sie zu meiner familie."
*nickt Kess zu*
"hilf Thuhle"
*reiht sich in die schlachtlinie ein und brüllt knappe befehle, woraufhin sich die linie auflöst um gruppen zu bilden.
im kampfrausch und berserkerwut fällt der clan über alles her was im weg steht. wenn sich eine lücke bildet, durch die die untoten brechen könnten, so stürzen sich trolle von den bäumen und machen sie nieder.*


----------



## Jabaa (22. November 2009)

/ooc leute passt auf was die vorredner schreiben! 

die nekropole begräbt alles unter sich. außerdem seit ihr nicht gérade in der nähe der nekropole /ooc


----------



## Cysiaron (22. November 2009)

ooc: ich bin mit meinem clan noch nichtmal in der näher der nekropole  oocoff


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

/ooc gehts mal weiter ja nein? Und Grimna, du kannst micht nicht heldenhaft retten, ich lieg auf dem Boden und auf mir ne Nekropole/ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (22. November 2009)

/ooc echt?? da hab ich irgendwas nicht mitbekommen ^^ egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc off
*schaut Cysarion missmutig an*
"Wenn du das sagst....."
*greift kess am arm und läuft zu den verwunden.*


----------



## Jabaa (22. November 2009)

*plötzlich fliegen unter einer explosion steine in die luft*

*ein lautes monströses brüllen erscheint*
*die staubwolke verzieht sich und Fayer steht in einem kleinen krater verwandelt in etwas...*
*Mit einer schattenhaften aura umgeben, blutrote augen und alle seine narben leuchten rot*
*Er wirkt wie als würde er brennen*

*ein weiteres brüllen*
*in einer wilden rasserei zerdeppert er teile der nekropole und bahnt sich einen weg zu soladra*
*er greift jeden an ob freund oder feind der ihm im weg steht als ob er keine kontrolle hätte*
*ein schmerzhaftes brüllen erscheint*
*die flammen breiten sich auf Fayer kurzzeitig auf*
*Er zerstört ziellos alles in seiner umgebung bis er auf den fast leblosen körper von soladra trifft*
*etwas verwirrt weicht er einen schritt zurück*

*Es scheint als würde Fayer sich wieder normaliesieren, bricht aber kurz darauf zusammen*
*Richtet sich aber mühselig wieder auf*

*zieht das buch aus seiner Tasche das kurzzeitigt noch rot aufleuchtete*
*druidische worte*  *dämoniche worte*
*leicht sichtbare energie strömt aus Fayer körper und strömt in den von soladra*
*Wärend dieses geschehens hebt er soladra auf und trägt soladra durch die trümmer, vorbei an den schergen der geisel*
*Zwichendurch bricht Fayer leicht zusammen aber entschlossen soladra zu retten*

*sieht aus der ferne die truppen und das wirtshaus*
*spricht: Sie wird leben, sie wird nicht sterben, und nicht solange ich das verhindern kann*
*maschiert weiter im kampfgetümmel...*


----------



## ipercoop (22. November 2009)

/ooc bisschen op nicht?


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

/ooc vor allem hätte man da vieeel mehr rauskitzeln können. P.s. Ich bin zwar wieder halbwegs am leben, verblute aber immernoch /ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (22. November 2009)

"Kess... gib ihm bitte gerade etwa...."
*die Expolsion reißt ihn aus den gedanken und er sieht noch wie Fayer umfällt und versucht Soladra in sicherheit zu bringen*
*er hebt den kopf und brüllt einen Greifenreiter an*
"SOLDAT!!! HERKOMMEN!!"
*der greifenreiter landet neben ihnen und salutiert*
"Ja Sir??"
*Grimna deutet erst auf den Krater und dann auf Cysarion*
"du guckst in dem Krater ob da jemand ist und meldest es dann dem Ork. Sag ihm das du von mir geschickt wurdest."
*der Greifenreiter nickt kurz das er den Befehl verstanden hat und erhebt sich dann in die Lüfte*

/ooc Wenn heldenhafte rettung schon nicht möglich ist dann halt anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc off


----------



## Jabaa (22. November 2009)

/ooc was heißt op. meinst du das war ne kampffähigkeit. ich erkläre euch das später.
achja und soladra. Fayer konnte sie zwar noch vom sterben abhalten. aber um die wunden zu schließen hatte er keien kraft mehr^^ /ooc

zudem habt ihr wohl vergessen. das die schlacht nicht zu ende ist es gibt immernoch massen an geisel. ich kann grad nicht so viel schrieben deswegen denkt euch was aus^^


----------



## ipercoop (22. November 2009)

/ooc naja op von deinen fähigkeiten du bist jäger ..^^ aber ist schon ok solange die nekropole kaputt geht..
da die nekropole kaputt ist kommt doch keine geißel mehr oder? ich mein nur die geißel hier im umraum^^ /ooc off


----------



## Jabaa (22. November 2009)

/ooc  ich bin eben kein richtiger jäger. ich ar ein jäger aber bin nun nicht mehr wirklich eine klasse. aus dem grund habe ich die schriftrolle der jägerin gegeben... 

ach klar is die nekropole down allerdings ist doch die geisel die durchkahm immer noch da und das dürften locker ein paar hundetr sein^^ /ooc


so habe zeit ich editiere es nochma. bitte um verständnis.  also nochma zu meinem großem post back edit^^ !!! /ooc

ach und pls nicht angeritten kommen und soladra abnehmen. bedenkt die entfenrung und das drama was erhalten bleiben muss. wir sind in eienr schlacht*


----------



## Gurk1 (23. November 2009)

/ooc es hängt jetzt an Cysarion was er macht ^^. /ooc off


----------



## Cysiaron (23. November 2009)

ooc:  17.000 amani, eine zerstörte nekropole, ein wütender kriegerclan und nur noch ein paar hundert geißeldiener. die schlacht dürfte damit wohl geschlagen sein  oocoff

*Gromshak zieht sich mit seiner gruppe zur trollin Muthuri und dem tauren Thuhle zurück*
"Herrin, wir haben gesiegt."
*sie gibt ihm seine halskette zurück*
"aber herrin, der sieg war teuer. ich habe zwölf tote und fast jeder wurde verwundet."
*deutet auf den ort wo Rangas leiche liegt*
"Ranga ist tot. Kess gehört nun zu meiner sippe. wie es bei Kosh und seinen jäger aussieht weiß ich nicht. er kämpft immernoch von den bäumen"


----------



## Artherk (23. November 2009)

*erwacht mit brummenden Schädel*
*murmelt*
"Hat sich jemand den reiter von dem Kodo gemerkt der mich da gestreift hat?"
*steht langsam auf und überblickt das schlachtfeld*
"Hmm die Untoten müssen mich wohl für tot gehalten haben... zum glück..."
*sieht die trollarmee*
"bei elune..."
*sucht nach seinen beiden schwertern und findet sie nicht weit von sich*
"so meine waffen hab ich wie..."
*bevor er den satz beenden kann landet etwas schweres in seinem rücken*
"was zum teufel..."
*versucht sich aufzurichten und sieht dabei in die verfaulte fratze eines ghuls*
*schleudert den ghul von seinem rücken und sieht sich von 5 artgenossen umringt*
*zieht seine schwerter und lässt sie kreisen*
"so ihr seit wohl die überreste der geisel wie?"
*wie auf ein lautloses komando stürmen die ghule los*


----------



## Jabaa (23. November 2009)

/ooc delet das mit deramani armee. 17.00 amani? hallo bisle viel für das land. in so kurzer zeit
zudem wir vieleicht nicht jetzt schon alles beenden wollen oder^^. passt nciht zu meinem post xD

achja das bessere verhältnis wären 500 geisel gegen uns und vileicht 60 amani.
weil ich glaube nicht das es 17.000 amani im dem land gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ooc


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

*öffnet die Augen einen winzigen Spalt weit. Ihre Stimme klingt heiser und ist kaum mehr als ein Flüstern+
Fayer... Was...?
*dreht den Kopf ein kleines Stückchen und sieht Drizzt gegen die Untoten kämpfen*
Drizzt...Nein...
*versucht ,sich aus Fayers Griff zu winden, ist allerdings zu schwach*
Nein...


----------



## Artherk (23. November 2009)

*befördert sich mit einem rückwärtssalto aus dem gefahrenbereich*
*hat ein belustigtes grinsen auf den lippen und wackelt mit dem finger*
"Na na na ihr seit wohl zu langsam wie?"
*lacht endgültig während die Ghule angreifen*
*der erste ghul wird von der linken klinge in schach gehalten während Drizzt einem zweiten ghul einen tritt gegen das schienbein verpasst*
*spürt wie die haut seines rechten arms von den klauen eines ghuls aufgerissen wird*
"du kleiner..."
*stößt er hervor und tötet die kreatur mit einem rückhandschlag*
"Es sind zu viele ... ich muss mich zurückziehen.."


----------



## Cysiaron (23. November 2009)

ooc:  nein, ich werde die 17.000 nicht runterschrauben. wie du vllt gelesen hast, halten die trolle rat. das findet alle sechs jahre statt; und jeder stamm schickt eine abordnung. 
wenn jeder stamm nur 100 begleiter schickt, dann ergäbe das eine gesamtzahl von guten 50.000 trollen.
ich habe auch in keiner silbe erwähnt, dass ALLE trolle im krieg geschult sind; das wäre auch nicht möglich, da jeder tross köche, fleischer, schreiner, händler, holzfäller und fischer benötigt.
die 17k sind also keine geschulte armee, sondern vielmehr ein volk. alle trolle zusammen sind nach den menschen immernoch das volk mit den höchsten kopfzahlen. oocoff


----------



## Artherk (23. November 2009)

ooc ja das is schon wahr aber wenn sie sich hier versammeln...und ein feind taucht auf dann werden wohl kaum die köche fleischer und zimmerer zu den waffen greifen sondern die krieger... und ich glaub kaum das sich ein fleischer freiwillig auf ein schlachtfeld traut...da könnte ja gleich noch der wirt vom gasthaus mitkämpfenxD ooc off


----------



## Cysiaron (23. November 2009)

'ooc hehe, ja, könnte er. aber denk dran, das soladra und du... ihr seid elfen; der alte feind sozusagen. die trolle wissen, das elfen hier sind und wollen zeigen, das ihr amani noch nicht zerschlagen habt. showeffekt, wenn du es so willst.
ich kämpfe hier nicht gegen die geißel, sondern ich kämpfe für meinen clan. die trollin Muthuri ist geistige führerin meines clans, und wir haben die ganze armee mitgebracht weil wir mit den drakkari handeln wollen.
sie haben viel land, und wir wollen dort siedeln.  wir müssen zeigen, dass wir unseren flecken land und auch drak verteidigen können.
dass ich mit meinem clan gegen die geißel antrete; einem kampf, der nicht mein land betrifft; verdankt ihr dem char von Artherk; Drizzt.
Drizzt hält meinen char für einen wilden mörder, für dumm  und ein monster.
ich zeig ihm, dass die horde mehr ist als das.   oocoff


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

/ooc könnten wir vereinbaren, das ewige oocn zu lassen? klärts doch per PM! /ooc off


----------



## Jabaa (23. November 2009)

letztes ooc/  17.000 sind doch zu viel!  ich meine ich mache zwar manchmal üble sachen aber dies hat meist gründe und ich büße ein^^.

Es geht auch nciht darum das es so viele gibt. es geht darum das WIR hir eine geschichte machen und es passt nicht das erst keien hilfe da ist und dann 17.000 oder auch nur 1000 trolle da sind. Mach weniger, die kannst du dann befheligen und wir können es noch en bischen ausschmücken.
beschwöre von mir aus en gott und kämpfe mutig aber denk ma an die story es geht ja um uns^^
/ooc


*Merkt das soladra wach geworden ist und verstärkt seinen griff*
*Überall um ihn herum kämpfen einzelne trolle gegen die geisel*

*Marsuhl kommt ihm entgegen und deutet an soladra auf seinen rücken zu legen*
*Fayer legt sie auf Marsuhl, hohlt seine waffen heraus*
*Spricht: Es ist noch ein weiter weg und überll ist die geisel... doch sie wird ankommen*

*Ein Todesritter kommt von der seite gelaufen und braucht nicht viel kraft um Fayer zu boden zu werfen*
*Dann greift er ein weiteres mal an doch diesmal weicht Fayer aus und der Todesritter stürzt in eine vorherig gelegte Brandfalle*
*Dann nimmt Fayer eine herumliegende axt und versucht den dk zu enthaupten*
*Dieser pariert mit seinem schwert immer noch brennend*
*Ein troll kommt von hinten und versucht den Todesritter anzugreifen*
*Der dk tret sich um und verwundet den troll noch bevor dieser zum angriff kommt*
*Nun greift er den Troll ein weiteres mal an doch dann kommt ein pfeil und durchbort die stelle wo damals sein herz geschlagen hat. Der DK verwandelt sich zu asche da der pfeil mit heiligem wasser getränkt war*
*Ohne große worte zieht der troll weiter in die schlacht und Fayer macht sich weiter auf seinen weg*


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

*schließt die Augen wieder und ihre finger zucken in Richtung ihrer Wunde immernoch verdammt stark blutet. Lange wird sie nicht mehr am Leben bleiben, wenn ihr nich bald geholfen wird*


----------



## Gurk1 (23. November 2009)

*Der greifenreiter erreicht Fayer und Soladra und bemerkt sofort ihre wunde*
"Jäger! Überlasst die Elfe mir ich bringe sie zu Sir Grimna


----------



## ipercoop (23. November 2009)

*Linh schaut durch ihr Fernrohr und erblickt dadurch Fayer und Soladra*
*Linh springt auf und aktiviert in diesem Moment ihre Nitrobooster die an den Schuhen angebracht sind und benutzt den Fallschirm der in ihrem Umhang angebracht ist*
Na dann mal los *zieht das o in die Länge*
*Ein Gargoyle nähert sich von hinten und zerstört mit einem [Blitzschlag] den Fallschirm*
Was? - Wuaaaaa 


/ooc Ingi und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rettet mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (23. November 2009)

/ooc ach komm.... ich hab dich schon gerettet undn ausserdem kannst du levitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc off


----------



## Artherk (23. November 2009)

*zieht sich langsam von den ghulen zurück tötet auf dem rückweg noch 2 während sich die übrigen neuen zielen zuwenden*
*blickt über das schlachtfeld und sieht die stark verwundete soladra*
*spurtet los*
*bei soladra angekommen nimmt er sie sofort in den arm*
"nein das darf nicht wahr sein... tu mir das nicht schon wieder an ... bitte... ich brauche dich doch..."


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

*Reagiet überhaupt nicht, als ihr Liebster zu ihr spricht*


----------



## Artherk (23. November 2009)

*bekommt tränen in den augen *
"NEIN bitte verlass mich nicht...."
*fühlt nach dem puls von soladra doch vergebens...*
*stammelt*
"das ... das kann nicht wahr sein"


----------



## ipercoop (23. November 2009)

/ooc na gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc off

*Linh bemerkt im letzen Moment die Situation und gibt sich selber [Levitieren] jedoch fliegt sie in ein Waldstück*
*Linh rennt aus dem Wald zurück auf das "Schlachtfeld" und zupft sich Blätter aus den Haaren *
*bermerkt den Ghul der sich an sie anspringt und verbrennt ihn mit "Heiliges Feuer"*
Mistvieh!


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

*einen winzigen Moment lang leuchtet das Brandmal in ihrem Nacken schwarz auf, dann steigt ein kleiner Rauchkringel daraus empor*


----------



## Artherk (23. November 2009)

*blickt verwirrt auf seine geliebte*


----------



## Jabaa (23. November 2009)

*habt keine angst*
*hustet blut aus seiner lunge*

*sie wird nicht sterben, sie ist stark und ihr geist ist willig zu leben*
*allerdings ist sie noch zu stark verwundet als das ihr leben sicher sei*

*ich wollte dies nicht tun aber ich habe keine wahl ich darf nicht mehr seeliche kraft aufbrauchen*
*unbekannte sprache*
*es erscheinen energie strahlen aus der umgebung die in soladras körper wandern. darauf schließen sich größtenteils alle wunden.
*Inzwiche ist die umgebung trocken, verdort und ohne leben*  /*/10 meter umgebung/*/

*Diese Umgebugn ist durch die geisel viel zu sehr verstorben als das es sie komplett heilen würde*
*hustet wieder blut*
*aber es reicht das wir sie weiter transportieren können*

*Es öffnet sich ein portal und 5 personen unterschiedlicher rasse in mächtigen rüstungen tauche auf. eine nachtelfe, ein troll, ein zwerg, ein Orc, und ein gnom*
*Sie schauen sich erst verwirrt um blicken dann aber wieder Fayer an*
*Kommandant, da seid ihr ja. 
Was ist hir passiert?
Geht es euch gut?*
*Die Geisel war hir, anscheinend ist hir etwas im gange oder warum bin ich hir, die versammlung der trolle, sowie diese elfe!*

*Wenn ihr von trollen sprecht... ihr müsst mitkommen die träger warten*
*Ok, ich verabschiede mich erstmal. Gebt nicht auf und kämpft weiter*

/ooc treibt ma wer die story an und die w-fragen^^ /ooc


----------



## Jabaa (23. November 2009)

*Fayer verschwindet durch das portal*

*Der troll kommt an und reicht eine phiole rüber*
*Das wird euch helfen ihre wunden zu heilen, ist noch en mojo dabei das wird sie wärmen*
*lacht*

*Der troll verschwindet als letzter durch das portal was darauf verschwindet*


----------



## Gurk1 (23. November 2009)

*Aus der entfernung sieht Grimna wie sich der Greifenreiter umschaut und landet. Er steigt ab und geht auf Drizzt zu.*
"Sir??... Wenn ihr erlaubt werde ich sie hinter die front bringen"

/ooc ach kommt schon... der greif stirbt gleich an langeweile. und ich kann net weg /ooc off


----------



## Cysiaron (23. November 2009)

*schließt mit seiner leibgarde zu drizzt auf und grinst ihn fies an.*
"dummer mörder?! oder?"


----------



## Artherk (24. November 2009)

*blickt wutverzerrt auf*
"verschwindet ork euch kann ich im moment gar nicht gebrauchen"
*blickt zu dem paladin*
"ein nettes angebot aber das werde ich lieber selbst erledigen"
*nimmt soladra auf die arme*


----------



## Thalema (24. November 2009)

/ooc     ich springe kurz zeitlich zurück in die Geschichte, damit ich den logischen Anschluss bekomme          /off

*Als Breara sieht, dass sich Fayer und die anderen um die Nekropole kümmern, geht sie zu dem Tauren, der als Thule angesprochen worden war.*

"Bruder, heile du. Ich werde mich um die in deiner Nähe kümmern, die dich dabei unterbrechen wollen."

*sie befiehlt die Kernhunde und Phobos in einen dreiviertel Kreis um die Stelle und gibt ihnen die Order, jeden Feind anzugreifen, der sich in die Nähe wagen sollte. Es dauert nicht lange, bis der Kernhund zu ihrer Rechten anschlägt. Ruhig legt sie ihren Köcher neben sich, nimmt einen Pfeil heraus, zielt auf die dunkle Gestalt, die im Widerschein des Lavaodems sichtbar wird, und lässt ihn von der Sehne schnellen. Dann hört sie das Fauchen von Phobos, sie befiehlt ihm per Gedanken, sich zu ducken und schiesst einen Pfeil in die Dunkelheit, wo sie Phobos weiss. Ein Kreischen deutet an, dass sie getroffen hat. 

So geht es weiter, während Thule hinter ihr die Verwundeten versorgt. Sie variiert kaum ihre Position, da sie bei Thule bleiben will, falls doch etwas durchbrechen sollte.

Als der Kampf abflaut nach dem Sturz der Nekropole, wagt sie zum ersten Mal sich umzusehen. Sie sieht sie im Schein der Brände, wie stark das Land verwüstet worden ist und ihr Gesicht wird hart. Sie wendet dich an Thule.

"Heiler, kommst du ohne Schutz zurecht?" Als dieser brummt und nickt, ruft sie die beiden Hunde und Phobos zu sich. Ihre Gedanken richten sich zuerst an Kernhunde.

"Ich danke Euch für Eure Hilfe. Geht nun in Eure Welt zurück" Sie löst ihre Gedanken von den Bestien und sieht zu, wie diese durchscheinend werden und sich auflösen." 

Breara schaut Phobos an. Dieser schaut zurück und schüttelt den Schädel, worauf sich in die ernste Miene von Breara ein Lächeln stiehlt. "OK;" murmelt sie leise, "grün ist nicht deine Farbe".

Sie geht rüber zu Cysiaron, Drizzt und der in den Armen von Drizzt liegenden Soladra und hört den letzten Wortwechsel. 

"Reicht es jetzt nicht, ihr beiden? Muss das Ganze wieder von vorne losgehen? Hoffentlich kann euch endlich Soladra zur Vernunft bringen, wenn sie wieder auf den Beinen ist ... oder besser: Vielleicht kann sie euch mal etwas Vernunft bringen. Allzuviel scheint nicht unter euren Schädeldecken vorhanden zu sein."

*wendet sich an Cysiaron* 

"Das Land ist tief verletzt durch die Geissel. Tauren haben viel Erfahrung mit der Natur. Wenn euer Clan es möchte, könnte ich meinem Stamm Bescheid geben, damit er Schamanen schickt, die euren Schamanen helfen können, das Land zu heilen."


----------



## Artherk (24. November 2009)

*sieht wutenbrannt zu breara*
"Warum sollte ich dieser grünhaut verzeihen? Er hat mich mehr als einmal angegriffen... einmal sogar während einer schlacht..."
*sieht sanft zu soladra*
"also wer hier von uns der feigling ist... und in solchen fällen bleibe ich stur..."
*sieht einen überlebenden ghul der sich kriechend auf cysarion zubewegt*
"aufpassen grünhaut!"


----------



## ipercoop (24. November 2009)

*rennt zu Soladra und Drizzt und zerstört die Ghule die hinter ihr herrennen mit [Gedankenexplosion]*
*Linh keucht*
Drizzt , ich hab mal gehört das wenn Dämonenjäger sterben dann verbrennt der Dämon den Rest der Seele.. damit erkläre ich mir die Rauchkringel * Linh seufzt*
Doch trotzdem glaube ich das in ihr noch ein Funken Leben steckt jedoch müssen wir sie heilen - aber nicht mit Lichtmagie sondern mit Schattenmagie.
*Linh konzentriert sich auf das wirken der Schattenmagie auf Soladra's Körper*


----------



## Jabaa (24. November 2009)

*zwei tauren kommen an*

*seid ihr Breara? Wir wurden geschickt um befehle vone euch entgegen zu nehmen!*
*wie sind einer der schnellsten boten in diesem land*

*Wie sieht euer befhel aus*



/ooc bin grade ja wech^^ /ooc


----------



## Cysiaron (24. November 2009)

*wirbelt herum und zerhackt mit einem schlag die beine des ghuls kurz unter dem knie, dreht ihn per fußtritt auf den rücken und hackt ihm die arme ab; spuckt ihm ins gesicht und zerquetscht diesen dann unter einem stiefeltritt.*
"zweiundneunzig. hier gibts keine krieger, nur milchmädchen"
*seine rotte lacht*
*schaut Drizzt an, dann Soladra*
"deine kleine ist doch schon tot; leg sie hin und dreh ihr den hals um; dann hat sie es hinter sich. wenn du sie noch länger leiden lassen willst dann..."
*deutet mit einer klaue auf den tauren namens Thuhle*
"trag sie dahin. vielleicht kann er sie noch zusammenflicken"


----------



## Artherk (24. November 2009)

*sieht cysarion wuterfüllt an*
"würdest du halra den hals umdrehen? könntest du es übers herz bringen?"
*schüttelt den kopf*
"Nein das würdest du nicht du könntest ihr genau so wenig weh tun wie ich soladra... ich vertraue auf linhs heilkräfte..."
*zieht einen dolch und hält ihn sich selbst an die kehle*
"und sollte sie doch sterben gibt es auch für mich keinen grund mehr weiterzuleben"
*nimmt den dolch von der kehle und wirft ihn einem wankenden untoten gegen den kopf der daraufhin zusammensackt.*


----------



## ipercoop (24. November 2009)

*Linh kanalisiert weiterhin Schattenmagie auf Soladra's Körper und Linh's Körper geht in Schattenflammen auf, die Schattenmagie wird pechschwarz*
Na los Soladra , du packst das


----------



## Cysiaron (24. November 2009)

*zeigt seine hauer*
"ja, ich würde Halra den hals brechen wenn ich es müsste, sie würde auch meinen brechen. jeder meiner krieger würde meinen brechen wenn es sein muss und ich würde auch deren hälse brechen."
*einige orks seiner leibgarde nicken*
"weißt du wie lang das sterben bei einer bauchwunde dauert? es kann bis zu einem tag dauern. einen tag voller schmerzen, und man weiß, dass man stirbt. jemandem einen schnellen tod zu geben ist ein geschenk. ich habe vorhin eine orkin getötet, mit der ich viele jahre zusammen gelebt habe; und ich bereue es nicht, weil ich weiß, das sie jetzt nicht mehr leiden muss. ich habe sie geliebt, und deswegen habe ich sie getötet."


----------



## Soladra (24. November 2009)

*fäng wieder an, kaum merklich zu atmen*


----------



## Gurk1 (24. November 2009)

*mitlerweile haben auch Grimna und Kess die heldengruppe erreicht. Grimna schickt den Reiter mit einer handbewegung wieder in die lüfte. blickt auf Soladra und wirkt sichtlich erleichtern.*
"Keine sorge Drizzt Linh macht ihre aufgabe gut. Sobald Soladra stark genug ist werden wir uns mit herkömmlichen mitteln um sie kümmern."
*packt Cysarion am Arm und geht mit ihm ein stück abseits*
"Cysarion..."
*sprich so leise das nur er es hört*
"Ich muss dir leider sagen das es einige aus deinem Clan nicht geschafft haben... Es tut mir wirklich leid für dich, aber ich habe um erlösung für ihre seelen gebeten."
*senkt sein haupt voller trauer um sein mitleid auszudrücken. er scheint sich schnell wieder gefasst zu haben spricht aber immer noch mit der gleichen leisen stimme weiter.*
"Ich weis das Kess jetzt zu deiner Familie gehört deshalb frage ich dich zuerst. Sie ist wirklich begabt und war beeindruckt vom Licht. Mit deiner und ihrer Erlaubnis würde ich sie zu einer Paladin ausbilden."


----------



## ipercoop (24. November 2009)

/ooc Ork Paladin? Why not! /ooc off

*fängt an die Schattenmagie immer stärker zu wirken*
Soladra gleich hast du es geschafft * Linh wird immer schwächer*


----------



## Soladra (24. November 2009)

*öffnet ihre Augen einen Spalt weit und lächelt , weil das erste was sie sieht ist das Gesicht ihres Liebsten ist. sie dreht den Kopf ein ganz kleines Stück und sieht Linh, die immernoch die Macht der Schatten in sie lenkt. Soladra spricht ganz leise, noch weniger als ein Flüstern*
Danke.


----------



## Gurk1 (24. November 2009)

/ooc Ja ork palas wären lustig ^^. Mal schauen was Cysarion so sagt /ooc off


----------



## Cysiaron (24. November 2009)

*spricht zu Grimna*
" kurzer, es muss dir nicht leid tun. wir sind krieger und der tod schläft nachts neben uns. danke für deine hilfe."
*zeigt auf Kess*
"meine schwester wird mit uns nach orgrimmar gehen und in meinem bau leben. sie wird nie wieder kämpfen müssen. sie ist übrigens eine sehr gute köchin."


----------



## Gurk1 (24. November 2009)

*wirkt leicht enttäuscht*
"Ich bedaure zwar deine entscheidung akzeptiere sie aber."
*geht wieder zurück zu den anderen*


----------



## Cysiaron (24. November 2009)

*hält Grimna zurück*
"das ist ihre entscheidung. sie ist heiratsfähig und sie sucht einen ork um mit ihm eine familie zu gründen. glaubst du, ich bin krieger weil ich spaß am morden und töten habe? es ist nur mein beruf. ich töte, damit ich meine familie ernähren kann. Kess kann nun aussteigen. vielleicht findet sie eine anstellung als köchin. sie muss nicht mehr töten."


----------



## Gurk1 (24. November 2009)

"glaubt ihr ich empfehle so etwas leichtsinnig?? Natürlich hast du recht das es ihre entscheidung ist deshalb sollten wir sie auch fragen."
*er kämpft kurz mit sich selbst ob er weiter reden soll*
"Ich bin aus einer ähnlichen situation paladin geworden. Meine Frau.... meine Kinder.... sie sind bei einem hinterhalt umgekommen... ich konnte ihnen nicht helfen!!"
*die tränen stehen ihm in den augen. aber er schüttelt das gefühl wieder ab*
"Das Licht gab mir Kraft in meiner dunkelsten stunde und ihre hat gerade begonnen... Ich zeige ihr den heiligen weg und der schmerz wird zu einer stärke, wie du es bei mir gesehen hast."
*greift den Ork beim Arm*
"Wenn du es ihr erlaubst... schwöre ich dir, dass ihr leben nicht vor dem meinem enden wird!"


----------



## Jabaa (24. November 2009)

/ooc fayer ist ja grad wech und ihr geht mir mit krieger und so aufen nerv. ich bin mal ein gegner und glaubt net das der low ist/ooc


*ein dunkles schallendes lachen erscheint*

*Wie armsehlig ihr doch alle seid*
*Ohne die elfe oder den träger seid ihr doch nur ein haufen kleiner krieger*
*lacht*

*Die Gestalt kommt näher und beim hinblicken sieht man einen Todesritter, doch dieser scheint stärker zu sein als andere. Man spürt es förmlich*
*In seiner hand hällt er eine Große axt die mit runen verziert ist*
*dunkle schwarze rüstung mit Totenschädeln doch er trägt keinen helm. Man sieht deutlich das er ein untoter ist*

*Leid ist das was ihr erfahrt wenn ihr euch mit dem Lichking anlegt*
*Er hebt kurz seine hand und plötzlich frieren die fähigkeiten der priesterin ein*
*Nun werdet ihr sterben!*
*Plätzlich kommen zwei waffen ähnlich aussehend auf dne krieger und den pala zu wie als hätten sie ein eigenes leben*
*Ich glaube ich werde viel spaß haben!*
*Lacht*


----------



## ipercoop (24. November 2009)

*Linh hört auf Schattenmagie zu kanalisieren*
Was zum Henker?! *Linh schaut sich um und entdeckt den Todesritter*
*zieht einen dunklen verzerrten Zauberstab heraus*
*zeigt mit dem Zauberstab auf den Todesritter und aus dem Zauberstab fliegen viele [Schattensalven] auf den Todesritter*


----------



## Cysiaron (25. November 2009)

*lacht trocken*
"kleine krieger. und du bist nur ein maulheld. und nun stirbst du!"
*nimmt seinen schild vom rücken und wirft seine zweihandaxt auf den todesritter. zieht dann seine einhandaxt und stürmt auf den ritter zu*


----------



## Jabaa (25. November 2009)

*ihr seid lächerlich*
*lacht*

*wert die axt ohne große mühen mit einem hieb ab*
*während dessen prallen die schattensalve an seinem zauberschild ab*

*meint ihr mit einem einfachen angriff beseigt ihr mich*

*als er den krieger anstürmen sieht macht er eine handbewegen*
*ein guhl springt aus dem nichts und schmeißt den krieger um*

/ooc oh ja der kampf wird schwer. sowas wie boss fight /ooc


----------



## Artherk (25. November 2009)

*legt soladra sanft auf den boden*
*zieht beide schwerter*
"Hey geißelaffe sieh dich doch mal um wir sind in der überzahl du kannst uns nicht alle besiegen"
*springt mit der gewandheit der elfen nach vorne und zerteilt den ghul in der mitte*
"siehst du?"
*blickt mit einem wölfischen grinsen auf seinen gegner*
"und mich kannst du erst recht nicht bezwingen denn ich kämpfe für die liebe..."
*stürmt vor*


----------



## Gurk1 (25. November 2009)

*blockt den schlag der fliegenden waffe und zerteilt sie mit einem hieb seines schwertes*
*spöttelt*
"Lächerlich!! Nun wirst du sterben.... aber endgültig!"
*läuft auf den Todesritter zu während sich wieder seine Lichtflügel ausbreiten*


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

*richtet sich trotz ihres Zustandes langsam auf *


----------



## Cysiaron (25. November 2009)

*zerteilt am boden liegend die beine des ghuls und spuckt den fallenden an*
"anfänger"
*rappelt sich auf und schüttelt seine benommenheit ab, schaut den todesritter an und spricht mit lauter stimme:*
"mein hund hat deine mutter geschwängert und du jämmerlicher welpe bist dabei rausgekommen. sie hätte doch besser die nachgeburt großziehen sollen!"
(ist in diesem falle die kriegerfähigkeit [Spott] )


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

*zieht die winzige Phiole aus der Armschiene und stürzt den schwarzroten Inhalt hinunter. Sie fängt an, so heftig zu zittern, dass ihr das Glasfläschchen aus den Fingern gleitet und auf den Boden fällt. Ihre Pupillen verfärbt sich rot und weitet sich so stark, dass sie quasi die gesamte Iris verdrängt*


----------



## Jabaa (25. November 2009)

*eine überzahl gewinnt nicht, habt ihr doch selbst bewiesen*
*lacht*

*kanalsiesiert einen kurzen zauber*
*knapp 100 guhle erscheinen*
*hir ist etwas zum spielen*

*zieht mit einem todesgriff den krieger an*
*berührt diesen an der brust worauf der krieger langsam anfängt einzufireren*

*das nennt ihr angirffe*
*bevördert den krieger mit einen schlag der stumpfen seite seiner axt wieder weg von sich*
*und nun attacke guhle*
*ach und... ihr habt vergessen das ich kein einfacher geiseldiener bin ich bekomme immer verstärkung*

*plötzlich kommen die restlichen schergen der geisel aus dem wald, große fleischbestien*

/ooc ihr müsst als gruppe abreiten und wenn ich finde das ihr gutes team work macht dürft ihr den dk killen^^ /ooc


----------



## Gurk1 (25. November 2009)

*bleibt stehen und wirkt [Hand der Freiheit] auf Cysarion direkt gefolgt von einem [Lichtblitz]. Die Geisselschegen werden von den überresten des Kreuzzugs und der schwarzen klinge aufgehalten*
"Seht ihr auch wir haben noch Freunde!!!"
*läuft an den Todesritter ran und schlägt mit aller macht auf den Todesritter ein*
"Kess!! Lauf und hol uns verstärkung!!"
*kess läuft los und verschwindet in dem nebel der sich mittlerweile über dem feld gebildet hat*


----------



## ipercoop (25. November 2009)

/ooc ich benutz mal Martinsfuror 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

*steht auf , ihre Schwäche scheint von ihr abgefallen, und geht zu den anderen. Mit ihren roten Augen und dem mörderrischen Gesichtsausdruck siehn man sofort, dass ihr gerade nicht nach Kirschen essen ist*
Wenn wir jetzt nicht zusammenhalten, können wir gleich von der Klippe springen, soviel steht fest.
*Ihre Stimme klingt total anders und ist kaum wiederzuerkennen*


----------



## Lethior (25. November 2009)

*tritt aus dem Gasthaus und geht auf den Rest der Truppe zu*
Na alles noch dran bei euch?
*zerteilt im Vorbeigehen einen Guhl der Länge nach*
Und was will der Clown da noch hier?
*zeigt auf den Todesritter*


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Uns umbringen.
*schaut sich nach ihren Waffen um, findet sie allerdings nicht*


----------



## Thalema (25. November 2009)

*Breara begrüßt die beiden Tauren mit einer Verbeugung*

"Lasst uns mal kurz ein Stück gehen."

Die drei Tauren gehen in Richtung Waldrand. Breara nimmt eine Handvoll verdorrtes Gras auf und zeigt es den beiden Tauren.

"Nehmt bitte jeder eine Handvoll als Beispiel. Dich" *sie zeigt auf den linken Tauren vor ihr* "möchte ich bitten, nach Donnerfels zu gehen und dich auf der Anhöhe der Geister nach Siln Himmelsjäger, einer Schamanin,  zu erkundigen. Zeige ihr die Probe und bitte sie, selbst zu kommen oder jemanden zu schicken, der das Land heilen kann. An dich" *sie zeigt auf den anderen Tauren* "habe ich die gleiche Bitte, aber gehe bitte nicht nach Donnerfels, sondern zur Zuflucht des Cenarius in der Scherbenwelt ... dort findest du Druiden, die sich mit dem Heilen der Natur ebenfalls auskennen. Beschreibe unsere Situation" *Breara zeigt auf das Land um sich herum* "und bitte um Hilfe."

Die beiden Tauren nicken und verschwinden im Wald.

Breara wendet sich zufrieden um und will zurückgehen, als sie Waffenlärm hört. Sie kauert sich zusammen und gleitet langsam auf den Lärm zu. Sie sieht, wie ihre Gefährten einen Todesritter angreifen.

"Nein" seufzt sie, "hört das denn nie auf?" Sie sieht, wie Ghule vom Todesritter gerufen werden. Per Gedanken ruft sie Phobos.

"Phobos, das ist unsere Aufgabe:" Sie befiehlt ihm, in den Rücken der Ghule zu schleichen und sie von hinten anzugreifen und niederzumachen. "Halt dich aber vom Todesritter fern, der ist ein bis fünf Nummern zu groß für dich. Dezimiere einfach die Ghule."

Sie begibt sich hinter einen Strauch und beginnt, die Ghule mit [Salve] einzudecken.

"Hmm ... da habe ich doch noch was spezielles ..." Sie greift in ihren Köcher und holt einen schwarzen Pfeil heraus, der sichtbar vibriert. "Ein leichter Gruß von euresgleichen, Herr Ritter" und feuert den Pfeil ab. 

/ooc   Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich nicht so häufig schreiben kann .. ich versuche, am Ball zu bleiben /off


----------



## Jabaa (25. November 2009)

*meint ihr eure freunde können euch helfen*
*die geisel und die monströsitäten verteilen die kämpfer des kreuzzuges und der schwarzen klinge sodass sie alle abgemetzelt werden*

*verssucht es nicht ihr seid ganz allein meine gegner*
*lacht*

*sieht wie er angegriffen wird*
*nimmt seine axt und parriert den schlag*
*es tut mir leid euch enttäuschen zu müssen, der lichking gibt leuten macht denen er vertraut*

*eine monströsititä packt den agreifer und schmeist in wieder zurück zur gruppe*
*wollen wir weiter spielen?*
*der himmel wird plötzlich dunkel wie als würde eine wolke über die kämpfer schweben*
*beim genauen hinsehen sieht man das es sich um seucheinsekten handelt*
*greift an meien kleinen diener*
*plötzlich verschwindet der todesritter zwichen den insekten*

*das ist einer meiner spzeiellen taktiken, nennt ihn den seuche schatten lauf*

/ooc ich will dazu merken das ich in dem sinne eine art boss bin. also kommt mit ideen. und einzelne angriffe brignen nciht viel*


----------



## Jabaa (25. November 2009)

*ach und ihr dahinten*
*sieht die jägerin her und lässt sie in der luft schweben woebi ihr die luft abgeschnitten wird*

*hir ist der kampf*
*schleudert sie gegen die restlichen  kämpfer*

*springt wieder in die seuche schatten. Erscheint hinter soladra und geht an ihr ohr*
*du wirst ein netten diener meiner truppe abgeben*
*berührt sie an der schulter die darauf hin anfängt sich mit eis zu bedecken*

*verschwindet wieder im seuche schatten*

/ooc achja ihr müsst euch vorstellen in eienr riesen wolke aus einer art fliegen zu sein nur können die euch quasi beim lebendigen leib fressen^^ /ooc


----------



## Cysiaron (26. November 2009)

"na schön du schwanzloser bastard!"
*schaut in die bäume*
"Kosh, kann ich nen pfeilhagel haben? ich will da durch!"
[anstürmen, donnerknall, rache, verwüsten, schildhieb, schildwall, schildschlag. schockwave]
"grüß deinen leichenfresser von mir!"


----------



## Artherk (26. November 2009)

/ooc es sollte ja eigentlich das letzte ooc sein aber jetz muss ich was für alle anmerken... das geht nich per pm... warum nehmt ihr jetz die fähigkeiten aus wow her? reicht euch ein einfaches ich schlage mit meiner waffe  zu oder ich massakriere den nicht mehr? ich finde die fähigkeiten passen net so wirklich rein... ich renn ja auch nicht durch die ghule und schrei dolchfächer ooc off


----------



## ipercoop (26. November 2009)

/ooc nein - die fähigkeiten sollen zur "verdeutlichung" sein , das man sich vorstellen kann was man macht oder wie es aussieht /ooc off


----------



## Artherk (26. November 2009)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> [anstürmen, donnerknall, rache, verwüsten, schildhieb, schildwall, schildschlag. schockwave]




dann erklär mir mal wie das ausschauen soll.. also bei schildhieb und anstürmen kann ich mir noch was vorstellen aber die andern no go... lichtblitz ok kann man sich auch was vorstellen... meine meinung weg mit den wow fähigkeiten...


----------



## ipercoop (26. November 2009)

/ooc Wieso nicht? Ich mein du kennst die Fähigkeiten also kannst dus dir doch auch vorstellen.. also bitte /ooc off


----------



## Lethior (26. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> dann erklär mir mal wie das ausschauen soll.. also bei schildhieb und anstürmen kann ich mir noch was vorstellen aber die andern no go... lichtblitz ok kann man sich auch was vorstellen... meine meinung weg mit den wow fähigkeiten...



/ooc Seh ich auch so. Man kann auch einfach schreiben *schlägt mit seinem Schild nach xy* *zaubert einen Feuerball auf yz* Mit den Priesterfähigkeiten muss ich sagen ist das aber wirklich kompliziert zu schreiben /ooc off

*duckt sich*
Gebt mir mal ein bisschen Deckung!
*geht einen Schritt zurück und hält die Spitze seines Schwerts knapp über dem Boden. Die Schatten wandern langsam über den Boden, bis sie schließlich alle umschlungen haben und bilden dann eine dunkle Kuppel, an der die Insekten geräuschvoll abprallen*
Die wären wir fürs erste Los.


----------



## ipercoop (26. November 2009)

/ooc deswegen mach ichs auch so.. /ooc off


----------



## Jabaa (26. November 2009)

*kommt aus dem nichts und schlägt mit seiner axt stark zu das das schild zerbricht*

*eure waffen nützen nichts. es sind insekten und keine guhle*

*aber nun reichst mit dem gespiele* 
*beschwört eine heulende boe herbei die alle leicht einfrieren lässt*

*komm her*
*ein guhl erscheint in der gruppe der helden*
*sterbt*
*der guhl explodiert in einer druckwelle die zudem das blut gefallener allianzler und hordlern auf die helden spritzt*

*perfekt*
*der todesritter wird plötzlich rot und in einer kleinen durckwelle fängt das blut in der umgebung an wie kleine bomben zu platzen*

/ooc die insekten sind klein und können fliegen. zudem istfähigketeiten beschrieben besser. achja wenn ihr ma zeigt das die attacken was bewirken so lasse ich mich auch mal treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## ipercoop (26. November 2009)

*gibt Chrysanthus ein leuchtendes Schild das sich sofort um ihn schlingt ( Machtwort: Schild )*
Keine Angst das schützt dich nur vor den Angriffen *Linh lächelt*
*Linh wirkt einen Strahl der einen Ghul im Gesicht trifft und diesen explodieren lässt*
Ich gebe dir Rückendeckung!


----------



## Gurk1 (26. November 2009)

*steht mühsam vom boden auf wo bei die eisschicht bricht*
"Beim Licht..."
*bemerkt das mehrere Käfern angefangen haben seine haut zu fressen*
"Ihr mistviehcher!! Verschwindet!"
*seine haut wird zu stein worauf die käfer alle runter fallen. Er weiht den boden damit die Käfer sterben. Schaut an sich runter, wobei auffällt das der stein jetzt ziemlich verwittert aussieht.*
"Linh!! Nutze die heilige macht um eine nove zu erzeugen!"


----------



## Soladra (26. November 2009)

*wird von der Druckwelle durch die Gegend geschleudet und klandet unsanft auf dem Boden. Sofort fangen die Insekten, von den andrern verscheucht, sich mit aller Macht auf sie zu stürzen. Sie verbrennt ein paar mit einem Feuerball, aber es kommen immer mehr und mehr*


----------



## ipercoop (26. November 2009)

*rennt zu Grimna und beginnt eine heilige Nova zu wirken*
*die Nova breitet sich aus und alle Käfer im Umkreis verbrennen*
Alles ok? 
*Linh sieht wie ein Ghul zu Chrysanthus angerannt kommt und wirkt einen Gedankenschlag*


----------



## Gurk1 (26. November 2009)

/ooc ich heiß Grimna ^^ net gurk /ooc 
"Danke."
*während Grimna das Heilige Licht um heilung für Cysarion bittet wird seine haut wieder zu fleisch und die Käfer beginnen erneut über ihn herzufallen*
"Ahh!!! Linh... hilf Soladra!"


----------



## Lethior (26. November 2009)

*blickt an die dünne Eisschicht auf seinem Körper*
Ihr seid aber auch nicht der Hellste, oder? Ihr wollt einen Todesritter einfrieren? Ich bitte euch.
*grinst fies als die Eisschicht dicker wird und die Insekten in seiner Nähe zu feinen Eiszapfen werden lässt*
Selbst die Heilung von Grimna schwächt mich da mehr.
*nimmt das Horn eines Widders von seinem Gürtel und blässt hinein*
Und jetzt kannst du zurück zum Lichkönig und von deiner Niederlage berichten!
*stürmt auf den Todesritter zu*


----------



## Jabaa (26. November 2009)

*schwächlicher todesritter*

*außerdem habt ihr da etwas nicht ganz gemerkt*
*ich bin ein wahrer meister in künste des eises und der täuschung*

*und nun verschwindet*
*wirkt einen zauber*
*unter dem feindlichen todesritter (ich nicht) baut sich blitzschnell eis auf. kleine eissulen die dme todesritter den wegversperren und ihn fast durchlöchert hätten*

*geht ihr zurück zu eurem abschaum an verrätern*
*stürmt mit einer unmenschlichen geschwindigkeii auf den dk zu mit seiner axt in der hand*
*während er quasi auf dne dk zu fliegt beschwört er immer mehr eissäulen die überall herum wachsen und fast eine art labirint bildne nur das sie die gegner aufspießen*
*zudem ist das eis außergeöhnlich stark*

*möget ihr alle sterben*

/ooc los dk lass uns einen kleinen schlagabtausch amchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc


----------



## Cysiaron (26. November 2009)

*stampft auf den boden sodass die erde erschüttert wird [donnerknall]*
"komm schon bastard!"
*schlägt mit der axt ein großes loch in dessen rüstung [rüstung zerreißen]*
"du bist ein opfer!"
*schlägt mit axt und schild gleichzeitig zu [rache]*
"deine mutter hat sich wenigstens gewehrt"
([spott])


----------



## ipercoop (27. November 2009)

*wirkt ein Heiliges Feuer und die Eissäulen schmilzen woraufhin das Eiswasser den Boden einfriert*
So und nun... *grübelt*
*zieht aus ihrer Tasche eine Packung Dynamit die sie augenblicklich auf den Todesritter ( Jabaa ) wirft zudem kommt plötzlich ein Strahl aus Linh's Händen der genau in das Gesicht des Todesritters trifft und seine Gedanken schindet*
Dreckskerl!


----------



## Artherk (27. November 2009)

*hat sich unbemerkt in die Schatten zurückgezogen und schleicht sich von hinten an den  todesritter heran*
*packt beide schwerter fester und springt mit einem gewaltigen Satz in den Rücken des Feindes*


----------



## Thalema (27. November 2009)

*Breara rollt sich ab und geht in eine knieende Haltung. Sie sieht,  wie der Todesritter losstürmt und sieht dahinter Drizzt sich nähern.*

"Dann wollen wir mal etwas für Drizzt's Sicherheit sorgen". Sie nimmt ihre Saronitpfeile und deckt den Kopf und den Hals des Todesritters mit gezielten Schüssen ein, so dass er immer ein Auge auf die heranfliegenden Pfeile haben muss.


----------



## Lethior (27. November 2009)

*weicht einem Schlag des Todesritters aus und schlägt ihm sofort sein Schwert in die Seite*
Ihr solltet nicht so große Töne spucken sondern euch lieber auf den Kampf konzentrieren, sonst wird das hier ja noch langweilig.
*Eisige Ketten binden den Todesritter an seiner Position fest*
Jetzt, schnappt ihn euch!
*setzt zu seinem nächsten Schlag*


----------



## Jabaa (27. November 2009)

/ooc leute ihr ättetmich gar nicht ereichen können durchd ie ganzen eissäulen unter euch und so hervor schießen^^. naja es wird noch schlimmer /ooc

*eine explsoion erscheint und eine druckwelle fegt alle angreifer von sich weg*
*als sich die rauchwolke verzieht steht der todesritter immer noch da und um ihn herum verschwindet eis*

*blickt auf und schreit*
*ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt*

*etwas eis schmilzt auf ihm was sich undurchsichtig auf sienem körper ausgebreitet hat*
*legt seine rüstung ab*
*nun wächst eine eisrüstung an seinem körper*
*diese rüstung ist stärker als stahl und trotzdem passt sie sich jeder bewegung an und ist dazu stabil genug um euch zu ignorieren*
*lacht*

*macht fats einen schritt und plötzlich läuft er mit übermenshclichen geschwindigkeiten*
*jetzt seit ihr dran*
*innerhakb kurzer sekunden ist er hinter dem krieger berührt ihm am kopf worauf eis um ihn herum wächst das ihn bewegungslos macht allerdings auch unangreifbar da es an leben des dks gebunden ist*

*überall wächst eis ein den beinen der helden das sie festhällt*
*nimmt seine axt und schlitzt dem priester die brust auf*

*erscheint wiede rin sicherer entfernung*
*das ist erst der anfang*

*wirkt einen zauber. plötzlich ist er in eis eingefroren*
*das eis an den füßen der spieler wächst blitzschnell und friest alle fest ein bis auf soladra*

*die anderen sind nur spielzeug, doch ihr werdet meine offizierin*
*stürmt auf sie zu*

/ooc musste mal was härter werden. zum einem müsst ihr euch das rp mößig und bildlich vorstellen das ein dk da steht ihr von eis umgeben seit was übrigens stahlhart ist und nicht einfach schmilzt.
das was ich jetzt tat traf auch. ich habe eine idee. ihr bekommt einen kampf doch leider kaum gegen mich /ooc


----------



## Jabaa (27. November 2009)

*als er direckt an soladra dran steht flüstert er ihr ins ohr*
*ihr seid eine gefahr für meinen meister, ihr kennt die küsnte die ihn in gefahr bringen als werdet ihr sterben*

*ein ohren beteubendes kreichen erscheint*
*nun stehen zwei valkyren hinter dem todesritter*

*schafft dieses gesindel hinten zu den den geisel trupps*
*die beiden valkyren porten sich mit den kämpfern tief in den wald direckt zu der geisel*


*wir werden ruhe brauchen*
*das eis verschwindet und es wachsen riesige mauern um soladra und dem todesritter. es erscheint eine arena mit riesengroßen mauern*

*hir haben wir ruhe*
*mit einem satz baut er entfernung zwichen sich und soladra auf*
*nun kommt*


/ooc  ihr sollt euch etwas um die geisel kümmern und stoßt spätzer zu mir hervor. /ooc


----------



## Soladra (27. November 2009)

Offezierin? Das kannste vergessen.
*grinst ein lächeln, aus dem ihre Eckzähne spriesen. Ihre Hände verwandeln sich in Klauen mit messerscharfen, schwarzen 'Fingernägeln'*
Oder schonmal nen untoten Dämon gesehen?
*zwischen ihren Fingern pulsieren rote Energien, die sich zu schwarzen Gleven matrialisieren, die um einiges dünner als ihre roten Zwillinge sind*
Nehmen wir mal rein theoretisch an, ich würde den Kampf verlieren,ja? Nur mal rein Theorethisch.
*fixiert mit dem ruhigen, tödlichem Blick einer Jägerin den Todesritter*
Wäre es dann nicht freundlich von dir, mir zu verraten, was die Geisel eigentlich hier sucht? Fayers Buch scheint mir nicht der einzige Grund, oder?
*beginnt, wie eine hungrige Wölfin mit langsamen, gleichmäsigen Schritten um ihn herrum zu  gehen*

/ooc mensch, du lässt dir ja was einfallen! Den Bosskampf könnte man 1:1 in WoW übertragen/ooc off


----------



## Jabaa (27. November 2009)

/ooc danke^^ /ooc

*ihr habt recht*
*das buch ist nicht ganz so wichtig da es auser dem buchträger selbst kaum möglich ist die zauber zu nutzen*
*selbst arthas könnte sich bei einem versuch das buch mit gewalt an sich zu reisen verletzungen davontragen*

*da hir nicht gewinnen könnt kann ich euch auch den grund meines besuches verraten*
*wir sind hir um arthas truppen zu verstärken*
*wie ihr wisst gibt es hir überall alte drachen die aber dennoch mächtig sind*
*außerdem wollen wir uns von unten durch azeroth kämpfen*
*allerdings dachten wir euch und den träger hir gefangen zu nehmen. wir haben ja nicht umsonst so lange gewartet bis ihr beide hir her kommt. wir konnten ihn ja damals schon nicht gefangen nehmen. die druiden waren zu mächtig und arthas war noch nicht geboren. nun ist es wohl auch der buchträger zu mächtig. zumindestens wurde es so uns übermittelt wie es vor hunderten jahren war...*
*und ja er ist uhralt in menschenjahren allerdings fast ein kind in elfen jahren. die nachtelfen machen einfahc zu viele experimente mit elune*

*zum wesentlichen*
*verstärlt den griff an seiner axt*
*und stürmt auf soladra zu*

*mal schauen wie eure ausbildung war*


----------



## Lethior (27. November 2009)

Jabaa schrieb:


> *nimmt seine axt und schlitzt dem priester die brust auf*



/ooc Meinst du Linh damit? Sie ist wenn Priesterin nur so am Rande /ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (27. November 2009)

*murmelt einige heilige worte worauf sich eine blase aus reinem licht um ihn bildet [Gotteschild] die das eis an seinen füßen bricht. Er läuft zu Linh und das Licht bricht bei einer handberühung das eis [Hand der Freiheit^^] und schaut sich ihre verletzung an*
"Die wunde ist tief es gibt nur einee möglichkeit. Licht hilf mir!!"
*Legt seine Hand auf Linh´s wunde worauf ein leuchten aus Grimnas hand in die Wunde fliest und diese verschließt [Handauflegen]. Grimna sackt daraufhin kurz zusammen fasst sich aber wieder. sieht in der entfernung die Arena*
"Was macht Soladra eigentlich immer???"


----------



## ipercoop (27. November 2009)

*öffnet ihre Augen einen winzigen Spalt weit und erblickt Grimna. Linh murmelt etwas das auf "Danke" hindeutet jedoch sackt ihr Kopf nach hinten und ihr Augen schließen sich wieder*


----------



## Gurk1 (27. November 2009)

*beugt sich wieder runter zu Linh und merkt das sie eiskalt ist. Plötzlich bemerkt er selbst die Kühle die in der ganzen umgebung herscht. Er schließt kurz die augen konzentriert sich und als er sie wieder öffnet ist es in seiner umgebung nicht mehr ganz so kalt. Er kramt noch eine dreckige decke aus seinem rucksack und legt sie über Linh.*
"Zwar nicht schön wird aber den zweck erfüllen."


/ooc Meine Hand der Freiheit hat leider etwas Cooldown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich hab kein "Mana" mehr aber ich hol euch nach und nach da raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (27. November 2009)

*lässt den Todesritter auf such zukommen, springt im letzten Moment hoch, schlägt  in der Luft einen Salto und landet am anderen Ende Der Arena, ein verzerrtes grinsen auf dem Gesicht*
Nun, Gammelfleisch, spielen wir ein wenig Katz' und Maus?


----------



## Jabaa (27. November 2009)

/ooc leute das eis ist wie soll ich sagen. ein geföngnis un löst sich erst dann auf als ihr shcon längst we geportet seit^^. soladra hat den artikel entworfen und eine wichtige rolle. /ooc

*ah nicht schlecht*

*stürmt wieder auf soladra zu mit seiner klinge in der hand mit dem zweck ihre deffensieve zu testen*
*verstärkt den griff um seine waffe*
*un rast mit einem blitzschnellen tempo auf soladra zu*


----------



## Soladra (27. November 2009)

/ooc ich hab was? Hab ich was? Nicht dass ich wüsste.../ooc off

*bleibt Seelenruhig wieder bis zum allerletzten Sekunde stehen, springt dann hoch, plaziert einen Fuß auf dem Axtblat und den anderen unterhalb davon am Stiel. Wenn der Todesritter die Waffe nicht losläst, würde er vom eigenen Schwung getragen auf den Boden oder gegen eine der Wände knallen*


----------



## Jabaa (28. November 2009)

*grinst*

*lässt sich einfach vorweg fallen und wird von wachsendem eis abgefangen was er sofort als sprung stütze nimmt*
*im flug erichtet er eine eisblockade*
*mit voller wucht rammt er mit einer eisblockade gegen soladra*


*landet mit dne füßen auf dem boden sieht aber wie soladra leicht unsanft richtung boden fällt*
*na kommt schon ihr werdet ja nicht aufgeben*


/ooc uiuiui. komm schon wieder en treffer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. nene grefi ruhig auch mal an musst nur so machen das ich selbst die verletzung schätzen kan.. wir können ja nichts über eine andere person entscheiden*


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

*kommt unsanft auf den Boden auf, rollt sich aber sofort ab, um dem Todesritter kein Angriffsziel zu geben, und steht am anderen Ende der Arena wieder auf*
Ein wahrer Krieger gibt niemals auf! Ich übrigens auch nicht...
*behält den Todesritter genau im Auge*


----------



## Jabaa (28. November 2009)

*wir sind keine wahren krieger*
*wie haben die ehre eines kriegers abgelegt seitem wir zu einem todesritter oder in deinem fall zu einem teil dämon wurdest. Und glaub nicht das du das nicht bist*

*lässt seine waffe hängen*
*und warum habt ihr euch auf den weg eines dämonenjägers gemacht?*
*mein meister sagte mir das ihr nicht gerade eine adlige wart *grinst* und das der träger jemanden aus deiner familie getötet hat*
*oder wusstet ihr nicht wer das war?*
*lacht*

*packt wieder seine waffe und rennt auf soladra zu*
*als er ankommt parriert soladra seinen schlag und eine druckwelle geht von beiden aus*

/ooc  ich musste mal deinen char ein wenig nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

/oooc WTF? Regeln gelesen? Das iste verboten/ooc off

*bringt sich mit einem Sprung auser Reichweite*
Red anständig oder lass es. Welcher Träger?


----------



## Gurk1 (28. November 2009)

*geht hinüber zu Chrysanthus legt die hand aufs eis und spricht die selber worte wie bei Linh. In einem grellen Licht zerbricht das eis*
"Chrysanthus geht´s dir gut??"
*schaut in die Richtung in die Kess verschwunden ist*
"Wo bleiben die nur?!?"


----------



## Artherk (28. November 2009)

*versucht sich mit einem trick aus dem eisgefängnis zu befreien*
*murmelt*
"na komm schon... ah jetzt"
*geht einen schritt und erblickt weitere geißeldiener*
*stürzt sich mit einem lauten kriegsschrei auf sie*


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

*hört Drizzt Schrei und dreht den Kopf in die entsprechende Richtung*
Was...?


----------



## Jabaa (29. November 2009)

*ach ie sind inzwichen alle weit weg von hir. von geisel dienern umgeben und das eis habe ich inzwichen aufgelöst. ist also leicht zerstörbar*

*aber ihr wisst nicht wen ich mit träger meine?*
*denkt mal nach!*
*träger nennt man die, die die bücher der vergessenen tragen*

*meistens ein abschaum von kämpfern die große innere stärke besitzen*
*die meisten sind danach gesegnet worden um das buch lange zu verteidigen und der rest ist gestorben weil sie zu viel zauber entschlüsselt haben*
*lacht*
*auch dieser war vor seinem dienst abschaum*

*legt seine waffe auf den boden die sich sofort mit eis umhüllt*
*stürmt auf soladra zu*
*eis baut sich um sie herum aus das ein auswichen fast unmgölich erscheint*
*läuft weiter auf soladra mit der faust in schlagposition die einen kleinen eis überzug hat*
*ihr könnt nicht ewig weglaufen*


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

*dreht den Kopf in alle Richtungen, kommt aber nicht los. Ihre Stiefel sind am Boden fest gefrohren*
Mist.
*sieht den Todesritte auf sich zu kommen und dreht sich so weit es geht zur Seite, kassiert aber trotzdem eine Wunde am Hals, die fast sofort anfängt zu bluten*
Grrr!
_Ayedd Sarlasey!_
*eine Feuerlore schießt meterhoch aus dem Boden in den Himmel und schmilzt das Eis, sorgt aber gleizeitig dafür, dass der Untote nicht näher kommt*


----------



## Jabaa (29. November 2009)

/occ sollte in den magen gehen XD. ach mein hexer in wow hat nun das volle t0,5^^ /ooc

*sieht die feuerwand vor sich aufstiegen und macht einen sprung zurück*
*nun gut*
*läuft auf die feuerwand zu und lässt sich mit eis umhüllen*

*dies hällt mich nicht auf euch zu töten!*
*an der ahdn wachsen zwei eisstacheln*


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

*tritt laut  und schallend lachend aus dem Feuer*
So? Tut es das nicht?
*die Klauen an ihren Händen wachsen noch ein Stück und gehen in Flammen auf*


----------



## Gurk1 (29. November 2009)

*geht grad zu Cysarion als das eis von alleine schmilzt. Er dreht sich um und sieht das Breara ebenfalls aus dem eis ist.*
"Was zum...?!?"
*plötzlich bemerkt er den beißenden geruch von verrottem Fleisch. Er nimmt den Helm ab und spürt eine beißende Kälte auf seinem Gesicht.*
"Wie sind wir nur hier hin gekommen??"
*man hört das summen einer sehne und Grimnas schild wird von einem Knochenpfeil getroffen. Durch den aufprall fliegt der Zwerg mit dem Gesicht in den Schnee und bleibt regungslos liegen*

/ooc Ich hoffe der Rest meldet sich bald auch wieder ^^ langsam wirds öde allein hier ausserhalb des epischen kampfes zu sein /ooc off


----------



## Jabaa (30. November 2009)

*dies kann ich auch*

*kommt auf der anderen seite des feuerwals unversehrt heraus*
*die stacheln an seinen händen werden zu einer faustwaffen klinge*

*das wird nun mal interessant*
*und lauft nicht wider feige weg auf in den kampf*
*kriegerin* *lacht*

*stürmt auf soladra noch im flug zu*


----------



## Soladra (30. November 2009)

*Springt wieder hoch*
Was heißt feige? Ich spiel dein Spel doch die ganze Zeit mit.
*schaut sich in der Arena um, lacht dan auf und hebt etwas vom Boden auf*
Was ist denn das feines?
*hebt die Axt des Todesritters auf und grinst*
Was für ein Zufall, ich muss mir nämlich gerade die Klauen wetzten.
*fährt mit der Kralle über das Metall der Wafffe udn ein markerschütterndes Kreischen ertönt,was ihren feinen Elfenohren, anscheinend nen feuchten Dreck juckt*
Feige wäre, wenn ich die Arena mit Zaubersalz nachziehen und abhauen würde. Was icha llerdings nicht tun werde, das ganbze macht mir ziehmlich Spaß.
*lässt die Axt wieder fallen und grinst den Todesritter frech an*
Wie heißt du eigentlich? Ich meine, wir kämpfen schon eine ganze Wele aber ich kenne deinen Namen nicht. Wäre es nicht nett, wenn ich deinen Namen auf einen geschmackvollen Grabstein meiseln würde, bevor ich dich verbrenne?


----------



## Jabaa (30. November 2009)

*kurz nachdem sie die waffe fallen lässt sieht man wie überall blitzschnell eisdornen herauswachsen die ihren körper durchbort hätten*
*lacht*
*fasse niemals die waffe eines todesritters an*

*ach ihr wollt meinen namen wissen?*
*nun gut ihr sollt ihn erfahren*
*früher hieß ich Menethril. zumindestens als ich noch ein paladin war*
*Nun ist mein name Manroths, oder auch Manroths dunkeleis*
*was der name auf sich hat erfahrt ihr nun!*
*lacht*

*spricht unverständliche worte deren bösartigkeit man gradezu spüren kann*
*nun wird die eisarena tiefschwarz und es formt sich eine kuppel die kein entkommen ermöglicht. oder ein hereinkommen*
*es kommt einem vor als wäre man in einer anderen welt*
*es ist allerdings nicht dunkel obwohl keine lichtquelle erkennbar ist*

*Dieses eis ist mit dunkler energie getränkt und jeder der es berührt spürt unvorstellbare schmerzen*
*das betrifft auch andere todesritter*

*nun zu teil zwei*
*zieht seine waffe zu sich heran*
*in seiner hand formt sich diese waffe plötzlich um in eine stangenwaffe die an beiden ende  als klinge endet*
*sie besteht aus dem gleichen dunklem eis*
*nun beginnen wir das spiel*
*und nun bleibt euch keine andere wahl als zu kämpfen*
*stürmt auf soladra zu*
*egal wohin ihr ausweicht irgendwann werde ich euch treffen als versucht lieber mich vorher zu töten den sonst wird euer zweotes leben nicht ganz so glanzvoll. soladra!. ihr steht an meiner seite!*


----------



## Jabaa (30. November 2009)

/ooc damit der rest nicht ganz alleine sich was ausdenken muss /ooc

*aus allein winkeln der bäume kommen todesritter neulinge, grade erst von ihrer ausbildung aber trotzdem ernst zu nehmende gegner*

*wir werden euch vernichten im namen von Manroths!*

*die umwelt in der umgebung der todesritter stibrt nach und nach ab*


----------



## Lethior (30. November 2009)

*geht zu dem Zwerg und rüttelt leicht an ihm*
Alles klar bei euch?
*sieht sich in dem Wald nach dem Schützen um als er die Todesritter sieht*
Kaum gelernt die Waffe zu halten und schon wieder Lust zu kämpfen? Definitiv die fal...
*Greift mit beiden Händen an seinen Kopf und sackt kurz zusammen*
Was war das denn jetzt?
*schüttelt den Kopf, als wolle er etwas loswerden und stürzt sich dann in den Kampf*


----------



## Thalema (30. November 2009)

/ooc Entschuldigt, dass ich relativ selten was schreiben kann, momentan habe ich einfach viel zu tun. /off

Als Brearas Eishülle bricht, schüttelt sie sich, um die Reste loszuwerden.Sie nimmt ein Fläschchen aus einem Beutel an ihrer Seite und nimmt einen Schluck, wirft es dann Cysiaron zu.

"Trink einen Schluck, Krieger, es vertreibt die Kälte. Spezialrezept aus Nordend!"

Sie sieht, wie der Zwerg von einem Pfeil getroffen und nach hinten geschleudert wird. Sie nimmt ihren Bogen und schießt einen Pfeil in die Richtung. Dann nimmt sie einen zweiten Pfeil und schießt ihn hoch in die Luft. Dort fängt dieser an zu glühen und erhellt im Fallen die Umgegend. Überall sieht man Todesritter, die auf die Gruppe zulaufen. Breara fängt sofort an, in schneller Reihenfolge ihre Pfeile von der Sehne zu schnellen. Dann kniet sie sich nieder und platziert Fallen vor sich. Danach geht sie ein paar schritte zurück.

"Kommt zu mir und hinter mich. Gleich wirds laut!"

Als der erste Todesritter in die Falle tritt, explodiert diese in einem mörderischen Feuerball und zerfetzt den Todesritter. Der zweite tappt in die nächste Falle und wird in einem Eisblock eingeschlossen.

Aus den Augenwinkeln sieht Breara von rechts einen Todesritter auf sich zukommen. Sie rammt ihre Axt mit der einen Schneide in den Boden, so dass die andere Schneide in die Luft steht. Sie macht einen Schritt zurück und holt mit einem gezielten Tritt den Ritter von den Füssen, der durch seinen Schwung getragen in die Axt fällt. Sie greift von hinten in das Genick des Ritters und bricht es mit einer Drehung.

"Gib meine Axt her!" Sie nimmt den Leichnam am Rücken und schmeisst ihn einem vierten Todesritter entgegen, der durch den Aufprall nach hinten taumelt und das Gleichgewicht verliert. Ein Fellblitz erscheint neben dem Todesritter und sein Schrei geht in einem Gurgeln unter, als Phobos ihm den Schädel mit einem Biss zermalmt. 

"Na endlich! Wo warst du die ganze Zeit?" Der Frostsäbler brüllt auf, sein Brüllen ohrenbetäubend. 

Breara reisst die Axt aus dem Boden und rollt sich auf den Rücken und fängt mit der Axt den Schlag eines Ritters, der sich in ihren Rücken geschlichen hat, ab. Im Liegen lässt sie die Axt im Halbkreis über den Boden sausen und zertrennt dem Gegner den rechten Knöchel. Phobos besorgt den Rest. 

"So, Gefährten. Lasst uns diesem Bewegungsschrott ein Ende bereiten!"


----------



## Gurk1 (30. November 2009)

*steht leicht benommen wieder auf*
"Ja... danke"
*sieht die Todesritter und zieht sein schwert und holt das schild vom Rücken.*
*sieht wie ein Todesritter sich zu Linh hinüberbeugt die immer noch bewusstlos auf dem Boden liegt*
"Ohh nein!!! das lässt du bleiben!!"
*ein schild heiliger magie fliegt dem Todesritter entgegen und zertrümmerd seinen Kopf. Ds schild springt noch weiter und wirft noch zwei zu boden. Er packt sich Linh auf die Schulterund läuft ziemlich in die mitte*
"VERTEIDIGUNGSRING!!! JETZT"
*er weiht den boden unter sich, legt Linh wieder ab und stellt sich kampfbereit auf während der nächste Todesritter auf ihn zu läuft*


----------



## Thalema (1. Dezember 2009)

*Breara hört den Ruf von Grimna und eilt auf ihn zu. Plötzlich hört sie hinter sich ein Fauchen und Kratzen von Krallen über Metall und ... auch ein Jaulen. Sie dreht sich um und sieht, wie Phobos mit einem Todesritter kämpft. Von hinten hatte sich aber ebenfalls ein Ghul dem Fröstsäbler genähert und ihm eine klaffende Wunde mit einem Schwert an der Hinterflanke beigebracht. Breara zieht sofort einen Pfeil aus dem Köcher und schießt ihn dem Ghul zwischen diie Rippen. Sie läuft los, nimmt im Laufen die Axt vom Rücken und teilt den Ghul mit einem Schlag in zwei Hälften.

"Ab zu Grimna, Phobos!" brüllt sie dem Frostsäbler zu und holt mit der Axt aus. Phobos lässt sofort vom Todesritter ab, an dessen Brust er sich aufgerichtet hatte und humpelt in Richtung Grimna. Durch Phbos' plötzlichem Loslassen verliert der Todesritter das Gleichgewicht und stolpert nach vorne. Dadurch trifft ihn die Axt nicht mehr seitlich in die Rippen, sondern trennt ihm den Arm ab. Er brüllt auf und rollt sich auf dem Boden ab, als Breara nachsetzt und ihn mit dem Huf auf den Boden drückt. Sie nimmt einen Pfeil aus dem Köcher und rammt ihn dem Ritter durch die Kehle, so dass er ihm an der anderen Seite wieder aus dem Hals kommt und ihn am Boden festnagelt.

Sie will sich gerade umdrehen und zu Grimna laufen, als irgendetwas sich in ihr regt.

"Du warst mal ein Lebewesen" sagt sie, nimmt ihre Axt und trennt dem Todesritter den Kopf ab.

Dann rennt sie los zu Grimna und Phobos, dessen Wunde sie erst einmal heilt. 

"Bleib hier und sorge dafür, dass niemand unbemerkt in unseren Rücken kommt."


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

*hört den ruf des paladins*
*wehrt beide todesritter noch einmal ab und murmelt*
"sorry jungs ich muss los"
*tritt deim einen todesritter gegen das sc hienbein und wird mit einem knackenden geräusch belohnt zieht dem 2. beide schwerter über die brust und bringt sich mit einem eleganten rückwärtssalto näher an grimna*
"so ich bin da wie schauts hier hinten aus?"


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

*hat anscheined gemerkt, dass sie jetzt mit Akrobatischen Leistungen nicht mehr glänzen kann und Kreuzt ihre Gleven vor der Brust, um den Schlag abzuwehren. Von der Wucht taumelt sie zurück und wäre beinahe mit der Wand der Arena in Verbindug gekommen*
Das versteh wer will. Nenst mic h feige, weil ich deinen Atacken ausweiche, benutzt aber eine Waffe mit größerer Reichweite, bei der Schon die kleinste Berührung tödlich wäre.
*greift nun Selbst mit beiden Gleven gleichzeitig an, eine von links unten, die andere von Rechts oben. Der Angriff ist effektiv, allerdings lässt sie dabe ihre Deckung fallen*


----------



## Jabaa (1. Dezember 2009)

/ooc ps es sind todesritter keine guhle denkt nicht dabei an wow^^ /ooc

*zu den todesritter kommen weiter flickwerke und in den bäumen tauchen untote trolle auf die die gegner mit pfeilen zu hageln*
*einer der todesritter: ihr werdet sterben!*
_______________________________

*nein macht euch keine sorgen. euch würde es nicht umbringen aber es wäre auch nicht angenehm*
*aber ich muss euch recht geben so ganz fair ist das ja nicht* *lacht*

*die stangenwaffe verformt sich und es bilden sich zwei kurzschwerter aus dunklem eis*

*springt weit zurück gegen eine wand des eises und verschwindet plötzlich*
*zwei ebenbilder tauchen auf komplett aus eis die auf soladra zustürmen*
*als sie kurz vor ihr sind springt Manroths hinter ihr aus dem eis und kreuzt die klingen um soladras kehle*
*die zwei eisebenbilder laufen imemr noch auf sie zu*

*nun... entweder ihr ihr fangt an zu kämpfen doer ihr sterbt*

/ooc ich stehe hinter dir und die klingen kreuzen sich vor deiner kehle. nur damit du weist was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

*schluckt vernehmlich*
Scheiße...
*grinst voller Galgenhumor*
Das wars dann wohl, oder?
*zuckt mit den Schultern und lässt die Waffen fallen. Das Metall schlägt mit einem hellem Klirren auf dem gefrorenen Boden auf*
Du bringst mich eh um und machst aus mit eine Todesritterin. Deshalb hat dein Boss dich doch geschickt. Warum sollte ich mich dann noch wehren?
*schiehlt nach hinten*
Na los, bringen wirs hinter uns. Aber du tust mir trotzdem Leid,Manroths. Du tust mir echt leid.


----------



## Gurk1 (1. Dezember 2009)

*hebt schützend den Schild der 5 Pfeile abblockt aber dennoch treffen viele ihr ziel. Sie durchschlagen die Füße oder bleiben schmerzvoll in den armen stecken*
"Ahh....!!"
*ein Lichtblitz erfüllt ihn und ein großteil der wunden wachsen direkt wieder zu. Er hat keine Zeit nach Breara oder Drizzt zu gucken da direkt eine zweite Welle Pfeile auf dem Weg ist*


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

*ihre langen Ohren zucken in Richtung Wald, wendet dann das ganze Gesicht dem wald zu*
*leise*
Oh nein, was wenn Drizzt etwas passiert...
*sieht, dass die meterhohe Feuersäule immernoch brennt, schließt die Augen und bewegt lautlos die Lippen, worauf sich die eine große Säule in mehrere Kleinere auflöst, vom Boden trennt und in Richtung Wald schießt. An den oberen Enden scheinen sich gestalten zu bilden*
*tränen fließen unter ihren geschlossenen Augen hervor*
*flüstert*
Das ist alles, was ich für euch tun kann.
*atment tief durch und reckt stolz das Kinn vor und macht die Augen weider auf, um dem Tod ins Auge zu blicken*


----------



## Jabaa (1. Dezember 2009)

*erlich gesagt war es meine entscheidung euch zu töten*
*lacht*

*die zwei eis ebenbilder stehen nun vor soladra mit dem schwert in einer haltung um ihren körper zu durchboren*

*aber das ihr so leicht das handtuch werft*


*sieht wie tränen auf den boden tropen und kann deutlich soladras gesicht in der spiegelung der klinge sehen*

*der todesritter wirkt wie abwesend*


----------



## Gurk1 (1. Dezember 2009)

*die zweite Welle Pfeile trifft ein. Grimna bekommt diesmal einen in den unterschenkel wodurch er zu boden fällt. Er reißt den Pfeil aus der Wunde murmelt wütend ein paar Worte worauf die Wunde wieder zu wächst.*
*knurrt*
"schon besser...!"
*mühsam rappelt er sich wieder auf und sieht wie zwei Drachen aus Dämonischen Feuer in den Wald fliegen.*
"Beim Licht sie lebt noch... nun möge sie auch meine hilfe bekommen."
*konzentriert spricht er einige worte deren kraft zu spüren ist. und aus dem Himmel sinkt das Abbild eines Naaru in die Arena.*
"Hoffen wir es hilft."
*grinsend hebt er den schild und wartet auf die nun heranstürmenden Todesritter*


----------



## ipercoop (1. Dezember 2009)

*Linh öffnet langsam ihre Augen und beißt die Zähne zusammen und versucht sich hinzusetzen , irgendwie*
Pah als ob mich das umhaut.. *gibt ein schmerzerfülltes Geräusch heraus* Au
*packt mit einer Hand die herumliegende Tasche und zieht einen Froststoffverband heraus und bandagiert sich*
*schreit leise aber so das man es hören kann* ist bei euch ... alles ok?


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

*sieht, wie ein geisterhafter Naruu von Himmel kommt und am Schild des Todesritters zerschellt*
*murmmelt* 
Das hättest du dir auch denken können, Gimna.


----------



## Jabaa (2. Dezember 2009)

/ooc die arnea ist komplett zu weder unter noch über der arena ist ein reinkommen möglich /ooc

*ein fehler*
*Manroths lacht*

*aus dem licht des naaru wird dunkle schattenmagie die zurück zu dem zauberer fliegt*

*so einfach ist das nun auch nicht... es ist immerhin an mich gebunden*

*und nun zu euch*
*ein unerkennbares geisterhaftes wesen erscheint, doch kaum erkennbar*
*lass sie in frieden*
*das wesen verschwindet wieder*
*niemals!*
*nimmt die schwerter weg und tritt soladra in den rücken auf das sie in richtung wand fällt*
*die eisebenbilder scheinen sich in der anwesenheit des geistes aufgelöst zu haben*


----------



## Gurk1 (2. Dezember 2009)

/ooc sie kann was rausschicken ich aber net rein ^^ schade eig /ooc off

*er blockt den schlag der Runenwaffe und rammt dem Todesritter dsa schwert in den Bauch der dauraufhin zusammenbricht. im hintergrund sieht er wie die Naaru kopie zerschellt und als dunkler strahl wieder auf ihn zurück kommt*
*er kniet sich hin und lässt seinen schild heilig vergrößern. Der Strahl trifft auf die barriere und es scheint als ob sie standhalten. Konzentriert hält er den schild aufrecht als plötzlich der Todesritter ihm gegens bein schlägt. Durch die kurze unkonzentriertheit bricht die Barriere und hüllt Grimna vollständig ein.*


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

*ist von der Tat des Todesritters komplett überrascht und versucht noch, den Schwung abzufangen, schafft es aber nicht und kracht gegen die Wand. Ein schwarzer Blitzt leuchtet auf*
AHHHHHHHHH!
*Ihr peinerfülltes Kreischen ist so laut und gellend, dass selbst ein Schwerhöriger Oger hinter dem Wald zusammenschrecken würde*
*fällt nach hinten, rollt von der Wand weg und und krümmt sich zusammen,  nur um kurz darauf den Rücken durchzubiegen, als ob sie gleich zerbrechen würde. Nach einer weile bleibt sie am ganzen Körper zitternd und leise wimmernd liegen, kraftlos, die langen blauen Haare verdecken das Gesicht*

/oooc ich hab es nur gemacht da er in einem voherigen Post geschriben hat, dass die Arena oben zu ist und da er eindeutig mächtiger sein muss als du ist dein zauber wurkungslos gewesen /ooc off


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

*schlägt einem Todesritter den Kopf ab und rennt anschließend zu Grimna*
Alles klar bei dir?
*versucht ihn aus der Dunkelheit zu ziehen, wird aber von der Macht auf den Rücken geworfen. Zwei Todesritter rammen ihre Schwerter in den Boden und überkreuzen sie über dem Hals von Chrysanthus*


----------



## Gurk1 (2. Dezember 2009)

*in der Dunkelheit wird ein leichtes leuchten Sichtbar. Das leuchten bewegt sich sich langsam aber stetig auf das ende der schattensäule zu. Kaum hat Grimna den schattenstrahl verlassen verschwindet das heilige schild um ihn herum. In der Hand trägt er die alte Runenwaffe vom Todesritter jedoch leuchten die Runen nun voller Licht.*
*er schaut ungläubig an sich herunter und sieht seinen ganzen Körper noch strahlen*
"Die Vergeltung ruft!!!"
*das leuchten seines Körper zeiht aus den Gliedmaßen hinaus und bildet wieder flügel an seinem Rücken.*
*grinsend läuft er auf die Todesritter zu die Chrysanthus am boden halten. Mit einem kräftigen schlag zerteilt er beide worauf die Reste sofort zu asche zerfallen.*
*er streckt die Hand aus und hilft Chrysanthus hoch*
"Danke mir ging es nie besser!"


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

*greift die Hand und versucht aufzustehen*
Dann mal los...
*zieht die Hand so schnell wieder zurück, dass er wieder im Dreck landet. Als er seinen Plattenhandschuh auszieht, sieht man an seiner Hand dicke Brandblasen*
Ich glaube ich komme doch alleine hoch...
*zieht sich den Handschuh wieder an und steht mühsam auf*
Ich weiß ja nicht was euch da grade passiert ist, aber ich glaube die wollen es unbedingt mal erfahren.
*deutet grinsend auf die Todesritter die einen Kreis um die beiden ziehen*


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

*eine der Feurloren, die umherfliegen, bildet einen Kreis um Grimna und Chrysanthus und verhindert, dass die Todesritter näher kommen*


----------



## Gurk1 (2. Dezember 2009)

*nickt und grinst bei Soladras feuerwand*
"das wird kaum noch nötig sein denk ich."
*mit nur einer handbewegung wird der ring wieder zur feuersäule und bahnt sich seinen weg durch die massen.*
"Chrysanthus bist du bereit?!?"
*er rennt los und beginnt auf den ersten Todesritter einzuschlagen*


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

/ooc ich schrei den halben Wald zusammen und keinen störts? Pha! /ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (2. Dezember 2009)

/ooc ach komm ich war in nem schattenstrahl und bis auf Lethiors chreibt hier ja keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Schattestrahl /= taub /ooc off


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

*grinst den Zwerg an*
Aber immer.
*Zieht einen Todesritter mit einem finsteren Strahl durch die Flammensäule, der jedoch statt zu kämpfen immernoch brennend in eine Gruppe von Todesrittern rennt und diese ebenfalls anzündet. Chrysanthus kann sich ein kurzes Lachen nicht verkneifen, als er zusieht wie immer mehr brennende Todesritter über das Schlachtfeld rennen*
Das könnte einfacher werden als wir dachten.
*Mit einem metallischen Kreischen prallt das Schwert eines immernoch brennenden Todesritters von seinem Brustpanzer ab. Chrysanthus wehrt den nächsten Schlag mit seinem Schwert ab und enthauptet den Todesritter mit einem wuchtigen Schlag. Immer mehr der brennenden Todesritter scheinen sich zu beruhigen und kommen wieder auf Grimna und Chrysanthus zu*
Es könnte aber auch alles wesentlich komplizierter werden...

/ooc Du kannst uns ruhig wegsterben, interessiert hier eh keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (2. Dezember 2009)

/ooc wir können dir ja nicht helfen und wenn wir Jabaa fragen ist die arena bestimmt schalldicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nix gegen dich ^^) /ooc off

*steht wieder bei Chrysanthus  und kramt aus seiner Tasche ein kleines Fläschen. Griman wirft das fläschen in die mitte der Todesritter. Die strahlend blaue flüssigkeit löscht die Feuer und gleichzeitig beginnt sich die Haut der Todesritter aufzulösen.*
*grimna lacht*
"WEIHWASSER AUS STRATHOLME!! WUSSTE DAS ES MIR NOCH HILFT!!"
*während die Todesritter sich langsam wieder organisieren. Nimmt Grimna einen schluck aus einer anderen Flasche und wächst auf die Größe eines Menschen heran*


----------



## Jabaa (2. Dezember 2009)

/ooc schalldicht ist es nicht.  nur müsst ihr auch nicht da kämpfen ihr könnt auch zur arena kommen und da euch feidne ausdenken. einen schritt müsst ihr selbst tuhen ich kann euch ja nicht steuer.  ich glaub den kampf kann man als film drehen XD /ooc

*geht rüber zu soladra und verwandelt seine schwerter in ein großes zacken ebstücktes schwert*
*stellt sich neber sie und hällt das schwert über sie um einen gnadenstoß auszuführen*

*plötzlich wieder diese stimme*
*lass sie gehen. erinnerst du dich nicht?*
*Bruder!*

*lässt die waffe neber soladra fallen und weicht kurze schritte zurück*

*lass mich in ruhe!*
*packt soladras arm und wirft sie in die andere richtung der arena*


----------



## Gurk1 (2. Dezember 2009)

/ooc ich mein ich hab meinen pala ja grad in enrage versetzt ^^ ich guck mal was mir so einfällt. Aber ich denk mal soladra fliegt "hoffentlich" gegen die Wand dann bekommen wir das auch mit und holen sie da raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc off


----------



## Cysiaron (3. Dezember 2009)

*knurrt kehlig*
"feige bastarde. magie und glitzerkram. eine axt im kopf hat noch niemand überlebt."


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

*wird von Manroths gegen die Wand geschleudert, die sich an dieser stelle auftut und sie enschließt. Ihre Schreie werden immer gellender, um dann abrupt abzubrechen. Die wand öffenet sich wieder*
*rollt heraus und bleibt fast bewegungslos liegen und keucht*
*flüstert*
Lass es aufhören.


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

*hat alle hände voll zu tun die angreifenden todesritter abzuwehren als er plötzlich einen schrei vernimmt*
"Soladra"
*keucht er*
"ich muss ihr helfen! Schafft ihr diese schwächlinge auch ohne mich?"


----------



## Jabaa (3. Dezember 2009)

*rennt auf soladra zu mut dem schwert in der hand*

*in der mitte der arena bleibt er plötzlich stehen*

*die stimmme erscheint wieder*
*lass sie leben!*
*Bruder!*

*Manroths schreit und plötzlich zerspringt die dunkeleisarena und verschwindet*
*kurz dnach breitet sich blitzschnell um Manroth in alle richtungen eis aus und friert alles in seiner umgebung ein*
*nun soladra ist nicht eingefroren und man kann einen geisterhaften schimmer erkennnen*

*Verschwinde!*


----------



## Jabaa (3. Dezember 2009)

*kreaturen und geschöpfe die sich in die nähe von soladra oder Manroth wagen werden blitzschnell eingefroren oder durch eissäulen aufgespießt*

*eisige schockwellen strömen immer wieder von Manroth aus*


/ooc nein keine attacke XD /ooc


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

*ohne auf eine antwort zu warten sprintet er los seine geliebte zu retten*
"ich muss es schaffen..."
*setzt über einen umgestürzten baumstamm hinweg und sieht wie die arena in sich zusammenfällt*
"was zum teufel?"
*rennt weiter und sieht den Todesritter von dem immer mehr eislanzen ausgehen*
*die gefahr ignorierend rennt er weiter auf soladra zu*
"Schatz ich..."
*stockender atem als eine der eislanzen seine schulter durchschlägt und ihn in die luft hebt*
"argh..."
*ein schmerzerfülltes grunzen entringt sich seiner kehle und er flüstert*
"es tut mir leid"


----------



## Gurk1 (3. Dezember 2009)

*zerschlägt gerade einen Todesritter als er sieht wie Drizzt auf die Arena zuläuft und aufgespießt wird*
"Schwachsinniger Narr!!"
*seine Füße vom heiligen Licht umgeben lassen das eis einfach schmelzen sodass eine schneiße zu drizzt entsteht. Er schlägt mehrmals auf die Eissäule und fällt sie wie einen baum. Drizzt ist in einer wolke aus Eis nicht mehr zu sehen.*


----------



## Jabaa (3. Dezember 2009)

/ooc sorry aber so einfach sit das trotzdem nicht denkt das das eis quasi einen willen hat /ooc

*kurz nachdem das eis wegschmolz strömt neues nach um alle wesen wegzuhalten*

*Manroths steht immer noch an der stelle und eis versucht ihn in griff zu halten*

*durch die stimme die imemrwieder auftaucht verfällt er in eine raserei und doch bewegt er sich kaum*

*eis strömt immer noch aus und fällt sogar über die geisel her*


----------



## Jabaa (3. Dezember 2009)

*man hört leise zwei stimmen*

*eine liebevolle stimme und eine stimme die einen schon beim hören frieren lässt*
*diese stimmen sind wie in einem streit verwickelt um das leben von soladra*

*trotz allem scheint das eis einen bogen um soladra zu machen*


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

*blinzelt verwirrt und rappelt sich mit immernoch schmerzverzerrten Gesicht auf. Sieht ihren Liebsten, der von der Eislanze aufgespießt wird und reißt die Augen auf*
*Ihre Augen werden nun ganz und gar blutrot, nur die Pupillen werden Schwarz. Außerdem verschwindent sämtliche Humanität aus ihrem Blick und lässt nur eines zurück: Mordlust*
*wendet sich dem Todesritter, der mit sich selbst zu kämpfen hat, zu. Die Stimmen kann sie anscheinend nicht hören*
*knurrt markerschütternt und springt wie ein wildes Tier auf Manroths zu, die klauenbewehreten Hände außgesteckt, auf denen leichte Flammen tanzen*
*schlägt fauchend die Klauen in seine Schultern. Sie hat sich anscheinend überhaupt nicht mehr unter Kontrolle*


----------



## Gurk1 (3. Dezember 2009)

*spürt den starken machtkampf worauf sich sein blick wieder dem Todesritter gilt. Er sieht wie Soladra den Todesritter angreift und auf ihn einschlägt*
*erstaunt*
"Beim Licht was ist da los?!?!"
*er läuft weiter jedoch wird das Licht an seinen Füßen immer schwächer. Nur einige meter vor soladra verschwindet ds licht und das eis beginnt seine beine zu "verschlingen". Er schlägt mit dem stiel der axt danach und bekommt sich mit einem bein befreit. Schon nach dem ersten schritt steckt er tiefer drin als vorher. Das eis wächst an ihm hoch bis er sich nicht mehr bewegen kann und stoppt dann.*
"SOLADRA!!! DRIZZT LEBT KOMM ZU SINNEN!!!"


----------



## Lethior (3. Dezember 2009)

*Rennt zu Grimna und weicht dabei den aus dem Boden wachsenden Eissäulen aus*
Sieht aus als könntest du Hilfe gebrauchen.
*sieht an sich herunter und bemerkt, dass seine Beine fast komplett von Eis umschlungen sind und grinst verlegen*
Ich anscheinend auch...


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

*faucht die beiden an wie ein Tier, das man um seine Beute bringen will, und schickt zwei schwarze Blitze los, die die Eisfesseln sprengen. Schwarze funken tanzen jetzt auf dem Boden an jeder stellen, wo einer der beiden den Fuß aufsetzt. Das Eis bleibt von ihen weg*
*zieht die Klauen schräg nach unten,so dass auf der Haut Manroths ein blutendes Kreuz entsteht*


----------



## Jabaa (3. Dezember 2009)

*durch die attacke und die gestalten veränderung kommt manroths wieder zu sinne*

*lässt eine eislanze enstehen und bort sie reflexartig in die seite von soladra*
*danach springt er erstmal zurück*

*hustet erschöpft von dem machtkampf in seinen gedanken*

*inzwichen fängt das eis an riesige dornen zu bilden um weiterhin leute vor dem eingreifen zu hindern*


*sterbt*
*stürmt auf soladra zu mit hände die aus dunkeleisüberzogen sind und dornen gebildet haben*
*kurz bevor bei soladra ist kommt wieder die beruigende stimme: BRUDER!*
*er verliert die kontrolle und anstatt soladra direckt zu treffen erwicht er sie nur an der seiter und rutscht dann weiter auf dem eis weg*
*die stimme erscheint wieder*
*plötzlich tauchen unkonrtollierbare eisdornen aus dem boden auf die überall hervorwachsen und kein bestimmtes ziel verfolgen*

*Manroths schreit*
*der gedankenkampf geht wieder los*


/ooc das ist kein kampf mehr das ist zerstückelung einzelner mosnter xD /ooc


----------



## Jabaa (3. Dezember 2009)

/ooc soladra dein postkasten ist voll man kann dir nichts mehr senden *hust* /ooc


----------



## Gurk1 (3. Dezember 2009)

*dreht sich grinsend zum Todesritter*
"wenigstens haben wir hier eine gute sicht. Wenn soladra es nicht schafft bringt er sich selber um..."
*hockt sich hin und verfolgt das spektakel*

/ooc mir sind die guten ideen der befreiung ausgegangen deshalb guck ich mal was zu ^^ /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

/ooc  ihr seid frei /ooc off

*sprigt weg und erwischt geschickt einen Eisdorn, der sich gerade aus dem Boden bohrt, als sprungstütze und breitet i der Luft ihre dunkeln Flügel aus, die vor schwarzer Magie förmlich triefen,  erst scheint sie auf Manroths zuzuhalten, dannn schlägt sie in der Luft einen schafen Haken und fliegt zu Drizzt. Ihre Verletzung lässt sie anscheinend vollkommen kalt, obwohl schwarz das Dämonenblut an ihrer Rüstung hinunter rinnt*


----------



## Jabaa (4. Dezember 2009)

*als soladra abdreht schießen dornen ind die höhe und boren sich in die flügel hinein*

*zur selben zeit bei Manroths*

*die geisterhafte erscheinung taucht nun richtig auf und man erkennt eine nachtelfe die soladra gar nicht so unähnlich aussieht*
*Bruder!*

*Manroths weicht erschrocken zurück*
*Nethilia?*

*Manroths fällt auf die knie und wieder erschienen eisdornen*

*brecht den bann bruder! ihr seid icht das monster wa sihr darstellt*

*Manroths brüllt*

*ihr seid nun so weit entfernt, nun löst euren bann!!!*

*Manroths spricht mit einer stimme die gar nicht seiner ist*
*ihr werdet ihn niemals zurück bekommen*

*blickt zu soladra... helft ihm. bitte!*


----------



## Gurk1 (4. Dezember 2009)

*Grimna ist so gebannt von dem schauspiel mit dem nachtelfen geist das er erst gar nicht bemerkt das die die eisigen Fesseln verschwunden sind. erst nach einigen sekunden schaut er an sich runter und bemerkt das er frei ist.*
"Beim Licht...?!?"
*Ohne weiter nachzudenken läuft er auf den knienden Todesritter zu und weicht dabei geschickt den wahllos herausspießenden eidornen aus. Als er endlich bei dem Todesritter ankommt. Er hebt die Axt zum letzten streich dennoch führt er ihn noch nicht aus.*


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

*flucht ziehmlich dreckig*
ICH WEIß JA NICHT, WASS DU DIR VOSTELLST, DU SCHLOSSGESPENST, ABER...
*scheint die Nachtelfe zu erkennen. In genau diesem Moment reißen ihre Flügel und sie Stürzt den messerscharfen Eisdornen entgegen*


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Jabaa schrieb:


> *kurz nachdem sie die waffe fallen lässt sieht man wie überall blitzschnell eisdornen herauswachsen die ihren körper durchbort hätten*
> *lacht*
> *fasse niemals die waffe eines todesritters an*
> 
> ...


Ihr spielt hier alle ein wenig eigenartig, aber du scheinst "Rp versauen" zur Kunstvform erhoben zu haben.
Rollenspiel heisst nicht "ICH BIN EIN OBERKILLER/SUPERKRIEGER UND PWNE HIER RUM"
Es ist so scheisse dumm von dir, so nen kack wie 
*kurz nachdem sie die waffe fallen lässt sieht man wie überall blitzschnell eisdornen herauswachsen die ihren körper durchbort hätten*
*nun wird die eisarena tiefschwarz und es formt sich eine kuppel die kein entkommen ermöglicht. oder ein hereinkommen*
*Dieses eis ist mit dunkler energie getränkt und jeder der es berührt spürt unvorstellbare schmerzen*
*in seiner hand formt sich diese waffe plötzlich um in eine stangenwaffe die an beiden ende  als klinge endet*


Es geht nicht darum moeglichst viele effekte zu erzeugen, wenn man rollenspiele betreibt! Charakrere brauchen einen CHARAKTER, eine PERSOENLICHKEIT. Und es ist nicht das ziel der beste zu sein


----------



## Jabaa (5. Dezember 2009)

/ooc was willst du eigentlich? ich übernehme die rolle des gegners der durch den lichking manipuliert wird und große unkontrollierbare kräfte freisetzt und gleichzeitigt versucht die vergangenheit ihn wieder zurück zu holen....  mich dich doch nicht irgendwo ein und zudem greife ich nur indirekt an ich töte keinen sondenr sorge nur dafür das sie nicht so einfach durchkommen.  man man man spam wo anders /ooc

*obwohl grimna neber manroths steht bemerkt dieser es gar nicht da er vom machtkampf der kontrolle seines körpers total abwesend ist*

*weiterhin brechen eisdornen aus dem boden, inzwichen ohne ziel*
*man kann förmlich spüren wie energie sich ihren freien weg bahnt*

*...*


/ooc so muss grad mal stoff überlegen. ich helf dann morgen wieder beim finale  oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. aber ich überlass es ruhig euch schickt mir auch gerne ein paar ideen. /ooc


----------



## ipercoop (5. Dezember 2009)

/ooc Ich checks grad irgendwie nicht - die Arena war doch überall zu wie kommt Grimna da rein?!
Achso Dragon1 sorry aber les dir erstmal alles durch vielleicht verstehst du dann mal was er darstellen soll und ich find es so eigentlich auch ok? Musst dich doch nicht einmischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /off


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Jabaa schrieb:


> /ooc was willst du eigentlich? ich übernehme die rolle des gegners der durch den lichking manipuliert wird und große unkontrollierbare kräfte freisetzt und gleichzeitigt versucht die vergangenheit ihn wieder zurück zu holen....  mich dich doch nicht irgendwo ein und zudem greife ich nur indirekt an ich töte keinen sondenr sorge nur dafür das sie nicht so einfach durchkommen.  man man man spam wo anders /ooc
> 
> *obwohl grimna neber manroths steht bemerkt dieser es gar nicht da er vom machtkampf der kontrolle seines körpers total abwesend ist*
> 
> ...


aber du uebertreibst einfach unglaublich...naja egal...ihr spielt hier nicht ich, und scheinbar spielen hier alle so...


----------



## ipercoop (5. Dezember 2009)

/ooc Was interessiert dich das wie wir spielen?


----------



## Jabaa (5. Dezember 2009)

/ooc naja manche leute müssen in beiträge gehen und stören. es interessiert hir wirklich keinen was deine meinung ist. wenn hir jemand was nicht passst schreibt er des in der privaten anchricht. achso... die arena ist schon lange schutt ^^ /ooc


----------



## Thalema (6. Dezember 2009)

*Breara unterstützt die Kämpfer mit Pfeilhageln so gut sie vermag, Phobos warnt sie mit einem vernehmlich laten Knurren, wenn etwas sich von hinten nähert. Mit immer wechselnden Attacken aus Pfeilen gelingt es ihr, Verwirrung in den Reihen der Todesritter zu säen und ihre Gefährten zu unterstützen. Dabei bemerkt sie kaum, was hinter ihr los ist. Erst als auch Grimna aus ihrem Blickfeld verschwindet, wendet sie sich um und sieht, wie der Dom zusammenfällt und bekommt die Geschehnisse um den Todesritter mit. Sie sendet einen Letzten Pfeilhagel in Richtung der Todesritter und rennt auf die Gefährten zu. 

"Aber hallo, wollt ihr denn den Spass alleine haben?"

Sie sendet gerade einen Leuchtpfeil in die Mitte der Kämpfenden. als sie plötzlich von hinten eine ölige Stimme hört.

"Aber Breara, wer wird denn gehen wollen, die Feier ist doch hier!". 

Brearas Schritt stockt ... auch Phobos ist irritiert. Beide kennen diese Stimme. Breara dreht sich um und sieht einen großen Troll in einer Rüstung der Todesritter in einiger Entfernung von ihr stehen. Er scheint irgendwie zu verschwimmen, seine Konturen sind nicht eindeutig, aber seine Stimme ist leider zu deutlich zu hören. 

Die Stimme bekommt neben dem öligen einen schmierigen Klang, der magenmäßig kaum zu ertragen ist.

"Du wolltest doch deinen alten Freund Drakkuru nicht so einfach verlassen, oder, Breara? Nicht nachdem du ihn beim Lichkönig so reingeritten hast, oder, Breara? Der war richtig sauer und hat mich richtig rund gemacht ... aber irgendwie fand er es jetzt mordsspassig, mir zu sagen, dass hier eine alte Freundin auf mich warten würde. Wir sollten uns mal über unsere letzte Begegnung unterhalten!"

Aus dem verwaschenen Umriss des Trolls schiesst eine lilafarbene Kugel auf Breara und Phobos zu, die in einer Explosion schwarzen Lichts zerbirst. Als der Spuk vorbei ist, ist von Breara und Phobos nichts mehr zu sehen ...


/ooc Sorry, ich bin momentan zu heftig im Beruf angespannt. Ich schreibe mich deswegen mal kurz aus der Geschichte raus, um sie nicht weiter zu behindern. Habt viel Spass und lasst euch nicht irritieren *g* /off


----------



## Jabaa (6. Dezember 2009)

/ooc solada führ du ruhig mal die geschichte weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. und auch der rest der möchte. Sucht euch aus wies enden soll ich habe ja en anfang gemacht ^^ /ooc


----------



## Soladra (6. Dezember 2009)

/ooc ich fall mit zerrissenen flügln in richtung eisdornen/ooc off


----------



## Jabaa (9. Dezember 2009)

/ooc ich werde die story nun wieder zum uhrsprung zurück führen  und hoffe auf emhr posts /ooc

*Soladra fällt immer weiter richtung dornen*

*ein lauter rums ertöhnt und soladra verschwindet in einer wolke aus herauf gewirbeltem dreck*
*man sieht wie der eisdorn wie ein baum aus der wolke heraus fällt und beim aufprallen kommt ein zweiter rums*

*nach und nach legt sich die wolke*
*man sieht wie Fayer gerade soladra wieder auf die beine stellt*

*Das ging ja gerade noch so gut*
*geht richtung des Todesritters*
*greft dessen schädel und schlägt ihn auf das eis*

*ein schmerzhaftes schreien erscheint kurz*

*Immer noch im bann des lich und trotzdem im kampf*

*Wir bräuchten eine priester der in seine gedanken eingreift und die kontrolle bricht sowie denr est davon befreit. Dies ist die einzige möglichkeit oder er wierd mit seinem tode die komplette energie freilassen was euer tot hieße*


----------



## Gurk1 (9. Dezember 2009)

*blickt verwundert auf Fayer und senkt die axt*
"Fayer!?...Beim Licht!!... Wo kommst du denn her???"


----------



## Soladra (9. Dezember 2009)

Danke, Fayer.
*hustet und spuckt ein bisschen Blut aus, dass gefriert, noch bevor es den Boden berührt und klirrent auf dem Boden zerbricht*
Ich hätte eine bessere Idee: Kopf abreißen und die Magie auf das Eis lenken
*hustet  nochmal und flucht so übel, dass selbst einem Zwerg die Schamesröte ins Gesicht geschossen wäre*
Das Eis zerbriht und wir können dem Lichkönig seinen Kopf per Post schicken, zusamme mit einem nettten Brief, in den wir schreiben...
*bricht mitten im Satz ab und starrt auf einen Punkt über über dem Todesritter, als könne sie dort etwas erkennen*


----------



## Jabaa (9. Dezember 2009)

*Ich war nie wirklich fort von euch*

*Zeigt auf einen adler der am himmel kreißt sowie auf einen panter der sich im gebüsch versteckt*
*Alles habe ich nun auch nicht verlernt, auch wenn sie nicht mehr so ganz frewillig eine verbindung tragen*

*Es wäre im grunde das beste soladra aber seht ihn euch an*
*Es wäre schlauer ihn frei zu geben, da er sich am lich persönlich rächen wird...

*betrachtet weiter den todesritter der von dem streit in seinen gedanken immer noch an der gleichen stelle liegt*

*Zudem, ...
*Schaut auf den geist der elfin*
*Diese Elfe selbst unter der kontrolle des lichs steht*
*Und er sie wohl kaum dort lassen würde*

*Obwohl sie lange nicht geschwister in form des blutes sind. So lebten sie bei der gleichen familie, hatten die gleiche Mutter, kämpften und lebten immer zusammen,... und starben. Zusammen. Und ich stehe in ihrer schuld und aus diesem grund werden sie nicht sterben*


----------



## Gurk1 (10. Dezember 2009)

*blickt sich missmutig um*
"Nun ja... Ich will dir nicht widersprechen. Aber vielleicht könntest du uns mal sagen wo wir sind?? Ist das hier nur eine Illusion vom eisigen Land oder sind wir wirklich hier??"


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

*denkt nach, greift sich aber plötzlich an den Hals, als würde sie keine Luft  mehr bekommen. Ein kleine Pentagrammanhänger an ihrem Hals leuchtet kurz auf und auf einmal ist sie weg*


----------



## Jabaa (12. Dezember 2009)

*wo wir hir sind?*

*da wo wir immer waren*

*Nu durch die machtkämpfe um seine kontrolle strömt die energie die der lichkönig ihm gab aus und hat keien kontrolle*


*doch handelt schnell*

*hm was soladra nun wieder vor hat...*


----------



## Deck5 (18. Dezember 2009)

*acc dies ist mein char
 und ich hoffe das bald nen post kommt der mir erklärt was los ist damit ich mitmischen kann
Fearofevil=name
Geschlecht=männlich
Rasse:Mensch
Klasse:paladin
Anderes:in einer großen plattenrüstung gehüllt noch recht junger argentumchampion


----------



## Gurk1 (19. Dezember 2009)

/ooc endlich mal wieder einer der schreibt ^^. Ach und Deck... nenn deinen char um wir sind ein RP Forum!!! /ooc off

"Nun ja... mir kam es so vor als ob wir plötzlich in Nordend wären...."
*plötzlich wie aus dem nichts steht ein verwirrter Argentumpaladin neben dem spektakel. Kurz bevor er von einem eisstachel aufgespießt wird rammt Grimna ihn zur seite und schlitzt sich dabei das bein auf*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

occ ok er heißt dann eleniar occ off

Der auf einmal dort stehende paladin weicht den restlichen eispitzen aud als wären sie in zeitlupe aus dem boden geschoßen heilt schnell das bein von grinna und weicht weiter hin aus und sagt ,, mhh wo bin ich denn hier ich habe gerade doch noch geschlafen na egal ´´ erzündet ein paar lichtstrahlen die auf die eisspitzen zufliegen und diese zerspringen auch sofort´´mhh hier gehts echt zur sache *der paladin grinst ein bisschen *
Übungkann ich gut gebrauchen´´ 

occ steht der todeasritter noch und ist er immer noch böse??occ off


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

*occ mein gott ne  schreibt keiner was mehr hier hin?? das wird so einmahlich langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 occ off*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

ümhüllt sich mit einem besoders starken gottesschild und wirkt einen kanaliesierenden zauber auf den todesritter und spricht die worte *akara mirund eras turkin* immer und immer wieder


----------



## Lethior (11. Februar 2010)

[font="Arial, sans-serif"]"Jetzt ist aber Schluss!" Die Stimme der Waisenmatrone schnitt dem Gnom das Wort ab und machte den Kindern unmissverständlich klar, dass die Geschichte jetzt ein Ende hatte. "Jetzt schon?" "Nur noch ein paar Minuten!" "Aber die Geschichte ist doch noch gar nicht vorbei!" Die Kinder des Waisenhaus waren über die Worte der Matrone alles andere als erfreut. Genervt verdrehte die Matrone die Augen "Ihr habt schon beim letzten Mal länger Zeit bekommen und wir verpassen noch das Abendessen wenn wir noch länger hier bleiben." Traurig sah eins der Mädchen Lethior mit großen Augen an "Sag doch bitte was!" Der alte Gnom schüttelte lächelnd den Kopf "Es wird wirklich Zeit für euch zurück zu gehen, ich erzähle euch den Rest der Geschichte beim nächsten Mal." Enttäuscht standen die Kinder auf und klopften sich das Gras des Parks von ihren Kleidern. Ein paar von ihnen maulten noch ein bisschen, doch schließlich gingen sie alle in Richtung des Kathedralenplatzes. Erleichtert seufzte die Matrone "Danke, dass du dich um die Kleinen kümmerst" "Kein Problem, mache ich doch gerne." Kaum hatte die Matrone zu den Kindern aufgeschlossen und war außer Hörweite, drehte sich Lethior lächelnd zu dem Gebüsch hinter sich. "Du glaubst wohl, ich hätte dich nicht bemerkt, Sola?" Kichernd trat Soladra aus dem Schatten "Anscheinend haben wohl nicht nur Elfen gute Ohren. Kann es sein, dass du die Geschichte etwas aufpoliert hast? Ich kann mich nur an eine harmlose Kneipenschlägerei erinnern..." Etwas verlegen antwortete der Gnom "Die Kinder sind ziemlich anspruchsvoll, mit so etwas geben sie sich nicht mehr zufrieden" "Und da reichen deine beißwütigen Eichhörnchen wohl nicht mehr." Grinsend schüttelte Lethior den Kopf "Die Geschichte wirst du wohl nie vergessen, was? Willst du mitkommen und noch ein bisschen in alten Zeiten schwelgen?" "Ich würde sehr gerne, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es gut wäre wenn mich zu viele Leute hier sehen und ich muss auch noch einige andere, sehr wichtige Dinge erledigen. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal." Kaum hatte sie zu Ende gesprochen, öffnete sich hinter ihr ein grün schimmerndes Portal, durch das sie, dem Gnom zum Abschied winkend, schritt und kurz darauf verschwand. Mit einem glücklichen Lächeln ging der Gnom zurück zur Tiefenbahn und dachte an die alten Zeiten zurück, die er erleben durfte und ging in Gedanken auch schon die Pläne für eine neue Konstruktion durch, die nicht in so einer Katastrophe enden sollte, wie es beim letzten Mal in Northend geschah. Doch was da genau passiert ist, ist wieder eine andere Geschichte...[/font]




[font="Arial, sans-serif"]/ooc Mir hat es einfach keine Ruhe gelassen, dass die Geschichte vom goldenen Drachen einfach so in der Versenkung verschwindet, deshalb habe ich mit Soladra versucht ein richtiges Ende dafür zu finden. Es hat mir immer viel Spaß gemacht hier mitzuschreiben und ich finde es sehr schade, dass es einfach so vorbei ist. Ich hoffe Mal, dass die Abenteurer, die Willens sind, hier noch RP zu betrieben, einen Platz in den neu eröffneten Gasthäusern finden, ich werde mich erstmal zurückhalten und sehen, ob die neuen Gasthäuser auch Anklang finden und hoffen, dass ein alter Gnom dann noch einen Platz findet.[/font]


[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Mit freundlichen Grüßen Lethior[/font]

[font="Arial, sans-serif"]/ooc off[/font]


----------

